#ubuntu-es 2011-06-06
<XuMuK> vianstak, se llama splash screen, googlea "grub2 splash screen +how to"
<vianstak> XuMuK==>  ok
<vianstak> XuMuK==> no entiendo
<vladimirov> Hola!
<vladimirov> Tengo conky instalado y configurado, lo ejecuto perfectamente en la terminal con el comando conky
<vladimirov> He estado googleando buscando como hacer un script para q se inicia al arranque, pero con retardo para evitar problemas con el entorno grafico
<vladimirov> Seguin lei, el script debe ubicarse en /home/jfc/init.d/
<vladimirov> Pero no arranca
<vladimirov> Q estoy haciendo mal?
<vladimirov> Agradezco sus cordiales apoyo
<vladimirov> Help
<XuMuK> vladimirov, estas aqui todavia?
<vladimirov> Sip
<vladimirov> I still alive
<XuMuK> vladimirov, eso de  /home/jfc/init.d/  no es asi
<XuMuK> donde tienes tu script
<vladimirov> Ok,
<vladimirov> Buen inicio
<vladimirov> En esa carpeta
<vladimirov> Un archivo sin extension
<XuMuK> a ver ls -lh /home/jfc/init.d/
<vladimirov> Bueno, estoy desde mi telefono, no tengo la compu a la mano
<XuMuK> н сщьщ зшутыфы фккупдфкдщ_
<vladimirov> pero segun t entiendo, esa no es la carpeta para ubicar el script?
<XuMuK> y como piensas areglarlo?
<Tarrasquero> XuMuK: perfecto ruso
<XuMuK> vladimirov, la carpeta puede ser la que tu quieres
<XuMuK> Tarrasquero, que va) son letras sin sentido, pensaba que escribia español)
<Tarrasquero> a mi me da = no entiendo nada de ambas formas xD
<XuMuK> Tarrasquero, lo que pone ahi no lo entendería ni Dios)
<Tarrasquero> y yo menos todavia
<socratesxd> diganme un buen juego para bajarlo!
<Guest12538> Hola, tengo un fork de firefox en ubuntu instalado pero no se como puedo hacerle cargar los plugins, ¿ alguna idea?
<Guest12538> ¿No hay nadie que usando un fork de firefox en ubuntu u en otra distribucion de linux haya tenido problemas para cargar los plugins ?
<Guest12538> Debo ser el unico que prueba cosas nuevas en ubuntu
<Guest12538> ¿en este inmenso universo hay alguna alma caritativa que se preste a ayudar?
<Guest12538> muchos usuarios conectados pero ninguna idea
<d-arker> hola
<EagleScreen> hola a todos
<moan> Guest12538, cual es tu inquietud
<moan> hola d-arker EagleScreen
<Guest12538> d-aker hola ¿puedes echarme un cable?
<d-arker> q pasa guest12538
<EagleScreen> verán, cuando instalé Ubuntu (Kubuntu en realidad, pero para el caso es lo mismo), elegí no cifrar mi carpeta personal, pero ahora me gustaría tenerla cifrada, eso se hace con ecryptfs, lo conocen?
<Guest12538> d- arker :çquiero cargar los plugins de un fork de firefox para ubuntu
<EagleScreen> inicié sesión con un usuario administradir distinto del mío, e hice sudo ecryptfs-migrate-home -u MIUSUARIO para cifrar mi home
<moan> EagleScreen, creo que alguna vez lo probe, pero todabia no me he puesto lo suficiente mente paranoico como para cifrar mis carpetas, tampoco saco mucho el laptop de casa, ahi seguramente cambiaria de idea...
<EagleScreen> entonces en lugar de pedirme la contraseña (passphrase), se ha generado una aleatoria, que en ningun momento me ha sido mostrada
<EagleScreen> ahora o sé con qué passphrase está cifrada mi carpeta personal
<EagleScreen> *no sé
<moan> EagleScreen, mmm, no sera que te la pidio y vos le diste "Enter" y por lo tanto genero una en blanco
<moan> ???
<EagleScreen> no sé moan, crees que es eso posible? mmm seré tan torpe?
<d-arker> desconosco guest12535
<EagleScreen> quiza deberia tratar de deshacer eso y volver a intentarlo y tener cuidado
<d-arker> de hecho esto por iniciar desarrollo de software
<moan> EagleScreen, disculpa, pero creo que es mas factible pensar en tu torpesa, a que te genere una clave aleatoria sin mostrartela.
<EagleScreen> puede ser moan, yo no digo que no
<Guest12538> hay algun comando que se pueda usar en consola para forzar la carga de los plugins en todos los navedores especialmente los basados en firefox?
<EagleScreen> Guest12538: un fork de Firefox debería poder usar sin más los plugins de Firefox
<moan> EagleScreen, en todo caso no creo que sea "torpeza" de tu parte...
<d-arker> que es un fork ?
<Guest12538> no prque en windows los active desde about: config pero con ubuntu es otra cosa
<Guest12538> y en ubuntu no me funciono
<EagleScreen> moan: yo sé que cuando se instala Ubuntu o Kubuntu o Lubuntu y se elige cifrar la carpeta persona, se general una clave aleatoria, y luego en el entorno de escritorio, la primera vez que inicias sesión, se te muestra en un dialogo del entorno gráfico
<Guest12538> d-arker un fork es un programa que pasa tomar un nuevo rumbo del proyecto original
<EagleScreen> Guest12538: se puede saber qué fork es ese? cómo has instalado el plugin? de qué plugin se trata?
<moan> EagleScreen, pero de curioso nomas, porque cifrar el /home???
<Guest12538> pasa a tomar
<EagleScreen> porque yo si saco mucho de cada el netbook, y si alguna vez lo pierdo o me lo roban, tendran las contraseñas de muchas cosas mias y muchos datos mios
<moan> EagleScreen, bien, ese me parece un excelente motivo...
<Guest12538> de todos los plugins propios que se suelen usar en firefox flash player  y demas
<EagleScreen> Guest12538: sin más datos, no creo que te podamos ayudar
<Guest12538> es un firefox con funciones de ocultacion en windows consegui cargar los plugins desde about:config pero en ubuntu no pude hacerlo siguiendo el mismo criterio
<d-arker> vos dice ocultar la ip i naverga anonimamente
<d-arker> :S algo asi
<Guest12538> ok eso es
<Guest12538> se supone que este fork de firefox funciona o rinde mucho mejor en ubuntu que en windows pero por ahora me veo privado de poder usarlo con plenitud en ubuntu
<XuMuK> alguien tiene nvidia?
<Guest12538> yo tengo nvidia
<xangua> XuMuK: vidia de qué¿¿ yo soy muy feliz :P
<rengo> alguien conoce soft solo cliente jabber? sea multi plataforma no quiero sea multi mesajero del otro SO sea portable
<XuMuK> xangua, puedes probar si te sale la temperatura con esto?)
<XuMuK> nvidia-settings --query GPUCoreTemp | grep Attribute | awk '{print $4}'
<rengo> yo tengo una nvidia gforce gts 450
<xangua> Guest12538: lo que EagleScreen te quiso decir es que siguiera te dignars a decir que fork es....que no nadamás hay uno
<XuMuK> si te sale podeis utilizarlo para el conky para ver la tº de la GPU
<xangua> XuMuK: si, si me sale
<xangua> XuMuK: aaah de la gpu no
<XuMuK> rengo, pega esto a la terminal nvidia-settings --query GPUCoreTemp | grep Attribute | awk '{print $4}'
<xangua> XuMuK:  no uso nvidia y mi pc no tiene gpu S:
<rengo> XuMuK:  para que?
<Guest12538> es el torkbrowser portable  para linux ejecutable en ubuntu
<Guest12538> torbrowser
<xangua> Guest12538: o si no te pueden ayudar aqui, por que no les preguntas a os autores del fork¿
<XuMuK> xangua, esto es para la CPU sensors | grep temp | awk '{print $2}'
<Guest12538> si usas ubuntu todo al final se lo tienes que preguntar al desarrollador del software si usas windows hasta tu mismo probando puedes dar con la solucion sin mas  ...
<Guest12538> ubuntu is easy jaaaaaaaaa
<d-arker> se podra instalar ubuntu la nueva version en un usb de 4 gb ?
<EagleScreen> d-arker: claro que sí
<d-arker> y puedo modificar digamos instalar los plugins de firafrox
<d-arker> y cosas asi
<d-arker> : D
<EagleScreen> d-arker: la opcion de navegacion privada del Firefox de Ubuntu, no es suficiente?
<EagleScreen> perdona d-arker eso no era para ti, era para Guest12538
<d-arker> ok
<d-arker> jaajajaj
<Guest12538> d- aker no la navegacion privada  no garantiza una navegacion libre y segura
<Guest12538> cada vez me arrepiento mas de haber dedicado 60 gb de mi disco duro a ubuntu salvo porque es inmune a virus solo encuentro en ubuntu dificultades y limitaciones que no encuentro en windows
<colo> Guest12538, para navegar anonimamente podes usar tor con vidalia
<XuMuK> echo "Tu temperatura de processador es de $(sensors | grep temp | awk '{print $2}') grados"
<XuMuK> :)
<Guest12538> si pero me he encaprichado del torbrowser portable que es mucho mejor y mas practico
<xangua> pss tor ya no sirve de nada desde irán que lo  descifraron
<Guest12538> ya solucionaro la vulnerabilidad de iran
<Guest12538> eso ya esta solucionado por parte de tor
<colo> lo unico seguro es desconectar el cable de la red
<Guest12538> colo : si y usar señales de humo
<Guest12538> bueno nadie conoce para ubuntu comandos que sirvan para forzar la carga de los plugins en los navegadores en este caso para el torbrowser
<Guest12538> bien solo cuando ubuntu llegue a ser tan sencillo y tan poco problematico como windows volvere a este lugar, saludos
<Guest12538> o igual ya ni me hara falta hacerlo ç
<sandro3989> buenas noches, soy nuevo en este magnifico sistema, me gustaria que guiaran en los primeros pasos
<sandro3989> ggracias
<GridCube> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<GridCube> :)
<sandro3989> quit
<GridCube> sandro3989, si solo quieres charlar entrá en offtopic
<GridCube> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<k-milogars> una ayuda
<GridCube> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<vianstak> GridCube==> wenas
<GridCube> :) hola vianstak
<vianstak> xomo instalo un loginscreen
<vianstak> como*
<GridCube> loginscreen?
<vianstak> sip lo fescargue en el area de temas pero no se como instalarlo
<afkael> gente.. instalé el wow con wine para jugar en un server privado. Tengo que crear un acceso directo que apunte a WOW.exe y NO a Launcher.exe..
<[The> hola a todos
<afkael> con ésta orden puedo ejecutar como quiero desde la consola: env WINEPREFIX="/home/afkael/.wine" wine C:\\Archivos\ de\ programa\\World\ of\ Warcraft\\Wow.exe
<GridCube> vianstak, http://hatteras.wordpress.com/2010/03/23/modificar-la-pantalla-de-acceso-login-en-ubuntu-9-10-y-derivadas-mint-8/
<GridCube> !hola [The
<kubot> [The: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<[The> tengo instalado ubuntu 11.04 en mi lapto pero veo que mi adaptador bluetoo no me  recibe archivos
<afkael> sin embargo poniendo eso mismo en el acceso directo del menú se ejecuta el launcher.exe.. porqué??
<GridCube> [The, estas usando blueman?
<[The> el ubuntu trae uno gestor por defecto pero este no me recibe archivos
<[The> <GridCube> no no lo tengo
<GridCube> pues la gente que usa bluethoot dice que es mejor para manejar bluethoots, nunca lo he usado pero puedes probar si con eso anda mejor
<GridCube> si no vuelve y te ayudaremos
<vianstak> GridCube==>  gracias lo checo
<[The> <GridCube> perdon si lo tengo instalado
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> [The, pasame el pastebin de lsusb
<[The> <GridCube> ve a esta direciona aqui esta el pastebin http://goo.gl/nQBtY
<GridCube> puedes pegar el pastebin directamente [The
<[The> ok
<[The> Bus 007 Device 003: ID 05ac:022a Apple, Inc. Internal Keyboard/Trackpad (MacBook Pro) (ISO)
<[The> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 05ac:8242 Apple, Inc. IR Receiver [built-in]
<[The> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<[The> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<[The> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0a5c:6300 Broadcom Corp. Pirelli Remote NDIS Device
<[The> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<[The> <GridCube> viste lo que pegue
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> me referia a la direccion del pastebin, no tenes porque usar un redireccionamiento
<GridCube> dejame investigar un poco [The
<GridCube> :)
<[The> <GridCube> ve al paste a esta direccion
<[The> http://goo.gl/D5VNA
<GridCube> ya lo habia visto [The
<GridCube> y ejecutando blueman que sucede [The ? podes manejar el dispositivo?
<[The> entro a las preferencias
<[The> encendiendo el dispositivo
<[The> pero no puedo configurar un dispositivo
<[The> <GridCube>  cuando entro a las preferencias de buleman en la seccion de compartir archivos de red me dice lo siguiente: esta caracteristica no se puede activar porque los paquetes necesarios no estan instalados en el sistema..??
<[The> cuales seran estos pauqetes..??
<GridCube> [The, el problema que tienes, es, aparentemente, usual en 11.04
<dabor> [The: samba
<GridCube> es un bug
<GridCube> segun dicen tienes que ir a tu BIOS desactivar tu bluethoot, reinciar, ejecutar sudo killall bluetoothd y luego sudo bluetoothd , luego reactivar tu bluethoot en el bios, reiniciar y ejecutar esos comandos de nuevo
<GridCube> aqui tienes https://bugs.launchpad.net/system76/+bug/762964
<GridCube> fijate que hay varias formas mas si esa no funciona, otra es "sudo service bluetooth restart" o "sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart"
<[The> <GridCube> nada no e podido configurarlo con esos comandos
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> lo siento
<GridCube> tal ves alguien que sepa mas de bluethoots se conecte y pueda ayudarte
<GridCube> si sabes ingles podes añadir tu problema a la pagina del bug y alguien que sepa podria contestarte
<[The> <GridCube>  esto si es raro
<[The> <GridCube>  le meti un adaptador usb bluetoo y si funciona
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> como dice en la pagina ,es un problema con el adaptador bluethoot interno
<[The> y en que parte del la bios hay que entrar
<GridCube> no sé
<[The> el problema es que mi lapto es una macbook y estas son raras en esas cuestiones
<[The> te digo en cuestones de bios
<GridCube> si, entiendo
<GridCube> pues lo siento [The XD aparte de nunca haber trabajado con bluethoots nunce he ni visto una macbook
<[The> perro
<[The> :'-)
<Arlette> ¿Quién es de barquisimeto?
<[The> En que directorio se guardan los videos de youtube  en ubuntu
<k-milogars> tmp
<k-milogars> pero ya no
<k-milogars> :)
<unknow> Buenas.
<unknow> quisiera saber quien me puede ayudar con algún software P2p?
<lukas> Hola, buenas noches. Hace poco uso Ubuntu, e buscado en google pero tal vez no e buscado de l a forma correcta. El problema es que aveces cierro algun programa, por ejemplo amsn o bittoorent y estos parecen cerrados pero en realidad estan aviertos
<lukas> es decir si vuelvo a intentar abrir mi cuenta de msn me dice que ya hay otra secion abierta
<lukas> pero cuando la busco en el monitor de sistema no la veo por ningun lado
<[The> En que directorio se guardan los videos de youtube  en ubuntu 11.04
<unknow> Alguien me puede ayudar a configurar un nuevo servidor para el irchat?
<unknow> Alguien me puede ayudar a configurar un nuevo servidor para el irchat?
<[The> En que directorio se guardan los videos de youtube  en ubuntu 11.04
<[The> En que directorio se guardan los videos de youtube  en ubuntu 11.04
<juanka> buenas buenas a todos
<juanka> tengo el sig problema no me aparece ninguna conexion de red wifi
<juanka> ya puse en terminal ifconfig
<juanka> i no reconoce la interface wlan
<GridCube> juanka, estas usando un wifi usb?
<juanka> no
<GridCube> mmm
<[The]> hola a todos
<juanka> lo raro es que migre de ubuntu 10.10  y no tenia ningun problema
<[The]> disculpen alguien sabe donde se cargan los videos de youtube en ubuntu 11.04
<juanka> pero relice una instalacion nueva de 11.04
<juanka> y no reconoce la wifi
<juanka> alguna idea
<unknow> Existe alguna forma de agregar add ons, al Xchat?
<unknow> Existe alguna forma de agregar add ons, al Xchat?
<unknow> Existe alguna forma de agregar add ons, al Xchat?
<Itxshell> gmail
<unknow> Existe alguna forma de agregar add ons, al Xchat?
<GridCube> si unknow se llaman scripts
<unknow> o.k!
<unknow> Quiero ver donde los consigo?
<unknow> GridCube, O de donde los puedo descargar?
<GridCube> buscalos en google, la pagina oficial de xchat tiene una especie de base de datos para scripts pero esta desactualizada
<unknow> GridCube, Vale! Gracias.
<unknow> GridCube, Wou! Que desactualizados! Dx
<unknow> GridCube, Y no tiene idea como haría para comenzar a crear uno?
<GridCube> unknow, http://xchat.org/docs/    http://xchatdata.net/  http://forum.xchat.org/index.php
<unknow> GridCube, Gracias.
<hugodidier> hola cuates
<hugodidier> cuates
<hugodidier> cochos
<chilicuil> -.-
<fzeta> Buenos días salados;)
<Tiffon> nas
<Arlette-away> Buenas madrugadas para todos.. Iré a dormir :D
<chepecarlos> hola
<chepecarlos> como puedo usas fstab para auto montar un directorio
<chepecarlos> no se que opciones usar
<chepecarlos> intento con auto peor no me funciona
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
<luckatoni> Buenas, estoy  utilizando pipes, y por que ls -l | sort +4 , no me funciona, me da error por el "+4", pero pensaba que asi le indicabas en numero de columna que quieres ordenar
<chilicuil> es con -k, $ ls -l | sort -k 4
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<k-milogars> necesito una ayuda con un dns
<fzeta> res
<sisa_> guenas.... busco una solucion a marcadorres en firefox, resulta que uso varios ordenatas y en diferentes sitios, alguna forma de tener una unica fuente de mis marcadores...
<miniminiyo> usas ya la sincrinizacion de firefox en los amrcadores?
<sisa_> miniminiyo: uhmmm la verdad no lo he probado, pero yo me referia a que firefox tiene un archivo exclusivo para marcadores, entonces, si lo cuelgo en algun sitio, y direcciono en cada navegador a dicho archivo... y eso es lo que no se como hacer....
<miniminiyo> sisa_ lo q qieres acer es extraer lso marcadores para usarlos en todos los ordenadores por igual..
<miniminiyo> de forma manual se acerlo...pero de forma automatica...
<sisa_> miniminiyo: noo.... extraer lo marcadores, saber donde esta ubicado el archivo marcadores y configurar firefox para indicarle donde buscar dicho archivo (en una ubicacion web)
<miniminiyo> ammm
<miniminiyo> pues eso nsoe
<ramrebol> hola, alguien sabe por que gwibber (para twitter) no se refresca, o a veces no manda lo que escribo??
<luckatoni> Buenas, con Unity, si le conecto unos altavoces, como puedo hacer para que sonen tambien los del propio pc?gracias
<sisa_> ayuad con los .exe en wine, no me permite ejecutar naaa,,, recuerdo que la solucion estaba en gconf-editor pero no se donde encontrar la clave... pora dar permiso.... alguien lo sabe....
<pablofb> luckatoni: Eso depende de cada configuración. Es impoosible adivinar
<luckatoni> pablofb, ok, pero en principio, deberias poder sonar los dos al mismo tiempo no?
<pablofb> luckatoni: Hay un script cuya salida da la información de tu hardware-software de audio. Si das la salida, lo miro y e intento ayudar
<pablofb> luckatoni: No tiene por qué
<pablofb> luckatoni: Depende. En algunos casos, está hecho por hardware, que conectando la salida se apaguen los altavoces propios
<pablofb> luckatoni: En otros casos, es posible que se pueda configurar por software
<luckatoni> pablofb, estoy viendo la venta de conf, del sonido, y me deja activar una o otra, pero no las dos, como lo ves?
<pablofb> sisa: da un ejemplo concreto por favor
<pablofb> luckatoni: Pega esto a una terminal:      wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh
<luckatoni> pablofb, ok
<pablofb> luckatoni: lo que hace es descargar el script alsa-info.sh, y ejecutarlo
<luckatoni> pablofb, ya me di cuenta
<pablofb> Te pregunta si quieres subirlo a internet. Dices que sí y das la dirección
<pablofb> OK :)
<luckatoni> pablofb, para que es ese proyecto?xd
<pablofb> luckatoni: qué proyecto, el proyecto alsa?
<luckatoni> pablofb, si claro,xd
<pablofb> Bueno, entre otras cosas, da la funcionalidad básica de audio en el kernel de Linux
<luckatoni> ok
<pablofb> Vamos, los drivers
<luckatoni> pablofb, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8eb4a08eedd352e57232ec5bccaef90920a2d8ed
<luckatoni> estas viendo pablofb ?
<pablofb> luckatoni: Sí
<pablofb> Parece que alsamixer tienes todo a tope y activado
<pablofb> *en alsamixer
<luckatoni> pablofb, el sonido funciona perfectamente, mi duda era si era posible por ejemplo, que al conectar unos auriculares, sonará en los altavoces y los auriculares al mismo tiempo
<vianstak> wenas a todos
<pablofb> luckatoni: No sé si es posible.
<luckatoni> pablofb, ok, no es una cosa que me importe, solo era por curiosidad, muchas gracias
<pablofb> luckatoni: De nada. El caso es que a veces ocurre el problema contrario
<luckatoni> cayo IRC-Hispano?
<Tarrasquero> luckatoni: ojalá
<luckatoni> Tarrasquero, jaja
<GridCube> holas
<tkw-one> buenas, se puede correr programas (aplicaciones de cualquier tipo) atraves de una VPN... o sea, el programa estara en el servidor vpn (hogar/empresa) y el cliente de la red VPN lo correra desde su terminal externa....?????
<GridCube> probablemente
<Pucara> Hola mi Ubuntu esta mañan no quiso arracar, inicie con el kernel anterior, se puede solucionar eso?
<braiam> Pucara: cual es el error que te da el otro nucleo?
<Pucara> mmmmm algo de que no puede montar el root  en h00
<Pucara> y se queda con las dos luces del teclado parpadeando
<Pucara> ahora estoy con el kernel anterior con ese arranca bien
<braiam> Pucara: trata actualizando el GRUB «sudo update-grub»
<Pucara> crees que sea el grub?
<Pucara> no hay forma de quitar el ultimo kernel y cargarlo de nuevo?
<braiam> Pucara: «sudo apt-get --reinstall install "el nombre del paquete del kernel"»
<braiam> pero hace lo mismo
<braiam> y lo que está mal es la configuración del grub
<Pucara> y solito se desconfigura? mmmmmm
<Pucara> ahora le puse que por defecto arranque con la version anterior
<braiam> Pucara: como lo hiciste?
<Pucara> con el administrador de arranque de Ubuntu
<braiam> ok
<Pucara> voy a probar primero como dices reinstalando el grub
<Pucara> bueno voy a reiniciar y selecionar el 2.6.38.9 a ver si arranca
<migbuntu64> has hecho un upgrade de distro?
<migbuntu64> o de kernel?
<Pucara> siempre mantengo al dia la distro segun me pide
<Pucara> pero estos ultimos dias no me pidio actualizar nada
<migbuntu64> ok, lo que quiere decir que has hecho solo un update y venia incluso el nuevo kernel, no es asi?
<Pucara> mmmmm pues no mire que actualizo hace como 4 o 5 dias atras
<Pucara> porque lo mencionas
<migbuntu64> queria saber mas de lo que estais hablando :-) , de todas maneras, el dato che te pasò braiam me parece el mas adecuado, prueba y nos dices :_)
<migbuntu64> necesitas darle :   update-grub     solamante
<braiam> migbuntu64: necesita privilegios de su :/
<Pucara> okis ya reinstale el grub reinicio y cuento
<migbuntu64> si exactamente
<migbuntu64> disculpen los errores pero estoy hablando otras lenguas por otro canal y me confundo un poco :-(
<Pucara> jajaj don't worry!
<migbuntu64> entonces:  sudo update-grub     y reboot de la computadora
<migbuntu64> ok
<Pucara> Tal cual me lo suponia no arranca con el ultimo kernel aun reinstalando grub
<Pucara> debere desinstalar el kernel nuevo?
<migbuntu64> observa la configuracion del file   /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<migbuntu64> y trata de comparar las otras voces de lanzamiento dispuestas anteriormente
<migbuntu64> ves alguna diferencia en la configuracion?
<Pucara> a ver
<migbuntu64> puedes usar nano
<Pucara> no uso mc
<Pucara> que tiene su editor
<migbuntu64> ok
<braiam> Pucara: migbuntu64 no modifiquen el grub.conf a mano
<migbuntu64> si exactamente, braiam tiene razon, tienes que verlo solamente
<migbuntu64> observa solo las posibles diferencias
<migbuntu64> tengo el presentimiento que tu problema sea que no carga el          initrd.img          pareciera eso :P
<Pucara> no tengo ningun grub.cfg en ese dir
<migbuntu64> que????
<migbuntu64> :-)
<Pucara> no, el mas parecido es un grub.conf y viejo
<migbuntu64> entonces estas usando grub legacy???
<Pucara> ni la mas puta idea jajajajj
<migbuntu64> :-)
<Pucara> de eso se encarga ubunti
<Pucara> u
<Pucara> uso lo que instalo ubuntu
<migbuntu64> e ver, que version de ubuntu instalaste?
<migbuntu64> ve a un terminal y da este comando:       uname -a
<Pucara> hace años la instale y se ha actualizado silita jajaj
<migbuntu64> entonces tienes seguramente ubuntu legacy
<Pucara> Linux frank-desktop 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<migbuntu64> extranamente no se te ha actualizado grub
<migbuntu64> y tienes la ultima version del kernel
<Pucara> pero si todos los dias desde hace años arranca perfecto
<Pucara> hoy se levanto loca!! jajaja
<sisa_> ji, hola,
<Pucara> ahora no la tengo porque no arranca con la ultima
<migbuntu64> y si das el comando:     lsb_release -a    cosa te da
<Pucara> tuve que seleccionar la anterior
<migbuntu64> sisa:   hola
<sisa_> tengo varios juegos que me gustan mucho en un disco de instalacion: knopix. Es posilbe instalar desde el disco dichos juegos? como?
<Pucara> me dices que es una ubuntu 11.04
<braiam> Pucara: sigue esta guía https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading%20to%20GRUB%202%20From%20GRUB
<migbuntu64> si seguramente, entonces no tienes ningun problema estas usando la ultima version estable :-))
<migbuntu64> solo que sin grub 2
<Pucara> el tema es que no creo que sea grub, porque siempre funciono bien
<Pucara> algo le paso al kernel nuevo, o al disco
<braiam> Pucara: puede que existan nuevas funciones en el kernel que grub1 no sepa manejar
<Pucara> y de golpe se le ocurrio hoy? y ayer y antes de ayer no?
<braiam> revisa en el menu del grub si existe la entrada Chainload to GRUB2
<migbuntu64> braiam:  exacto!!!
<braiam> into*
<migbuntu64> sigue lo que te dice braiam :-)
<Pucara> a ver
<migbuntu64> sisa:   si los paquetes que necesitas del cd de knoppix son .deb, te basta copiartelos en la /home/utente y aplicarlos :-)
<mimecar> aunque no debes mezclar paquetes de otras distribuciones
<migbuntu64> si no,  entonces la cosa se complica un poquito..., has ya compilado con:   ./configure    make     meka install?
<Pucara> pero cual es el conf de mi grub, porque el que me dijeron no es  tiene fecha del 2009
<mimecar> Pucara: usas grub 1 o grub 2?
<migbuntu64> lo que dice mimecar es muy cierto,  pero knoppin es derivada de debian y usa los .deb :-)
<Pucara>  creo qeu el 2
<mimecar> que manía con los derivados
<migbuntu64> purcara:   /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mimecar> puedes tener un paquete antiguo en knoppix
<mimecar> o dependencias incompletas en ubuntu
<mimecar> que se use .deb no quiere decir que funciona directamente
<sisa_> migbuntu64: mimecar, tonces? donde copio o no y si agrego el dvd knopix a los repos?
<mimecar> yo te aconsejo que no lo hagas
<cousteau> knoppix está basada en debian, así que usa paquetes .deb, que se podrían instalar en ubuntu, y que muy probablemente den errores si lo haces
<sisa_> mimecar: vale,
<mimecar> usa los repositorios de ubuntu
<cousteau> ¿qué quieres de knoppix?
<sisa_> mimecar: pero puedo compiar los paqutes?
<migbuntu64> mimecar:   es muy cierto,  en ese caso le toca revisar el .deb   o   instalar desde la fuente
<cousteau> sí, pero ¿qué quieres que no está en repos?
<mimecar> poder puedes, pero no debes hacerlo
<mimecar> no creo que tengas un paquete que solo exista en knoppix
<sisa_> en los repos de ubuntu no estan los juegos que busco.... de hecho varias cosas no estan aun en la free
<cousteau> ejemplo?
<mimecar> ubuntu tiene varios repositorios
<Pucara> esa entradad de chainload siempre estuvo es para arrancar una particion de win
<Pucara> que tiene que ver?
<sisa_> valell...
<Pucara> estoy sospechando que algo malo sucedio en los sectores del disco donde esta el kernel nuevo
<migbuntu64> purcara:  braiam esta tratando de ver como es posible que ubuntu 11.04 arranque con grub legacy sin que se halla actualizado a grub2
<Pucara> no se, mi ubuntu viene andando desde hace años ya la cambie como a tres discos desde que instale la primera
<migbuntu64> sisa:  lo que tratan de decirte es que seguramente todos los juegos que necesitas estan en los repos de ubuntu
<Pucara> y siempre arranco bien
<Pucara> si quito el kermel ?
<migbuntu64> purcara:   de hecho arranca bien, se ve en lo outputs de:   uname -a    y de     lsb_release -a
<migbuntu64> purcara:  pero que tienes en /boot/grub/menu.lst   ?
<Pucara> lo de siempre todo bien alli
<migbuntu64> sabes usar pastebin?
<Pucara> si
<Pucara> no creo que sea nada de grub
<Pucara> esta correcto para mi
<migbuntu64> paste the output  :-))))
<Pucara> lo que no arranca es el kernel nuevo
<migbuntu64> si seguramente grub està bien
<Pucara> claro que esta bien
<Pucara> yo lo veo correcto
<migbuntu64> pero el kernel nuevo no es ese que te dio con uname -r?
<migbuntu64> uname -r
<Pucara> ahora estoy con el viejo, el nuevo no arrancaaaaaaaaaa!!
<Pucara> el 2.6.38 -8 es el anterior o sea el que uso ahora
<migbuntu64> ha!
<Pucara> el nuevo no funciona que es el 2.6.38 -9
<Pucara> pero hasta anoche que la apague funcionaba perfecto
<mimecar> Pucara: usa el anterior
<Pucara> si eso estoy haciendoooooo
<mimecar> el nuevo es una revisión pequeña
<migbuntu64> y el kernel 2.6.38 -9 aparece en el file /boot/grub/menu.lst naturalmente,     hummmmm!   parece una cosa esoterica :-)
<Pucara> lo puedo borrar al nuevo?
<mimecar> no lo borres
<mimecar> simplemente no lo uses
<migbuntu64> si mejor deja como està
<Pucara> si el nuevo aparece, sino como lo cargaba todos estos dias jajaj
<migbuntu64> al maximo metele un comentocon el simbolo     #
<Pucara> si lo que hice fue cambiar el kernel por default
<Pucara> menos mal que Ubuntu guerda varios kernels jajjaj
<Pucara> sino estaba en le horno hoy!!
<migbuntu64> si verdad  ja,  ja,
<Pucara> bueno chicos seguire usando el anterior hasta que llegue una actualilzacion
<Pucara> gracias
<migbuntu64> los desarrolladores esperan que el usuario reinstale la distribucion cada tres anos
<Pucara> ya me olvide desde que año la tengo
<migbuntu64> por eso los cambiamentos en tu caso no terminaron 100% bien
<Pucara> yo vengo de usar Madriva
<migbuntu64> que bien!!!!,   yo tambien la uso :-)
<migbuntu64> has visto la mageia??
<mimecar> migbuntu64: si tienes el sistema actualizado no hay que reinstalar
<Pucara> tengo el CD si pero lo prove muy poco
 * xoan buenas
<newdsan> hola. ¿hay manera de personalizar las burbujas de notificación en ubuntu 11.04?
<migbuntu64> mimecar:  si pero si tu primera instalacion es la 8.04,   si haces un upgrade a la 11.04   seguro algo podria salir mal
<mimecar> un usuario normal ha pasado antes a la 10.04
<mimecar> o lleva un año sin actualizaciones
<Pucara> yo actualizo siempre
<Pucara> pero no recuerdo cuantos años hace que la tengo
<migbuntu64> aunque el upgrade halla sido gradual,   grub legacy y grub 2 son dos cosas diferentes y como tu bien has dicho antes, seguramente algun parametro del nuevo kernel no va con grub2
<Pucara> si se que la migre a tres rigidos distintos
<Pucara> pero eso hubiera saltado apenas actualice no muchos dias despues
<mimecar> Pucara: quedate con el kernel antiguo y no le des más vueltas
<Pucara> si ya decidi eso jajajaj
 * xoan buenas
<migbuntu64> si,  y esa es la cosa que no entiendo, porque tendriamos que ver que has echo en estos dias para que te suceda eso :-P
<Pucara> ajjaj no hice nada!!
<Pucara> yo sospecho que hay una falla de hard o sea el disco
<Pucara> algun sector roto
<migbuntu64> de todas maneras si quedate con el kernel que parte :-)
<mimecar> Pucara: menos mal que tienes un backup de todos los datos por si falla el disco...
<migbuntu64> tal vez   ???
<Pucara> jajajja si si tengo aunque no muy actualiazado jajjaj
<migbuntu64> espero yo tambien que tengas tu backup
<mimecar> si no lo tiene y falla el disco...
<Pucara> como siempre
<Pucara> haaaa para eso tengo la solucion
<migbuntu64> mandas todo a jilipoyarse!
<migbuntu64> :-)
<Pucara> hay que usar la chromenetbook
<migbuntu64> :-D
<Pucara> de google
<Pucara> jajjajaj
<mimecar> Pucara: hacer eso no te evita un fallo del disco duro
<migbuntu64> o usas raid  la proxima o cambias antes que sea tarde, haz un bacup vamos animo!
<Pucara> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNFBQ4Ch6P8
<Pucara> y chau problema de backup
<Pucara> con raid tuve desagradables experiencias
<migbuntu64> pensaba que eran los simpson :-D, jajaj
<Pucara> espero que en septiembre me regalen una d esas
<Pucara> entonces me pasare a el SO Chrome
<migbuntu64> que desastre!!!
<Pucara> total no deja de ser un Linux
<Pucara> ahora el 15 sale a la venta por 500 US$
<Pucara> pero yo tengo esperanza que Google me regale una jjaja
<mimecar> Pucara: sin una buena conexión a internet no te servirá de mucho
<migbuntu64> muchas personas no estan de acuerdo con conservar los proprios datos en red
<Pucara> tampoco me sirve mi ubuntu sin una buena conexion jajajajajaj
<Pucara> que puedo hacer con mi ubuntu sin internet?
<Pucara> nadaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mimecar> al final te saltará el bot por flood
<mimecar> si repites tanto las letras
<Pucara> si
<Pucara> ya lo conozco a estos mal paridos bot!!!  jjajajaj
<Pucara> suelo pelearme con ellos
<Pucara> jajaja
<Pucara> es un tema interesante
<Pucara> pero digenme ustedes
<Pucara> creen que pueden hacer algo con sus ordenadores sin internet?
<Pucara> ya se no me digan
<Pucara> mirar le porno almacenado
<mimecar> si
<Pucara> jaaaaaaaaaa
<mimecar> trabajar , compilar programas
<mimecar> hacer video / animaciones
<Pucara> eso tambien lo puedes hacer en un SO de red
<Pucara> hay una falsa idea
<Pucara> de que no trabajan offline
<Pucara> y no es asi
<mimecar> tu has preguntado si se pueden trabajar sin red y es así
<mimecar> si desactivas la conexión estas offline
<cousteau> jugar al armagetron
<migbuntu64> tarde o temprano necesitas conectarte :-(
<Pucara> si claro
<Pucara> no iras a programar cosas para ti solo
<migbuntu64> lamentablemente .-(
<mimecar> no es obligatorio tener conexión para trabajar
<Pucara> si eres programador
<Pucara> y estas trabajando sin colaboracion
<cousteau> estudiar...
<Pucara> pues si
<Pucara> sino no lo veo como
<cousteau> o leer cualquier cosa que tengas en el ordenador
<mimecar> Pucara: pasando las cosas con un usb
<mimecar> tu has dicho que no se puede trabajr sin conexión
<mimecar> y eso no es cierto
<migbuntu64> pero yo hablaba de cloud,  no de eliminar la coneccion a internet
<Pucara> te saldria caro el pasaje si tu colaborador esta en holanda
<Pucara> jajaja
<migbuntu64> se puede siempre ser precavido con las decisiones en red
<Pucara> pues en mi caso
<Pucara> me cortas la internet
<Pucara> y no tengo forma de trabajar
<cousteau> de verdad, estos jóvenes de hoy en día... ¡En mis tiempos, lo hacíamos todo sin internet! Usábamos una máquina que se llamaba "el teléfono", y los e-mails los mandábamos en una cosa que llamábamos "sobres".
<Pucara> pero si fuera programador
<Pucara> es diferente
<migbuntu64> disculpen los seguros errores de ortografia
<Pucara> porque podria producir mucho
<migbuntu64> los acentos ni se diga|||
<Pucara> sin necesidadd de estar conectado
<migbuntu64> !!
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<cousteau> migbuntu64, pues por más vueltas que le doy, creo que "precavido" está bien escrito
<Pucara> y ubuntu en nube habra?
<mimecar> ya toca dejar el tema
<migbuntu64> jajaja gracias cousteau
<Pucara> ya esta el puto bot
<Pucara> jajaja
<mimecar> Pucara: usa un lenguaje menos vulgar
<m4v> !legnua Pucara
<Pucara> jajjaj
<kubot> m4v: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Pucara> es lenguaje zoes
<Pucara> si si
<mimecar> !lengua Pucara
<kubot> Pucara: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<migbuntu64> noooo!!!  mimecar ...... es un bot!!!
<Pucara> jajajaj
<Pucara> si si
<migbuntu64> estoy jugando naturalmente!!! :-)
<Pucara> mimecar se transformo en bot
<cousteau> migbuntu64, si fuese un bot no necesitaría triggers
<Pucara> jaja
<m4v> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<cousteau> venga, vayan a ot, por el amor de MEV!
<Pucara> bueno chicos voy a seguir trabajando, gracias por la charla
<Pucara> y aguante Ubuntu para todos
<migbuntu64> pedimos disculpas por el exceso y hasta la proxima!!!
<Pucara> jajaj si si
<Pucara> humanos asi somos jjaj
<Pucara> chau!!
<migbuntu64> chao ;-)
<m4v> cuanto tiempo se van a despedir?
<m4v> terminenla ya.
<jorgemustaine> hola que tal instale 11.04 en un equipo con una tarjeta intel 8682g con arquitectura amd64 y me parpadea mucho la pantalla alguien tiene el kodeline para esta tarjeta o alguna idea de como arreglar esto
<pablofb> jorgemustaine: Puedes dar la salida de terminal de:  lspci | grep -i vga
<jorgemustaine> ahora mismo no estoy en el equipo pero recuerdo tener redering
<jorgemustaine> y por hardware
<jorgemustaine> aceleracion por hardware
<jorgemustaine> la cosa es que las ventanas parapadean descontroladamente como translucidas
<pablofb> no sé. Puede que sea un problema del driver. con la salida de ese comando, y google, a ver si puedes encontrar algo
<jorgemustaine> por hay creo q es la cosa investigare algo ma sino vuelvo aki frente al ekipo agradecido nos leemos
<arch2011> alguien me ayuda a hacer una radio por internet?
<mimecar> arch2011: duda concreta?
<arch2011> es que no se como hacerla desde ubuntu
<mimecar> que información has buscado para hacerlo?
<arch2011> http://ubuntusur.org/?p=291
<arch2011> y otras paginas mas que dicen lo mismo
<mimecar> cual es la duda?
<arch2011> es que localmente puedo enttrar pero no se como hacer el streaming en internet...
<mimecar> el tercer paso te dice como hacerlo
<arch2011> pero al probarlo no funciona
<mimecar> ¿has adaptado el archivo xml a tu caso?
<arch2011> si
<arch2011> pero lo he hecho en mp3
<mimecar> que has hecho en mp3?
<arch2011> en lugar de ogg puse mp3, pq winbugs no reconoce ogg
<mimecar> arch2011: lo estas ejecutando en ubuntu o en windows?
<arch2011> en ubuntu lo hice hace unos dias, ahora estoy con arch
<arch2011> pero en ubuntu no me funciono
<mimecar> estas ahora delante del ordenador con ubuntu?
<arch2011> no, pero si puedo acceder a el por hamachi
<mimecar> arch2011: estas ahora con ubuntu?
<arch2011> ahora estoy con arch,, pero si puedo controlar el pc con ubuntu ya que tengo hamachi
<mimecar> sigue todos los pasos de la guía desde ubuntu
<arch2011> ok
<arch2011> mimecar: como debe ir el mountpoint?
<arch2011> en giss
<arch2011> radiotest.org .com?
<arch2011> mimecar: ya vi es test.ogg
<jorgemustaine> que alternativa me recomiendan en ubuntu para hyperterminal
<m4v> no es telnet?
<mimecar> arch2011: si en la guía usa un .ogg respetalo
<jorgemustaine> necesito recibir datos via serial a trav{es de un bluetooch
<jorgemustaine> no se si sea telnet o hiperterminal
<arch2011> mimecar ok
<Pablito> hola buenas
<Pablito> alguien me puede ayudar porfavor
<Pablito> con una configuracion
<Pablito> de unrealircd
<Pablito> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/620205/
<Pablito> me manda un error cuando quiero
<Pablito> montar el servidor
<mimecar> Pablito: ahí no sale ningún error
<Pablito> mimecar ahy me dice que tenog un error
<Pablito> [error] unrealircd.conf:313: link block with autoconnect and wildcards (* and/or ? in hostname)
<mimecar> eso no es lo que has puesto
<Pablito> mostre dodne supuestamente esta la linea del error
<Pablito> mimecar
<mimecar> te está diciendo que no puedes usar * y / en el nombre del host
<Pablito> y que deberia poner entonces
<Pablito> mimecar
<Pablito> ?
<mimecar> lo que diga el manual del programa
<Pablito> pfff
<Pablito> grande la ayuda
<mimecar> que quieres que te diga
<mimecar> no he usado nunca ese programa
<Pablito> pffffffff
<Pablito> ya filo
<Pablito> alguien que me pueda ayudar porfavor
<mimecar> no has puesto ni la documentación que estas usando
<mimecar> o si has buscado el error
<luckatoni> alguien sabe como es la sintaxis del comando find con el parametro -exec, estoy googleando, pero no parece nada con este parametro, gracias
<luckatoni> ya esta solucionado gracias
<arch2011> gracias mimecar, en verdad solo hay que leer bien y seguir las instrucciones
<mimecar> que era lo que fallaba?
<arch2011> le puse el OGG y funciono de una
<arch2011> el formato
<mimecar> ok, puede ser que fallaran los codecs para mp3
<arch2011> ahora solo me queda hacer el no ip
<arch2011> mimecar claro
<arch2011> despues lo pruebo en un windows
<mimecar> "claro" cuando sabes la causa del fallo
<arch2011> no sabia la causa del fallo
<arch2011> es que me di cuenta despues
<arch2011> pero bueno ya funciona
<arch2011> tmuchas gracias :)
<arch2011> adios
<luckatoni> alguien sabe si ahi alguna manera de que el comando rm  lo envie a papelera?xd
<[The]> hola a todos
<kanett> hola
<kanett> nesecito ayuda
<[The]> disculpen tengo problema con la camara web de mi lapto
<[The]> no se activa
<kanett> tengo un problema con flash 10 en ubuntu 11.04
<kanett> no funciona correctamente
<kanett> he buscado
<kanett> por la red pero no logro encontrar una solucion
<[The]> mi camara web integrada a la lapto no funciona en ubuntu 11.04
<kanett> ?
<[The]> Ayuda..! mi camara web integrada a la lapto no funciona en ubuntu 11.04
<m4v> kanett: flash aquí no tuve problemas :/ solo instalé el paquete ubuntu-restricted-extras
<m4v> !repetir [The]
<kubot> [The]: No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<m4v> [The]: cuantas veces te tengo que pedir que no repitas?
<kanett> yo tambien hice
<kanett> eso he instale el paquete
<erAbuelo> buenas
<kanett> pero no por ejemplo ver videos de cuevana
<Wyvern666> porque "su -" no me funciona , pero "sudo -i" si?
<kanett> preciono play y se pausa
<erAbuelo> su es para usar root, y en ubuntu root no esta activado por defecto
<m4v> [The]: empieza por mejorar tu pregunta, que cámara? que modelo de laptop usas? no se te puede ayudar si estas repitiendo una pregunta vaga y sin información.
<Wyvern666> ah, entonces en debian la cuenta root esta activada?
<erAbuelo> si
<Wyvern666> mmm ok
<m4v> kanett: prueba reinstalando el plugin
<m4v> kanett: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer"
<kanett> te juro que he echo de todo
<m4v> Wyvern666: usar "sudo -i" es lo mismo
<kanett> si esto ya lo hice con flash aid
<Wyvern666> me acaban de decir que no es lo mismo...
<kanett> que es una aplicacion
<kanett> para conflictos de flash
<m4v> Wyvern666: es lo mismo en el sentido práctico
<m4v> Wyvern666: solo que con "sudo -i" usas tu password, con su tenés que usar el passwd de root (que Ubuntu no tiene)
<Wyvern666> hay algo de malo con activar el root en ubuntu?
<erAbuelo> Wyvern666: ni malo ni bueno, no es la filosofia de ubuntu
<m4v> Wyvern666: no realmente, pero el modelo de seguridad de Ubuntu no lo recomienda
<m4v> !sudo Wyvern666
<kubot> Wyvern666: sudo es un comando para ejecutar programas de consola con privilegios de superusuario (root). Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo (inglés) Para aplicaciones gráficas ver !gksu (GNOME, Xfce) o !kdesudo (KDE)
<m4v> Wyvern666: ese link detalla los pros-contras
<Wyvern666> mm
<Wyvern666> gksu ?
<Wyvern666> yo uso gksudo
<m4v> será lo mismo? tengo KDE aquí y no se :/
<erAbuelo> gksu -> version de su para gtk
<Wyvern666> ahh
<m4v> erAbuelo: pero es lo mismo que gksudo?
<erAbuelo> no exactamente creo
<Wyvern666> de a ratos me entrevero xD
<[The]> Ayuda..! mi camara web integrada a la lapto no funciona en ubuntu 11.04
<m4v> kanett: no tengo idea, prueba usando un nuevo profile en firefox?
<m4v> [The]: por favor no repitas, leé mi mensaje anterior, no diste ninguna de la información que te pedí.
<kanett> alguien que tubo problemas con flash para ver videos de CUEVANA .TV con ubuntu 11.04 en firefox??
<[The]> no
 * cousteau entra en cubana para ver qué es ese error del que todo el mundo habla
<kanett> yo lo logre solucionar, pero hice tantas cosas que no se cual funciono ( aproximadamente hace 1 mes )
<kanett> y ahora no logro volver a reparar el bug
<m4v> probaste creando un profile nuevo en firefox?
<kanett> si
<LECTER> cual es el mejor juego para 11.04 y quien me recomienda uno ??
<cousteau> LECTER, "el mejor juego" creo que no existe. Yo uno al que juego que me gusta bastante es el ArmageTron
<LECTER> de que se trata?
<cousteau> ¿has visto la peli de Tron? (la primera)
<LECTER> mmm no en verdad no..
<LECTER> y de guerra cual es bueno?
<cousteau> kanett, a mí cuevana me va (a través de megavideo)... ¿has instalado el plugin que te dicen?
<cousteau> LECTER, bueno, de pegarse tiros, he oído hablar mucho del Urban Terror
<kanett> el de cuevana
<kanett> si
<cousteau> kanett, a lo mejor es por la versión de firefox, que en la 4 no funca
<file_not_found4> existe una versión de shockwave flash estable (no beta)?
<kanett> yo creo lo mismo
<file_not_found4> cousteau
<kanett> pero comot e digo en hace 1 mes lo solucione
<Wyvern666> [m4v] , erAbuelo, encontre algo sobre gksu y gksudo http://askubuntu.com/questions/21033/what-is-the-difference-between-gksudo-and-gksu
<kanett> de echo instale ubuntu 11.04
<Wyvern666> en ingles, hehe
<kanett> desde cero
<erAbuelo> y no son iguales no ?
<Wyvern666> al menos en ubuntu, es lo mismo
<cousteau> Wyvern666, en ubuntu creo que es lo mismo, porque gksu usa sudo y no su
<file_not_found4> cousteau: yo vi tron 1
<erAbuelo> ok
<m4v> Wyvern666: ja, :P
<cousteau> pero en principio gksudo usa sudo y gksu usa su
<cousteau> file_not_found4, pues juega al armagetron
<cousteau> pero ya
<cousteau> vamos
<file_not_found4> ¿existe una versión de shockwave flash estable (no beta) o alternativa?
<cousteau> la 10.2 es estable
<file_not_found4> la pelicula de tron vi
<file_not_found4> la 10.2 r159
<cousteau> file_not_found4, pues el armagetron a lo mejor te gusta... es imitando la escena de las motos de luz
<erAbuelo> confirmado, gksu=su para gtk
<erAbuelo> gksudo=sudo para gtk
<cousteau> erAbuelo, pero gksu tiene una opción para usar sudo por defecto en vez de su
<cousteau> y en ubuntu está activada por defecto
<erAbuelo> cousteau: porque es el mismo programa como gui para ambos
<cousteau> porque un usuario normal no puede ejecutar su sin el sudo delante
<kanett> tienes un problema con flash
<file_not_found4> cousteau: tengo la version flash 10.2 r159? es beta?
<cousteau> erAbuelo, es el mismo programa, pero en principio el comportamiento es distinto si lo ejecutas como gksudo o gksu
<cousteau> file_not_found4, que yo sepa no
<cousteau> es simplemente mala
<cousteau> pero vamos, no se le puede hacer nada, flash es así
<Wyvern666> asi que si no puedo usar su, tampoco gksu, por eso gksu por defecto se ejecuta como gksudo
<cousteau> algo así
<Wyvern666> ok, duda resuelta xD
<file_not_found4> adobe flash player y shockwave es lo mismo?
<cousteau> no, "shockwave" es otra cosa... aunque el flash player se llama "shockwave flash"
<file_not_found4> muy raro
<cousteau> cosas de nombres
<Wyvern666> [file_not_found4] ambos son de Macromedia
<Wyvern666> pero son plugins diferentes
<Wyvern666> con motores graficos diferentes
<Wyvern666> el primero reproduce ambos, pero el segundo no
<Wyvern666> y la mayoria de los navegadores tienen el shockwave instalado
<Wyvern666> pero la verdad, no se mucho sobre el tema "Flash"
<file_not_found4> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
<file_not_found4> el q tengo instalado es ese
<Wyvern666> [file_not_found4] te conviene mas el otro
<file_not_found4> cual?
<Wyvern666> shockwave
<Wyvern666> [file_not_found4] es mas rapido y reproduce mas tipos de archivos
<file_not_found4> de donde lo bajo
<Wyvern666> o mejor, busca alguna comparacion sobre los dos, y te decides xD
<LECTER> alguien me puede decir si en empathy se puede saber cuando alguien lo agrego a uno al msn... ??
<file_not_found4> el de 32 bits
<fosco_> LECTER:  ¿te refieres a que te llegue una notificación o a saber el momento exacto en que lo hizo?
<LECTER> en que me llegue la notificacion para yo poderlo aceptar
<fosco_> sí que llegan
<LECTER> como o a donde llegan...??
<fosco_> sale un cuadro de diálogo pidiendote confirmacion
<LECTER> ok entonces esperare a que me salga
 * Souchiro esta Ausente, Razon: ( no toy..... ) | Desde: ( Monday, June 6, 2011. 10:27:40 ) Xlack v2.1
<[The]> Ayuda..! mi camara web integrada a la lapto no funciona en ubuntu 11.04
<fosco_> [The]: abre un terminal, ejecuta esto: sudo apt-get install cheese && cheese
<fosco_> y dime que ves
<luckatoni> Alguien me podria decir como recuperar los directorio de mi ~/user/ com el comando rm?
<[The]> ya lo instale y me habre y se ve negro
<fosco_> luckatoni: no puedes
<[The]> fosco_ ya lo instale y me habre y se ve negro
<luckatoni> que gran alegria fosco_
<fosco_> [The]: ejecuta gstreamer-properties
<fosco_> en la pestaña video -> entrada haz pruebas con los dispositivos que te muestra
<luckatoni> y por que no puedo?xd
<fosco_> luckatoni: porque rm funciona bien
<luckatoni> fosco_, jeje
<[The]> fosco hice un lsusb y me aparce esto : Bus 002 Device 003: ID 05ac:8300 Apple, Inc. Built-in iSight (no firmware loaded
<[The]> fosco hice un lsusb y me aparce esto : Bus 002 Device 003: ID 05ac:8300 Apple, Inc. Built-in iSight (no firmware loaded)
<fosco_> [The]: y yo he comido macarrones, pero eso no tiene nada q ver con lo que te estoy diciendo ;)
<erAbuelo> fosco_: me apetecen macarrones :)
<[The]> fosco_ ejecute gstreamer-properties
<[The]> y me habrio una ventana
<[The]> que hago
<fosco_> volver a leer lo que te acabo de poner
<[The]> fosco nada solo sale una ventana de prueba de video
<[The]> nada que funciona la webcan
<fosco_> que dispositivos/complementos te ofrece?
<mansanken> buena
<XuMuK> mansanken, hola
<XuMuK> alguien sabe como arreglar esto? http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/7655/screenshot4v.png
<XuMuK> los colores del video
<luckatoni> alguien utilizo photorec  alguna vez?
<chilicuil> uhh que bonito escritorio XuMuK
<luckatoni> les cuento, elimine configuracion de home, estoy intentando recuperarla con photorec, y algo recupera, pero no tengo ni idea una vez recuperados donde estaban exactamente esos ficheros,xd
<fzeta> see you later!!
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<EagleScreen> hola
<chilicuil> hola EagleScreen
<XuMuK> chilicuil, es casi estandar en gnome3
<XuMuK> erAbuelo, hasta luego
<chilicuil> XuMuK: orale, no sabia
<EagleScreen> tengo un problemilla
<chilicuil> !ask EagleScreen
<kubot> EagleScreen: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<EagleScreen> el usuario original de la instalación lo emiminé, pero a tes creé otro usuario administrador (adduser -ingroup admin rafael)
<EagleScreen> el caso es que yo esperaba poder hacer de todo con el nuevo usuario administrador, pero policykit, me pide la contraseña de root en lugar de la contraseña de mi usuario
<EagleScreen> y la contraseña de root ni existe ni quiero que exista
<EagleScreen> como configuro policikit para que le permita a este nuevo usuario hacer tareas administrativas?
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta sudo ls
<fosco_> te deja hacerlo?
<EagleScreen> si, perfectamente
<EagleScreen> sudo funciona bien
<fosco_> entonces ejecuta gksu gnome-control-center
<fosco_> entra en la administracion de usuarios y revisa los permisos de ese usuario
<ionwind> hola
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-07
<ionwind> necesito un poco de ayuda plis
<ionwind> hay alguien?
<n-iCe> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ionwind> hola
<ionwind> se me fue el grub pal cuerno
<ionwind> solo puedo entrar via lifecd
<granjero> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<ionwind> a ver si alguien que se entere bien puede hacer un team y restaurarmelo porfa
<granjero> ionwind, ahi kubot te pasó un link
<granjero> es muy util para recuperar el grub
<granjero> el segundo link  http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<ionwind> ya lo intente.....
<ionwind> y creo que la cage mas todavia... :(
<ionwind> instale el 11.04 en mi netbook y todo bien
<ionwind> pero en el pc de sobre mesa donde tengo todo lo importante no fue bien ... es la segunda vez que me pasa y la primera perdi todo ya que tuve formatear
<granjero> ionwind, que sistemas tienes instaldo en la pc donde se te rompio el grub?
<ionwind> si
<ionwind> correcto granjero
<ionwind> la verdad es que intente entrar segun dice la pag
<ionwind> y meti mas la pata
<ionwind> por eso quiero que alguien haga un team a ver si puedo recuerpar todos mis datos y no tener que reinstalar todo otra vez y no tener que formatear otra vez
<L337> tengo problemas con firefox
<L337> con chrome
<L337> :/
<L337> me piden muchs permisos
<L337> en mercado libre no puedo ver lo q pregunta la gente
<L337> solo instalando opera se solucione
<ionwind> entonces nadie sabe como recuperar un grub??
<Crashbit> ionwind: mm
<Crashbit> ionwind: http://crashbit.homelinux.com/node/799
<ionwind> vale crashbiit
<ionwind> no entiendo una cosa
<ionwind> si creo un sdxy y conincide con los que tengo no se borra todo?
<ionwind> es que tengo fotos y mas cosas que no quiero borrar :(
<Crashbit> no hay que formatear nada, solo montar la partición
<tutucavoraz> Como están gentes...??? De ánimos como para darle una mano a un novato como yo?
<ionwind> nada crash no me entero
<ionwind> q es el proc
<ionwind> no me entero
<ionwind> por eso queria hacer un team
<ionwind> asi voy viendo lo que haces y poco a poco lo voy entendiendo
<ionwind> http://pastebin.com/pEf0gqDi
<tutucavoraz> que estás tratando de hacer ionwind???
<SadlyMistaken> ¬¬
<chilicuil> ionwind: todos tus datos estan integramente en tu disco duro, lo unico que se estropio son unos cuantos bits del arranque de tu sistema, como ya te mencionaron, hay varios manuales para recuperar el grub, debes leerlos con calma y tratar de comprender el procedimiento, que se reduce a reescribir esa zona, en todo caso si tus datos son muy importantes, usa el livecd de ubuntu y una usb para hacer copia de tus datos mas importantes
<chilicuil> !grub2 ionwind
<kubot> ionwind: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<ionwind> no instale nada d windos
<ionwind> solo actualice de 10.04 a 11.04
<ionwind> se quedo trabado desde el reinicio mas de una hora esperando y  ndad
<chilicuil> ionwind: ummm esperando?, tienes algun mensaje?
<ionwind> ya intente varias veces con diferntes pag ver como se recupera un grub
<ionwind> todas me and dado fallos
<ionwind> no mensaje.... tras una hora sin nada en la pantalla solo "ubuntu".....
<ionwind> estoy en live cd
<chilicuil> umm, tal vez debas probar desacticar la pantalla grafica para que veas los mensajes de error
<ionwind> e instale el teamviwer a ver si alguien que no sea yo para no meter mas la pata puede hecharle un look i decirme que diablos a pasado
<ionwind> no se como se hace eso
<chilicuil> eso de teamviewer es una buena opcion
<ionwind> no estoy todo el dia metido delante del pc, instale ubuntu porque es lo mas estable que hay
<chilicuil> te hecharia una mano si no tuviera que salir ahora mismo
<ionwind> pero para trabajar a fondo con el me cuesta mucho
<chilicuil> pero para habilitar la entrada 'verbosa'
<chilicuil> sip, ubuntu es complicado
<ionwind> y no puedes solo recuperar el grub??? porfaaaa
<chilicuil> no es una buena distribucion para aprender linux
<chilicuil> umm, ok, por que no, veamos, vamos alla
<EagleScreen> hola, miren, tenía dos usarios administradores, uno era el que orignalmente se creó durante la instalación, y el otro es uno nuevo que yo creé, desde que eliminé la cuenta del usuario administrador original (porque ya no la quería, sin más), el otro administrador no puede autenticarse en los diálogos de policykit, por ejemplo para gestionar usuarios y grupos, porque policykit pide la contraseña del root, en lugar de la del usuario
<EagleScreen> alguien sabe como puedo arreglar esta situación?
<ionwind> instale en el netbook la version 11.04 sin problemas solo el pc de sobremesa me esta dando la noche
<neoranger> Buenas noches
<neoranger> tengo un problema con una multifuncion Epson CX5600
<neoranger> el tema simplemente es que no imprime, tira error de impresion
<neoranger> alguno tiene idea de como puedo arreglarlo??
<ProXeN> EagleScreen: Hasta donde yo se, lo normal es que pida la pass root
<ProXeN> EagleScreen: Sería absurdo que pidiese la del usuario si ya has logeado con el
<EagleScreen> ProXeN: no, lo normal es que pida la pass del usuario
<EagleScreen> ProXeN: estas usando ubuntu ahora? haz la prueba
<ProXeN> EagleScreen: Estoy en Arch
<ProXeN> EagleScreen: Quizá tengas razón, hace tiempo que no uso Ubuntu
<ProXeN> EagleScreen: Pero por lo que recuerdo, Ubuntu pide la pass del root cada vez que quieres acceder a alguna aplicación importante tipo Synaptics o Policykit
<ProXeN> EagleScreen: Lo único que se me ocurre es que te asegures de que la nueva cuenta pertenece a todos los groupusers que debería
<EagleScreen> no, Ubuntu no establece la pass de root, pide la del usuario ( si es administrador)
<luckatoni> Pregunta: Alguien me puede decir como cortar una columna del ls -l con el cut?gracias
<antoni> no uses cut
<antoni> usa awk
<luckatoni> y como seria con awk?xd
<antoni> algo asi como: ls -l | awk {print $3}'
<antoni> para cortar la columna 3
<jmanuel_cool> luckatoni, igual puedes enviarlo a un archivo de texto asi: ls -l > lista.txt
<antoni> algo asi como: ls -l | awk '{print $3}'
<luckatoni> antoni, si pongo awk {print $3 $5}' para quitar dos columnas, como puedo hacer que me deje un espacio en el medio
<antoni> mmm
<antoni> puedes pegar lo que tienes?
<luckatoni> si
<antoni> lo primero que se me ocurre es esto:
<antoni> algo asi como: ls -l | awk '{print $3, "      ",  $5}'
<antoni> pero no se si es lo que buscas
<luckatoni> antoni, estaba probando si valia el tabulador horizontal /t como en bash
<antoni> awk permite el tabulador como en bash
<antoni> algo asi como: ls -l | awk '{print $3, "\t",  $5}'
<luckatoni> antoni, gracias, funciona perfecto
<antoni> de nada. El cut tiene una sintaxis muy farragosa. awk se desarrollo para trabajar con flujos de texto facilmente.
<luckatoni> ya, poco a poco utilizo awk, pero es la costumbre del cut
<Spirox> holi, como puedo poner numeros de pagina en el openoffice whriter
<Spirox> pero dejar las 5 primeras sin numero y desde la sexta comenzar con el numero 6
<Spirox> ?
<xangua> google http://bulma.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=2307
<nimbiotics> Existe algna manera de obtener un listado del contenido de la barra de menu?
<antoni> te refieres a Archivo, Editar, Ver....?
<antoni> se ha ido?
<antoni> pff
<Guest13720> como puedo poner esto en facebook
<Guest13720> ?
<Guest13720> es una radio
<Guest13720> <embed src="http://"tu_ip":8000/armin" autostart="true" loop="true" height="300" width="300">
<Guest13720> obviamente no tiene mis datos
<Guest13720> es un ejemplo
<m4v> Guest13720: no es relevante a Ubuntu
<Guest13720> pero necesito hacerlo
<m4v> y yo necesito que se respete el tema del canal, que no tiene nada que ver con facebook.
<joseefrainpb> hola a todos
<lola> Alguien sabe porque el /var/log/debug siempre me dice esto? http://pastebin.com/vxHMnA4m
<lola> igual que el syslog
<braiam> lola: usas un mouse usb en tu laptop?
<lola> es tactil mi mouse braiam
<lola> quiero decir uqe uso el que viene integrado
<lola> en el portatil
<lola> por eso no entiendo que me esta diciendo del usb si no lo estoy usando
<lola> el pc es de mi madre y le puse ubuntu pq el windows cada dia iba peor hasta que al final dejo de funcionar y ni siquiera arrancaba
<lola> pero no se hasta que punto el portatil esta dañado, quizas tambien sea cosa del hardware
<lola> la bateria por ejemplo no funciona y tiene que esta permanentemente enchufado a la corriente, no se si tendra algo que ver todo esto con lo que dice el debug o syslog
<braiam> lola: el problema es con algún dispositivo HID, y el nucleo esta dando esa advertencia
<braiam> no he encontrado ninguna información que indique que es algo de que preocuparse
<lola> pues es extraño que me avise de un problema con un dispositovo de interfaz humana HDI por sus siglas en ingles Human Device Interface, cuando no tengo ningun dispositivo d einterfaz humana que no sea el teclado o el raton integrado, y de usb, que supongo que es a lo que te refieres ya que el termino según la wikipedia comúnmente se refiere a la especificación USB-HID, que fue un termino acuñado por Mike Van Flandem de Microsoft, no tengo
<braiam> lola: si te sientes en la disposición puedes reportar un bug al kernel, solamente ejecutando «ubuntu-bug linux» y dando tanta información te sea posible en ingles :)
 * WillNux Escuchando: 
<Squadev> alguien me ayuda con este error de vsftpd
<Squadev> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<Squadev> utility, e.g. service vsftpd start
<Squadev> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<Squadev> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start vsftpd
<Squadev> /etc/init.d/vsftpd: 73: start: not found
<Squadev> alguien me ayuda con este error de vsftpd
<Squadev> Cannot send to channel
<Squadev> f
<Squadev> alguien me ayuda con este error de vsftpd
<Squadev> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<Squadev> utility, e.g. service mysql stop
<Squadev> ??
<tirado> Cual es la capacidad minima para instalar ubuntu 11.04
<WillNux> tirado, lo puedes instalar en 8gb disco y 1gb de ram
<dzup> Squadev: sudo service <demonio> <start/restrt/stop>   ejemplo: sudo service vsftpd start
<tirado> WillNux la puedo instalar en una memoria de 4gb ?
<Squadev> exec: 129: start: not found
<Squadev> no funka
<WillNux> tirado, si te recomiendo un distro amd64 por la cantidad de memoria
<Squadev> es problema de init.d
<tirado> =-O o un disco externo ?
<Squadev> no puedo parar ningun programa
<Squadev> my sql, apache
<dzup> Squadev: como instalaste vsftpd?
<tirado> pero si lo instalo en mi disco desde mi computadora, puedo utlizarla en otra compu
<Squadev> synaptic
<dzup> Squadev: sudo <--
<tirado> o es como el windows xp tienes que tener los drvrs y controladores compatibles
<Squadev> desde synaptic
<dzup> Squadev: en una terminal
<WillNux> tirado, linux no necesita drivers solo en caso especiales y es muy remoto
<Squadev> instalo mejor desde una terminal
<Squadev> ?
<Squadev> no kreo ke sea problema de vsftpd
<dzup> Squadev: abre una terminal y: sudo service vsftpd restart
<dzup> Squadev: abre una terminal y: sudo service vsftpd stop
<Squadev> exec: 129: restart: not found
<dzup> Squadev: abre una terminal y: sudo service vsftpd start   ....etc ... stop lo para ...restart lo reinicia y start lo inicia.
<Squadev> me sale este error: exec: 129: restart: not found
<dzup> escribe exactamente el comando que ejecuta aqui.
<Squadev> no puedo parar ningun programa my sql, apache
<Squadev> sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<dzup> no, usa service
<dzup> sudo service vsftpd start
<Squadev> me sale este error: exec: 129: restart: not found
<dzup> sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<Squadev> pero porque tambien me sale el mismo error si trato de parar apache o mysql?
<Squadev> debe ser error de init.d?
<dzup> Squadev: sabes usar pastebin?
<Squadev> no
<dzup> !paste Squadev
<kubot> Squadev: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<dzup> pega la salida en esa paginba y pasa el enlace aqui para verlo.
<Squadev> ok
<Squadev> dzup
<Squadev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/620580/
<dzup> Squadev: no user init.d ...usa service como arriba y pasa el paste
<dzup> no usar**
<dzup> sudo service vsftpd start
<dzup> te puedes olvidar de /etc/init.d de hoy en adelante.
<Squadev> me sale esto: exec: 129: start: not found
<dzup> quiero ver el paste.
<Squadev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/620583/
<dzup> Squadev: analiza el mio, desde que instale vsftpd ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/620586/
<dzup> Squadev: en el stop lo pare, en el start lo prendi y me regreso el proceso numero PID
<dzup> Squadev: alex@macalote:~/youtube$ sudo service vsftpd start
<dzup> vsftpd start/running, process 26431
<dzup> alex@macalote:~/youtube$
<Squadev> ok
<Squadev> pero no kreo ke sea la configuracion de vsftpd
<Squadev> porke me pasa lo mismo con mysql y apache
<Squadev> el mismo error
<Squadev> desde init.d y service
<dzup> Squadev: una vez instalado puedes loguearte asi: ftp localhost   o si prefieres desde tu navegador es: ftp://usuario:password@localhost  <--donde usuario seria su usuario y password su password y localhost su servidor
<dzup> Squadev: pastea desde que hiciste el sudo apt-get install vsftp   hasta el final y pegalo aqui.
<Squadev> lo instale desde synaptic
<dzup> y te puedes olvidar de init.d por tercera ocacion NO SE USA MAS init.d
<dzup> instalalo desde terminal.
<popkill> dzup: perdon por meterme... que se usa ahora en lugar de init.d?
<popkill> service nombre start|stop|...
<popkill> ?
<dzup> sudo apt-get install vsftp; sudo service vsftpd stop; sudo service vsftpd start; ftp localhost <--copia y pega en terminal
<Squadev> ok
<Squadev> desinstalare e intalare desde consola
<dzup> popkill: la razon es esta: "Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start vsftpd"   por eso no mas init.d ...ha sido convertida a UPstart job
<popkill> gracias :D, no estoy tan al tanto, y me intereso
<dzup> igual sudo service vsftpd start   o como dice si prefieres: sudo start vsftpd
<Squadev> paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/620590/
<dzup> sudo start vsftpd
<dzup> start: Job is already running: vsftpd
<dzup> alex@macalote:~/youtube$ sudo stop vsftpd
<dzup> vsftpd stop/waiting
<dzup> Squadev: eso es raro
<Squadev> sii
<dzup> Squadev: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dzup> y me da el enlace que le sale
<NipSarm> hola a  todos
<NipSarm> alguien tiene un impresora HP PSC 1400 configurada en ubuntu??
<NipSarm> :s la que tengo no imprime
<xkap3> disulpen instale compiz pero ahora no puedo poner varios fondos de pantallas diferentes
<xkap3> tengo instalado xfce
<popkill> NipSarm: tal vez te sirva... http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/7659
<xkap3> alguien sabe como hacerlo?
<NipSarm> pop ya habia visto ese hilo, y no me ha servido
<Squadev> dzup ke enlace donde sale?
<dzup> Squadev: exit; sudo apt-get install vsftpd     <--veo que estas como root; salte de root y ponte usuario normal. no es recomendable estar como root pues puedes extropear la integridad de su sistema.
<NipSarm> lo que hice fue instalar el driver de la pagina de HP pero cuando imprimo sale muy clarito casi transparente
<dzup> Squadev: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Squadev> eso hize
<dzup> Squadev: primero salte de root con: exit
<dzup> Squadev: no estes como root
<Squadev> ok
<Squadev> ya lo hize
<dzup> Squadev: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dzup> Squadev: debe salirte algo asi: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dzup> http://pastebin.com/qNxqmD5A
<Squadev> copio el link del final
<Squadev> ?
<dzup> si
<Squadev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/620590/
<dzup> Squadev: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list   <-- quiero ver ese archivo en el pastebin
<Squadev> ok
<dzup> Squadev: si NO puedesinstalar pastebinit, entonces trata de copiarlo manualmente al pastebinit: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   <--de ahi.
<Squadev> dzup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/620600/
<dzup> Squadev: sudo apt-get update   y haz lo que dice aqui: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<Squadev> ok
<dzup> Squadev: y si da algun error, copialo en un paste todo, desde el comando que ejecuto
<Squadev> pero vsftpd lo desinstalo e instalo de nuevo
<Squadev> ?
<dzup> no lo ha instalado por razon desconocida todavia, eso es lo que trato de averiguar.
<dzup> Squadev: ejecute paso a paso lo que dice la pag esa, y al primer error paste
<Squadev> ok
<xkap3> oigan alguien sabe cual es el gconf en kde o xfce?
<fosco_> xkap3: no hay un equivalente a gconf en esos escritorios
<xkap3> fosco_: sabes como puedo poner varios fondos de pantalla en alguno de esos escritorios con compiz?
<fosco_> no lo se, nunca he querido hacer algo así
<fosco_> pero puedes usar el programa wallpapoz
<dzup> gconf-editor no sirve?
<fosco_> en xfce algunas cosas supongo que si
<dzup> para xfce?
<fosco_> en kde no
<geckoclown> buenos dias
<dzup> si kde de acuerdo, pero xfce creo gconf-editor
<fosco_> en xfce servirá para los temas relacionados con gtk
<fosco_> pero no para las opciones propias de gnome
<Squadev> dzup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/620611/
<dzup> Squadev: dpkg -s upstart    ...paste la salida
<geckoclown> ahi te dice que pruebes con: sudo restart vsftpd
<Squadev> dzup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/620617/
<Squadev> sudo restart vsftpd me da error
<dzup> Squadev: sudo apt-get reinstall upstart
<geckoclown> que error ?
<Squadev> sudo: restart: command not found
<dzup> Squadev: sudo apt-get remove upstart; sudo apt-get install upstart
<Squadev> E: Operación inválida: reinstall
<geckoclown> no borres upstart o te cargas el sistema
<dzup> Squadev: si ignora esa, haz lo de arriba.
<dzup> entonces no lo hagas
<dzup> geckoclown:
<geckoclown> dime
<dzup> geckoclown: como se solucionarian los conflictos entonces, espera Squadev
<Squadev> ok
<geckoclown> que conflicto?
<dzup> Conflicts: startup-tasks, system-services, sysvinit, upstart-compat-sysv, upstart-job
<dzup> en su paste
<geckoclown> eso lo que indica es que solo puedes tener un sistema de arranque no varios
<geckoclown> en ubuntu ahora se usa upstart
<dzup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/620617/
<geckoclown> si lo quitas tienes que instalar otro
<dzup> ...logicamente su upstart esta danado
<geckoclown> no creo
<Squadev> hago esto  sudo apt-get remove upstart; sudo apt-get install upstart
<Squadev> ??
<dzup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/620600/
<dzup> Squadev: espera un poco, este error no estaba familiarizado.
<Squadev> ok
<dzup> geckoclown: mira ese paste que hizo
<dzup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/620590/ <-- geckoclown
<dzup> geckoclown:  y anteriormente hizo http://paste.ubuntu.com/620590/
<geckoclown> 1sg
<Squadev> ??
<dzup> Squadev: me imagino su upstart esta roto, pero esperemos a otros desde que mi conocimiento al tema upstart no es muy extenso.
<Squadev> ok
<dzup> le hiba sugerir desinstalarlo desde sypnatic y instalarlo de nuevo, pero mejor esperemos una solucion mas fiable.
<Squadev> debe haber pasado porque hacia todo como root
<geckoclown> Squadev: reinstala el vsftpd
<Squadev> ok
<dzup> Squadev: dejame ver un paste cuando ejecutas: sudo apt-get install pastebinit   <---cuando puedas
<Squadev> http://linuxcaceres.blogspot.com/2009/12/arreglar-ubuntu-automaticamente.html    <------------ servira esto
<dzup> Squadev: dejame ver un paste cuando ejecutas: sudo apt-get install pastebinit   <---cuando puedas
<Squadev> dzup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/620635/
<dzup> ...no es lo que me imagine, siga y reinstala vsftpd
<Squadev> ok
<dzup> ...lo que es muy raro es porque no puedes start / otop / restart ningun servicio ya que dice que no puede parar ninguno, ni apache ni mysqld correcto?
<Squadev> si, correcto
<Squadev> se puede reparar el sistema operativo desde el cd?
<dzup> Squadev: sudo restart vsftpd  ni   sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart   ni sudo service vsftpd restart   ?? ni ningun otro "demonio" ?
<Squadev> sudo: restart: command not found
<Squadev> ninguno
<dzup> hmm
<dzup> perdon es: sudo start vsftpd
<Squadev> sudo: start: command not found
<dzup> pues no se si te animas a usar sypnatic y buscas upstart y lo reinstalas :(   ...o espera alguien que sepa como arreglarlo.
<Squadev> ok veere synaptic
<dzup> ...las consecuencias las desconozco
<dzup> "bajo su riesgo" heh
<Squadev> Se van a desinstalar paquetes esenciales.
<Squadev> ¡Esto puede hacer que su sistema quede inutilizable!
<Squadev> mejor no sigo
<dzup> precisamente
<dzup> que hizo antes de que todo dejara de funcionar?
<dzup> history|pastebinit
<dzup> ejecute eso
<dzup> y paseme su enlace
<Squadev> ok
<dzup> (asegurate que no des informacion confidencial en su paste)
<Squadev> ok
<dzup> claro, primero desde que uso root; hagase root: sudo su; luego: history |  pastebinit
<dzup> hmm .....mira mejor
<dzup> cd; nano .bash_history    y selecciona su info y pasteala sin que pongas info confidencial.
<Squadev> ?
<dzup> entenio o le explico nuevamente?
<Tiffon> nas
<Squadev> ok
<Squadev> dzup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/620645/
<dzup> estas en chroot?
<Squadev> chroot?
<Squadev> como root?
<Squadev> dzup gracias por la ayuda
<Squadev> ahi veere como reparar el upstart
<dzup> lo siento
<Squadev> nos vemos
<Squadev> xao
<luckatoni> Esto de borrar archivos de conf den /home es una...., xd
<luckatoni> Por ejemplo aplicacion radiotray ya ni me arrancan
<luckatoni> como puedo hacer para que actualize el radiotray por ejemplo y vuelva a funcionar?
<ionwind> hola
<ionwind> estoy intentando arreglar mi grub
<geckoclown> suerte
<ionwind> he seguido las insttrciones
<ionwind> de la pag ubuntu
<ionwind> pero ahora me sale toda la pantalla negra y pone: minimal BASH-like line editing is suported. For the the fisrt word, tab LISTS possible command comletions. any where else tab lists possible device or file completicions
<ionwind> y despues la palabra grub
<ionwind> que diablos hago desde aqui??
<ionwind> como consigo root en una lifecd??
<ionwind> crashbit
<ionwind> como entro en modo root en la lifecd
<XuMuK> que distro es?
<ionwind> 11.04
<ionwind> estoy intentando reinstalar grub
<ionwind> pero no hay forma
<ionwind> help!!!
<ionwind> a ver si alguien me puede hacer un team y solucionarlo.... llevo toda la noche y no puedo mas+
<ionwind> lo he intentado todo y naaaaa
<ProXeN> ionwind: Has leido la entrada de la wiki donde explica como restaurar el grub desde Ubuntu?
<ProXeN> Se fue xD
<ionwind> xumuk
<ionwind> me puedes ayudar con eso?
<XuMuK> ionwind, dime
<XuMuK> jo
<fzeta> Ieep, buenos días pajarracos:-))
 * xoan buenas
<XuMuK> hola
<ionwind> prei¡gunta
<ionwind> si pongo un disco duro solo so y el otro solo para meter informacion(pelis, archivos de todo tipo, etc)
<ionwind> lo formateo pero que ext le pongo??
<ionwind> fat32 a todo??
<XuMuK> eee... os funciona skype?
<ionwind> no lo he probado xumuk
<XuMuK> ionwind, areglaste lo del grub? he vuelto cuando tu te has ido ya...
<ionwind> nop.... estoy reinstalando..... todo perdido.... :(
<ionwind> por eso mi pregunta
<ionwind> tengo 2 discos duros
<ionwind> uno lo quiero para el sistema operativo y el otro solo para datos( para evitar perder nada)
<ionwind> asi solo lo desconecto y reinstalo en el disco de sis oper
<XuMuK> ionwind, yo que tu instalaría los dos SO en uno y el otro lo usaria como /home
<miniminiyo> az particion con / +/home +swap
<miniminiyo> asi cuando formatees el sistema no borraras tus dato..
<ionwind> unn??
<miniminiyo> yo lo e echo con el paso entre versiones y se coneserva toda la configuracion
<ionwind> y no lo puedo dejar uno de ellos como fat32??
<XuMuK> ionwind, por que fat?
<ionwind> pues no se... llevarme el disco a otro pc por ejem?
<miniminiyo> la cosa esta en que dividas als particiones con lo de /home es decir que hagas una apra el home y luego cuando formatees con solo activarla y no formatearla se guardaran todods tus datos y podras acer de todo sin miedo
<miniminiyo> ntfs
<miniminiyo> es mas comun actualmente
<XuMuK> ionwind, bueno, si es externo esta claro que si
<ionwind> bueno eso
<ionwind> no es interno...
<miniminiyo> mejor formatea en ntfs en windows o con gparted y luego ya lo usas para lo que quieras
<ionwind> no tengo juindos
<ionwind> no quieros juindos
<miniminiyo> pues con Gparted deberias de poder formatear a ntfs
<miniminiyo> tonces todo en fat32
<ionwind> si pues ahora q  estoy reinstalando.... formateo todo
<ionwind> ahora entra en "asignar espacio en disco"
<ionwind> por lo tanto: ahora tengo por un lado /dev/sda y por otro /dev/sdb
<ionwind> como lo que quiero es instalar el so en el pequeño, lo hare en /dev/sdb
<ionwind> miniyo
<ionwind> si lo pongo el disco duro como dev/sda y lo pongo como ext4 en /home estaria ok????
<ionwind> miniminiyo
<ionwind> estas??
<tirado> :-$ ubuntu comercial :S
<miniminiyo> ¿?
<miniminiyo> un moento q ara vuelvo ionwind
<miniminiyo> deberia de estar bien lo que as exo
<miniminiyo> pero acuerdate de poner algo de swap
<miniminiyo> que aun q apreca q te sobra ram aveces ace falta un poquito mas
<juanantonio> Buenas
<Arlette> Buenas juanantonio
<juanantonio> ¿Algún problema con aMule y L/K/Ubuntu 11.04? Es que me provoca que se me cuelgue el PC
<juanantonio> Buenas, Arlette
<juanantonio> ¿O quizá debería limitarme a reinstalar?
<Arlette> Ni idea corazón
<Arlette> ¿No existe otro programa?
<juanantonio> No debería darme problemas, ¿verdad?
<Arlette> A mi un msn me daba un bug que me cerraba el reproductor xD
<juanantonio> Es que lo tenía instalado en Lubuntu 10.04 y sin problemas; actualicé a 11.04 para que me reconociera un USB WiFi super moderno, y desde entonces, em pasa eso
<juanantonio> Ah, ¿y cómo lo arreglaste?
<Arlette> Use otro :/
<juanantonio> Pues vaya arreglo, ¿no? Jejeje
<Arlette> Hey si, tan lindo que es Kopete pero buej.. Sino puedes con ellos ¡Desinstalalos!
<luckatoni> Buenas
<Arlette> Buenas luckatoni
<juanantonio> ¿Kopete? Pues sí a mí me funciona estupendamente en este; en el otro tengo Pidgin
<juanantonio> Buenas, luckatoni
<Arlette> juanantonio: Extraño Kopete T_T
<juanantonio> No me extraña, mola mucho. ¿No tienes kubuntu?
<luckatoni> tontamente , muy tontamente, he eliminado archivos de conf de /home , muchos programas han regenerado los ficheros, pero hay alguno que no me arranca por mucho que haga remove purge y etc..
<juanantonio> luckatoni> ¿No tenías grabado el home en un disco externo USB?
<luckatoni> juanantonio, jeje, no
<luckatoni> juanantonio, el sistema me funciona bien, solo he eliminado unos cuantos,xd pero hay algunas aplicacion que arrancan
<juanantonio> Es que yo lo tuve que hacer al cambiarle la placa base al PC y se ha revelado como un chollo, jejeje. Aunque haya metido el /home en otra partición, si me equivoco, sobreescribo el /home, reinicio, y todo listo de nuevo ;)
<juanantonio> Ya, vaya. Quizá -pero conste que yo no soy un gurú precisamente- debería instalar de nuevo las que no te funcionen para que te vuelvan a generar sus archivos de configuración
<luckatoni> Nadie sabe alguna manera de volver como a un punto predeterminado de /home aunque pierda archivos de configuracion no importantes
<luckatoni> juanantonio, eso es lo que hago , pero el muy tal pasa de mi
<juanantonio> Hala, qué cabrito el PC
<luckatoni> aparte de que el sistema va un poco mas lento
<juanantonio> Pues no se me ocurre nada, la verdad; lo siento
<juanantonio> ¿Qué versión tienes de SO?
<juanantonio> ¿11.04?
<luckatoni> si
<luckatoni> pero tranquilo, el sistema sigue vivo, un poco enfermo pero con ganas de vivir
<juanantonio> Buff, pues no se me ocurre nada, lo siento. Si me hubiera pasado ya a mí, habría aprendido a arreglarlo, jejeje
<luckatoni> xd
<luckatoni> yo estoy en ese proceso,xd
<juanantonio> Intento aprender de todos mis errores trasteando con Linux
<luckatoni> yo he aprendido a apuntarlos, porque lo de aprender es durante poco tiempo,xd
<juanantonio> sólo llevounos 3 años con Kubuntu, y anteriormente otros casi 2 con SuSE
<juanantonio> También, también, jejeje; hasta hace poco tenía por la mesa la chuleta de reinstalar el driver de Nvidia, jejeje
<juanantonio> era incapaz de acordarme
<carnau> ¿Alguien sabe si hay alguna opción en gedit para mostrar los caracteres no printables? Ni instalando los plugins para developers lo encuentro...
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> gedit
<juanantonio> Luego vuelvo, saludos
<GridCube> carnau, tienes >mostrar espacios  entre los plugins de Editar > Preferencias?
<GridCube> en ingles se llama "Draw Spaces"
<Arlette> GridCube: ¿Cómo era que se entraba a super usuario?
<GridCube> gksu o sudo
<GridCube> gksu si queres un programa grafico
<Arlette> Necesito borrar unos archivos
<GridCube> sudo si queres un programa de consola
<GridCube> abri gksu nautilus
<luckatoni> sudo rm archivo
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> NO
<Arlette> D:
<GridCube> NUNCA USES rm
<GridCube> grito porque es importante
<GridCube> !rm
<kubot> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<luckatoni> GridCube, que utilizas para borrar entonces?
<miniminiyo> usa rm -i
<carnau> GridCube, no, no lo tengo, por eso instalé los de devel a ver si estaba.
<miniminiyo> para q te pregunte si realmente deseas borrar ese pakete
<GridCube> luckatoni, yo uso gksu thuna
<miniminiyo> te sale el nombre y as de dar Y/n/ para acerlo o no
<luckatoni> thuna es para eliminar?
<GridCube> gksu thunar, o en su defecto gksu nautilus
<Arlette> Solo necesito lo del super usuario y ya.
<GridCube> es un navegador de archivos
<Arlette> Pa' que tanto enredo?
<GridCube> porque si te equivocas, por tan solo un tonto espacio
<GridCube> podes borrar todo tu sistema operativo
<Arlette> Solo necesito borrar unos archivos T_T
<luckatoni> Arlette, rm es tan bueno, que si te engañas , casi no hay vuelta atras para recuperar
<GridCube> carnau, segun dicen en los foros, ese plugin es el que hay que usar
<carnau> gksu está pensado para evitar el uso del terminal, no para lanzarlo desde ahí
<carnau> GridCube, lo buscaré pues, alomejor está por los repos.
<carnau> gracias
<Arlette> Morí
<GridCube> Arlette, con alt-f2> gksu nautilus >ejecutar
<Arlette> Ok
<GridCube> podes borrar lo que quieras
<the_s> buenas..
<the_s> necesito descargar pelis con wget..y solo lo logro con megaupload
<the_s> digo..copiar la direccion de enlace..
<the_s> alguien sabe como hacerlo con los otros servidores ?
<miniminiyo> yo q tu jdownloader
<miniminiyo> es facil uanq  conssume recursos luego con el firefox propio
<miniminiyo> si instalas el addon "flashgot"
<miniminiyo> te deja descargar usando wget
<miniminiyo> y te descarg la pelo con wget por terminal
<miniminiyo> es un modo mas facil de acer loq  kieres xD
<Damuru> h9ola buen dia!!!
<Damuru> necesito ayuda con Ubuntu 11:04 y mi grub
<Damuru> resulta que instale win7 64bits
<Damuru> y ok restaure mi grub todo bien
<Damuru> pero no puedo ahora acceder al win7
<Damuru> que le hago?
<luckatoni> que error te da al intentar acceder?
<Damuru> no es que no me lo carga en el grub
<Damuru> como sino estuviese instalado
<GridCube> Damuru, hace sudo update-grub
<luckatoni> ya hiciste update?
<Damuru> sip y no me lista la entrada para el seven
<Damuru> Generating grub.cfg ...
<Damuru> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic
<Damuru> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
<Damuru> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<Damuru> ls: no se puede acceder a /media/C/boot
<Damuru> Boot: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Damuru> done
<Damuru> eso es lo que me da
<Damuru> que debo hacer?
<luckatoni> podrias hacer un fdisk -l y ponerlo en paste.ubuntu para verlo?
<Damuru> perdon paste ubuntu?
<Damuru> que es?
<luckatoni> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<luckatoni> eso Damuru
<Damuru> ah ok
<Damuru> perdonen no sabia
<luckatoni> algun dia lo tenias que saber
<Damuru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/620988/
<Damuru> a ver si hice bien
<Damuru> :P
<luckatoni> si si
<Arlette> Ubuntu no me reconoce el microfono yay!
<fosco_> Damuru, ejecuta esto y comprueba que win ya aparece en la lista: sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo update-grub
<luckatoni> que es os-prober fosco_ ?xd
<Damuru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/620989/
<fosco_> luckatoni, es justo lo que parece, un detector de sistemas operativos
<Damuru> :S
<Damuru> por que no detecta el seven?
<luckatoni> xd
<fosco_> Damuru, parece que hay algun error en la definicion de las particiones
<fosco_> ls: no se puede acceder a /media/C/boot <- comprueba si /etc/fstab hace alguna referencia a esto
<Damuru> como?
<luckatoni> fosco_, y si modifica grub.cfg no podria?
<luckatoni> Damuru, cat /etc/fstab
<fosco_> no debe modificarse el grub a mano
<luckatoni> umm xd
<Damuru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/620995/
<Damuru> :P
<fosco_> /dev/sda1	/media/C	ntfs-3g	defaults,locale=es_UY.UTF-8	0	0
<fosco_>  <- /media/C existe y está montado?
<GridCube> Damuru, podes montar c y d ?
<Damuru> estan montados
<Damuru> se montan al iniciar el sistema
<Damuru> con la herramienta de ntfs
<fosco_> pues grub intenta acceder a /mediaC/boot y no puede
<fosco_> /media/C/boot
<Damuru> ok ya abri ambas por las dudas
<Vero2> Buen día a todos. Tengo un problema a ver si me pueden ayudar. Cuando enciendo la computadora me sale sobre pantalla negra: Bad BIOS checksum y que no encuentra CD Rom, ni puertos USB y se pasa repitiendo lo mismo hasta que reinicio y por ahí tengo suerte de que enganche. Alguien sabe por qué pasa ésto?
<fosco_> Vero2, seguramente se está agotando la pila interna q guarda las configuraciones de la bios
<Damuru> hago update-grub de nuevo?
<GridCube> varias razones, pero probablemente 1) tu bios esta sin bateria 2) tu mbr esta roto 3)tu bios se corrompio
<GridCube> si Damuru
<Vero2> fosco gracias
<Damuru> pone lo mismo nuevamente
<Vero2> GridCube:  no tengo batería. Cómo que mbr está roto? Cómo se comprueba el estado de BIOS?
<GridCube> Vero2, tienes que tener bateria
<Damuru> :( no hay caso
<Vero2> GridCube:  o por batería te refieres a la pila que menciona Fosco?
<GridCube> eso
<Vero2> ah
<Vero2> Hay algun test que pueda hacer?
<GridCube> la verdad que no se
<Vero2> ok gracias igual
<GridCube> busca tu modelo de mother en internet mas la palabra BIOS
<Vero2> GridCube: ok lo haré, gracias
<GridCube> no hay de que
<Damuru> fosco o alguien alguna idea?
<luckatoni> Vero2, prueba a quitar la pila de la placa un tiempo para que se resete o haz contanto en los pines , o si no cambiala simplemente
<Vero2> GridCube: te digo que mi mother tiene meses de antigüedad o sea es nuevo, porque la anterior se quemó
<fosco_> Damuru, sí, lo que te dije antes
<coke> Hola, los plugins de ubuntu para firefox en que carpeta se encuentran?
<Damuru> lo de cat
<Damuru> eso?
<fosco_> coke, abre firefox, pon about:plugins y te lo dirá
<fosco_> Damuru, no, comprueba que /media/C/boot existe
<Vero2> momento por favor
<GridCube> fosco_, mira, el tiene esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/620988/ pero me llama la atencion la linea 10
<coke> ok otra cosa este archivo pertece a debian o a ubuntu libpluginnull?
<luckatoni> GridCube, es una particion extendida solo creo
<Damuru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621009/
<Damuru> me da eso
<Damuru> y tengo ambas discos o particiones abiertos
<antoni`> b
<fosco_> Damuru, eso es tu fstab, lo que yo digo es que te asegures de que /media/C/boot existe
<fosco_> la manera más fácil de asegurarse es entrar en ese directorio
<luckatoni> Damuru, haz un ls /media/C/boot , para saber si existe
<Damuru> si existen 2!!!
<Damuru> uno boot y otro Boot
<Arlette> Bueno chicos y chicas, me retiro ¡Debo ir a clases! Se cuidan (:
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> eso puede ser conflictivo
<GridCube> ntsf no entiende de mayusculas o minusculas
<Damuru> dejo el que tiene la carpeta grub nomas?
<Damuru> y borro el otro?
<GridCube> yo no lo borraria
<GridCube> lo renombraria
<Damuru> la renombro
<Damuru> ok
<GridCube> y correria update-grub
<GridCube> a ver que pasa
<Ceaerrepe> Hola
<Damuru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621022/
<Damuru> me da eso ahora
<Damuru> pero no deberia poner windows choto al menos?
<Damuru> :P
<XuMuK> Damuru, pero lo tienes instalado? a ver que te sale con 'sudo blkid'
<Damuru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621024/
<Damuru> eso
<Damuru> y si lo tengo instalado si debi restaurar el grub ya que al intalarlo perdi el sistema dual de arranque
<avernos> como se hace una conexion puente con ubuntu?
<GridCube> conexion puente?
<avernos> si
<avernos> compartir una conexion
<avernos> tengo dos tarjetas de red en un ordenador y no funciona el wifi del otro
<avernos> quiero pasarle la conexion de uno a otro
<carnau> avernos, con wifi adhoc, no vais a poder tener internet.
<lola> Hola, estoy leyendo unas instrucciones y dice que para configurar el cliente dns de Ubuntu tengo que dirigirme a /etc/resolv.conf. Y este fichero no existe en mi ordenador. ¿Alguien sabe que puede ser?
<avernos> pc1 tiene 2 tarjetas de red + wifi pc 2 tiene red sin wifi. quiero pasarle la conexion del pc1 al pc2
<lola> Tengo que instalarme un cliente? Es que las instrucciones no me lo dice por lo que pense que seguramente sera pq ya viene por defecto en Ubuntu
<avernos> podria coger la wifi con pc1 o por cable, solo tengo un cable rj45
<avernos> pero de cualquier manera, nose como compartir la conexion
<lola> avernos: tu sabrias responderme?
<carnau> avernos, juraría que es en el icono del wifi, dale a crear conexión nueva sin cable
<the_s> hola
<carnau> avernos, ahí te crea la adhoc
<the_s> necesito descargar con wget pero solo se hacerlo de megaupload
<avernos> y con adhoc que hago?
<avernos> lola, dale al icono de internet y busca donde pone dns, y ahi las pones
<carnau> lola, si no existe, créalo y ponle esto: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<carnau> avernos, el ad_hoc te dejará conectar los 2 portátiles, para hacer el puente espera
<avernos> 8.8.8.8?
<ken69> buenas
<ken69> necesito ayuda con virtualbox
<EagleScreen> hola ken69, que necesitas?
<carnau> quien era el del wifi?
<carnau> avernos
<carnau> ¿Que tal llevas el inglés?
<avernos> yo soy el del puente
<avernos> bien
<avernos> jaja, o conexion compartida
<carnau> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<avernos> ingles bien, sin problema
<carnau> edita la config de la eth0 y ponla en shared connection
<carnau> el resto no lo he leído, pero no parece difícil
<ken69> bueno eagle, resulta que tengo virtualizado el windowx xp y hoy no quiere arrancar
<avernos> que bueno! he estado buscando en ubuntu y no lo habia encontrado, gracias
<ken69> entonces queria recuperar los documentos que tenia en el windows
<carnau> de nada!
<GridCube> D:
<carnau> ken69, carga un livecd dentro del virtualbox y prueba suerte
<ken69> jajajajajaja
<avernos> oh, que buena idea, nunca se me habria ocurrido cargar un live cd en virtual box para recuperar archivos, lol
<avernos> jajaja
<Itxshell> ken69,  a futuro lo mejor seria que guardes todo en una usb o en una particion diferente a la virtual asi te aseguras de no tener perdidas
<ken69> si esa es buen idea porque con window no se sabe jajajaja
<carnau> ken69, si pones la red en puente, te puedes pasar fácilmente los archivos mediante sshfs
<avernos> carnau, parece demasiado facil, no hay que configurar dhcps ni ips ni nada? bueno, dentro de nada voy a probar suerte..
<carnau> si no tienes dhcp, lo tendrás que hacer a mano. Eso incluye ip, dominio, dns, etc. Yo personalmente, por 10€ que debe valer, me compraría un switch.
<avernos> que curioso
<ken69> como se le puede pasar un antivirus al windows en virtualbox
<avernos> parece que me he ahorrado los 10 euros, o mas bien el problema ( no tengo ningun sitio cercano para comprar un switch )
<avernos> lo pones en shared conection como dice hay y se configura todo solito
<carnau> ken69, de la misma forma que si lo tuvieras en una máquina normal.
<avernos> no pense que seria tan increiblemente facil
<lola> carnau: el icono de internet te refieres al icono de la barra?
<lola> le doy y no encuentro nada de DNS
<Damuru> hola estoy aquin nuevamente!!!
<ken69> es que no quiero instalar el antivirus en el windows
<Damuru> he probado de todo y no puedo acceder a mi windows 7
<avernos> lola, dale a editar conexiones
<Damuru> desde que restaure mi grub
<avernos> lola, busca tu conexion y le das a editar
<EagleScreen> ken69: puedes crear otra maquina virtual con un nuevo disco, y luego montar en ella el disco virtual de tu XP asi podras acceder a los archivos, o tambien puedes usar un Live CD de Linux en tu maquina virtual averiada
<Damuru> tengo ubuntu 11:04
<EagleScreen> Damuru: si no has borrado nada de Windows 7 deberías poder
<carnau> lola, primero de todo... ¿Tienes un router en casa? Si es así, en su gran mayoría todos tienen dhcp, que te dará los valores que necesitas para conectarte. Empieza por ahí.
<ken69> estoy intentando eso eagle gracias
<EagleScreen> de nada
<Itxshell> Damuru probaste reparar el grub?
<Itxshell> o reparar el MBR de ese Seven
<Damuru> a ver dime
<Damuru> he probado de todo y nada{
<Itxshell> ok y conoces el TestDisk
<Damuru> nop
<EagleScreen> Damuru: aparece Windows 7 en el menú del grub?
<Damuru> no
<Itxshell> ok ve a la pagina oficial de TestDisk bajalo es una iso o usalo edsde un live cd viene en Knoppix
<EagleScreen> entonces quiza solamente tengas que añadirlo
<Itxshell> y en otras distribiciones
<Itxshell> y el manuel paso a paso esta en la wikipedia
<Damuru> ok voy a probar la de eagle antes ok?
<Damuru> dime eagle como le hago?
<EagleScreen> Damuru: un momentito
<Itxshell> el testdisk te recupera la particion completita con el arranque
<Damuru> ok mientras voy a eso
<EagleScreen> Damuru: Alt +F2 -> gksu gedit
<Damuru> ok
<EagleScreen> Damuru: luego abre /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Damuru> ok
<Damuru> listo
<EagleScreen> Damuru: mira este link http://paste.ubuntu.com/621057/
<EagleScreen> tienes que agregar algo como eso
<EagleScreen> pero cmabia el titulo por Windows 7
<EagleScreen> y la particon por la particion donde este instalado tu windows 7
<Damuru> en donde lo agrego
<Damuru> en el archivo 40 ese?
<EagleScreen> si ahi
<Damuru> no me deja esta como solo lectura me puso
<EagleScreen> Damuru: probablemente lo único que necesites sea algo así http://paste.ubuntu.com/621059/
<EagleScreen> Damuru: por esi tienes que abrirlo con gksu
<EagleScreen> Damuru: ejecuta gksu gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<vianstak> salu2 a to2
<Damuru> ok pegue lo ultimo que me pusistes
<Damuru> lo anterior no va no?
<EagleScreen> Damuru: mejor lo ultimo
<Damuru> le doy guardar y reinicio?
<EagleScreen> Damuru: si
<EagleScreen> Damuru: no espera
<Damuru> ok ya vuelvo
<Damuru> a ver
<EagleScreen> Damuru: espera
<Damuru> dime
<Damuru> sep
<EagleScreen> falta una cosa
<Damuru> que?
<Damuru> rezo?
<Damuru> :P
<EagleScreen> abre un terminal y ejecuta esto: sudo update-grub
<Damuru> pues no me aprece el win 7
<Damuru> :(
<Damuru> ya vengo
<EagleScreen> Damuru: prueba a reiniciar
<ken69> estoy graband una ventana que dice no se puede expulsar el disco aunque debe extraerse para que la operacion actual pueda continuar
<ken69> estoy grabando una iso con brasero
<mimecar> ken69: si dices que estas haciendo ayuda
<ken69> jajajaj disculpen
<carnau> si, es un bug, al acabar de grabar el brasero no puede abrir el cd
<carnau> dale a cancelar y sacalo a mano
<ken69> como se corrige eso
<carnau> nunca lo he sabido, yo lo saco a mano
<mimecar> ken69: teniendo el sistema actualizado
<mimecar> si el bug está reportado claro
<ken69> jajajaja no creo porque actualizado esta
<carnau> pasa desde la 10.10
<mimecar> carnau: si no está reportado, seguirá el fallo
<ken69> que mal
<carnau> mimecar, ¿Oh dios, qué hacemos?
<mimecar> si quieres una solución reporta el fallo
<ken69> estoy intentando arrancar desde live cd en virtualbox y me da un mensaje que dice fatal: could not read from the boot medium¡ system halted
<carnau> seguro que está reportado, lo estarán haciendo
<mimecar> ken69: para que quemas un cd si es para virtualbox?
<carnau> buen apunte xD
<ken69> necesitaba tener el live cd que no tenia
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> usa la iso
<ken69> no se como
<mimecar> en la configuracion de la máquina virtual
<ken69> el windows virtualizado no arranca y me diejeron que arrancara mediante live cd
<mimecar> lo tienes que configurar igual si usas un cd real
<ken69> como lo configuro
<mimecar> entra en las opciones de la máquina virtual y busca el apartado del CD
<ken69> y luego
<mimecar> le das la ruta a la iso
<ken69> gracias mime
<Osmodivs> Hola. Quiero instalar un juego de Windows, pero en las instrucciones me dicen esto: Now run daemon tool or alcohol 120% and mount "SC4DELUXE1.mdf", it will auto play and you should see install, ¿Cual es la version de Linux de "Alcohol 120%" de Windows? no tengo el disco, solo los archivos del juego
<Damuru> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Damuru> eagle!!!
<mimecar> Osmodivs no hay versión
<Damuru> quedo pronto
<Damuru> bueno al principio me aparecio windows en el menu del grub
<GridCube> Osmodivs, tienes que montar el disco
<GridCube> directamente
<Damuru> pero no me permitia entrar
<Damuru> me daba error de mbr
<Osmodivs> mimecar, El equivalente en Linux, ¿Cual seria? se trata de emular un DVD
<Damuru> tonces me decia que insertara el cd del win7
<mimecar> puedes montar isos con el comando mount
<Damuru> y entre en donde dice reparar
<Osmodivs> GridCube, ¿Como se emula un DVD? Porque, si leiste lo que escribi, dije que no tengo el disco, solo los archivos
<Damuru> y ahi automaticamente lo hizo
<Damuru> y me pidio que reinicie
<mimecar> Osmodivs: con mount puedes montar una iso
<Damuru> y listo ya pude acceder el win 7!!!
<Damuru> :)
<Osmodivs> mimecar, No tengo el ISO, es un archivo .mdf
<mimecar> entonces te toca buscar en google como se montan esos archivos
<GridCube> iso es solo un formato de imagen de disco, .mdf es otro
<Osmodivs> O sea que aqui no saben
<cousteau> Osmodivs, puedes o bien convertir el disco a iso, con algo como iat, y montarlo
<cousteau> o bien usar un programa que ahora mismo no recuerdo
<cousteau> furiousisomount
<ken69> alguien a usado en lulowin en linux
<Osmodivs> cousteau, En el canal gringo me recomendaron ACETONE
<cousteau> o acetoneiso, ni idea
<XuMuK> mimecar, estos se montan con alcohol o daemon tools
<cousteau> mira, precisamente lo estaba viendo en repos
<XuMuK> lo que podria hacer es montarlo con una de esas y hacer una imagen ISO
<cousteau> también fuseiso
<XuMuK> y la ISO sí que se monta bien facil con mount
<Osmodivs> entonces la convertire a ISO por medio de acetoneISO
<cousteau> no, con acetoneiso lo puedes montar directamente
<cousteau> o con furiousmount
<Osmodivs> !google | mimecar
<kubot> mimecar: Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<cousteau> con iat o con mdf2iso lo puedes convertir a iso y montarlo como una iso
<cousteau> pero ya tienes que hacer 2 pasos
<Osmodivs> cousteau, Bueno, lo que sea con tal de no bajar nada de la red.
<mimecar> Osmodivs: entras en el canal preguntando como se monta un archivo de un juego de windows
<mimecar> no has dicho si has buscado algo
<mimecar> y esperas que te digan los programas directamente
<cousteau> Osmodivs, tendrías que bajar el programa (de repositorios)
<ken69> alguien conoce lulowin
<dzup> ahh eso me da una idea, podria montar una iso (hiren) ...con virtualbox o algo asi y cuando este ejecutandolo como maquina virtual ponerle cosas y salvarla directamente al iso (el hiren corre un minixp y linux distro bajo grub) ??
<dzup> ...o como seria?
<dzup> el hiren que tengo trae muchos antivirus desactualizados, aemas me gustaria instalarl algunas utilerias para wifi y cosas asi.
<dzup> alguna idea muchachos?
<dzup> el hiren me bootea directamente de mi usb.
<dzup> ...estaba pensado crear un archivo unos 50mb y luego ahi ya dentro borrarlo y meterle ese espacio en cosas, lo he hecho asi pero es fastidioso, mejor si podria montar y correr el iso directo
<dzup> ohh estoy en offtopic lol
<dzup> bueno prgunta alla jajajaja
<dzup> disculpen pnse que estaba en offtopic
<Juankof> hola a todos
<Juankof> alguien sabe por que el x11vnc me da pantalla en blanco cuando se loguea otro usuario??
<snake__> podria alguien apoyarme en la instalasion de delphi
<snake__> lo k pasa es k ami lap le instale ubuntu
<mimecar> snake__: esa versión de delphi es ara ubuntu?
<snake__> no e descargado nada aun
<cousteau> delphi? eso no es pascal para windows?
<mimecar> si es de windows tendrás que virtualizar windows
 * cousteau mira en repos
<mimecar> o buscar alternativas similares en linux
<cousteau> tienes pascal (normal, no delphi) en repos... debe de haber un par de compiladores
<GatoLoko> cousteau delphi es object pascal
<GatoLoko> y freepascal soporta object pascal y es compatible con partes de delphi
<cousteau> GatoLoko, "object pascal"?
<snake__> es que  lo nesesito para aser un programa con cajas de texto o algo similar
<cousteau> creí que pascal era ya de por sí orientado a objetos
<cousteau> es como decir "object java"
<GatoLoko> va a ser que no
<GatoLoko> xD
<cousteau> snake__, en linux podrías usar glade para la interfaz
<mimecar> snake__: ese programa lo tienes que entrar después o es para ti?
<GatoLoko> snake__ existe un ide llamado "lazarus" que usa freepascal como compilador y se parece bastante a delphi
<snake__> lo tengo k entregar en la escuela
<GatoLoko> si no recuerdo mal soporta completamente hasta delphi 3, y algunas partes de delphi 4 y 5
<mimecar> entonces lo mejor será que virtualices windows y lo instales
<cousteau> yo he encontrado "lazarus" y "fpc"... pero fpc (con fpc-ide) parece más bien para texto
<cousteau> así que prueba lazarus
<GatoLoko> el ide de fpc es similar al de turbopascal
<mimecar> cousteau: si tiene que entregarlo se arriesga a tener cosas incompatibles
<GatoLoko> puedes hacer aplicaciones graficas, pero es un poco mas trabajoso
<cousteau> claro, que si tienes que entregar el .exe...
<snake__> instalando wine y despues delphi funcionaria bien
<mimecar> snake__: no
<cousteau> también podrías indicar que lo has hecho en lazarus, y orientado a linux
<cousteau> o preguntarle al profe, "profe profe! lo puedo hacer en linux con lazarus?"
<snake__> es esmuy buena opcion cousteau
<GatoLoko> snake__ delphi 7 funciona bastante bien en wine, pero recuerda que las aplicaciones que hagas seran para windows, no se ejecutaran en ubuntu sin wine
<mimecar> snake__: si el profesor solo usa windows poco te servirá lo que hagas con lazarus
<mimecar> GatoLoko: seguro que en wine funcionan bien los compiladores?
<GatoLoko> mimecar delphi 7 si, perfectamente
<mimecar> siendo que llama a ejecutables externos me parece raro
<GatoLoko> mimecar http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2325
<GatoLoko> en cualquier caso no es la mejor opcion, porque el programa sera solo para windows, yo usaria lazarus, puede usarse en windows y en linux, asi puede programar en su ubuntu y luego lo compila para windows para entregarlo en clase
<mimecar> depende del profesor
<GatoLoko> si bueno, siempre avisandolo antes
<GatoLoko> y si insiste mucho en delphi se le puede decir que proporcione una licencia a cada alumno
<dzup> si le avizas que usas linux de seguro te reprueba
<mimecar> dzup: o no
<mimecar> GatoLoko: si le dice que se lo tiene que entregar en delphi, o lo hace o suspende
<mimecar> depende de cada caso
<snake__> pues al pareser creo k no va aver tanto problema con el profe por k tambien se esta adentrando en linux
<GatoLoko> mimecar si no tengo windows ni delphi, y me exige que lo haga en delphi, que me proporcione una licencia de windows y otra de delphi para poder hacerlo
<mimecar> GatoLoko: en un mundo ideal sería eso, en el mundo real no
<GatoLoko> eso o que se conforme con que le entregue el mismo resultado hecho con las herramientas que tengo a mi alcance
<GatoLoko> xD
<cousteau> GatoLoko, bueno, si lazarus es multiplataforma, entonces a lo mejor
<cousteau> dicen "escribe una vez, compila en cualquier lado"... si es así, debería ir en win
<GatoLoko> snake__ en cualquier caso, por preguntarle no pierdes nada
<cousteau> yo probaría
<cousteau> haces un prog en lin que use bastantes bibliotecas raras, lo intentas compilar en win, y a ver si va
<snake__> bueno otra pregunta al guntipo de messenger en el cual pueda utilizar la video llamada
<snake__> ok me soporte una videollamada
<cousteau> aMSN
<cousteau> y creo que también emesene
<snake__> pero e calado varias veses con aMsn
<snake__> y al pareser no puedo
<snake__> sedebe de aser alguntipo de configurasion o algo asi
<snake__> si es asi podrian ayudarme
<Glooskep> alguna manera de cambiar el punto de montaje de un 2do hd durante la instalacion de ubuntu?
<cousteau> supongo que en fstab
<Glooskep> solo me deja seleccionaar de una lista el punto de montaje
<GatoLoko> Glooskep tambien debe dejarte escribir tu propia ruta
<cousteau> argh! "GatoLoko" y "Glooskep" se parecen en el nombre y además salen del mismo color!
<XuMuK> a mi no) uno es azul claro y otro oscuro)
<GatoLoko> xD
<Glooskep> lol
<Glooskep> :D
<Glooskep> mmm que raro nunca pude escribir la ruta de montaje
<cousteau> Glooskep, te deja seleccionar, o escribirla tú mismo
<cousteau> creo recordar
<cousteau> si haces click en la flecha [v] te sale la lista de opciones, pero si haces click en el texto junto a la flecha te lo deja escribir
<XuMuK> cousteau, sí, yo tambien recuerdo que se puede... eliges / y pones lo que falta
<carnau> Pregunta: Estoy intentando hacer 'find ./ -type f -name *.mp3 -exec rm {} \;' pero en algún directorio me devuelve: 'find: paths must precede expression:' y no lo entiendo...
<XuMuK> -exec rm / {}
<XuMuK> prueba
<XuMuK> y creo que -type f sobra...
<carnau> esto me acabaría haciendo rm / miarchivo.mp3, y no quiero eso!
<cousteau> XuMuK, eso no borra /?
<carnau> más bien si!
<cousteau> carnau, find tiene una opción -delete, es más cómodo que -exec rm {} \;
<cousteau> o que -exec rm {} +
<carnau> vale, pues la busco a ver, gracias cousteau
<cousteau> carnau, ¿seguro que quieres borrar todos tus mp3 de esa carpeta?
<cousteau> en ese caso, pon '*.mp3' entre comillas simples
<cousteau> (eso borra todos los mp3 de la carpeta para siempre, eh?(
<carnau> cousteau, si, es que pase toda mi colección a ogg, y ya no los necesito
<carnau> ahora los tengo duplicados, sólo quiero borrar los antiguos
<XuMuK> cousteau, si, pero no soy yo el autor del commando)
<cousteau> carnau, bueno, yo los dejaría... al convertir a otro formato siempre hay pérdida de calidad
<XuMuK> y debería borrar solo los .mp3
<cousteau> XuMuK, y? eso es motivo para que cambies el comando para que borre /?
<cousteau> XuMuK, -exec rm / {} no borra sólo los mp3
<XuMuK> cousteau, yo solo he corregido el error del suyo
<cousteau> XuMuK, no, tu comando borraría /
<carnau> a cualquier cosa llamamos corregir
<cousteau> no había ningún error en ese comando salvo que faltaban comillas en *.mp3
<XuMuK> cousteau, uy, si, me he confundido / con \
<cousteau> pues muy mal!
<mimecar> meter un rm a un comando de búsqueda..
<m4v> es comando es find ./ -type f -name "*.mp3" -exec rm {} \;
<mimecar> tienes que saber muy bien lo que estas haciendo
<m4v> faltan las comillas
<XuMuK> mimecar, eso mismo he pensado yo...
<cousteau> de todas formas, find tiene la opción -delete
<cousteau> (creo que no en todos los sistemas... pero la versión de ubuntu la tiene)
<carnau> yo hago simulaciones con print eh, que luego no quiero sustos raros :-p
<file_not_found4>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<cousteau> para qué necesitas print?
<m4v> cousteau: para ver lo que va a eliminar antes
<cousteau> si find te muestra directamente los archivos
<m4v> ah cierto
<cousteau> -print0 es útil
<carnau> me refería a que primero printo para ver si voy a borrar lo que quiero, no que haga servir print
<cousteau> ah
<erAbuelo> buenas
<cousteau> Tarrasquero, ¿cómo era ese comando de lspci con awk?
<Tarrasquero> [Introduce el comando y pagalo en pastebin] lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/Wireless/{print $1}'` | grep driver
<Tarrasquero> ese tiene el filtro driver pero puedes quetarselo
<Tarrasquero> cousteau: pero funciona si solo existe una targeta avilitada
<cousteau> Tarrasquero, k, thx :D
<JRamirez696> Buenas..
<JRamirez696> PREGUNTA: por que mi script no tiene permisos para ejecutar un comando "mv"?
<JRamirez696> join #debian-es
<elgallero> porque quizas el archivo que quiere "mv" no sea suyo
<JRamirez696> elgallero, como revizo esto ?
<braiam> JRamirez696: ls -l "archivos"
<elgallero> JRamirez696: ls -al archivo-que-quiere-mv   y fijate si: whoami    dice que es el musmo usuario.
<JRamirez696> elgallero, es posible hacer un mv recursivamente?
<JRamirez696> algo asi como un cp -R? o algo asi?¿
<elgallero> JRamirez696: si, for i in *; do mv $i /path/al/nuevo/$i; done
<fosco_> JRamirez696: si mueves una carpeta se lleva todo lo que tenga dentro
<cousteau> elgallero, diferencia entre eso y `mv .`?
<cousteau> JRamirez696, no existe "mv recursivo"; las carpetas se mueven sin más
<cousteau> incluso si es a otra unidad (creo)
<braiam> cousteau: depende si termina en / o en /*
<cousteau> braiam, ah, bue... ehm... beh, sí
<cousteau> además faltarían los .*
<JRamirez696> voy a ensayar.
<braiam> JRamirez696: man mv
<cousteau> pero vamos, lo de permisos de mv será porque no eres dueño del archivo/destino, o que no tienes permisos
<JRamirez696> gracias
<JRamirez696> ya
<elgallero> cousteau: no soy experto, pero si dices `mv .`  yo mejor digo $(mv .)
<cousteau> por qué?
<cousteau> ah, vale... el `...` era solo para delimitar el código ¬¬
<elgallero> pues  ninguno hace sentido o si? mv requiere 2 argumentos ?
<braiam> origen(es) destino ?
<cousteau> era un ejemplo
<elgallero> oh
<elgallero> como digo no soy experto, yo felizmente en win 7 :)
<bbr> hola, para tener disponible aptitude, como lo instalo?
<m4v> bbr: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<bbr> m4v: ok senkuis
<bbr> m4v: : orden no encontrada
<m4v> que ejecutaste? el comando está bien
<bbr> ya,pero no va,,, ya lo encontre en synaptic
<bbr> parece que no tengo apt-get
<braiam> bbr: QUE NO TIENES APT-GET?!?!
<braiam> bbr: teclea solamente «apt-get»
<Crashbit> bbr: prueba a meterlo en minúsculas
<bbr> siempre he tenido lios con los paquetes, debian los paquetes son .deb no? y la ordenes apt-get?
<m4v> bbr: que estas usando? Ubuntu?
<bbr> m4v: si
<bbr> u-10.1
<m4v> bbr: Ubuntu tiene apt-get instalado por defecto
<bbr> ya pero no me ha instalado aptitude....
<braiam> bbr: trataste lo que te dije?
<m4v> Ubuntu no instala aptitude por defecto
<braiam> a partir de la 10.10
<Crashbit> bbr: apt-get install aptitude
<Crashbit> bbr: y ya tendrás aptitude
<m4v> Crashbit: leé un poco más arriba ;)
<bbr> Crashbit: ya lo instale desde synaptic
<Crashbit> ah, no me dí cuenta
<m4v> bbr: lo raro es que no tengas apt-get, que hiciste? "ls /usr/bin/apt-get" lo muestra?
<bbr> el tema es que quiero cambiar el idioma a Amarok, y con aptitude tenia un paquete, pero ya no esta disponible....
<m4v> apt-get y aptitude hacen lo mismo.
<bbr> alguna idea de como cambiar el idioma a Amarok?
<m4v> que hiciste con apt-get?
<mimecar> bbr: ¿has instalado las traducciones de kde?
<bbr> naaa no hice naaa pero ya lo tengo disponible , lo instale desde synaptic.
<bbr> mimecar: parece que no.... como la instalo....
<mimecar> si usas kde, abre kpackagekit
<braiam> bbr: con el language-pack-kde-es es todo lo que necesitas
<mimecar> y busca l10n-Spanish
<bbr> uso gnome...
<mimecar> hazlo con el centro deo software de ubuntu
<braiam> mimecar: l10n-Spanish <<--- S ??? los paquetes no erán todos en minuscula?
<mimecar> si no te sale con masyusculas pon minusculas
<bbr> vale, lo tengo el lenguaje...
<braiam> mimecar: no existe ese paquete :/
<mimecar> l10nspanish
<mimecar> después de instalar la traducción tendrás que cambiarlo con el centro de control de kde
<braiam> language-pack-es, texlive-lang-spanish, language-support-es, wspanish pero no l10nspanish mimecar
<mimecar> http://packages.ubuntu.com/es/lucid/kde-l10n-ca-valencia
<mimecar> versión de catalan
<mimecar> el nombre es el mismo para español
<mimecar> kde-l10n-es
<braiam> bbr: o habre amarock y busca en el menu de ayuda Change Language
<braiam> "es" sí, "spanish" no
<mimecar> en ubuntu lo tienen como 'es' y en otras distribuciones como 'spanish'
<braiam> O.o
<t4k3sh1> Chicos, para cambiar los bordes de ventana en gnome, debo buscar temas para metacity no?
<fosco_> t4k3sh1: si
<t4k3sh1> gracias
<mimecar> t4k3sh1: usas gnome 2.32 verdad?
<t4k3sh1> si mimecar
<t4k3sh1> 2.32.1
<mimecar> ok
<Squadev> alguen sabe como arreglar el Upstart
<Squadev> ?
<moni> hola Tarasquero como te va
<mimecar> !ask Squadev
<kubot> Squadev: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Squadev> este es mi error
<Squadev> http://pastebin.com/pCZGpnAk
<hkm> gente una ayuda urgente pls
<hkm> borre algo de una usb muy importante
<hkm> la formatee, como puedo recuperarlo
<hkm> eran solo ducumentos
<EagleScreen> hkm: un momento
<m4v> hkm: que tipo de partición?
<hkm> eledesmar, oki
<hkm> m4v, era fat32, a la misma k la formatee
<EagleScreen> !datarecovery
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'datarecovery'.
<EagleScreen> hkm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<hkm> solo ducumentos muy importantes
<m4v> no nos interesa si eran importantes, si lo eran entonces tendrías que haber hecho un backup.
<m4v> honestamente no se si se pueden recuperar
<EagleScreen> si que se pueden
<EagleScreen> hkm: procura no usar ese disco hasta que los recuperes, mientras mas lo uses mas posibilidades hay de que se pierdan para siempre
<m4v> fsck.vfat tiene para recuperar archivos borrados, pero formatear no es lo mismo que borrar un archivo.
<EagleScreen> y dinos, cómo los borraste?
<hkm> formatee el pendrive
<hkm> por las prisas..
<EagleScreen> ah
<m4v> EagleScreen: formateando
<EagleScreen> esta en fat32?
<hkm> era para instalarle ubuntu a una
<hkm> sip
<EagleScreen> aunque la hayas formateado, los archivos se podrían recuperar
<jelid> podrían
<jelid> aunque solo intentando se quitaran la duda
<EagleScreen> hay programas que escanean el disoc en busca de particiones antiguas, y tratan de reconstruir sus archivos, esto es posible porque en el disco cuando se borran los datos, en realidad soo se marcan como borrados, pero no desaparecen hasta que se graba otro archivo encima
<hkm> claro
<hkm> eso lo se
<hkm> por eso aun no lo toco
<hkm> :p
<hkm> se que estan ahi
<EagleScreen> por eso cuanto menos uses ese disco, menos probailidades de que se machaquen tus viejos archivos
<m4v> EagleScreen: el detalle aquí es que no borró archivos, formateó. Lo que va a tener que usar es algo que lea bloques
<m4v> los programar que pasaste en el wiki pueden servir.
<EagleScreen> cierto m4v, pero ese tipo de programas existen, solo que no sé cuál se podría usar para Ubuntu
<hkm> y con photorec?
<EagleScreen> ya bueno pero es que no los he usaod mucho, no recuerdo bien lo que hacian
<hkm> de testdisk
<m4v> hkm: has una imagen del pendrive y trabajá con esa imagen. Así no arriesgas perder más datos
<EagleScreen> yo en Windows, para tu problema usaba recovery4ll o algo así, pero en la era del Windows 98 y ME
<hkm> xd
<EagleScreen> pero era bastante bueno
<hkm> como es que se listaban los medios usb ?
<hkm> que no sea lsusb
<jorge_> buenas
<EagleScreen> fdisk -l , o df -h
<jorge_> me podeis ayudar para configurar una segunda pantalla ?
<EagleScreen> jorge_: cual es tu tarjeta gráfica?
<jorge_> una ati hd 3450
<EagleScreen> y usas el driver privativo?
<jorge_> si
<jorge_> he conseguido tener la segunda pantalla como escritorio remoto, pero al maximizar las ventanas en la segunda no me lo hace correctamente
<jorge_> ni me deja trasladar ventanas..
<EagleScreen> entonces debe hacerse con la utilidad proporcionada por e fabricante, la cual, debería ser lanzada desde Preferencias -> Monitores
<hkm> m4v, como hago la imagen? hice  cat /dev/sdd1 > pendrive
<hkm> m4v, me falta algo?
<m4v> hkm: dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=archivo
<Tarrasquero> hkm: que quieres hacer
<Tarrasquero> .iso
<jorge_> EagleScreen: desde ahi me deja cambiar resoluciones pero no arreglar el fallo de las ventanas..
<EagleScreen> tal vez hay que hacerlo con /dev/sdd ??
<hkm> Tarrasquero, eyey, una imagen de un pendrive, par aintentar recuperar datos
<EagleScreen> jorge_: quieres el escritorio extendido a los dos monitores?
<Tarrasquero> yo lo haria como dijo m4v
<Tarrasquero> pero con resultado .iso
<jorge_> exacto, puse remoto sin querer
<m4v> EagleScreen: me parece que no, a no ser que quieras el MBR
<EagleScreen> vale vale
<hkm> m4v, y como lo trabajo despues? lo monto como loop? o algo asi?
<Tarrasquero> mount /imagen.iso -o loop /destino
<m4v> no lo necesitas montar
<Tarrasquero> exacto...
<m4v> le das la ruta de la imagen a las herramientas de recuperación
<Tarrasquero> abrelo con squeeze u otro descompresor
<Tarrasquero> hay me perdí
<hkm> :p
<jorge_> EagleScreen: sabes como lo puedo arreglar?
<EagleScreen> jorge_: la verdad que no
<jorge_> okei gracias de todas manerasa
<jorge_> y sobre instalar una impresora?
<Tarrasquero> !cups
<kubot> En Ubuntu las impresiones se realizan a través del CUPS. Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/CUPS - http://linuxprinting.org (drivers) | Configuración en http://localhost:631
<Tarrasquero> http://localhost:631 ← aqui se añaden y mas
<jorge_> gracias ahora le hecho un vistazo
<hkm> pff
<hkm> el photorec
<hkm> no me toma el loop que monte
<Tarrasquero> mount /imagen.iso -o loop /destino
<hkm> si se hacer el loop
<hkm> el problema es que el photorec
<hkm> no lo detecta
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<Tarrasquero> el problema del photorec es que los archivos no figuran en la tfm
<Tarrasquero> y por lo tanto los puede recuperar
<Tarrasquero> y por lo tanto 'no' los puede recuperar
<hkm> sabes usar el photorec?
<hkm> lo has usado para recuperar algo?
<Tarrasquero> hkm: el photorec basa su busqueda en la tabla maestra
<hkm> Tarrasquero, la cosa es que formatee el pendrive, y quiero recuperar loq ue tenia
<Tarrasquero> y en tu disco duro no figuran los archivos alli
<hkm> Tarrasquero, no he escrito nada en el
<hkm> Tarrasquero, crees que el photorec me ayude?
<Tarrasquero> en tu caso no
<Tarrasquero> deverias usarlo en el propio pend
<hkm> por eso
<Tarrasquero> pero dudo que te sirba
<hkm> con el propio pendrive
<Tarrasquero> en él
<hkm> si en el
<Tarrasquero> exacto
<hkm> pero sabes los pasos?
<Tarrasquero> hmmm, no recuerdo bien
<hkm> me arriezgo.. si no pues se jodio la señora,,, pa k usa windows de mierda xD
<hkm> lo que no se es aqui, que tipo de particion es fat 32?
<hkm> intel/ pc partition    -  mac - sun  xbox  EFI GPT
<hkm> intel no?
<Tarrasquero> diras file system...
<hkm> no se, es esa?
<Tarrasquero> los pend normalmente usan vfat o sea fat32
<hkm> si pero dentro de esas opciones, vendria siendo la primera no? intel
<Tarrasquero> no se a que te refieres
<Tarrasquero> !google wiki fat32
<kubot> Tarrasquero: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Tarrasquero> :P
<Tarrasquero> !google wiki-fat32
<Tarrasquero> !google fat32
<jorge_> como accedo a este fichero? /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<hkm> pfff
<jorge_> para editarlo
<hkm> los recupere--
<jorge_> ?
<hkm> m4v, lo recupere todo
<KuLunGeLe> hkm: como lo hiciste?
<hkm> KuLunGeLe, con el photorec
<KuLunGeLe> en la iso?
<hkm> lo unico que los documentos estan sin nombre.. pero eso da igual
<hkm> no en el pendrive directo
<KuLunGeLe> ammm ya te dije
<jorge_> ?
<hkm> gracias por la ayuda prestada gente
<hkm> cya
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-08
<dannyLopez> 0 paquetes actualizados, 0 nuevos instalados, 0 para eliminar y 1 sin actualizar. me dice eso pero no se cual paquete actualiuzar
<EagleScreen> a ver dannyLopez haz "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" si quieres actualizarlo
<dannyLopez> ok
<dannyLopez> por que no puedo ver la tipografia hindi?
<chilicuil> dannyLopez: sudo update-manager-text para ver lo que contiene cada actualizacion, desconozco si haya otra forma
<warlot> hola compañeros soy nuevo en ubuntu  y me gustaria saber como hago para cambiar la resolucion de pantalla a 1024
<warlot_> hola me gustaria saber si alguien sabe algun comando para cambiar la resolucion de ubuntu 9.10
<XuMuK> resolucion de X o de tty?
<popkill> XuMuK: supongo se refiere a las X
<XuMuK> en xorg.conf
<popkill> warlot_: tenes una tarjeta nvidia?
<warlot_> mi tarjeta es asrock
<warlot_> mi board asrock tiene tarjeta de video integrada
<colo> mi vlc no reproduce desde la url, alguien me podria ayudar?
<colo> mi vlc no reproduce desde la url, alguien me podria ayudar?
<braiam> colo: le haz echado un ojo al log?
<Arlette-away> iré a cenar, ya vuelvo.
<colo> braiam, adonde encuentro el log?
<braiam> colo: no viene activado por defecto, así que en la terminal haz de poner «vlc --file-logging <whatever>»
<colo> ok
<jimbodoors> buenas noches, ayer instale ubuntu 11.04 pero el mouse no funciona correctamente, cuando hago click izq(se supone que abre las cosas) me sale una manito como si quiero mover la ventana
<jimbodoors> ya probe configurando el xorg.conf y nada
<jimbodoors> a alguien le ha pasado lo mismo?
<Glooskep> necesito
<Glooskep> alguien sabe por que durante la instalacion de ubuntu(11.04) no puedo cambiar el punto de montaje de 1 segundo hd?
<[The> tengo un problema con la camara en ubntu 11.04
<[The> no me funciona
<[The> la camara de mi lapto
<xangua> la probaste con cheese¿
<xangua> !webcam
<kubot> Cámaras soportadas por Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<[The> kubot no veo mi marca en el listado (apple)
<Glooskep> alguien sabe por que durante la instalacion de ubuntu(11.04) no puedo cambiar el punto de montaje de 1 segundo hd?
<[The> instale cheese en ubuntu 11.04 se activa la camra pero en cheese sale la pantalla negra
<[The> no se ve lo que esta viendo la camara
<[The> :(
<Arlette> Volví :D
<[The> que estará sucediendo..??
<[The> Problema..! instale cheese en ubuntu 11.04 se activa la camra pero en cheese sale la pantalla negra, que estará sucediendo..?? Ayuda...!
<[The> que estará sucediendo..??
<[The> Problema..! instale cheese en ubuntu 11.04 se activa la camra pero en cheese sale la pantalla negra, que estará sucediendo..?? Ayuda...!
 * Arlette is away: Me fui a dormir
<Abdabanesha> buenas a tod@s
<Abdabanesha> espero equivocarme pero.... es posible qe ya no exista la direccion del buscador googe.co/linux?
<Abdabanesha> .com o .es claro esta
<Abdabanesha> lo comento porque desde hace unos dias me aparece un google.com/webhp
<toplop> hola
<toplop> tengo un problema con mi webcam!
<toplop> y es que ni por Vlc ni por cheese me deja ver la webcam
<toplop> y me sale el error que son los codex
<tirado> :P estoy por instalar  ubuntu en mi usb para poder utiliizarlo en cualquier pc
<tirado> un pregunta; la pc trae instalado xp :(, pero como es de uso para mi hermano,  tengo una duda,
<tirado> al instalarlo no daña el grub de xp ,
<tirado> :-/ al instalar el SO ubuntu
<toplop> Te dejaria la decicion de entrar por ubuntu o por xp si lo instalas
<tirado> :-$
<tirado> ups
<toplop> tirado reinicialo y miras :)
<tirado> no habra forma de q no quede registrado el grub de ubuntu
<tirado> has de cuanta q lo que yo quiero realizar
<tirado> es instalar ubuntu en una memoria portable,
<tirado> para asi utilizarlo en cualquier computadora;
<tirado> no se si me explico
<Abdabanesha> alguien podria ponerme al tanto con el buscador google.com/linux? es posible que ya no exista???
<tirado> http://www.google.com/ubuntu
<tirado> :S
<tirado> es verdad abdabanesha
<Abdabanesha> Oo
<Abdabanesha> nooooooooo
<Abdabanesha> y se sabe porque?
<Abdabanesha> no habra comprado microsoft a google
<Abdabanesha> ajjjajaja
<tirado> :-/ amm sabe
<toplop> GStreamer prueben http://www.google.com/linux
<toplop> rayos alguien sabe actualizar el Kernel?
<Abdabanesha> segu lo que me dice chromium desde mexico es http://www.google.com/webhp
<toplop> haahhaha
<toplop> !error
<kubot> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<toplop> maldito gtk
<joseefrainpb> hola a todos, disculpen estoy tratando de instalar gtkpod 2.0 en ubuntu y mientras compilo me da el siguiente error "Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<joseefrainpb> installed software in a non-standard prefix."
<joseefrainpb> me podrian guiar que es eso?
<toplop> !gtkpod
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'gtkpod'.
<toplop> joseefrainpb lo buscaste en software center?
<joseefrainpb> si pero el de el SC es la versión 1.0 y con mi ipod aun tiene unos bug
<toplop> joseefrainpb y probaste con banshed?
<toplop> o banshee
<joseefrainpb> toplop: no sincroniza las fotos el banshee, el banshed es un error de escritura o es otro programa?
<toplop> joseefrainpb pues... es que no tengo iPod y los pocos que he conectado siempre los detecta banshee o ryhtmbox
<toplop> lo que he podio hacer es que lo lea como una usb
<toplop> :)
<joseefrainpb> toplop: para musica, postcast y videos lo logra transferir pero para fotos no
<joseefrainpb> porque ninguno utiliza las biblioteca de imagenes, es lo unico que me hace volver al otro OS
<toplop> joseefrainpb mmm... es que me queda complicado... y si lo haces que lo detecte con shotwell
<toplop> ahaha desto el cambio que hizo cannonical con los controladores de nvidia
<toplop> quien era el que me habla
<capitancar> buenas mi pregunta es queprograma le puedo bajar a mi linux para bajar los megapixeles a las fotos que estan  muy pesadas para internet
<capitancar> buenas mi pregunta es queprograma le puedo bajar a mi linux para bajar los megapixeles a las fotos que estan  muy pesadas para internet
<dzup> capitancar: gimp
<capitancar> si pero que occion esactamente tu sabes
<dzup> en los menus resize
<renaissanceee> Hi....is renaissance for openoffice ready to use????
<dzup> renaissanceee: this spanish support channer /join #ubuntu if you wish support in english
<unknow_> Saludos.
<unknow_> alguien por acá?
<unknow_> deseo saber si existe una forma de emular algún sistema oprativo desde ubuntu?
<unknow_> deseo saber si existe una forma de emular algún sistema operativo desde ubuntu?
<phakt> Hola buenos dias
<phakt> Tenía una preguntilla
<phakt> Como puedo ver videos de Quicktime
<Tarrasquero> nas
<phakt> Como los que están en la página de apple
<Tarrasquero> phakt: enlazalos aqui para ver
<phakt> un momento
<phakt> http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/11piubpwiqubf06/event/
<phakt> Soy incapz de verlos
<phakt> y ya instalé todo los codecs
<Tarrasquero> Streaming video requires Safari 4 or 5 on Mac OS X Snow Leopard, Safari on iOS 3 or later, or QuickTime 7 on Windows.
<phakt> Pues que bien
<phakt> en Ubuntu no se pueden ver
<phakt> ?
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<phakt> hola
<Tarrasquero> parece que no se podrá
<noseasasi> ;-)
<phakt> Pues nada
<Tarrasquero> a menos que virtualices
<phakt> nada
<phakt> que le s den a los de la manzana podrida
<phakt> Saludos y gracias por la información
<noseasasi>  phakt: perdón pero como llegué tarde... Instalación ubuntu en mac?
<phakt> no
<phakt> era para ver los videos streaming de la pagina de apple
<noseasasi> fale.
<phakt> por lo visto en linux no se ven
<flipflop> Hola a todos
<noseasasi> hola.
<flipflop> estoy buscando un efecto en el mouse al hacer click
<flipflop> algo como un círculo podría ser, la idea es utilizarlo para hacer video tutoriales
<flipflop> como aparece en los videos de gmsh
<flipflop> http://geuz.org/gmsh/screencasts
<flipflop> que están hechos en mac  :'(
<flipflop> hay alguien?
<noseasasi> flipflop: por supuesto  :-)
<flipflop> noseasasi, en realidad no eres un bot? 2+7= ?
<noseasasi> flipflop: por supuesto  :-)
<noseasasi> je je je
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
 * xoan buenas
<moneedhelp> HOLA todos y todas
<NeX4> Hola ? xD
<moneedhelp> quien me puede ayudar con my display VIA 800x600 que quiero poner en 1024x768 ?
<moneedhelp> nadie para ayudarme ?
<moneedhelp> AYUDA
<moneedhelp> por favor
<moni> hola necesito recordad el comando para entrar con el grub e esque no lo recuerdo bien era algo asi  modeset = 0
<moni> no estoy seguro
<fosco_> moni no entiendo a que te refieres con "entrar con el grub"
<fosco_> si lo que quieres es desactivar el modeset la opcion es nomodeset
<fosco_> seguro que google puede aclarar tus dudas
<moni> ya lo  e resuelto es que después de actualizar me salia pantalla negra entre con modeset=1 gracias fosco_
<moni> ahora solo tengo que cargar la gráfica para que cuando vuelba a entrar arranque vien
 * Arlette is back (gone 07:45:42)
<Arlette> Buenos días para todos :D
<moni> fosco_ de donde eres
<moni> si se puede
<borreguito> hola a todos... alguien ha instalado el ecualizador  "pulse audio equalizer" en ubuntu 11???
<braiam> !alguien borreguito
<kubot> borreguito: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<ggkghjkgdro__> ¿Se puede instalar ota distribución GNU/Linux en los ultraportatiles de la Junta de Andalucía? Es decir, creando una partición y mantener Guadalinex EDU en una y, por ejemplo, Ubuntu en otra.
<ggkghjkgdro__> ¿Se puede instalar ota distribución GNU/Linux en los ultraportatiles de la Junta de Andalucía? Es decir, creando una partición y mantener Guadalinex EDU en una y, por ejemplo, Ubuntu en otra.
<aguitel>  ggkghjkgdro__ seguro
<ggkghjkgdro__> que?
<ggkghjkgdro__> seguro que?
<ggkghjkgdro__> contestadmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<miniminiyo> seguro q se deberia de poder
<Arlette> ggkghjkgdro__: Relax! Si no te responde es porque anda buscando la información o no la sabe.
<ggkghjkgdro__> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<ggkghjkgdro__> ¿El live-cd de ubuntu incluye gparted verdad?
<Arlette> Si ggkghjkgdro__
<ggkghjkgdro__> y te da opción de hacer una partición antes de empezar a instalar?
<ggkghjkgdro__> y te da opción de hacer una partición antes de empezar a instalar?
<miniminiyo> e tio
<miniminiyo> por q te aceleras tanto XD
<miniminiyo> tranki
<miniminiyo> sep
<miniminiyo> si entras en modo live cd
<ggkghjkgdro__> miniminiyo | !flood
<miniminiyo> lo unicoq  tienes q acer es rediemnsionar el disco e instalar el ubuntu en una aprticion o varias segun kieras
<ggkghjkgdro__> ¿puedes escribirme como una persona? gracias
<miniminiyo> okey
<miniminiyo> te escribo como quieras, pero a buen entendedor
<miniminiyo> ademas no es q seas el mas adecuado para decir eso xD
<miniminiyo> bueno pues eso si entras en live cd a modo de prueba
<ggkghjkgdro__> tengo debian instalado en el disco dure
<ggkghjkgdro__> duro*
<miniminiyo> tendras gparted y podras redimensionar las particiones que desees
<miniminiyo> y hacer lo que desees con ellas siempre con cuidado claro esta
<ggkghjkgdro__> ¿hay que hacer partición antes de instalar ubuntu?
<ggkghjkgdro__> para mantener debian
<miniminiyo> creo que con que solo redimensionese y luego
<miniminiyo> en la instalacion en la parte de instalacion escojas usar espacio libre
<miniminiyo> deberia de instalarse en el espacio libre que ay sin tocar nada del debian
<Alhgjsdf__> hijos de puta, sobre todo miniminiyo
<miniminiyo> ¿?
<miniminiyo> que gente
<miniminiyo> <ggkghjkgdro_ debes de tener cuidado con no mover mucho lso discos
<miniminiyo> por q puedes gererar fallos y cargarte el sistema
<m4v> miniminiyo: no está más, entró a molestar. Seguro que ni soporte necesitaba.
<miniminiyo> m4v: gracias por la aclaracion
<ken69> tengo un pequeño erro de window xp en virtualbox
<ken69> en ubuntu claro
<m4v> ken69: que tengas windows corriendo en virtualbox en una máquina con Ubuntu no lo hace relevante a Ubuntu. Pregunta en #vbox
<granjero> buenas!
<granjero> feliz dia del IpV6
<braiam> nah... no usas ipv6 granjero
<granjero> yo no
<granjero> pero hoy dicen que se está probando en varios lugares
<Brai805> hola
<miniminiyo> hi
<Brai805> estoy con ubuntu
<Brai805> aqui me ayudan?
<granjero> Brai805, si
<granjero> cual es tu duda
<Brai805> un momento
<Brai805> que me da un error
<Brai805> espera a ver si puedo solucionarlo
<Brai805> a er
<Brai805> recien me daba un error porque el antivirus me cancelaba un archivo
<Brai805> estoy en el proceso de grabar la ISO en el USB
<Brai805> ahora parece que funciona :D
<Brai805> no ha dado error
<Brai805> :D
<Brai805> parece q va bien :D
<Brai805> me lees granjero?
<granjero> si Brai805
<Brai805> jaja gracias :D va avanzando creo :P
<Brai805> espero estar haciendo bien las cosas jaja
<Brai805> uu
<Brai805> tengo una duda
<Brai805> ya cree el usb, le grabe la iso que habia descargado todo como instrucciones dicen
<Brai805> ahora tengo que abrir el WUBI?
<granjero> que instrucciones seguiste?
<Brai805> o iniciar bootear desde el arranque?
<Brai805> las de la pagina de ubuuntu
<granjero> si tu maquina permite bootear desde usb bootea
<granjero> con el usb
<Brai805> si
<Brai805> permite
<Brai805> :D
<Brai805> buenisimo
<granjero> entonces eso
<Brai805> entonces voy a botear
<Brai805> espero que todo funcione bien
<Brai805> sino vuelvo aqui
<granjero> suerte
<Brai805> jaja gracias
<Brai805> gracias :D
<Brai805> como guardo este canal
<Brai805> por las dudas que tenga que volver?
<milardovich> Buenos días
<milardovich> Acabo de cambiar los DNS de un dominio que tengo registrado en Yahoo desde esta pc, y puedo ver los cambios desde cualquier otra pc salvo de esta ¿alguna idea?
<braiam> milardovich: dig @ip_dns dirrección
<Brai805> hola
<Brai805> volvi :(
<Brai805> no ha funcionado
<braiam> Brai805: puedes usar el live usb para conectarte
<Brai805> que es eso?
<Brai805> ya no entiendo nada :S
<Brai805> tengo un ISO que descargue
<Brai805> que hago con el?
<milardovich> braiam: sigue marcando el DNS "viejo"
<braiam> quemarlo o meterlo en la usb como indica en la pagina de descarga
<Brai805> si, eso hice tal cual indica
<Brai805> reinicie la pc
<Brai805> bootie desde el usb
<Brai805> me aparecio el menu de live cd
<Brai805> pongo enter
<Brai805> aparece unas letras varias filas
<Brai805> y luego todo negro
<Brai805> y no mas
<Brai805> ahi queda
<braiam> milardovich: tendrás que consultar con Y!
<milardovich> braiam: es que no es un problema de Yahoo, sino que de Ubuntu
<milardovich> porque me ha pasado con otros proveedores
<milardovich> ej: bluehost, dattatec, etc...
<braiam> Brai805: como descargaste el iso? por torrentes o descarga directa?
<miniminiyo> Brai805 estas seguro que te has bajado la version correcta de la iso que quieres usar?
<Brai805> descargue la version I386
<miniminiyo> igual tu ordenador es un amd64 o un x86 y te as descargado la contraria
<miniminiyo> mmm
<miniminiyo> pues esa tira asta en 64bit q lo se yo xD
<Brai805> me descargue la correcta
<Brai805> x86 tengo un procesador AMD sempron 140
<braiam> milardovich: dime el dns y la dirección ip
<milardovich> ns3.hostmar.com / 200.58.112.193
<milardovich> y ns4.hostmar.com / 200.58.112.101
<braiam> milardovich: a mí me resuelve correctamente, estás usando un cache dns? prueba «dig @208.67.222.222 ns4.hostmar.com»
<Brai805> :(
<milardovich> braiam: no, que yo sepa no uso "cache dns", y cuando hago dig @208.67.222.222 ns4.hostmar.com me lo escupe correctamente :-P
<milardovich> pero cuando hago ping coolshowcase.com sigue tirándome la ip de bluehost
<braiam> milardovich: cual dns usas?
<braiam> PING coolshowcase.com (200.58.111.44)
<braiam> milardovich: algunas veces las cache dns necesitan refrescarse en los servidores, y esto puede tardar una hora
<milardovich> braiam: aha... bien... voy a esperar entonces, porque cambié los dns hace 10min aprox.
<milardovich> por otro lado, uso browsershots.org y en todas las imágenes sale el sitio xD
<braiam> milardovich: que dns usas?
<milardovich> braiam: cómo?
<milardovich> vos decís, que DNS me salen?
<braiam> milardovich: no, que servidores DNS usas para resolver las direcciones cuando navegas en internet?
<braiam> Google, OpenDNS, el de tu ISP, etc?
<milardovich> el de mi ISP
<milardovich> no sé cuál será...
<jgratero> Alguien familiarizado con LXDE?
<braiam> !alguien jgratero
<kubot> jgratero: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<jgratero> estoy tratando de forzar el autostart en Dropbox
<jgratero> en Lubuntu
<jgratero> Segun la wiki
<jgratero> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXSession#autostart
<jgratero> lo que hay que hacer es colocar un autostart file en
<jgratero> la carpeta /.config/lxsession/lubuntu/autostart
<jgratero> pero nada
<luckatoni> Alguien sabe de akgun software para poder cambiar la resolucion de un .mp4 si afectar a la calidad?xd
<mimecar> luckatoni: siempre te afecta
<mimecar> si reduces no lo notarás, pero si aumentas si
<luckatoni> mimecar, pues es para reducir
<luckatoni> sabes de algun software para esas funciones?gracias
<mimecar> mplayer lo hace
<mimecar> kino... cualquier programa de edición de video
<luckatoni> ok, lo veré entonces, muchas gracias como siempre mimecar
<mimecar> siempre tendrás perdida de información
<nasser> hola, como instalo adobe shockwave?
<mimecar> adobe shockware o adobe flash?
<nasser> mimecar: shockwave
<mimecar> me parece que ese software está descatalogado
<nasser> :S
<nasser> y active x?
<mimecar> si tienes el plugin de flash debería funcionarte
<mimecar> active x es una tecnología para el explorer
<nasser> es que intento acceder a una pagina web y no se me carga :S
<nasser> es una intranet
<mimecar> si usa active x con navegadores de linux no te funcionará
<nasser> si, lo uso... entonces que debo hacer?
<mimecar> intentar usar explorer con wine
<mimecar> o virtualizar windows
<nasser> alternativas a spotify? la más recomendable??
<sisa_> hola, alguien sabe como montar dico duro NTF D:\ al iniciar ubuntu....sin tener que bucar y pinchar para cargar. En esa UNIDAD tengo archivos que hacen referencia programas...
<cousteau> nasser, myspace?
<cousteau> jamendo?
<cousteau> sisa_, con el fstab
<nasser> no...
<sisa_> cousteau: tengo que editar ese archivo...
<nasser> cousteau: cuando clico el boton de mensajeria, el contador de mails no funciona correctamente... me dice que tengo 0 mensajes cuando tengo 20!
<nasser> :s
<cousteau> !fstab
<kubot> El archivo /etc/fstab indica al sistema como deben usarse las particiones del disco.
<cousteau> nasser, eso tiene algo que ver con lo de spotify?
<sisa_> kubot: no se puede hacer desde gconf-editor?
<kubot> sisa_: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<nasser> cousteau: no...
<sisa_>  vale...
<cousteau> sisa_, se puede hacer al instalar, o una vez instalado editando el fstab
<sisa_> ok
<cousteau> línea de ejemplo para el /etc/fstab:   /dev/sda1  /media/Windows  ntfs  defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  0
<nasser> hola, alguien sabe como comentar publicacions del facebook con gwibber?
<xangua> pss......las respondes en gwibber...
<xangua> algo lento el gwibber
<xangua> mmm se fue S:
<jelid> jajaja, pues si... de hecho luego escucho comentarios 'quien usa gwibber?' Como que no gusta mucho
<cossier> jelid, yo uso gwibber !!
<xangua> pss a veces es bueno, a veces malo
<xangua> ultimamente se ha puesto demsiado lento para mi gusto, pero sigue siendo el cliente con más funciones
<jelid> eso si, como que funciona con todo... pero yo que solo uso identi.ca en mi Ubuntu; pues uso el Hotot
<nasser> hola
<miniminiyo> hi
<jelid> hola
<nasser> hay algún usuario de gwibber?
<jelid> ahi se ven, saludos!
<nasser> cómo puedo comentar las publicaciones facebook de mis amigos mediante gwibber?
<xangua> pss,  le das a responder las publicaciones de tus amigos
<george2002> nasser: hay te sale comentarios en la parte final de cada publicacion de tus contactos
<george2002> en "comentarios" das clik
<nasser> no me aparece nada de "comentarios"... tan solo los comentarios que otros amigos han hecho pero no hay nada para comentar
<nasser> hay un boton que es responder, es ese?
<george2002> O_o
<nasser> george, si tu usas gwibber me seria de gran ayuda que me enviases un imagebin! ^^
<nasser> ya esta, solucionado! si, es el boton responder
<george2002> the end X_x
<Souchiro> alguien sabe como ocultar la ip uzando el privoxy o algo similar?
<Crashbit> Souchiro: mira la red tor
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> el rpoblema es que uso maverick, por eso no lo puedo isntalar
<Crashbit> Souchiro: no está en maverick ?
<Souchiro> nop
<Crashbit> Souchiro: si no está, mira las dependencias que tenga, las instalas y buscas un .deb
<Crashbit> si no está el .deb, pues el source code
<Souchiro> y sigo este manual y no me deja avanzar http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8203356/Tor-en-Ubuntu-10_10-_Tor-_-Polipo-_-Vidalia-_-TorButton_.html
<Crashbit> Pero vamos, seguro que hay algún deb
<Souchiro> tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 886DDD89
<Souchiro> tee: opción no reconocida `--keyserver'
<Souchiro> Pruebe «tee --help» para obtener más información.
<Souchiro> obviamente con todo lo demas
<cousteau> Souchiro, pone   echo "deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org experimental-lucid main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<cousteau> y _luego_ lo otro
<miniminiyo> yo lo ice bajandome el pakete
<miniminiyo> descomprimi y uso a click
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> aver
<miniminiyo> y em va igual q si fuera instalado...
<miniminiyo> espera q te paso el link de un blog q sale como instalarlo
<Souchiro> :S
<Souchiro> se quedo suspendida la terminal :S
<Souchiro> ia me dio mello xD
<Souchiro> hice eso costeau de sudo tee....
<Souchiro> cousteau *
<miniminiyo> http://lomasfrikidetodounpoco.blogspot.com/2011/02/tor-navegando-por-la-red-de-forma.html
<miniminiyo> luego de ay vas a link de tutorial
<miniminiyo> y lo instalas
<miniminiyo> ami me fue bien
<Souchiro> okas, checo el tutorial
<fzeta> ieep!!
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> sudo mv polipo.conf /etc/polipo/config
<Souchiro> mv: no se puede mover «polipo.conf» a «/etc/polipo/config»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<sopmacolbap> Souchiro: prueba con este archivo https://gitweb.torproject.org/torbrowser.git/blob_plain/HEAD:/build-scripts/config/polipo.conf
<Souchiro> si hice lo que vien ahi, lo de bajar ese archivo con wget
<Souchiro> pero al llegar a esa parte del remplazo para el firefox ps me dice que no exise el archivo
<cousteau> Souchiro, existe /etc/polipo?
<Souchiro> nop
<Souchiro> eso es lo que quiero saber como esta eso?
<cousteau> hazlo existir
<Souchiro> si debo bajar algun complemento para firefox o algo asi
<sopmacolbap> solo tienes que instalar polipo si no esta entre las dependencias de tor, y en firefox torbutton
<Souchiro> y como instalo el polip
<Souchiro> polipo sopmacolbap  ?
<Souchiro> en donde esta?
<Souchiro> aps
<Souchiro> ia vi donde
<Souchiro> ta en el gestor de paquetes
<sopmacolbap> espera, que polipo esta solo para natty
<sopmacolbap> no, error mio, esta también para maverick
<Souchiro> y para opera sirve?
<sopmacolbap> si opera tiene configuracion de proxy, si, sino tendras que usar el proxy de gnome o el que sea
<george2002> si tiene
<vianstak> wenas
<vianstak> en donde cambio el tiempo de login de sesión
<mimecar> ¿tiempo de login?
<george2002> mimecar: el tiempo de espera
<mimecar> el login gráfico no tiene límite de tiempo
<george2002> mimecar: puedes colocar tiempo para reconectar solo
<mimecar> me he perdido
<mimecar> en el login gráfico pones usuario y password
<mimecar> si lo pones mal no entras
<mimecar> no tienes un límite de tiempo
<george2002> si, y si quieres puedes configurar tiempo para reconectar solo, ahora no recuerdo donde es que se configura
<Crashbit> vianstak: otra cosa, es que a los 10 minutos salte el salvapantallas y te devuelva a la pantalla para hacer login
<vianstak> ok
<vianstak> bueno
<vianstak> cuando comienza el SO se pone una pantalla de ligion
<vianstak> la tengo en automatico pero tarda mucho
<mimecar> si es en consola , no es el login
<vianstak> quisiera disminuir ese tiempo de espera
<mimecar> es el gestor de arranque
<vianstak> aah ok y donde lo encuntro?
<Souchiro> <sopmacolbap> si opera tiene configuracion de proxy, si, sino tendras que usar el proxy de gnome o el que sea <------- si tiene cnfiguracion de proxy pero nada parecido al tor de firefox creo
<mimecar> tendrás que editar la configuración de grub2
<mimecar> startupmanager lo puede hacer
<vianstak> mimecar==> ok ¿lo descargo e instalo?
<mimecar> si
<vianstak> ok gracias
<george2002> vianstak: entes se configuraba en, "ventana de entrada" sistemas/configuracion, no se si ahora es asi
<Souchiro> pero aun asi, no me ha cambiado de ip xD
<vianstak> george2002==>  deja lo busco
<mimecar> george2002: parece que es el tiempo que tarda grub2 en arrancar
<mimecar> no el login gráfico
<vianstak> bueno tal vez no me explique bien
<george2002> o ventana de login
<george2002> por hay va los disparos
<george2002> XD
<vianstak> cuando arranca el sistema operativo se abre una ventana para elegir usuario
<mimecar> vianstak: esa ventana no tiene tiempo
<vianstak> la tengo en automatico pero se tarda en arrancar automatico quiero disminuir ese tiempo
<mimecar> .....
<george2002> mimecar: yo lo tenia asi antes, pero con 30 segundos
<vianstak> si hasta pone un relojito
<mimecar> el detalle de que usas login automático es importante
<miniminiyo> a alguien le a pasado que al maximizar un video en youtube le sale rayas y no puede acer anda ams q reiniciar por q ni con ctrl+alt+backspace se pone normal
<mimecar> si pones usuario y password no tienes límite de tiempo
<vianstak> y recien q instale ubuntu no se tardaba ni un segundo
<george2002> mimecar: no seas necio, que si puedes configurar para reconectar solo sin usar tu pass
<mimecar> george2002: si no tienes el login automático no hay tiempo
<vianstak> pues la onda es q antes no se tardaba y ahora si
<george2002> mimecar: tienes que tener configurador "auto login" y tiempo de espera para reconectar
<mimecar> esto ya es un diálogo de besugos
<Souchiro> jajjajjaa no se activo
<Souchiro> algo debio de haber salido mal
<Souchiro> y no se que puede ser
<Souchiro> >_>
<vianstak> mimecar==> el  startupmanager es justo lo que estaba buscando
<vianstak> gracias
<vianstak> .
<mimecar> vianstak: ya me he perdido completamente
<mimecar> si ese programa te funciona, estas modificando el gestor de arranque
<mimecar> NO el login gráfico
<vianstak> es que yo no mencione el loguin grafico
<vianstak> login*
<mimecar> " tiempo de login de sesi?n"
<mimecar> en ubuntu solo puedes hacer login de forma gráfica
<vianstak> bueno dejame ver los tiempos que modifique y te digo , reinicio y regreso
<mimecar> no es lo mismo seleccionar el sistema que inicia el sistema que el usuario
<julios> hola buenas tardes
<julios> un favor como puedo volver a instalar el boot de ubuntu???
<mimecar> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<julios> lo q paso es q sin querer borre toda la particion boot
<julios> como puedo volverla a crear?
<mimecar> eso ya es más complicado
<vianstak_> nop
<julios> mimecar: es posible pero?
<mimecar> julios: no se si tendrás que reinstalar los archivos del kernel
<vianstak_> lo que modifique fue la seleccion del boot del sistema operativo
<julios> mimecar: se podria con el live de ubuntu
<vianstak_> lo que quiero modificar es el tiempo en que inicia la sesión
<mimecar> no lo se, has borrado unos cuantos archivos importantes
<julios> mimecar la verdad queriendo recuperar el boot lo arruine peor
<mimecar> para recuperar grub has borrado todos los datos de /boot ?
<vianstak_> se puede?
<julios> mimecar: si
<mimecar> julios: no se como lo puedes recuperar
<julios> mimecar: ok gracias
<Souchiro> sopmacolbap, mira sudo /etc/init.d/tor restart
<Souchiro> Stopping tor daemon: not running (there is no /var/run/tor/tor.pid).
<Souchiro> Not starting tor daemon (Disabled in /etc/default/tor).
<Souchiro> eso pasa cuando segun doy reiniciar el tor y ps no se si estoy bien
<vianstak_> mimecar==> se podrá o existirá un programa o algo para modificarlo?
<mimecar> prueba lo que te ha dicho antes george 2000
<mimecar> vianstak_: no uso el login automático, por eso no me sale el tiempo
<vianstak_> ok
<vianstak_> pues es que no vienen asi las opciones del nathy
<vianstak_> lo busco y regreso
<zobugtel> hola
<zobugtel> Me interesa un proxy para mi pc
<zobugtel> cual me recomienda ahy un web que me tiene blokiado
<mimecar> zobugtel: tendrás que usar un proxy externo a tu red
<vianstak> solucionado
<zobugtel> nop alguna programa que pueda usar
<mimecar> zobugtel: no puedes
<zobugtel> o app
<mimecar> tienes que usar una conexión externa a tu red
<vianstak> me descargue un programa para instalar screesplash y ahi vienen esas opciones y por defaul me puso 10 segundos
<mimecar> vianstak: mientras otras personas no tengan acceso a tu equipo...
<vianstak> XD todo el que la prenda jajajaja así la deje para que aprendan y se acostumbren a ubuntu ya que quiero mudar todas mis maquinas a este SO
<mimecar> vianstak: compartir el mismo usuario entre varias personas no es buena idea
<vianstak> me tiene harto win2
<mimecar> vianstak: no lo uses
<vianstak> jajaja por eso quiero mudar todas mis maquinas
<vianstak> xD
<ken69> buenas tardes
<ken69> necesito ayuda con un error que me da el virtualbox
<mimecar> ken69: la bola de cristal está en el taller, si no dices el error es complicado
<Tarrasquero> :) jojojo mas claro...
<ken69> Fallo al acceder el subsistema USB.
<ken69> VirtualBox is not currently allowed to access USB devices. You can change this by adding your user to the 'vboxusers' group. Please see the user manual for a more detailed explanation.
<mimecar> estas usando la versión de la web de oracle?
<miniminiyo> una cosa si instalo xfce en mi ubuntu actual con gmoe
<miniminiyo> no me deberia de tocar ninguna configuracion no?
<miniminiyo> o si?
<Tarrasquero> miniminiyo: normalmente solo añade otra sesion diferente
<mimecar> te añadirá una entrada en el login
<Tarrasquero> o sea otro escritorio
<miniminiyo> y al configuracion de energia y demas..e visto q en xfce se ace diferente
<miniminiyo> y usa thunar omo gestor...la verdad le veo mucha utilidad al gestor de ventanas
<Tarrasquero> yo estube un tiempo usandolo
<ken69> si mime
<mimecar> ken69: haz lo que te dice el error
<ken69> jajajaja eso es precisamente lo que no entiendo
<mimecar> abre el gestor de usuarios de ubuntu y haz los cambios
<Souchiro> tarrasquero, nas oe tu sabes algo de tor, vidalia?
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: tor para firefox
<Tarrasquero> ¿?
<Souchiro> es para todo el sistema parece
<Souchiro> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8203356/Tor-en-Ubuntu-10_10-_Tor-_-Polipo-_-Vidalia-_-TorButton_.html eso
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: interesante...
<Souchiro> la cosa es que no me oculta la ip, se queda con la misma,
<ken69> sigue el error
<Tarrasquero> en el caso de firefox yo tube que descomentar un par de lineas
<Souchiro> ps mira eso
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> ademas, esto me sale al mandar reniciar tor Stopping tor daemon: not running (there is no /var/run/tor/tor.pid).
<Souchiro> Not starting tor daemon (Disabled in /etc/default/tor).
<Souchiro> y todo empezo para ver como poder usar el privoxy
<Tarrasquero> socksParentProxy = "localhost:9050"
<Tarrasquero> socksProxyType = socks5
<Tarrasquero> eso en el archivo /etc/polipo
<Tarrasquero> config
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> aver
<Souchiro> pero donde esta eso?
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: ya te lo dije
<Tarrasquero> /etc/polipo/config
<Tarrasquero> por lo que veo a la gente le funka
<Souchiro> socksParentProxy = "localhost:9050"
<Souchiro> socksProxyType = socks5
<Souchiro> eso es lo que tengo
<Souchiro> pero en el tor el puerto es 9051
<Souchiro> digo, en el vidalia
<Tarrasquero> vaya
<Tarrasquero> pues cambialo
<Tarrasquero> y reinicialo de nuevo
<Souchiro> nada
<Souchiro> asi como vez en ese manual, segui todo el proceso
<Souchiro> pero hay una parte donde dice que hay que reiniciar el tor creo
<Souchiro> pero me muestra esto despues de ponerlo Stopping tor daemon: not running (there is no /var/run/tor/tor.pid).
<Souchiro> Not starting tor daemon (Disabled in /etc/default/tor).
<Tarrasquero> sudo /etc/init.d/tor restart
<Souchiro> sep haciendo eso
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: repasa el tuto por que la gente dice que rula bien
<Tarrasquero> usas ff4?
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> emm
<Souchiro> no se deja veo
<Tarrasquero> firefox 4 usas?
<gkahn> buenas a todos, una consulta, cual es el flash player recomendado para usar en natty 64? el de restricted extras? gnash?
<Souchiro> 3.6.17
<jelid> ya regrese de nuevo... aquí el metiche :P
<gkahn> tengo problemas en la visualizacion con ff4
<gkahn> use tambien el complemento flash aid
<mimecar> gkahn: ¿que versión tienes instalada ahora?
<gkahn> pero se ve entrecortado...
<jelid_> hablas de flash ??
<gkahn> firefox 4, habia probado con gnash y flash aid, actualmente ninguna pero veo que en restricted extras hay una
<jelid_> yo tengo ubuntu 10.04 x64 y el flash en firefox (el flash oficial que esta en los repositorios) funciona PESIMO!
<jelid_> si tengo que ver flash... uso Opera y se ve bien
<Souchiro> Tarrasquero, al parecer mi problema es con el Tor
<mimecar> gkahn: gnash tiene poco rendimiento
<mimecar> flash aid no se lo que es
<gkahn> flash aid es un complemento que se supone "parcha" los errores que produce adobe flash player 64 bits segun lei por internet
<gkahn> aparentemente no esta funcionando para mi
<mimecar> en los repositorios me parece que solo está flash para 32 bits
<jelid_> bueno, al menos para mi flash+firefox 4 en ubuntu x64 funciona cuando quiere...
<jelid_> pero con el mismo flash y Opera, funciona bien
<gkahn> gracias por la acotacion jelid_ voy a probar con opera entonces
<mimecar> gkahn: si no quitas gnash, tendrás problemas con flash
<mimecar> no puedes tener los dos instalados
<jelid> jaja de donde salio el '_'?? :P jelid a secas
<gkahn> ya quite gnash mimecar
<rw-buntu> hola, quiero instalar xubuntu-desktop en ubuntu y me dice que tiene que desistalar dos paquetes uno ubuntu-desktop, eso que es que me disinstala el entorno ubuntu que tengo ahora?
<mimecar> rw-buntu: normalmente desinstala el metapaquete
<mimecar> pero deja programas, compruebalo antes de quitarlo
<rw-buntu> mimecar: sisi deja los programas pero yo no quiero que me desisntales el entorno que tengo ahora lo quiero compartir como con kde
<mimecar> en principio solo quita el metapaquete
<mimecar> si xubuntu-desktop lo tiene que quitar poco puedes hacer
<jramirez696> alguien sabe usar bien el identify?  Quiero hacer un if else fi.. y no me trabaja bien.. XD
<mimecar> vas a tener 3 entornos de escritorio diferentes?
<m4v> rw-buntu: cual es el otro paquete que quiere sacar? ubuntu-desktop es un metapaquete y no tiene nada
<jramirez696> Alguien me podria decir que tengo de malo en este script en la parte de if.. no se.. http://dpaste.com/552066/
<m4v> jramirez696: le falta [ ] usa "man bash" para ver el manual
<m4v> es medio largo pero explica como tiene que ser los ifs
<rw-buntu> m4v no lo quiero sacar lo quiere sacar xubuntu-desktop, si desinstala ese metapaquete, podre permutar el gnome de ahora con el lxfce?
<m4v> rw-buntu: en principio si, pero nose cual es el otro paquete que saca, dijiste que te desinstala 2 paquetes
 * xoan buenas
<rw-buntu> No se satisfacen las dependencias de los siguientes paquetes: xfce4-notifyd: Entra en conflicto: notification-daemon pero no será instalado.
<rw-buntu> Las acciones siguientes resolverán estas dependencias
<rw-buntu> y quiere quitar :
<rw-buntu>  Eliminar los paquetes siguientes:
<rw-buntu> 1)     notify-osd
<rw-buntu> 2)     ubuntu-desktop
<m4v> !paste rw-buntu
<kubot> rw-buntu: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
 * xoan buenas
<rw-buntu> ah si perdon como eran 4 lienas solo
<m4v> rw-buntu: notify-osd es algo de las notificaciones, no creo que sea algo importante que impida usar gnome
<rw-buntu> y ubuntu-desktop que euire quitar porque es?
<rw-buntu> *quiere
<m4v> porque ubuntu-desktop depende de notify-osg
<m4v> osd*
<rw-buntu> m4v entonces si desinstala eso no abra problemas de usar gnome normal?
<m4v> no creo que haya problemas
<rw-buntu> m4v ok gracias
<rw-buntu> vosotros que alternativas aconsejais para unity, ahora tenemos el ubuntu clasico con gnome pero la proxima version solo abra uniy? y el gnome 3 se tendra que instalar de un repo ppa externo inestable como ahora?
<jelid> jramirez696 revisa este tutorial, http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/ch03sec03.html es el que yo uso para los scripts... aunque se ve bien tu script
<mimecar> rw-buntu: en principio estará en los repositorios
<rw-buntu> mimecar: en los repos oficiales gnome3 shell? porque el unity de laproxima version sera con gnome3
<mimecar> en los repositorios de ubuntu
<roberto> hola
<roberto> buena
<roberto> s
<jelid> hoola :P
<mimecar> pero no esperes que el live cd venga con gnome 3 instalado
<Guest24166> como miro los canales que hay
<Guest24166> gracias por cambiarme el nombre
<Guest24166> :D
<mimecar> Guest24166: te lo has cambiado tu solo
<Guest24166> no se como
<Guest24166> pf
<mimecar> el nick que has puesto está registrado y no lo puedes usar
<rw-buntu> mimecar: me imagino mientras no este como ahora en repo externo ppa
<Guest24166> ok
<Guest24166> sera eso pues
<Guest24166> muy bien
<Guest24166> la verdad que no tengo mucha experiencia con los ric
<Guest24166> irc
<Guest24166> si te digo la verdad
<Guest24166> estoy buscando algun canal para jugar al trivial
<Guest24166> X)
<Guest24166> pero no tengo ni idea
<Guest24166> si aqui hay
<Guest24166> o no
<Guest24166> o que esta pasando
<mimecar> Guest24166: en freenode no encontrarás esos canales
<Guest24166> vale
<Guest24166> y freenode es un canal
<Guest24166> o es todo
<mimecar> freenode es la red
<Guest24166> ok
<Guest24166> asi que
<Guest24166> desinstalar el irc
<Guest24166> jajajajaja
<Guest24166> vyaa
<Guest24166> bueno
<Guest24166> y que haceis aqui pues
<mimecar> !enter Guest24166
<kubot> Guest24166: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<mimecar> soporte de ubuntu
<Guest24166> vale
<Guest24166> te puedo hacer una pregunta?
<Guest24166> has probado ya 11.04?
<mimecar> si
<Guest24166> que tal el unity?
<mimecar> son gustos
<Guest24166> ya claro
<mimecar> prefiero usar kde
<Guest24166> por eso te pregunto
<Guest24166> ya
<Guest24166> todavia no lo he probado
<Guest24166> pero no se
<Guest24166> veo que ocupa una parte de la pantalla...
<Guest24166> bueno mimecar
<Guest24166> voy a ver si encuentro un canal para jugar al trivial
<Guest24166> :D
<mimecar> en freenode lo dudo
<Guest24166> ya ya
<Guest24166> en otro sitio
<Guest24166> bueno
<Guest24166> cuando tenga alguna duda sobre ubuntu
<Guest24166> ya se a quien le puedo preguntar
<Guest24166> :D
<Guest24166> encantado de conocerte
<mimecar> tendrás que pasar al irc hispano
<Guest24166> hasta la proxima!
<Guest24166> ya.....
<Guest24166> lo he visto
<Guest24166> he entrado en la web
<Guest24166> pero solo he visto la opcion webchat
<Guest24166> carga un flash
<Guest24166> pero se cuelga
<Guest24166> puedo conectar al irc hispano a traves de este programa?
<mimecar>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<george2002> Guest24166: con opera
<mimecar> donde escribes
<Guest24166> te juro que no tengo ni idea de usar los clientes irc
<mimecar> george2002: que relación tiene opera con el irc?
<Guest24166> he instalado xchat
<Guest24166> xchat-gnome
<Guest24166> y me ha metido directamente aqui
<george2002> mimecar: tiene chat de irc incorporado
<mimecar> teniendo xchat instalado no necesita otro programa
<Guest24166> claro
<Guest24166> eso es lo que he pensado
<george2002> es por la direccion
<Guest24166> y prefiero no conectar a traves de navegador
<george2002> es irc.irc-hispano.org
<Guest24166> vale
<Guest24166> eso lo tengo claro
<Guest24166> pero donde doy para conectarme con el servidor
<Guest24166> X)
<mimecar> Guest24166: lee lo que te he puesto antes
<rw-buntu> esto es freenode
<Guest24166> a ver
<rw-buntu> joder Guest24166 pon esto
<rw-buntu>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<Guest24166> server irc.irc-hispano.org
<Guest24166> si
<rw-buntu> ala copia y pega con la barra... coño
<rw-buntu> ala jiji
<george2002> Guest24166: con el /
<rw-buntu> ya se fue hombre puso lo que le dije 00:09 -!- Guest24166 [~roberto@109.125.8.92] has quit [Quit: Abandonando]
<roberto_> jajajaja
<roberto_> no me conecta a ningun lado
<roberto_> joder rw-ubuntu
<roberto_> no me sale tio
<roberto_> solo quiero jugar al trivial!
<rw-buntu> cmo que no tsi tas pirao
<roberto_> jajajaja
<mimecar> roberto_: por curiosidad, ¿HAS PUESTO ALGÚN CANAL?
<roberto_> si claro
<roberto_> claro
<mimecar> cual
<roberto_> si que me he pirado si
<roberto_> jajajajajaja
<roberto_> vale vale
<roberto_> pf
<mimecar> con el comando cambias a la red del irc hispano
<roberto_> que gañanazo
<roberto_> pf
<roberto_> vale
<roberto_> alla vamos
<mimecar> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<mimecar> el irc no es el messenger
<roberto_> madre mia
<roberto_> todo lo que tengo que aprender
<roberto_> X)
<rw-buntu> changin server tendria que haber puesto cuando se fue
<roberto_> muchas gracias por la ayuda mime
<roberto_> lo voy a volver a intentar
<roberto_> un saludo!
<rw-buntu>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<rw-buntu> copia esto en esta ventana
<mimecar> ¿como encontrará un canal del trivial?
<rw-buntu> aun no eh xD
<gkahn> hola a todos nuevamente, finalmente pude solucionar el tema del flash player en natty 64 bits, existe un addon de firefox llamado flash aid que genera un script para instalar, solo hay que elegir la version beta de flashplayer y funciona perfecto con ff4
<jelid> genial !!
<curiousx> hola gkhan =)
<curiousx> te quise ayudar en IV pero te fueste =(
<gkahn> hola curiousx, no es que me haya ido, lo que pasa es que el flashplayer estaba tan malo que no podia ni ver lo que escribia
<gkahn> al final si encontré la solucion al problema,
<curiousx> entiendo, que bueno que lo solucionaste, gracias por el dato, no conocia ese add de Firefox =)
<gkahn> yo tampoco, me lo encontré por casualidad
<gkahn> bueno, me retiro satisfecho de haber dejado otro equipo libre de windows
<curiousx> brindo por eso =)
<gkahn> saludos curiousx (lean)
<gkahn> me acostumbre a tu otro nickname
<gkahn> see ya!
<curiousx> see yaa dude =)
<vianstak_> rewenas de nuevo
<vianstak_> si tengo que instalar una impresora que no hay controladores para ubuntu los puedo instalar con wine?
<jelid> que yo sepa... no. Wine emula win32 sobre el kernell de Linux, y los controladores tienen directivas especificas del hardware
<jelid> que modelo es la impresora ??
<vientosolar> alguien conoce una forma de configurar un VPN para ir a un evento masivo de internet?
<vianstak_> es una km2810
<vianstak_> es una multifuncional de kiocera
<vianstak_> es mas una fotocopiadora con imprecion desde usb y desde pc
<vianstak_> tambien escanea
<Tarrasquero> vianstak_: prueba con → http://localhost:631
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-09
<vianstak_> Tarrasquero==>  ok muchas gracias
<vianstak_> lo checo y les digo como me fue
<chilicuil> vientosolar: umm, depende del protocolo, hay varias formas de hacer eso, tal vez la gente que te invito te pueda proporcionar un cliente
<vientosolar> voy a ir a Campus Party y quiero crear un VPN para proteger mi equipo, que me recomiendan?
<chilicuil> Tarrasquero: si no hay controlador para ubuntu sera inutil que visite la interfaz de cups
<vientosolar> estoy viendo algo de ip6tables porque en el evento habrá conexion IPv6
<chilicuil> vientosolar: umm, ya, pero una vpn ¿?, no encuentro como aplicaria, te quieres conectar de ahi a una compu de tu casa, a los servidores de tu trabajo?
<chilicuil> vientosolar: por que no usas simplemente ssh?
<vientosolar> lo que quiero es proteger mi compu ya que se va a utilizar una red publica durante los dias del evento.
<Tarrasquero> chilicuil: le dije 'solo' que probase
<Tarrasquero> por si aun no lo hizo
<chilicuil> Tarrasquero: ahh, ok, ya entiendo, por si su hardware en realidad fuera soportado
<chilicuil> vientosolar: ummm, se me ocurre que apagues los servicios que este proporcionando tu laptop.., ummm, una solucion vpn..., umm, pues solo he usado openvpn y no se si haya sido hecho para proteger el sistema de esa manera
<vientosolar> ok chilicuil y como apago esos servicios?
 * george2002 cree q puede tener archivos de entrenamiento de grupo alk eda XD
<vientosolar> con un ssh se puede hacer?
<jeggz> hola
<jeggz> buenas tardes
<vianstak_> jeggz==> wenas
<jeggz> que tal
<jeggz> eres de mexico?
<jeggz> oigan buenas tardes
<vianstak_> is varniz
<jeggz> a toda la comunidad
<jeggz> saludos
<jeggz> desde ya hace tiempo que he decidido utilizar linux como SO a parte de que me gustaria contribuir a la cauda linux
<jeggz> causa
<Wendy-Darling> Hola
<braiam> jeggz: mantente cerca y contribuye con tus conocimientos
<jeggz> si
<jeggz> es lo que hago
<jeggz> y bien
<Wendy-Darling> Quisiera saber como cifrar (encrypt) todo mi disco duro en Lubuntu--el cual no tiene un CD alternativo.
<jeggz> tengo ciertos conocimientos sobre el uso del sistema
<jeggz> pero
<jeggz> no se
<jeggz> me gustaría apoyar tan solo aqui en México
<braiam> jeggz: entonces busca en las listas de correo
<jeggz> hay mucha gente que conoce el SO pero poca gente es quien lo usa
<jeggz> de hecho no tengo conocidos utilizando linux
<braiam> !ot jeggz
<kubot> jeggz: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Wendy-Darling> Quisiera saber como cifrar (encrypt) todo mi disco duro en Lubuntu--el cual no tiene un CD alternativo.
<jeggz> ok
<Wendy-Darling> Estoy dispuesto a escribir una guia ilustrada de como lograrlo si me ayudan...
<braiam> Wendy-Darling: /join #lubuntu ó #lxde
<m4v> braiam: creo que encriptar un disco no depende de el entorno que use.
<m4v> pero nunca encripté nada :/
<m4v> !encript
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'encript'.
<braiam> pero no hay documentación orientada a la distro
<Unity> hola
<Unity> alguien me puede indicar una utileria para monitorisar la temperatura de la lap en unity
<braiam> Unity: lo unico que admiten las laptop es acpi
<braiam> aunque puedes provar con lm-sensors
<Unity> que es acpi?
<Wendy-Darling> Es verdad, el ambiente de escritorio no importa en el cifrado
<Wendy-Darling> el procedimiento debe ser el mismo
<Wendy-Darling> sin importar si sea GNOME o LXDE
<braiam> Wendy-Darling: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome#Encrypted%20Home
<Unity> braiam, veo que acpi funciona con el BIOS..es correcto?
<granjero> hola, donde guarda evolution los archivos adjuntos?
<m4v> Wendy-Darling: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<Wendy-Darling> briam, esa guia es solo para cifrar el directorio /home
<Wendy-Darling> la segunda si es lo que quiero
<Wendy-Darling> ya las estoy leyendo pero tengo algunas dudas
<Wendy-Darling> mi duda principal es como hacer para tener dos instalaciones de doble incio (dual-boot) una cifrada y la otra no
<Wendy-Darling> para ello tengo que entender LVM el cual es nuevo para mi
<m4v> aquí hay otra más reciente, pero para el home, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/11/enable-ubuntu-encrypt-home-folders/
<Wendy-Darling> la vere... un momento
<Wendy-Darling> esa guia no cifra todo el sistema
<Wendy-Darling> solo el directorio /home
<Unity> alguien aqui tiene ubuntu en una macbook?
<braiam> Wendy-Darling: la segunda guía solo te encriptará el /usr, no el sistema completo
<Wendy-Darling> quiero cifrar todo menos /boot
<Wendy-Darling> y otra particion que quiero dejar sin cifrar
<braiam> Wendy-Darling: no te complique, instala ubuntu, y luego lxde y listo :)
<braiam> luego borra gnome para tener un pure lxde
<Wendy-Darling> eso estaba pensando
<Wendy-Darling> y que hay de mi otro sistema (dual-boot)?
<Wendy-Darling> quiero tener dos distros
<Wendy-Darling> y cuando inice GRUB me pregunte cual
<braiam> Wendy-Darling: eso solo te cifrará la partición que tu elijas
<dannyLopez> por que pidgin no me suena?
<braiam> dannyLopez: activar las notificaciones de sonido?
<dannyLopez> si
<dabor> Wendy-Darling: instala cada distro en una particion diferente y comparte /home
<braiam> Wendy-Darling: cuando inicies por el grub te pedirá un contraseña :P
<Wendy-Darling> no quiero compartir /home!
<braiam> Wendy-Darling: y no lo vas a compartir
<Wendy-Darling> ok
<braiam> o era: "no, quiero compartir el /home!" ???
<Wendy-Darling> no
<Wendy-Darling> si comparto home cual es el punto de cifrar
<braiam> mm...
<Wendy-Darling> Muchas gracias por su ayuda. Hasta luego.
<luckatoni> Buenas, alguien sabe utilizar o utiliza el comando ffmpeg , para conversion de videos y etc?
<Unity> alguien me podria pasar un manual para usar lm-sensors
<Unity> encontre uno pero no me funciona
<dabor> Unity: ejecuta sensors-detect y sigue los pasos
<Unity> dabor, ya
<Unity> instale screenlet, cual es el sensor de la temperatura del procesador?
<xangua> Los screenlets no funcionan con unity me parece
<george2002> te parece bien
<Unity> xangua, si funcionan, yo los estoy corriendo
<Unity> el problema es que no se cual de todos los monitores de temperatura que me aparecen son los del proce
<Unity> o si no que otros monitores puedo usar para ver la temperatura del procesador en unity?
<dabor> Unity: el comando sensors te muestra solo los que reconoció sensors-detect
<Unity> applesmc-isa-0300
<Unity> Adapter: ISA adapter
<Unity> Exhaust  :  2004 RPM  (min = 2000 RPM)
<Unity> TB0T:        +33.0°C
<Unity> TB1T:        +31.0°C
<Unity> TB2T:        +33.0°C
<Unity> perdon http://pastebin.com/icFkGJjz
<Unity> dabor, esos son los sensores que me detecta
<Unity> cual es el del procesador?
<Unity> o pueden decirme como cargar un applet en el panel de unity?
<xangua> ps hay un indicador d3 t3mp3ratura
<xangua> 3n 3l blog omg!ubuntu!pu3d3s buscar
<xangua> mmmm sin t3cla 3 d3 nu3vo :S
<Unity> ok, revisare xangua
<Unity> pues se supone que esta sensors-applet
<Unity> pero no se como ejecutarlo o añadirlo al ponel
<Unity> *panel
<Unity> bueno ya me aburri, dejare esto para cuando tenga algo frio el cerebro
<Unity> gracias por la ayuda
<Unity> hasta otra :)
<pecar> hola como configuro ubuntu 11.04 para compartir internet}?
<Itxshell> con otro pc ?
<pecar> si
<pecar> tomo internet via wifi ya estoy conectado. Antes lo hacia con iptables pero hora no me toma los mismos comandos
<tkw-one> hay que poner reglas en iptables, modificar la ip-eth con dhcp y  configurar una ip estatica tanto en el pc servidor como el pc cliente... es un bosquejo...
<gkahn> hola a todos, una consulta, alguien sabe como hacer funcionar un modem usb huawei e226 en natty?
<Itxshell> gkahn,  es facil
<Itxshell> conectalo, ve a conexiones de red
<Itxshell> banda ancha movil
<pecar> tkw-one tenia los comandos y lo hacia con ubuntu 10.04 pero ahora no me toma los comandos
<Itxshell> añadir y sigue lso pasos depende de el pais donde estes asi llena el dato que te pide de proveedor
<gkahn> pero tu lo has hecho de esa forma o es la teoria, porque por ejemplo el zte lo pesca de una
<gkahn> pero el huawei no me pasa lo mismo
<Itxshell> bueno si no confias en lo que te digo sigue preguntando
<tkw-one> a mi funciona pero yo uso una version muy vieja .. la hardy.. asi que para la nueva version no se porque no funcionaria mi metodo.
<Itxshell> googlea gkahn
<gkahn> no es que no confie, lo que pasa es que no me funciona como dices, por esa razon te pregunto si ya lo probaste asi
<gkahn> tal vez haya algo que yo no he hecho y que tu si
<tkw-one> gkahn: oiga,, para que no le vuelva a pasar eso... lo mejor es conectar todo el hardware disponible al momento de instalar cualquier sistem operativo.. eso nunca falla.
<asnos_ausente> Buenas noches, queria saber si ya hay alguna solucion para el problema de las tarjetas wireless con chip 8185
<Guest80975> hola
<Guest80975> existe algun plugin para rhytmbox para que transmita radio, o algo parecido a ezstreamer
<Guest80975> ?
<Guest80975> hay alguien (vivo) aca
<Guest80975> ?
<[The]> hola a todos
<[The]> Ayuda..! problema con la camara en ubuntu 11.04, les explico instale cheese y cuando lo abro se activa la camara pero en cheese se ve negra la pantalla. Que podria estar fallando..?
<CloudStrife> ni idea
<CloudStrife> nunca he usado cheese
<CloudStrife> :|
<Guest80975> alguien sabe si se puede controlar por vnc otro pc sin tener una vpn como hamachi?
<[The]> Ayuda..! problema con la camara en ubuntu 11.04, les explico instale cheese y cuando lo abro se activa la camara pero en cheese se ve negra la pantalla. Que podria estar fallando..?
<chilicuil> Guest80975: tal vez con teamviewer
<m4v> [The]: por favor, no repitas cada pocos minutos tu pregunta (aun está a la vista unas pocas líneas atrás). Si nadie sabe nadie te va a responder. Tené paciencia, estás haciendo esta misma pregunta todos los días montones de veces.
<Guest80975> chilicuil ok intenntare
<[The]> m4v, necesito ayuda.!!! tengo trabajos que hacer con la camara
<chilicuil> [The]: tal vez deberias preguntar en http://askubuntu.com/
<m4v> preguntando constantemente no va a solucionar tu problema más rápido.
<[The]> #trisquel
<Guest80975> hay alguna otra utilidad en ubuntu para hacer streaming, es que tengo ezstreamer, pero hace el streaming solo de un playulist y yo quiero transmitir en vivo, hablando, etc
<alvaro_> hola
<alvaro_> quien por aqui
<avernos> que son los legacy ?
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<dzup> buenas erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola dzup
<dzup> que cuentas?
<erAbuelo> 1 2 3 4 ...
<erAbuelo> xD
<dzup> aca al reves , 3, 2 ,1 ... :p
<erAbuelo> ;)
<chapel_> hello, in tor browser for ubuntu I can not load the plugins, but I can do it with windows since about: config plugins allpill scan. what I can do to load the tor browser plugins  in ubuntu
<erAbuelo> en español, sino prueba en el canal en ingles
<chapel_> es que ya lo tenia preparado era para no tener que reescribirlo de nuevo
<dzup> luu jit de urong chanrl
<dzup> mai espeying soks bat can u wrait dat en espanich?
<chapel_> yes i can
<chapel_> hola, en tor browser para ubuntu yo no puedo cargar los plugins, pero yo puedo hacerlo con windows desde about:config plugin allpill scan , que puedo hacer para cargar los plugins de tor browser en ubuntu?
<dzup> about:plugins
<dzup> about: plugins  <- uat abault dat?
<dzup> uit aut de espais
<erAbuelo> dzup: en español, que si lo hace asi en el guiri te largan cagando leches
<chapel_> dzup you have much mood
<dzup> i was kidding, go aheat and write about:plugins in your browser address bar
<dzup> s/aheat/ahead/g
<chapel_> dzup whattttttttttttttttttt
<dzup> or go into the browser menu and choose Edit->Preferences
<dzup> or /join #ubuntu for english support channel
<dzup> you call.
<dzup> your*
<chapel_> dzup  you dont drink
<dzup> erAbuelo: queria practicar mi spaninglish
<dzup> chapel_: i do but not now
<chapel_> y yo quiero respuesta a mi pregunta
<erAbuelo> dzup: a mi no me importa, pero seguro que mas de uno te abroncaria xD
<dzup> heh
<dzup> chapel_: cual es su problema con los plugins?
<dzup> !detalles chapel_
<kubot> chapel_: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<chapel_> que no se cargan en tor browser para ubuntu y en windows si desde about config
<dzup> !paste chapel_
<kubot> chapel_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<dzup> es about : <--dos puntos y la palabra "plugins" (sin espacios, ahi donde escribes google.com
<chapel_> que debo de pegar descarga el tor browser que es sencillo para ubuntu e intenta cargar los plugins haber si lo consigues
<chapel_> es un archivo binario para ubuntu
<dzup> ok, vamos mejorando, tienes 'tor' ...ok y firefox y un plugin, ahora la verdadera pregunta seria?
<chapel_> el plugin es el que tiene por defecto pero y los otros por que no se cargan
<erAbuelo> ta mas tarde ;)
<chapel_> en ubuntu 10.10
<dzup> chapel_: en mi firefox los plugins los encuentro en el menu de Herramientas, y tambien en la barra de abajo estan unos icons chicos con todos mis plugins
<chapel_> y en el firefox de tor browser?
<dzup> seria igual?
<chapel_> dzup, no compruebalo antes de hablar
<red-tag> Hola, he montado un ISP eb ubuntu 10.04 server y observo que las paginas web se cargan muy lenas, hay modo de encontar que procesos són la causa ?
<dzup> chapel_: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/pantallazor.jpg/   aqui esta el mio
<dzup> y ahi estan, los veo y si paso el cursor arribs me aparece una ventana con la info
<red-tag> pf, necesito ayuda
<chapel_> dzup tu estas de coña  por que no descargas el tor browser e intentas cargar los plugins en el navegador firefox de tor browser
<dzup> red-tag: sudo lsof -P -i -n     <-- analiza trafico asi
<dzup> chapel_: no entiendo que es co~a, 2 no bajo contenido ilegal pues no uso tor, ademas si quieres algo mejor usa frenet
<chapel_> tor es paraq navegar con libertad y seguridad no para descargar material ilegal
<chapel_> y frenet no lo uso ni en windows por que no tengo ni pajorera idea de como se configura
<dzup> red-tag: puedes usar lsof -i tcp:80  y mirar solo trafico en 80, pero  quizas tu isp te da poca banda de subida.
<chapel_> coña es estar de guasa
<dzup> chapel_:  hmm, bueno, tor acaso usa un browser "especializado" ?
<chapel_> si pero en windows facilmente lo puedo usar como otro firefox independiente con todos los plugins pero en ubuntu noooooooooo
<dzup> y como se llama ese plugin que no le sirve?
<popkill> yo me pregunto... porque no instalas directamente tor polipo y listo?
<popkill> es mucho mas imple
<popkill> *simple
<chapel_> todos los plugins propios que suele cargar firefox como vcl flash player y otros
<dzup> chapel_: mira lo que dice popkill
<chapel_> porque el tor browser es muy practico y en el esta integrado todo
<red-tag> ok, creo que no es problema de ancho de banda, hay manera de saber si hay tapon en algun proceso del sistema? mysql, php...
<chapel_> bueno habeis probado a hacer funcionar el tor browser para ubuntu con los plugins cargados?
<popkill> chapel_: como quieras... si instalar tor/polipo en 10 min estas navegando con tor activado
<chapel_> tor browser no es ilegal
<dzup> red-tag: netstat -ntauple
<dzup> red-tag: lsof -i  <--en "real-time"
<chapel_> me estais diciendo que soys incapaces de descargar el tor browser para ubuntu y hacerlo funcionar con los plugins cargados de toda la vida?
<popkill> me estas dicendo que sos incapaz de configurar tor/polipo y necesitas bajar algo ya preconfigurado?
<dzup> red-tag: si hace un:     sudo iptables -L     podrias ver si tienes alguna regla en tu contrafuegos que afecte.
<chapel_> tor vidalia  para ubuntu ya lo tengo instalado pero me gusta mas y es mejor el tor browser del que disfruto en windows pero no puedo usar en toda su plenitud en ubuntu por los plugins
<popkill> no lo podes usar porq no lo sabes configurar, no es culpa de la distro
<popkill> no hace falta tor browser en linux
<popkill> eso es para los que "no quieren" tomarse el tiempo de hacer las cosas bien
<chapel_> ademas con el tor browser para ubuntu con los plugins cargados ganaria otro navegador firefox independiente que no interferiria con el firefox de serie en ubuntu 10.10
<popkill> que plugins necesitas basicamente?
<popkill> porq podes perfectamente tor con un firefox comun y corriente
<popkill> con lo unico que vi y lei de hecho que tiene problemas es con la reproduccion de flash
<chapel_> es culpa de la distro porque en windows tor browser los uso sin problemas con todos los plugins
<popkill> con lo demas
<popkill> jaja
<chapel_> qyuien tiene problemas con la reproduccion del flash en ubuntu?
<popkill> chapel_: aptitude install tor polipo :P o apt-get como mas te guste, anda a leer y vas a ver que la distro funciona
<dzup> sudo apt-get install polipo   <-
<popkill> dzup: omite un detalle que tal vez en este caso era necesario :P
<chapel_> popkill que yo ya tengo tor vidalia en ubuntu desde hace mas de un año
<chapel_> quiero usar el tor browser para ubuntu con los plugins cargados
<popkill> okas
<dzup> chapel_: estas en 64 bits?
<chapel_> a quien consiga cargar los plugins en tor browser para ubuntu y diga como hacerlo le doy un premio
<chapel_> no en 32 bits
<dzup> chapel_:  haz visto esta guia? http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-install-tor-in-ubuntu-1010.html
<popkill> dzup: dice que tiene tor/vidalia desde hace un año
<popkill> asi que supongo ya sabe instalarlo, y es cuestion de preferencia nada mas lo de tor browser
<chapel_> dzup tengo tor vidalia instalado desde hace mas de un año quiero el tor browser portable con todos los plugins cargados para ubuntu me entiendes?
<chapel_> tor browser tenerlo en ubuntu con todos los plugins es mas ventajoso porque con ello consigues tener otro firefox mas en ubuntu
<chapel_> mientras que con el tradicional vidalia + polipo + firefox no consigues tener lo mismo entiendes?
<popkill> que es lo mismo?
<popkill> te referis a "todos los plugins cargados"... pero nunca decis cuales son
<chapel_> pokill non es lo mismo te lo aseguro
<chapel_> yo lo tengo en windows con todos los plugins y aparte consiguo tener en windows un navegador fork de firefox mas
<popkill> haa esta bien
<popkill> te gusta coleccionar navegadores firefox
<popkill> ahora si entiendo
<chapel_> si tengo hasta 8 forks de firefox en windows en ubuntu solo tengo el seamonkey que es lo mas parecido que he podido encontrar pero tor browser con todos los plugins para ubuntu sera la solucion entiendes?
<popkill> jajaja too much!
<popkill> me fui
<chapel_> ubuntu sistema operativo de 4 regional cada vez lo tengo mas claro
<chapel_> aqui ni hackers ni informaticos ni gente que sepa de verdad sobre ubuntu na de na
<dzup> por eso te tenemos :p
<chapel_> no se para que crearon este sitio tan solo para que se registren los usuarios incautos y les espien para eso eta este sitio no para ayudar
<dzup> te aseguro que hago funcionar tu famoso browser si me interezaria ver tor, odio conexiones lentas
<chapel_> odiais tor porque aqui todos soyys unos espias
<dzup> vamos, de que hablas? the matrix?
<chapel_> eso me pregunto yo que es esto ?
<dzup> no te quejes y ponte a leer
<chapel_> no hay ninguna referencia en san google sobre lo que pregunto lo unico que puedo leer son vuestras idioteces
<dzup> no esperes que todo funcione como en windows, al menos podria pero ocupas configurar, ustedes los de windows estan acostumbrados a dar clicks y nunca quebrarze la cabeza
<chapel_> windows perdoname si alguna vez te fui infiel pero te quiero
<dzup> ademas aqui todos somos voluntarios, no se nos paga, si no se te ayuda es porque quizas tus detalles no hacen sentido, al menos en mi cabeza, que plugins que plugons ...etc, vamos es solo firefox, ponte a configurar y haz el trabajo sucio
<dzup> a mi el firefox me va bien, no se que famosos plugins te hacen tu vida de cuadritos
<dzup> TODO trabaja aqui.
<chapel_> plugins vcl flash player y los otros que suelen ir cargados , quiero que se carguen en tor browser para ubuntu nadie me entiende hablo chino mandarin
<dzup> teaseguro que el error tuyo esta localizado entre tu silla y el teclado.
<chapel_> ja otro topicazo para no reconocer las limitaciones de ubuntu
<chapel_> frente a windows
<dzup> mejor ponte a ver sourvivor man en tu browser http://www.justin.tv/mairj2345#/w/1307481648/14   que esta bien interezante
<dzup> anda cazando un wildpig en la selva :p
<chapel_> pues te has equivocado de pleno no conozco ni uso ese servicio aunque oi hablar de el
<dzup> y en caso que no te sirva tu navegador como deveria con tor, bueno corretelo con wine o virtualbox -> windows ;)
<chapel_> wine a parte de provocar inestabilidad en ubuntu chupa recursos
<dzup> nadaes perfecto
<chapel_> bueno vosotros que soys los que sabeis  de todo esto intentar aunque sea por el avance de la ciencia usar el tor browser para ubuntu con los plugins cargados
<dzup> yo uso linux/bsd todos los dias y hago todoo lo que necesito aqui con mucha facilidd, windows no lo uso mas que cuando me llaman a arreglar las cochinadas de otras personas, windows lo deje de usar hace win xp para uso personal, pero eso no quiere decir que no lo sepa usar ;)
<chapel_> dzup tu que eres de la elite bsd intentalo y usa tor broser con los plugins cargados
<dzup> pues mi compania tiene como 300 maquinas en muchos windows y me toca hacerla de aladin de vez en diario heh, pero bueno te doy solucion, google, wine, virtualbox o regresate a windows.
<dzup> chapel me vaz a hacer demostrarte que se puede hacer eso :s
<dzup> y tan buena que esta justin.tv
<chapel_> en google no encontrado ninguna referencia y los de tor no me contestan que hago?
<dzup> 1.- que guia sigues para comenzar ahi
<dzup> ?
<dzup> te voy a demostrar que SI SE PUEDE.
<chapel_> pongo esto en san google cargar los plugins en tor browser para ubuntu pero nada de nada
<dzup> tor browser, que paquete es ese?
<chapel_> el de 32 bits
<chapel_> para procesadores 600 y algo no recuerdo el algo
<dzup> dame enlace
<chapel_> para ubuntu solo esta el tor browser inestable el beta antes alfa
<dzup> !google tor browser +ubuntu
<kubot> dzup: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<chapel_> desde aqui no puedo darte el enlace tienes que ir a tor oficial descargas
<chapel_> proyecto tor oficial descargas
<chapel_> ya eso dicen todos
<chapel_> dzup
<chapel_> cada vez me parece mas  que este sitio es un nido de espias
<dzup> no encuentro ningun "tor browser"
<dzup> https://www.torproject.org/download/download.html.en  ese?
<chapel_> pues entonces ves al oculista porque debes de estar algo miope
<dzup> tor es una cosa, eso ya lo tienes, quiero ver tor firefox para ubuntu que tanto dices
<chapel_> es este : https://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser/linux/tor-browser-gnu-linux-i686-1.1.9-dev-en-US.tar.gz
<dzup> te pregunto, es ese tu famoso browser que quieres?
<dzup> o dame el enlace del proyecto para verlo
<dzup> voy, dejame ver
<chapel_> si el famoso y maravilloso tor browser  para ubuntu siempre que se le puedan cargar los plugins
<dzup> espera que lo estoy bajando
<chapel_> ok
<dzup> ya me esta corriendo, y ahora?
<dzup> que quieres que haga? vamos a ver si me da tu mismo error
<chapel_> solo veras un plugin cargado
<chapel_> en windows funciono con abut: config plugin all pill scan y los plugins en windows en el tor browser se cargaron y activaron
<dzup> tengo varios
<dzup> y veo qu puedo bajar mas
<chapel_> all pil scan en vez de false true
<chapel_> apero has podido cargar los plugins en el tor browser para ubuntu
<dzup> le estoy poniendo VideoSufr, Rainbow, Pixlr y Amazon ahorita
<chapel_> me refiero a plugins como flash player y otros de esa condicion
<dzup> ya, ahora le meto  BetterPrivacy, HTTPS-Everywhere, TorButtom y VideoSurf, espera y termina de bajarlos
<chapel_> eso son addons no plugins
<chapel_> sigues con la guasa no?
<dzup> dame enlace del video para ver si se ve
<dzup> ya termine de ponerlos
<chapel_> SI ESTAS DE COÑA
<dzup> Congratulations. Your browser is configured to use Tor.
<chapel_> bueno al que no quiere no se le puede pedir mas
<chapel_> sigue con la broma
<dzup> no veo problemasaqui
<chapel_> yo creo que solo ves lo que quieres ver
<chapel_> ante eso nada hay que hacer
<chapel_> bye nido de espias
<dzup> entrea youtube
<dzup> bajando un video de tron
<chapel_> espero que cuando consultes algo vital para ti te traten del mismo modo
<chapel_> arriarito somos y en el camino nos encontraremos
<dzup> no se de que hablas, solo estoy tratando de recrear lo que tu dices "no puedo ver videos de youtube"
<dzup> y estoy comprobandolo, ahi te digo
<chapel_> tu recreas lo te viene en gana
<dzup> dime que recreo pues
<dzup> aca TRABAJAN los videos de youtube
<dzup> el tonto eres tu
<dzup> o explicame
<chapel_> yo no he dicho que seas tonto tu mismo te lo has dicho ahora
<dzup> te voy a poner en /ignore
<chapel_> cuando no teneis respuesta siempre haceis lo mismo censurar
<chapel_> no eres capaz de cargar flash player en el tor browser para ubuntu?
<chapel_> esa era la cuestion principal?
<chapel_> bueno ya preguntare a la facultad de informatica de mi localidad sobre esa cuestion aqui resulta tan inutil plantearlo como escupir para arriba
<fzeta> ieep! nas tardes
<sisa_> hola, como puedo hacer funcionar un enlace que esta en una unidad ntf D:/(data) es decir, un lanzador de acceso directo?
<sisa_> ya he probado crear un enlace y enviarlo a escritorio, pero no funciona...
<sisa_> he intentado crear un acceso mediante telcas Ctrl+Alt+p modificando en gconf-editor, y tampco va...
<sisa_> alguna idea?
<Alhgjsdf__> PuEdEEén aYYUdaME?????
<Alhgjsdf__> kιEro kιтAaar ℓιηυ× ih apOossarSse ωιηdoωs, poke ℓιηυ× eS υυυηηaaaaaнн мιeRdA.
<Alhgjsdf__> kιEro kιтAaar ℓιηυ× ih apOossarSse ωιηdoωs, poke ℓιηυ× eS υυυηηaaaaaнн мιeRdA.
<mejor> hijos de puta, sobre todo miniminiyo.
<Alhgjsdf__> hijos de puta, sobre todo miniminiyo
<mejor> kιEro kιтAaar ℓιηυ× ih apOossarSse ωιηdoωs, poke ℓιηυ× eS υυυηηaaaaaнн мιeRdA.
<mejor> kιEro kιтAaar ℓιηυ× ih apOossarSse ωιηdoωs, poke ℓιηυ× eS υυυηηaaaaaнн мιeRdA.
<mejor> kιEro kιтAaar ℓιηυ× ih apOossarSse ωιηdoωs, poke ℓιηυ× eS υυυηηaaaaaнн мιeRdA.
<mejor> kιEro kιтAaar ℓιηυ× ih apOossarSse ωιηdoωs, poke ℓιηυ× eS υυυηηaaaaaнн мιeRdA.
<mejor> kιEro kιтAaar ℓιηυ× ih apOossarSse ωιηdoωs, poke ℓιηυ× eS υυυηηaaaaaнн мιeRdA.
<mejor> kιEro kιтAaar ℓιηυ× ih apOossarSse ωιηdoωs, poke ℓιηυ× eS υυυηηaaaaaнн мιeRdA.
<cooooo> ¿Qué ventajas tiene Linux frente a Windows?
<_alazar> Estabilidad y seguridad.
<cooooo> contestadmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Nineain> alguno sabe como poner autologin y que lanze una screen en la tty1?
<ken69> buen dia
<ken69> como escaneo con clamav mi red
<ken69> tengo clamtk
<_alazar> Nineain: busca "pantalla de acceso" en sistema > administración
<Nineain> _alazar: no uso X
<_alazar> Desbloquéalo y podrás poner un usuario sin necesidad de contraseña.
<_alazar> Entonces ni idea.
<Nineain> es un ubuntu server
<Nineain> jajajjaaj
<_alazar> Lee esto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472577
<_alazar> Espero que sepas inglés xD
<ken69> alguien sabe como acerlo
<Nineain> _alazar: gracias, pero ahi solo hablan de rc.local
<Nineain> _alazar: ya lo he logrado, gracias!
<_alazar> No me des las gracias si no te ha servido mi ayuda xD
<Smoof> Hola, buenas tardes
<Smoof> Conecte para ver si alguien me puede hechar una mano, tengo Ubuntu 8.04 - Hardy Heron y recientemente compre un disco externo. La cuestión es que no puedo acceder al disco me envia el mensaje ( NO se puede montar el volumen) ¿Que debo hacer?
<_alazar> Yo te sugiero usar una versión nueva, la 10.04 también es LTS y seguramente tenga mejor soporte para periféricos.
<_alazar> En estos últimos años, linux ha cogido mayor importancia y tiene mejores controladores.
<m4v> Smoof: tiene formato el disco?
<m4v> _alazar: capaz que el disco está sin formato y ahí por más soporte que tenga no lo va a montar :P
<_alazar> Hmmf, pero detectarlo debería, ¿no?
<m4v> el mensaje es "no se puede montar el volumen"
<m4v> así que sospecho que lo está detectando
<_alazar> También es verdad.
<_alazar> Respecto a eso, algo que no me gusta de Ubuntu es lo "difícil" que es darle formato a pendrives, discos duros externos, etc respecto a Windows.
<m4v> no es difícil, solo que hay que usar el gestor de particiones en vez de hacer click derecho en la particion
<_alazar> Lo cual es más sencillo xD
<m4v> no se si formatear particiones no debería ser algo sencillo :P
<_alazar> Piensa en ello como un cuchillo, si lo usas para cortar el pan o para herir a gente es cosa de quien lo use.
<_alazar> Vaya ejemplo más raro...
<_alazar> xD
<Smoof> Hola me leeis?
<m4v> Smoof: si
<m4v> Smoof: tiene formato el disco?
<Smoof> mm no se?
<Smoof> Le cargue archivos en el otro pc pero es windows
<Smoof> Supongo que tendra ya un formato..claro
<m4v> Smoof: entonces tiene formato
<Smoof> Si
<_alazar> ntfs-3g ya estaba en 8.04 ¿Verdad?
<m4v> Smoof: trata de hacer que se repita el error ese.
<Smoof> Ok voy
<m4v> Smoof: y abre una terminal y usa el comando "dmesg | tail"
<Smoof> Humm como pongo la barra hacia rriba?¿
<m4v> _alazar: no recuerdo, pero si la partición ntfs no fué cerrada limpiamente, ntfs-3g no lo va a querer montar
<m4v> Smoof: leiste lo que te pedí antes?
<Smoof> Si, apareciera el error
<Smoof> Y ya tengo abierto el terminal
<m4v> ejecutaste el comando?
<m4v> pasalo con un pastebin
<m4v> !paste Smoof
<kubot> Smoof: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Smoof> ejecute dmesg
<Smoof> La barra no se como se pone
<Smoof> Sale mucho texto al ejecutar ese comando
<m4v> "dmesg | tail"
<_alazar> Con altgr + 1
<m4v> usa el pastebin de todas formas, no lo pegues en el canal
<Smoof> Orden no encontrado
<Smoof> ya ya me comi la l
<Smoof> Ahora que hago?
<_alazar> !paste Smoof
<kubot> Smoof: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<_alazar> Pégalo ahí.
<_alazar> Y luego pegas la dirección aquí para que m4v lo lea.
<Smoof> http://paste.ubuntu.com/622641/
<m4v> Smoof: ahora "sudo fdisk -l"
<m4v> Smoof: te va a pedir password, es para ver la lista de particiones
<Smoof> si ya esta
<m4v> pasanos lo que salió en un paste
<Smoof> Lo pego en pastebin?
<m4v> si
<Smoof> http://paste.ubuntu.com/622644/
<m4v> Smoof: ok, vemos de montarlo manualmente
<m4v> Smoof: "mkdir disco" eso crea la caperta "disco" donde vamos a tratar de montar la particion
<m4v> Smoof: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 disco" ese es el comando para montar la particion
<Smoof> Ok
<m4v> Smoof: /dev/sdb1 es la identificación de tu partición externa (que se vé en la salida del fdisk)
<Smoof> Tecleo eso?
<Smoof> permiso denegado
<Smoof> Me quieres decir que sera el monbre con el que vere ese disco?
<Smoof> Con los terminos tecnicos no me entero disculpa
<_alazar> Te está diciendo simplemente que ese es el "nombre" de la partición de tu disco duro externo
<_alazar> No es un comando ni nada.
<m4v> Smoof: que comando te dió el error del permiso?
<Smoof> No ando con comandos m4v voy a Menu principal/Lugares/Iomega HDD
<Smoof> Y me decia No se puede montar el volumen
<Smoof> Igual que hora
<Smoof> Como puedo acceder ahora a el?
<Smoof> estoy viendo los archivos de /dev
<sisa_> Smoof: instala Gestor de dispositivos de alamacenamiento  desde ahi podrias resolverlo
<sisa_> yo tenia el mismo problerma
<Smoof> Como se llama ese gestor?
<m4v> Smoof: me perdiste, te dije de montar la particion manualmente, dijiste que te dió mal el permiso
<m4v> Smoof: usaste el comando mount?
<Smoof> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 disco
<Smoof> Si este
<m4v> que salió?
<Smoof> Mucho texto
<m4v> pastebin
<Smoof> Lo pasteo
<Smoof> http://paste.ubuntu.com/622651/
<m4v> es como pensé, que windows cerró mal la partición (o vos no lo expulsaste correctamente) y linux por seguridad no lo monta.
<m4v> tendrías que ir al windows y volver a conectar el disco externo, y asegurase de usar el "remover dispositivo con seguridad" antes de desconectarlo
<Smoof> Ha, si en el PC con windows desconecte simplemente
<m4v> mal
<Smoof> Haa entiendo
<m4v> podés romper el sistema de archivos así
<Smoof> Ha entiendo...lo hare como me dices de ahora en adelante
<Smoof> Con los pendrivers tambien
<Smoof> No suelo tener ese problema...Supongo que una vez que lo cierre bien funcionara
<Smoof> Bueno...muchas gracias de todos modos :) Ya no os doy mas la lata..Saludos
<m4v> bye
<Smoof> Probare despues ;) bye
<ADEX> saludos alguien que me pueda ayudar
<sisa_> Smoof: se llama asi: Gestor de dispositivos de alamacenamiento y esta en los repos, aplicacines...centro de software ubuntu
<m4v> sisa_: tenía un ubuntu más viejo, no creo que esté el centro de software
<ADEX> hola quiero hacer un servidor con ubuntu 10.04 pero no se si sea mejor ubuntu 11.11
<m4v> 11.11 no existe
<ADEX> perdon error de numeros
<ADEX> ubunto 11.04
<m4v> 10.04 es la LTS, que es más estable, para que necesitas 11.04?
<ADEX> no no para nada
<ADEX> solo quiero inplementar un server para proxy cache
<ADEX> [m4v] me puedes ayudar
<m4v> usa 10.04 entonces. Sin embargo armar servidores no es el propósito de este canal. Te sugiero que vayas a #ubuntu-server (es en inglés) y veas ahí.
<fzeta> hasta más tarde...
<JRamirez696> PREGUNTA: es posible que los escripts que se ejecutan desde el nautilus se puedan visualizar en un ventana, como si lo ejecutara desde una shell?
 * xoan buenas
<_alazar> Hm, ¿alguno sabe si btrfs es mejor que ext4 para un uso de escritorio?
<m4v> _alazar: btrfs está en desarrollo, no creo que sea mejor que ext4 en ningún lado
<luckatoni> Desde que borré accidentalmente archicos de configuracion en home, mi aplicaion radiotray, ni arranca tan siquiera, y mis estudios se me hacen duros, alguna solucion? PD: Ya los reinstale unas cuantas veces
<miniminiyo> az probadoa  desinstalar con $aptitude purge?
<miniminiyo> asi se limpiaria la configuracion y luegoal reinstalar se instalara sin ningun daño q ayas podido acer
<luckatoni> miniminiyo, utilice apt-get purge radiotray, habra alguna diferencia?
<miniminiyo> no deberia
<miniminiyo> pero el aptitude es una interfaz q kiza ayude eliminando dependencias q peuden kedar y dejar parte de la configuracionq  ayas dañado
<luckatoni> que no quede por probar, te cuento ahora
<JRamirez696> PREGUNTA: es posible que los escripts que se ejecutan desde el nautilus se puedan visualizar en un ventana, como si lo ejecutara desde una shell?
<luckatoni> Es posible instalar el JDownload en Linux?
<JRamirez696> luckatoni, claro.. es java. :D
<JRamirez696> luckatoni, !google JDownload en ubuntu
<luckatoni> JRamirez696, gracias, Tenia que añar un repositorio
<JRamirez696> !google JDownload en ubuntu
<kubot> JRamirez696: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<luckatoni> ya esta,xd
<ADEX> hola alguien me puede ayudar hoy instale ubunto server 10.04 y cuando quiero poner mi login escribo y salen letras reborujadas en ves de li nombre osea ejemplo (login:luis y sale login:gurkl)
<miniminiyo> esta mal configurado el teclado
<miniminiyo> prueba
<miniminiyo> con la tecla q te sale
<miniminiyo> ejemplo l-->g
<miniminiyo> escribes g y te deberia de salir el otro ;)
<ADEX> pongo la L y Sale la I pongo la I y sale la w
<ADEX> pongo w y sale la n
<miniminiyo> pues prueba asta q entres
<miniminiyo> y desde el sistema grafico lo cambias
<ADEX> el server no tiene sistema grafico
<cousteau> ADEX, a lo mejor lo has puesto en Dvorak
<ADEX> es solo y puramente terminal
<cousteau> tendrás que configurar el teclado del sistema
<miniminiyo> reinstala
<miniminiyo> y fijate bien o isntalar un gestor de ventanas grafico ligerito como xfce o asi
<miniminiyo> y luego cambias desdes ayi
<ADEX> pero comprendan sino me entra el login
<ADEX> no puedo entrar a nada
<ADEX> es o es lo q pasa
<ADEX> [cousteau] no me puedes ayudar
<dzup> ADEX: loadkeys us
<ADEX> ya pude entrar
<ADEX> ya pude entrar
<ADEX> a hora estoi en terminal buscare en google como configurar mi tecladito
<dzup> loadkeys us
<ADEX> o alguien me puede ayudar
<dzup> ADEX: te repito?
<ADEX> me repites o me explicas
<dzup> escribeeso en la terminal, es un comando:  setxkbmap us -print | xkbcomp - $DISPLAY
<dzup> ese no, perdon
<dzup> el de arriba
<dzup> loadkeys us
<dzup> ese
<luckatoni> !ot luckatoni
<kubot> luckatoni: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<dzup> ADEX: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup    <--ejecuta ese comando
<ADEX> si creo q tardare 2 horas en encontrar cada letra pero lo are
<ADEX> lo ere como root?
<ADEX> o normal
<dzup> ADEX: escoge un 'qwerty'   por ejemplo el spanish con deadkeys y prueba con ese, pero no pongaas dverak pues ese comienza diferente, o peor un teclado chino  que ahi si va estar muy dificil.
<ADEX> ya corregi el fallo
<dzup> ADEX: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup    <--exactamente asi. y asegurate de saber la passwd de root, pues te la preguntara
<ADEX> con el comando de
<ADEX> [dzup] loadkeys us gracias amigo muchas gracias
<dzup> ahora corre ese comando y asegurate: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup   ...pues esos cambios son temporales.
<dzup> para hacerlos fijos debes cambiarlos con el comando de arriba, como root, sino al reboot se pierden
<ADEX> si lo ise como root
<dzup> \ok, bien :)
<braiam> dzup: por que será que a mi nunca me funcionó??
<ADEX> aun como root
<ADEX> me sigue reinicie
<ADEX> y sigue el error
<AntonioL36> Hola
<dzup> braiam: mira si corres sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup   y vaz probando uno a uno?
<braiam> funcionó <-- pasado; ya lo arregle ;)
<dzup> ADEX:  ya lo dije arriba, loadkeys us es "temporal" si quieres que se permanente debes de: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup  <--no hay vuelta de hoja.
<ADEX> a ok
<ADEX> muy bien lo hago de nuevo ok
<braiam> ADEX: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Rk6UoOkLjHE/S-CaTIWoosI/AAAAAAAAAAM/sGJrW0QB8Ts/s1600/bi6mb7.png
<braiam> ahí una imagen con el teclado dvorak para que te ayudes
<ADEX> [dzup] ya meti este comando sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<ADEX> me sale ya la consola q mas hago jijiji
<braiam> ADEX: que no es para el teclado??
<ADEX> siiiiii
<ADEX> pero salen como 100 tipos de teclados
<braiam> en realidad eso no es para el teclado, es para los caracteres,
<braiam> la selección sería, UTF-8, Latino 1 y 5, Fixed, 16
<braiam> pero eso no resuelve lo del teclado
<Tarrasquero> braiam: por que no editais el archivo en sí?
<_alazar> La gente que pone "jijiji" me da la sensación de que se ríen de ti D:
<braiam> Tarrasquero: que archivo?? no soy yo el del problema... :/
<ADEX> [_alazar] perdon por el jiji
<ADEX> mis disculpas
<Tarrasquero> ADEX: que te ocurre?
<Tarrasquero> o ya es: te ocurría?
<Tarrasquero> bueno hay dos archivos esenciales
<ADEX> parese q ya resolvi algo esperen y les digo
<_alazar> ADEX: no te disculpes si no era tu intención, es sólo una sensación que me da.
<ADEX> ok
<ADEX> XD este si es de burla
<ADEX> a hora como le pondre entrono grafico ami ubuntu server
<mimecar> un servidor no debería tener entorno gráfico
<ADEX> aver esplicame eso y el por q hay entornnos graficos si no deve mimecar
<mimecar> un servidor solo debe mostrar las páginas que le piden
<mimecar> no gastar recursos en mostrar un entorno gráfico
<ADEX> [mimecar] soy novato pero es bueno q me explique el por q?
<mimecar> ADEX: gastas recursos
<mimecar> que no hacen falta para un servidor
<braiam> ADEX: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data eso si reconfigurará tu teclado
<mimecar> un servidor no es un pc para trabajar de forma normal
<ADEX> ammm tengo una pc intel i7 960 16g de ram targeta grafica x2 1g
<mimecar> dependiendo del tráfico que tengas puede ser demasiado equipo
<_alazar> ._. y tanto que demasiado
<_alazar> xD
<mimecar> ADEX: ese servidor va a ejecutar aplicaciones web o webs muy pesadas?
<m4v> ADEX: instala ubuntu-desktop para tener un entorno
<_alazar> Aunque si es para servidor, las tarjetas gráficas sobran.
<ADEX> lsi eso si que sobran
<ADEX> es para un red inalambrica en un poblado de 55.000 avitantes el servidor sera para un proxy cache
<ADEX> y pues para alojar 2 sitios web y server mail
<ADEX> [m4v] gracias el entorno ese me lo recomiendas pues hay varios
<mimecar> ADEX: que conexión de red tiene ese equipo?
<ADEX> conexion explicame
<ADEX> te refieres a ancho de banda
<m4v> ADEX: nose el que más te guste, ubuntu-desktop es el entorno normal de Ubuntu
<mimecar> como conectas el servidor a internet
<ADEX> por el momento con tarjeta de red
<mimecar> ...
 * Tarrasquero :)
<mimecar> que ancho de banda tienes para 55000 usuarios?
<_alazar> xD
<ADEX> 2 de 200 megas
<_alazar> ¿Subida y bajada? La leche...
<ADEX> subida 140
<ADEX> bajada 200
<ADEX> megas
<_alazar> Yo lo veo suficiente.
<ADEX> de hecho de los 55.000 avitantes solo el 37%
<ADEX> tiene equipo de computo
<braiam> ADEX: una guia que te puede resultar muy util https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<ADEX> seria un uso de serca de 17.000 usuarios
<ADEX> y eso q no habra youtube ni p2p
<ADEX> nada de descargas
<mimecar> ADEX: sigue con dudas concretas del problema
<mimecar> si no es soporte, usa el canal de OT
<ADEX> [braiam] el link q me pasaste no sale en firefox pasamelo por pv
<as> Quiero editar la BIOS para poder instalar ubuntu desde un pendrive. ¿Qué hay que hacer?
<ADEX> me pueden orientar para instalar el entorno grafico
<mimecar> ADEX: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> pero te instalará muchos programas
<braiam> ADEX: gnome-desktop, kde-plasma-desktop, xfce-desktop solo te instalará lo basico de cada uno
<ADEX> si si eso no es problema ya empese con gnome
<ADEX> gracias
<gustavo_> una pregunta amigos con una maquina virtual bajo windows le puedo instalar drvers y que me reconozca mi capturadora de video pinnacle 700-usb ?
<mimecar> gustavo_: en principio no
<ADEX> [gustavo_] asta donde yo se es dificil lo que pretendes
<ADEX> pues no puede instalar drivers
<gustavo_> uhhh
<GridCube> gustavo_, Guest=linux, Host=windows? o alreves?
<GridCube> si es un host linux con un guest windows no veo porque tendrias problemas
<gustavo_> la maquina virtual la instalaría en linux
<as>  Quiero editar la BIOS para poder instalar ubuntu desde un pendrive. ¿Qué hay que hacer?
<mimecar> GridCube: no le funcionará
<gustavo_> acá es donde no puedo reconocer esta placa
<mimecar> no puedes usar algo que no reconoce el host
<ADEX> [as] no es nesesario solo tienes q booter des de dc-usb
<as> gracias!!
<antigravedad> as:  tendrias que configurar el orden de booteo en la BIOS, pero por lo general eso esta por defecto configurado
<GridCube> gustavo_, no la reconoce para nada nada en linux? si haces lsusb no aparece ni listada?
<gustavo_> as f8 o f9 o algun f
<mimecar> no es lo mismo iniciar un CD que un USB..
<as> antigravedad: ¿Qué orden sería?
<ADEX> [antigravedad] por eso le comento solo tiene q instalar el linux en su usb de tal forma que boote
<mimecar> as: ¿cuantos años tiene tu equipo?
<as> 2
<mimecar> entonces si que arrancará por usb
<mimecar> ¿como pasas la iso al USB?
<as> con Universal-USB-installer
<ADEX> [mimecar] CD-USB esa es la opcion de muchas tarjetas madre q te dice hay esa funcion el sistema reconose si es usb o cd no dije q fuera lo mismo
<mimecar> as: por que no usas unetbootin?
<mimecar> ADEX: los ordenadores antiguos no arrancan con USB
<antigravedad> as: el orden de booteo tiene que ser deacuerdo a las prioridades que vos quieras, en este caso seria 1° usb o disco externo (depende de la BIOS) y luego tu disco o lectora
<as> en que pestaña de la BIOS aparecen esas opciones?
<as> mimecar: ¿Me das el link de descarga?
<mimecar> busca unetbootin en google
<antigravedad> as: depende de la BIOS
<mimecar> es directo el enlace
<ADEX> [mimecar] es correcto tu tienes toda la razon
<cousteau> mimecar, no te fíes de google, a veces da resultados distintos según país
<nasser> Hola. Existe algún plugin para Banshee que sea capaz de buscar los datos de una canción (inclusive la carátula) y añadirlos?
<XuMuK> nasser, el deadbeef esta compuesto de modulos, asi que a buscar xD y si no encuntras siempre te queda la opcion de escribirlo tu mismo)
<nasser> qué es eso de deadbeef?
<XuMuK> nasser, nada, me he confundido... pense ue preguntas sobre eso... es otro reproductor de musica
<danielfcc> saludos, como puedo saber si estan bien instaldo los drivers del touch pad de una maquina toshiba l505d
<danielfcc> estoy con ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> danielfcc: o funciona o no funciona
<danielfcc> mimecar: no no funciona
<mimecar> touchpad puede ser el ratón de un portatil o una pantalla tácil, ¿cual es tu caso?
<danielfcc> portatil
<cousteau> si pasas el dedo y funciona, es que va bien... y si tiene multitouch, también habría que comprobar si funciona
<xangua> danielfcc: seguro que no lo desactivaste con la combinación de teclas del teclado¿¿
<mimecar> danielfcc: que es lo que falla del touchpad
<mimecar> ?
<danielfcc> pues simplemente no funciona... incluso desde el live CD osea que no desactive nada...
<mimecar> danielfcc: no se mueve el ratón al pasar el dedo?
<danielfcc> nop
<mimecar> ¿cuanto tiempo tiene tu portatil?
<danielfcc> es una toshiba satellite l505d mmm la tengo +/- 1.5 anios
<danielfcc>  hay alguna forma de forzar a que funcione el touchpad??
<mimecar> con ese tiempo lo debería detectar bien
<mimecar> lo único es que busques tu modelo de portatil + "ubuntu"
<danielfcc> ya lo hice
<mimecar> es posible que requiera alguna configuración especial para el touchpad
<danielfcc> y no esta
<danielfcc> y como podria configurarlo?
<mimecar> ¿en el panel de control de gnome 2 no te sale ninguna opción?
<mimecar> otra opción es que solo esté desactivado, ¿tu portatil permite desactivarlo usando algún botón del touchpad?
<danielfcc> uhmm si esta touchpad y activdado pero no funciona
<mimecar> ¿que tenias instalado antes en ese portatil?
<danielfcc> no... cuando la compre vino con winbug vista
<danielfcc> y el touch se activava con FN+F
<danielfcc> f9
<danielfcc> y en ubuntu no funciona tampoco el FN
<danielfcc> :(
<mimecar> en windows lo dejastes activado o desactivado la última vez?
<danielfcc> activado
<danielfcc> entonces como podria configurar el touchpad?
<mimecar> comprueba que se carga el módulo
<mimecar> pero en ubuntu 11.04 te debería ir en un ordenador con año y medio
<mimecar> ¿has mirado en las opciones del panel de control de gnome?
<danielfcc> sip
<danielfcc> esta la pestania de touchpad incluso esta marcada como activado pero.. no funciona
<danielfcc> entonces que hago??
<danielfcc> donde puedo encontrar informacion al respecto...
<XuMuK> has probado en google?
<danielfcc> sip..
<XuMuK> synclient touchpadoff=0
<XuMuK> has probado?
<XuMuK> a lo mejor tiene que ir con sudo
<danielfcc> mmm
<danielfcc> eso no he probado
<danielfcc> probado no funciona
<XuMuK> por lo visto es un bug
<XuMuK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/190701
<XuMuK> y https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<XuMuK> yo qe tu lo reportaria, asi puedes esperar antes una solucion
<XuMuK> que*
<danielfcc> uhmm y como puedo reportar
<danielfcc> y como puedo volver activar la tecla FN cuando instale 11.04 si reconocio esa tecla pero actualice y dejo de funcionar como puedo volver a la configuracion anterior?
<XuMuK> danielfcc, tienes windows instalado?
<danielfcc> nop... ya deje lo malo de la vida..
<danielfcc> :D
<mimecar> "lo malo de la vida" con touchpad funcionando...
<XuMuK> pues entonces no me quedan mas ideas
<danielfcc> bueno
<danielfcc> no todo es felicidad
<danielfcc> xD
<mimecar> de momento lo único que puedes hacer es hacer un reporte de bug
<braiam> danielfcc: ubuntu-bug xorg-input-synaptics
<XuMuK> mimecar, por lo visto ya hay varios con el mismo portatil y el mismo problema
<mimecar> sin reporte de bug no hay solución, es sencillo
<danielfcc> ^_^' menos mal ya me creia el unico...
<danielfcc> y como reporto ese bug...?
<braiam> danielfcc: lee lo que dije...
<danielfcc> mmm... disculpa la ignoracia ... eso lo tengo que poner en el terminal?
<braiam> sip
<danielfcc> ok...
<danielfcc> me sale el sgte mesnaje ""
<fosco_> buenas
<danielfcc> me sale el sgte mesnaje ""
<danielfcc> "El paquete xorg.... no exite" ...  :S
<braiam> danielfcc: lo siento es «ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-input-synaptics »
<braiam> me falto xserver
<danielfcc> :)
<TecladoZurdo> hi
<TecladoZurdo> alguien sabe usar la maquina virtual
<braiam> !alguien TecladoZurdo
<kubot> TecladoZurdo: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<danielfcc> sale el sgte mensaje "El problema no puede notificarse:"
<danielfcc> Please work this issue through technical support channels first.
<danielfcc> perdon por el mensaje anterior... ya logre enviar.. :)
<danielfcc> TecladoZurdo, yo te puedo ayudar con virtualbox.
<XuMuK> !kvm
<kubot> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<TecladoZurdo> manos a la obra danielfcc
<TecladoZurdo> ssabes tengo instalado la maquina
<danielfcc> ok
<danielfcc> que S.O.?
<TecladoZurdo> y lo que quiero es clonar un pc que tiene win xp y meterlo en la maquina virtual
<TecladoZurdo> como lo hago
<_alazar> Creo que no se puede...
<danielfcc> sip.. nose puede por lo que cuando instalas
<TecladoZurdo> ??  en serio dicen
<XuMuK> a mi tambien mw suena raro esto...
<danielfcc> un S.O. este instala drivers de la maquina
<danielfcc> y como sabes en virtual
<danielfcc> es lo mismo que la maquina host
<danielfcc> entonces no hay compatibilidad..
<danielfcc> lo que si puedes hacer es
<danielfcc> clonar de virtual a virtual
<TecladoZurdo> mmm
<TecladoZurdo> esas son malas noticias para mi
<_alazar> No se puede simplemente porque los archivos de vbox son poco flexibles, ni siquiera se pueden expandir de tamaño.
<Enlil> hola
<Enlil> tengo una duda en la terminal
<TecladoZurdo> nola y algun metodo
<TecladoZurdo> algun kunfu que pueda derrotar esa barrera
<Enlil> como puedo hacer para repetir el último comando que empiece por un grupo de letras???
<fosco_> Enlil: en terminal pulsa ctrl+R y escribe las letras
<Enlil> whoa
<Enlil> gracias
<fosco_> de nada
<Enlil> ;-)
<TecladoZurdo> como instalo el dim formulario en ubuntu 10.10
<el_otro> hola
<el_otro> como haria para tenr siempre el mismo grub luego de isntalar otro SO?
<el_otro> poner /boot en una particion?
<fosco_> el_otro: grub mostrará siempre el menú del último grub actualizado
<fosco_> al instalar una distribucion se actualiza el grub con lo cual se muestra el que acabas de instalar
<fosco_> si quieres mostrar otro entras en el "otro" y ejecutas sudo update-grub
<el_otro> pero y si quiero un viejo_
<el_otro> ?
<el_otro> ah ok
<el_otro> ahh y listo?
<fosco_> listo
<el_otro> ah ok
<el_otro> gracias
<fosco_> de nada
<danielfcc> continuando con las interrogantes....
<danielfcc> alguien sabe si aircrack funciona con realtek rtl8187se ??
<julian_> hola no puedo abrir google sketchup porque me da el siguiente error. choosefileformatpixel failed
<CloudStrife> wine?
<julian_> si, con wine
<CloudStrife> intentaste buscar en google antes?
<julian_> si, pero no encuentro nada
<xangua> o en la página de wine
<xangua> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<julian_> lo llamativo es que en otra instalacion de ubuntume funcionaba lo mas bien
<fosco_> danielfcc: no damos soporte a ese tipo de programas
<julian_> sera unity?
<danielfcc> fosco_: upss... perdon
<fosco_> no problem
<danielfcc> de todas maneras gracias
<julian_> ???
<julian_> no entiendo nada, esta todo en ingles
<julian_> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/132927?destination=node%2F132927
<julian_> no tengo mas info en español
<el_otro> hola otra vez
<el_otro> eso de update-grub no me funciona
<XuMuK> el_otro, que es exactamente que no te funciona?
<XuMuK> que pretendes hacer?
<el_otro> tengo ahora mismo 3 sistemas instalados
<el_otro> pero yo quiero el rub de mageia
<XuMuK> no te entiendo
<el_otro> grub
<XuMuK> eso sí que he entendido
<el_otro> el grub que tengo ahora mismo no me pilla un sistema
<TecladoZurdo> alguien sabe como solucionar este problema con el dimm formularios del sri me sale en un cuadro de texto DIMM EL OBJETO NO ADMITE ESTA SECCION
<el_otro> bueno yo fui al DVD de maeia
<el_otro> mageia
<el_otro> e instalé de neuvo el grub
<carlos> buenas
<Guest56504> como puedo mostrar los botones de errar maximizar minimizar de las ventanas
<Guest56504> ????
<fosco_> Guest56504: primero habría que saber por que no los tienes, no crees?
<Guest56504> haber recien active compiz y instalaron los drivers de mi tarjeta nvidia
<Guest56504> al reiniciar se me perdieron los dichososo botones
<fosco_> ejecuta metacity --replace & y los recuperarás
<fosco_> luego abre ccsm y revisa que tienes activado el plugin decoracion de ventanas
<Arlette> Hello people :D
<Guest56504> valenciano muxas gracias
<Guest56504> funciona
<Guest56504> xavelas
<fosco_> me ha llamado valenciano? ;)
<ClaudioAndres> hola amigos, queria consultar si alguien sabe como instalar diccionario español a empathy, en google solo aparecen preguntas pero no respuestas
<XuMuK> ClaudioAndres, no creo que muchos de aqui usen empathy...
<ClaudioAndres> Me auto respondo.... me faltaba instalar el paquete de idioma español en ubuntu.... Administracion/soporte de idiomas/ instale español y seria... aparece disponible en empathy ;)
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-10
<dannyLopez> como es la pagina para pegar imagenes?
<colo> http://imageshack.us/
<dannyLopez> colo: ok gracias, y no hay otra con paste?
<marioalter> hola, como instal mi impresora ip2700 en ubuntu
<eldragon87> que version de ubuntu tienes ?
<marioalter> ubuntu 10.10
<eldragon87> 32 o 64 bits?
<marioalter> de 32
<eldragon87> checa este tutorial haber si te sirve http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/132734
<eldragon87> segun tengo entendido canol tiene muy mal soporte en linux pero suerte
<marioalter> gracias
<asnos_ausente> buenas noches
<asnos_ausente> se sabe algo del problemas de las tarjetas wireless con chip 8185
<asnos_ausente> que cliente para msn me permite intercambiar sonidos como lo hace el messenger con el f2=
<braiam> asnos_ausente: el de broadcom? existe un bug reportado ya sobre eso. Lo único que queda es esperar si liberan una nueva versión.
<endriago> hola
<gyirr> hola, ¿que tanto tiempo dura ripear un dvd?
<gyirr> algun programa que me recomienden?
 * xoan buenas
<fosco_> buenas
<sisa_> hoLa, para reiniciar un juego desde como la 1º vez alguien sabe como? Se trata de Sokoban. Por error pinche en nuevo juego y me salto al 2º nivel...
<Arlette> sisa_: Reinstalación, creo.
<sisa_> Brukkon donde ta disponible este juego? sin tener k pagarlo. Stallman no trabajo para el capitalismo.
<estornino> hello?
<estornino> hola?
<fzeta> ieep,pájaros buenos días ;)
<liljoker09> Que tal señores alguien me podria decir como ocultar mi direccion mac o direccion wlan
<nounity> alguien aqui ha podido instalar ubuntu 11.04 SIN instalar unity?
<komachi> hola
<komachi> ?
<XuMuK> hola
<XuMuK> nounity, no tienes que usar unity necesariamente
<XuMuK> elige gnome-fallback/gnome-classic y tendras el gnome2 de siempre
<nounity> Lo que yo quiero es instalar ubuntu SIN estar forzado a instalar unity. Y eso de elegir gnome classic tiene muchas limitaciones porque NO es el mismo gnome2 de siempre, ya que las opciones de configuracion son muy limitadas
<m4v> debería ser el mismo gnome2 de 10.10. Que opciones de configuración estás hablando?
<m4v> si no querés que te ayude funciona también.
<Guest90419> Hola
<Guest90419> cuano ejecuto el WUBI me comienza a descargar ubuntu 64 y mi procesador es de x86 ??
<Guest90419> hola pablito
<Guest90419> HOLA
<Pablito> hola
<komachi> hola
<Guest90419> hola :)
<ubuntu__> Hola
<ubuntu__> estoy instalando UBUNTU
<Arlette> Hello ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> que tal arlette
<Arlette> Todo bien ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> buenisimo
<ubuntu__> estoy instalando ubuntu
<ubuntu__> pero nose si funcionara
<Arlette> ubuntu__: De que funcionara ps funcionara..
<Arlette> Pero la cuestión es como lo hagas funcionar.
<ubuntu__> pues lo llevo intentando
<ubuntu__> y me da muchos problemas :S
<Arlette> ¿Cómo cuál?
<ubuntu__> por ejemplo ahora estoy en live usb
<ubuntu__> para entrar aqui me ha costado un monton
<ubuntu__> :S
<ubuntu__> se quedaba congelada
<ubuntu__> o la pantalla negra
<ubuntu__> luego me dio un error I/O nose que del buffer
<Arlette> Mmm..
<Arlette> Eso es extraño :/
<ubuntu__> hola arlote
<ubuntu__> arlette, te explicaba la ultima vez que logre "instalarlo" al finalizar la instalacion me pedia reiniciar, y cuando le daba OK, aparecia una pantalla negra con una lista de todo el mismo error I/O y luego no quedaba nada instalado
<Arlette> Te diré la vdd. No sé que error pueda ser pero seguro es que lo instalaste mal puesto que la instalación normal de Ubuntu no representa errores así al menos que tengas el disco duro dañado.
<Arlette> Lo hiciste por la parte donde hay que seleccionar el home, el boot y todo eso vdd?
<ubuntu__> todo seleccionado por defecto la instalacion automatica, y hombre dañado no esta mi disco duro, con windows 7 funciona
<Arlette> ubuntu__: Soy mujer
<ubuntu__> jaja ok
<ubuntu__> disculpa, no lo sabia
<Arlette> ubuntu__: Por otra lado, lo hiciste junto con Win7 vdd?
<Arlette> Debe ser que no instalaste bien el grub
<ubuntu__> no, eliminar todo, puse eliminar todo
<ubuntu__> quiero dejar windows 7, solo ubuntu
<Arlette> O sea, que no tienes Windows?
<ubuntu__> supuestamente segun lo que seleccione ELIMINE windows 7
<Arlette> ¿Qué versión de ubuntu andas instalando?
<ubuntu__> 11.04 x86
<m4v> ubuntu__: no es por nada, pero hubiera sido mejor dejar el windows por si falla algo :/
<Arlette> ubuntu__: Exacto, eso era lo que iba a decir.
<m4v> ubuntu__: es una netbook?
<m4v> modelo?
<ubuntu__> es pc de escritorio, motherboard asus m4a788 td-m
<ubuntu__> perdon
<ubuntu__> m4a88td-m de asus
<ubuntu__> ahora la instalacion esta Instalando paquetes
<ubuntu__> parece que demora en descargarlos
<m4v> lo que encontré sobre ese mother me llevó a http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/01/ubuntumaverick-blank-screen-problem.html
<m4v> parece que tenés que usar nomodeset
<ubuntu__> eso que significa?
<m4v> es una opción que se le da al kernel
<ubuntu__> la verdad que ubuntu deberia tener algun sistema de chequeo sobre compatibilidad antes de instalar :S
<ubuntu__> nomodeset.. no se ni donde se ingresa eso.
<ubuntu__> no he activado nomodeset ahora funcionara? o fallara?
<m4v> nose, si por ahora va bien..
<ubuntu__> si va descargando aun, demora muchisimo :S
<ubuntu__> temo reiniciar y que falle :(
<m4v> pero fijate el link que pasé, a ver si describe el problema que tenías
<ubuntu__> a ver intentare, lastima que es ingles
<m4v> oh pero si agarraste ubuntu y sobreescribiste windows, acciones tan temerarias no son propias de alguien de tiene miedo a que algo pueda fallar!
<ubuntu__> jajaja, claro jaja, pero no me hago probelma, todo tiene solucion
<ubuntu__> si mi tarjeta es ATI y ahi dice que se presenta pantalla negra.. lo curioso es que si reinicio la pc luego de varios intentos si inicia
<m4v> ubuntu__: podrías probar si con nomodeset cambia algo, no es dificil, tenes que agregar la opción desde el menú grub, pero capaz que marea algo.
<m4v> pero está explicado en el link que te pasé, aunque en inglés.
<ubuntu__> si lo leo
<ubuntu__> explica sobre el primer inicio, pero esto la verda que para gente que recien empieza es demasiado complicado :S
<ubuntu__> no podre hacer lo que explica ahi, no tendre como leerlo :S ainssss que dificil
<m4v> ubuntu__: después del primer inicio tienes que ver instalar los drivers propietarios de tu placa de video para solucionar el problema (aparentemente)
<ubuntu__> si, tengo el disco de drivers, pero como instalo si no puedo entrar a ubuntu?
<m4v> lo del menu grub es fácil, apretas 'e' para editarlo, reemplazas las opciones "quiet splash" por la opcion "nomodeset" y ctrl+x para iniciar
<ubuntu__> E? en donde apreto e con comillas?
<m4v> en el menú grub, y es solo la tecla e
<ubuntu__> menu grub que es menu grub?
<m4v> el menú que te dá las opciones para elegir el kernel o particiones para iniciar, si no lo ves al bootear seguramente tenés que mantener la tecla shift precionada
<ubuntu__> uff ok, lo intentare, la verdad muy dificil :S
<ubuntu__> como demora en descargar paquetes S:
<ubuntu__> entonces presiono shift para entrar en grub,presiono E y busco quiet splash, borro eso y pongo nomodeset y le doy ctrl+x?
<m4v> sep, pero solo si no funciona la primera vez
<ubuntu__> OK dale hare eso, intentare varias veces, si no funciona, hare eso
<ubuntu__> vamos a ver, ahora aun espero que se descargue, varia el tiempo estimado entre 10 min y 80 minutos :S
<ubuntu__> Instalando el sistema :D
<ubuntu__> listo!
<ubuntu__> termino!
<ubuntu__> voy a reiniciar a ver si funciona! gracias, ahora regresare
<XuMuK> ujejv4esdhegubgt                                                                                                                                                                                                                    p0ñkl.ijhgb6tf5remj t r            rtf22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222  22222222e22222 2222222222
<XuMuK> u7yńghñlñl+ççlklujt5gv0p+ploikghhygttfiop
<m4v> XuMuK: ?
<niko> cat exploits ?
<XuMuK> ñ+++´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´l+
<m4v> XuMuK: avisame cuando saques el gato del teclado.
<brian> Hola!
<Guest91375> logre iniciar desde mi disco!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D
<m4v> !yay
<kubot> ¡Me alegra que lo hayas conseguido! :)
<Guest91375> jaja ahora tengo miedo de apagar, porque me ha costado muchisimo
<m4v> tuviste que usar nomodeset?
<Guest91375> ya que al final editar el nomodeset no funciono, sino que se me ocurrio desconectar mi unidad de dvd y funciono
<Guest91375> lo use, pero no funciono! ahora estoy sin unidad de dvd, ya que si la dejo conectada no inicio
<m4v> que raro, entonces capaz que nada que ver el error que encontré..
<Guest91375> nose si fue casualidad o que, pero desde que la desconecte me dejo iniciar
<Guest91375> ahora tengo miedo a reiniciar
<Guest91375> al desconectar la unidad dvd me dejaba entrar al usb live, y entonces antes de entrar puse para desde el disco y abrio perfecto
<Guest91375> ahora tengo que instalarle drivers?
<Guest91375> veo que trae una comprobacion de sistema, la hago?
<m4v> sep
<m4v> podés ver si tenés drivers privativos para instalar. Aunque si no jugás los drivers libres están bien.
<Guest91375> ya vi, estoy instalando 1 solo privativo de ati
<Guest91375> dice para dar el potencial a la tarjeta grafica, asi que lo estoy descargando ya :)
<Guest91375> creo que voy bien jaja :D
<m4v> es relativo, a mi no me gusta el driver privativo, así que no lo uso.
<Guest91375> no es necesario cierto? solamente me doy cuenta que veo distinta frecuencia en el monitor
<Guest91375> me gustaria poder configurar la frecuencia y la resolucion
<m4v> fijate en las preferencias
<Guest91375> estoy en el centro de control y no encuentro ninguna "pantalla"
<m4v> el driver privativo no me gusta porque no anda bien tampoco, no porque esté en contra del driver cerrado.
<m4v> lamentablemente para ATI los drivers en linux son bastante malos
<Guest91375> ahi encontre jaja
<Guest91375> entonces cancelo?
<Guest91375> no es necesario ese driver privativo?
<m4v> y depende de vos, lo necesitas?
<Guest91375> no se que cambiara.!
<Guest91375> yo solo la uso para msn y mozilla, NADA MAS
<Guest91375> ni juego ni nada..
<m4v> el driver libre no sirve para nada que sea 3D o efectos. Si no jugas anda bien
<m4v> entonces dejalo a ver como anda
<Guest91375> lo cancelo?
<m4v> sep
<m4v> o ya lo instalste?
<Guest91375> listo ahi le di a cancelar.. nose si servira ahora :P
<Guest91375> estaba en proceso de descarga e instalacion, puse cancelar y aun no cancelo
<m4v> desinstalar el driver privativo no es tan sencillo
<Guest91375> UU :S
<m4v> porque toca cosas del sistema que no debería, pero bue.
<m4v> Guest91375: pero lo llegaste a instalar?
<Guest91375> no termino, estaba en proceso
<jysrhtgdf> descargué unetbootin y no se abre
<m4v> Guest91375: bueno, calculo que estará bien
<Guest91375> igual creo que deberia instalarlo porque no me deja cambiar la frecuencia sino :S
<m4v> Guest91375: pero por las dudas, abrí una terminal y ejecuta "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core"
<m4v> que esos son los paquetes que sobreescribe el driver
<Guest91375> a ver m4v quiero poder cambiar la frecuencia del monitor, pero no me deja porque no hay drivers creo
<Guest91375> por tanto creo que si es necesario entonces este driver no?
<jysrhtgdf> descargué unetbootin y no se abre
<m4v> nunca me molesté en cambiar la frecuencia, no se si hace falta instalar el driver privado
<vientosolar> buenas, alguno sabe como activo los atajos de teclado, por ejemplo Ctrl+Alt+T no me trae la ventana de la Terminal
<Guest91375> ok gracias M4V, mi monitor a 60hz se ve horrible :P
<m4v> Guest91375: bueno, aquí pude cambiar el refresh desde las preferencias de pantalla
<m4v> Guest91375: pero yo estoy usando Kubuntu, no Ubuntu.
<Guest91375> a mi no me permite. solo esta 60hz
<Guest91375> seguro es por el driver, igual no se cancelo..
<Guest91375> no me hizo caso :S
<m4v> Guest91375: será que el monitor no lo permite?
<Guest91375> si lo permite, en windows 85hz
<Guest91375> noto la diferencia ahora mismo
<jysrhtgdf> descargué unetbootin y no se abre
<Guest91375> me dio error el instalador
<Guest91375> debe ser porque aprete cancelar?
<Guest91375> o porque a su vez esta actualizando el gestor de actualizaciones?
<jysrhtgdf> descargué unetbootin  no se abre
<m4v> !repetir jysrhtgdf
<kubot> jysrhtgdf: No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<Guest91375> que cliente de mensajeria usais para msn? ya que el amsn si lo utilizo me abre muchisimas pestañas con contactos que ya no tengo ?
<ubuntu__> Hola, puse el privativo de ATI y no puedo iniciar ahora, porque me dice que la frecuencia no va >S
<ubuntu__> como abro para recuperar el sistema_
<ubuntu__> ?
<ubuntu__> necesito entrar al sistema en modo de recuperacion como hago?
<Braiam> !recuperacion
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'recuperacion'.
<m4v> ubuntu__: tenés que ir a una tty
<m4v> o terminal
<cousteau> ubuntu__, ¿te lo dice tu pantalla? si pulsas Ctrl Alt +/- a lo mejor se soluciona
<cousteau> Ctrl Alt menos
<cousteau> y cuando consigas una pantalla normal, cambias la frecuencia para siempre
<Braiam> ubuntu__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<m4v> ubuntu__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<m4v> ubuntu__: desde una terminal, seguí los pasos que dice en "Problem: Need to fully remove -fglrx and reinstall -ati from scratch"
<ubuntu__> a ver
<ubuntu__> ay nose que hacer, me parece que reinstalo y listo mejor
<ubuntu__> no?
<ubuntu__> total no tenia nada en el sistema :P
<m4v> ubuntu__: no podés ir a una terminal?
<m4v> desde la consola de recuperarción
<ubuntu__> nose como ir, pero me gustaria ir a un menu que yo vi que habia
<ubuntu__> que dice UBUNTU CON LINUX NORMAL
<ubuntu__> UBUNTU CONR ECUPERACION
<ubuntu__> tal vez con recuperacion me funcione
<m4v> usá el de recuperación, después vas a tener la opción para ir a una consola con root
<m4v> desde ahí usá los comandos que está en el wiki que te pasé
<ubuntu__> si pero como entro a ese menu de opciones?
<Xago> hola amigos....quién trabaja con Ubuntu Server 11.04? Necesito saber y confirmar cuál es su máquina de virtualización. No quiero depender de VirtualBox OSE
<m4v> ubuntu__: desde el grub, la segunda opción
<ubuntu__> no se como abrir el grub!
<itali-chan> hola a todos, tengo un problema en ubuntu
<itali-chan> las fuentes me muestran letras como la ñ o letras con acentos, cambiandolas por signos de interrogacion
<rengo> holas
<rengo> donde tiene ubuntu inittab?
<rengo> cabio init
<_alazar> ¿Alguien sabe qué arquitectura debo elegir para apt-build si tengo un intel i5 de 2 núcleos (4 virtuales) de primera generación? http://pastebin.com/WHfFL2iA
<m4v> _alazar: que dice "uname -i" en esa pc?
<_alazar> x86_64
<_alazar> Qué escueto.
<_alazar> xD
<m4v> "uname -a" tira más información
<_alazar> Linux zen 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<_alazar> Parece todo genérico...
<m4v> pero si es x86_64 supongo que tenés que usar athlon64
<_alazar> Mmmf..
<brian> Hola
<Guest91301> hola
<gyirr> hola, alguien me puede ayudar con nautilus elementary?
<luckatoni> gyirr, se mas exacto
<luckatoni> y si alguien sabe, te responderá
<gyirr> es una duda, si es posible que clutterview se abra siempre al abrir nautilus
<gyirr> sin presionar f4
<gyirr> ya pude gracias
<_alazar> ¿Cómo lo hiciste? D:
<luckatoni> es que yo no lo tengo ni instalado,xd
<_alazar> Para mí es un debo-tenerlo.
<_alazar> Nautilus es sumamente feo, salvo en gnome 3
<luckatoni> _alazar, tanto como feo, no me pone, pero me gusta,xd
<brian805> Hola!
<tyer> hola, al reproducit un dvd original en mi pc, se ve todo rojo, instale libdvdread4 pero aun sigue viendose asi
<tyer> que puede ser?
<mimecar> ¿puedes reproducir el DVD con vlc?
<tyer> si, pero igual sale en rojo
<tyer> ayer lo reproducio bien, libdvdread4, hoy borre las cache del sistema y nuevamente se ve rojo
<mimecar> ¿como has borrado la caché?
<tyer> con ubuntu  tweak
<tyer> lo que o no se como se llame
<tyer> lo que esta en var / cache
<mimecar> por eliminar la caché no deja de funcionar
<mimecar> ¿que mas ha cambiado en el ordenador?
<tyer> bueno, mmm nada mas
<mimecar> no has puesto ni actualizaciones ni programas?
<tyer> solo un programa, el covergloobus, nada mas
<tyer> de ahi ya no instale nada
<xangua> tyer: y después de instalar e paquete lidvdread4 , ejecutaste el comando:
<xangua> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<xangua> como dice la guía para realmente instalarlo¿
<tyer> si, ejecute el script ese
<tyer> de hecho  ya lo volvi a ejecutar y dice que todo bien
<tyer> pero sigue saliendo rojo el video
<m4v> probaste con otros dvds?
<tyer> pues es que ese mismo dvd ayer se vio rojo, instale eso y quedo bien. Hoy por la mañana lo vuelvo a poner y nuevamente rojo
<m4v> que raro eso
<tyer> si :(
<tyer> ese script se queda guardado permanentemente?
<tyer> o al reiniciar se borra o que
<m4v> debería quedar permanente
<tyer> mm, eliminare el libdvdcss y lo instalare nuevamente, es necesario reiniciar despues de instalarlo?
<xangua> puedes probar instalar el paquete libdvdcs2 de medibuntu
<xangua> nunca he tenido problemas con ese, ayer vi benajmin button y rapunzel
<xangua> !medibuntu
<kubot> medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<tyer> ok,
<tyer> libdvdcs2 y el libdvdread4 es lo mismo?
<tyer> sigue sin funcionar lo del dvd, alguna otra sugerencia?
<tyer> haber, ya da con el vlc
<tyer> al querer abrirlo con totem me dice que le faltan complementos, le pongo buscar y al final dice que no encontro nada
<tyer> que hago ahi
<mimecar> si te funciona con vlc, usa vlc
<tyer> mimercar, parece que en ocasiones da bien y en ocasiones no
<tyer> lo volvi a abrir con vlc y nuevamente
<mimecar> no me ha salido ese error con los dvd
<tyer> parece que es un bug, mimecar, al abrir primero totem y dejarlo abierto, si abro el vlc ya se ve bien, si no abro el totem se ve mal en vlc
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si está reportaod en launchpad?
<tyer> no pues no se eso
<liljoker09> buenas alguien save como puedo conectar mi teclado usb a una laptop
<liljoker09> señores como puedo configurar un teclado usb a mi ubuntu 10.10 en una laptop
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
 * Souchiro-aWay esta Ausente, Razon: ( no toy... ) | Desde: ( Friday, June 10, 2011. 10:39:23 ) Xlack v2.1
<oro_> que tal danny
<oro_> Muy buen dia a tod@s
<oro_> Tengo un problema instalando Ubuntu 11.04 en disco duro externo WD Passport Elite. Alguien podría orientarme?
<mimecar> !ask oro_
<kubot> oro_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<oro_> Compre un disco duro e 320 Gb WD passport Elite. Quiero instalar Ubuntu 11.04 en él. Se supone que ya lo hice pero la computadora no arranca con él. Lo detecta pero no hace el boot.
<mimecar> has instalado grub en el disco externo?
<oro_> De hecho, hago el boot con otro disco externo con Ubuntu 11.04, por eso estoy desconcertado, por que en el nuevo no parece funcionar
<oro_> mimecar, cuando instale ubuntu, no hubo problemas, de hecho, lo instalo "bien"
<oro_> al arrancar con el otro disco, veo el nuevo
<oro_> y las particiones / y home
<oro_> aparecen como unidades de disco
<erAbuelo> instalaste grub en el disco externo ?
<oro_>  en lugar de un sistema de archivos con tales carpetas
<oro_> buena pregunta, no sé cómo hacer eso. De hecho, en dos instalaciones de Ubuntu, nunca me había tenido que preocupar por ello
<mimecar> la instalación de grub se hace en el disco interno
<mimecar> tendrás que instalarlo en el disco externo si quieres que funcione
<oro_> mimecar, eso no es automático si uso un CD de instalación de Ubuntu?
<erAbuelo> no
<mimecar> en ubuntu no
<oro_> es decir, en el otro disco externo no paso esto y todo funcciona bien
<mimecar> lo normal no es que instales ubuntu en un disco externo
<oro_> si, lo sé. Se supone que hay otras distros para eso
<oro_> según he leído
<oro_> no obstante, como me funcionó en un disco duro antiguo que tengia, de 20 gb, Maxtor
<oro_> supuse que funcionaría igual con el nuevo
<erAbuelo> usa el live e instala grub en el externo
<oro_> puedo instalar el grub aun cuando se supone que ya instalé Ubuntu?
<oro_> o debo formatear y particionar todo nuevamente?
<erAbuelo> si, puedes instalar grub sin reinstalar el sistema
<erAbuelo> busca en google
<oro_> estupendo!. Con respecto a las particiones, qué es mejor usar para mi partición de datos: ext3 o ReiserFS
<mimecar1> ext4 como mínimo
<mimecar1> reiser no se si tiene actualizaciones
<oro_> esa era mi duda
<oro_> según leí, ya no tiene actualizaciones ReiserFS
<mimecar1> una versión moderna de ubuntu no te dirá que uses ext3
<mimecar> oro_: ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<oro_> actualmente estoy usando la
<oro_> 11.04
<oro_> de hecho desde un disco externo
<oro_> y estoy más que felíz...bueno, la exclusión de Gnome no me puso muy alegre
<oro_> pero ya me he adaptado a este nuevo entorno
<mimecar> sigues teniendo gnome
<oro_> bueno, sé que puede instalarse el gnome en la nueva versión
<mimecar> no, no puedes hacerlo en la 11.04
<oro_> caray!
<m4v> oro_: no se excluyó, 11.04 sigue usando gnome2
<atotclic> que os pasa buenas
<oro_> pensé que se pod+ia
<m4v> gnome3 viene en 11.10
<mimecar> gnome 2.32 está en la 11.04
<m4v> oro_: hay un ppa para instalar gnome3, pero no es recomendable o soportado ;)
<oro_> leí que pondrían gnome3 en la 11.10
<oro_> hehe gracias m4v
<atotclic> si no quieres unity sal de sesion e inicia ubuntu clasico
<oro_> atotclic, esta es una pregunta ingenua, dado que soy novato en ubunto, pero cómo se hace eso?
<oro_> ubuntu quise decir
<atotclic> cerrar sesion
<m4v> 1classic
<m4v> !classic
<kubot> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<m4v> !clasico
<kubot> La interfaz por defecto en Ubuntu 11.04 es !Unity. Puedes volver al la vista regular de !Gnome saliendo de sesión y haciendo clic en tu nombre de usuario, en la pantalla de Sesión al fondo de la pantalla selecciona Ubuntu Clásico
<oro_> ok...got it
<oro_> :D
<atotclic> clica en el usuario se te abre una pestaña abajo que pone ubuntu
<atotclic> cambias a clasico
<oro_> ya me dio  curiosidad por hacerlo hehe
<atotclic> luego una vez entres en la sesion veras gnome como antes
<oro_> de hecho, y respondiendo a las sugerencias de erAbuelo y de mimecar, voy a instalar el grub en el disco externo que aun no funciona
<atotclic> que te pasa con el grub
<oro_> y de paso elimino la particion reserfs y la cambio a ext4
<atotclic> ???
<mimecar> atotclic: perderás todos los datos
<oro_> actoclic, compre un disco externo
<oro_> WD Passport elite
<oro_> y quise instalar Ubuntu 11.04 en él
<atotclic> una cosa el grub tiene todos los datos de las particones guarda el archivo
<oro_> se supone que se instaló bien
<oro_> pero no hace el boot
<oro_> aunque si se detecta el disco
<oro_> cuando hago el boot con otro externo
<oro_> que tiene ubuntu
<oro_> veo el nuevo y veo que las particiones / y /home
<oro_> están identificadas como unidades de disco diferentes
<oro_> es decir
<atotclic> tienes que actualizar el grub
<mimecar> oro_: que entienedes por unidades de disco diferente?
<oro_> el mi disco que funciona, veo el / y dentro de el el home y dentro de home mi carpeta de usuario
<oro_> mimecar, me refiero a que se ven como si fueran otros discos
<atotclic> o copiar lo que tienes en un grub y el el otro sin borrar nada
<mimecar> oro_: una cosa es que sean particiones del mismo disco
<oro_> como aún no hago nada con ese disco, y no tengo más que la instalación mal lograda de ubuntu
<mimecar> y otra que tengas las particiones entre varios discos
<oro_> ah caray mimecar...ya me perdí
<oro_> es un sólo disco
<oro_> con tres particiones
<mimecar> seguro?
<oro_> sip
<oro_> de hecho en una partición monto el /
<oro_> otra es el swap
<oro_> y en la grande monté el /home
<atotclic> ok
<atotclic> ok
<atotclic> ok
<atotclic> cuanto le has dado al la raiz
<atotclic> de espacio
<atotclic> ??
<oro_> 8.6 Gb
<oro_> al swap 2 Gb
<oro_> y el resto a Home
<atotclic> te faltara si quieresinstalar software
<oro_> cuánto es recomendable?
<atotclic> la home es para usuarios
<atotclic> la swap para memorias intercambio
<mimecar> 8.6 GB está bien para un usuario normal
<atotclic> yo ahora mismo recomiendo 20 para raiz
<mimecar> oro_: tienes 2 GB de ram?
<oro_> si, leí en varios sitios (y aquí hay un gran debate) de la regla de RAM*2 para la Swap
<oro_> tengo 1 gb de Ram
<mimecar> ok, con eso podrás hibernar
<mimecar> atotclic: tienes que instalar muchos programas para llenar 8 GB
<oro_> aunque es de escritorio mi computadora, no hiberno en realidad
<oro_> creo que ahi esta el debate con la regla de ram*2 , verdad?
<atotclic> si tienes que hacer una actualizacion grande o grabar un dvd en la tmp no tendras espacio si tienes mucho software instalado
<mimecar> oro_: un PC de escritorio si que puede hibernar
<oro_> entiendo :o)
<mimecar> atotclic: el DVD se puede hacer directamente
<atotclic> ya lo se
<oro_> pero entonces con 2 gb está bien para la Swap?
<mimecar> si
<oro_> estupendo :D
<oro_> ahora bien, cuánto es recomendable para el /
<mimecar> con el espacio que tienes está bien
<atotclic> directamente todo pasa por la tmp pero puedes decir que utilice una carpeta de la home
<oro_> yo he usado menos de 10 Gb en una laptop con la versión anterior de Ubuntu y en el disco externo de 20 Gb y ha corrido muy bien
<atotclic> la memoria es mucho mas rapida que el disco duro
<oro_> atoclic, es buena idea esa de que pueda utilizar una carpeta de home en lugar de tmp
<atotclic> con la swap con memorias tan grandes minimo te pediria la mitad por que para llenar
<oro_> pues ahí tengo mucho espacio...digo, en el caso de que realmente sea necesario
<atotclic> 1g cuesta
<oro_> he estado checando el uso de la swap con el monitor de sistema
<atotclic> mimecar: me referia a dvd de video
<oro_> y realmente no consumo casi nada
<oro_> creo que las aplicaciones de video, o de edición de video son las más consumidoras
<atotclic> si si correr correra bien
<oro_> y no hago eso...aun hehe
<atotclic> y te costara llenarlo como dice mimecar
<oro_> no obstante y me da pena confesarlo ante ustedes (hehe)
<mimecar> tienes que ser un poco bestia para llenarlo con programas
<atotclic> el problema es cuando ya tienes mucho software
<oro_> aun tengo que usar Windows
<oro_> en modo virtual
<mimecar> oro_: eso es un problema ?
<oro_> no me gusta
<oro_> pero ni modo...
<oro_> necesito un programa que usa un servidor SQL
<oro_> para el trabajo
<oro_> y no funciona mas que en Windows
<mimecar> no te gustará pero siempre lo vas a tener que usar
<oro_> eso es lo que no me gusta
<oro_> hehe
<atotclic> programas juegos etc
<oro_> lo corro en una maquina virtual de oracle
<atotclic> juegos jajajajjajajaj
<oro_> juego...caray
<oro_> golpe bajo
<oro_> hahaha
<oro_> amigos, aquí viene otra pregunta
<oro_> en el caso
<oro_> de la máquina virtual para windows
<atotclic> esta muy avanzado winetrics
<atotclic> ya tienes explorer 8
<oro_> atotclic...tanto como para correr el windows y dos aplicaciones?
<oro_> con base de datos?
<atotclic> si
<oro_> hey hey...eso me super interesa
<mimecar> si quieres que funcione bien virtualiza
<oro_> aaaahh
<atotclic> base de datos de qu
<atotclic> e
<oro_> ya me respondiste la pregunta
<atotclic> de mysql
<oro_> es un servidor SQL
<mimecar> con otros programas, si te sale un fallo puede ser de tu programa o del sistema
<oro_> sip
<oro_> de hecho es un programa de manejo de inverntarios
<oro_> cotizaciones y compras
<oro_> pero usa un SQL server
<oro_> y .net (creo)
<atotclic> si usa net ya es massssss
<atotclic> jodido
<atotclic> segun el que sea
<oro_> lo único que pude hacer para usarlo en una máquina con ubuntu...fue correr windows en modo virtual y ahí instalar el programa
<atotclic> con la maquina virtual podras correr todo menos juegos en diredtx o programas que lo utilicen
<atotclic> a lo vestia
<atotclic> por el resto podras ejecutar todo
<oro_> si, de hecho he usado teamviewer, corel, y programas de uso general
<oro_> el detalle
<oro_> es el consumo de RAM
<oro_> por que le asigne la mitad
<oro_> creo que para que no se ponga lenta la máquina tendría que meterle más RAm
<atotclic> teamviewer lo puedes instalar en ubuntu
<oro_> a menos que haya otra forma de administrarla
<oro_> teamviewer tiene versión para ubuntu o uso wine?
<atotclic> prueba con un pendrive
<oro_> ahhh no no
<oro_> ya lo instale en ubuntu
<atotclic> formatealo en swap
<oro_> sí tiene una versión para linux
<atotclic> no que utilices el pen como memoria
<oro_> todo el pendrive como swap??
<atotclic> si por que no o una sd
<oro_> caray....eso suena estupendo
<mimecar> oro_: ten en cuenta que harás que la memoria usb se desgaste antes
<oro_> supongo que no será propiamente una RAM, pero sí desahogará las tareas de la RAM
<atotclic> en mi web creo que puse como hacerlo
<oro_> bueno mimecar...es es un buen punto
<atotclic> desaogara las tareas del disco
<atotclic> no trabajara para escribir en el
<oro_> perdón...si el disco
<oro_> es sólo un espacio de memoria virtual no?
<atotclic> y luego lo puedes desactivar el disco
<atotclic> exacto
<oro_> en el caso de estar corriendo la máquina virtual con windows, eso ayudará al desempeño general y simultáneo de ubuntu y de windows?
<atotclic> posiblemente si
<mimecar> ligeramente
<atotclic> le podras dar mas memoria
<atotclic> si tener que afectar tanto al disco
<oro_> bueno...supongo que la mejor manera será probándolo hehe
<oro_> y así ver el desempeño del equipo
<atotclic> yo lo quehago ultimamente es o utilizar undisco viejo para la swap
<oro_> justo en eso estaba pensando!!!
<atotclic> asi el disco nuevo nose calienta tanto
<atotclic> o en un portatil las sd
<atotclic> o pendrive
<oro_> ahora bien...esto puede ser a elección de uno verdad?
<oro_> me explico:
<atotclic> si
<oro_> puedo tener mi espacio normal de swap
<oro_> en el disco duro
<oro_> donde esta la distro instalada
<oro_> y si lo prefiero
<atotclic> exacto
<atotclic> o descativarla
<oro_> solo con montar o desmontar ?
<oro_> ya que estoy en un momento de iluminación linuxera
<atotclic> si
<oro_> tengo otra pregunta
<oro_>  y ahora no es del disco duro, sino de una impresora HP
<atotclic> que le pasa
<oro_> el detalle es que Ubuntu sí la detecta via wireless
<oro_> imprime de maravilla
<oro_> el problema está
<oro_> con el scaner
<oro_> no lo detecta wireless
<oro_> solo cuando le conecto el cable
<oro_> estuve investigando
<mimecar> !enter oro_
<kubot> oro_: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<atotclic> tienes el driver
<oro_> oh...disculpen por el enter
<oro_> atoclic...si.
<oro_> con cable todo está bien
<atotclic> cuantos pcs tienes
<oro_> el problema es cuando lo quiero usar inalámbrico.
<atotclic> conectados por wifi
<atotclic> a la impresora
<oro_> bueno los dispositivos conectados al router son varios...usualmente 3
<atotclic> a la impresora
<atotclic> tiene asignada una ip fija
<oro_> ahi está el detalle...tiene una ip fija
<atotclic> tienes algun servidor en casa
<oro_> y es un dispositivo más para el router. Como otro cliente
<oro_> ahi viene mi segundo calvario
<atotclic> bueno la solucion es que has enccontrado la impresora en la red
<oro_> quise instalar una lan para quitarme el problema de encima. E imprimir como si fuera una impresora compartida en una LAN wireless con su respectivo scaner. El problema es que otra de las máquinas tiene windows
<atotclic> imprimes por wifi
<atotclic> instala samba
<atotclic> y comparte la impresora
<oro_> quise usar Samba para poner en marcha la red, pero no sé porqué aveces funciona y a veces no
<atotclic> pusiste usuarios
<atotclic> cambios de ip
<oro_> en ocasiones sí detecto la máquina de windows. Bueno...al revés, esa máquina si me ve, pero yo no la veo a ella desde ubuntu
<oro_> pregunta inguenua mía: es necesario que yo dé de alta a los usuarios en Samba y les asigne IP?
<atotclic> no la ves por que no la has agragdo bien
<oro_> mi router es un modem de prodigy...asigna automáticamente las IP. Supongo que puedo hacerlo manualmente yo mismo.
<atotclic> si asignas ips a si no creas conflictos si se guarda la ip en algun sitio
<atotclic> cuando buscas en el router lo que teda son ips no nombres
<oro_> ajá
<oro_> sólo las puras direcciones de ip
<atotclic> si manualmente tu en cada pc
<atotclic> o dispositivo
<atotclic> asi sabras que todo esta siempre bien conectado
<oro_> Tendré este fin de semana para jugar con todo ello hehe
<atotclic> si hoy pepe =2   mañana a3 hay conflicyo
<atotclic> jajajaj
<oro_> pero de verdad GRACIAS por toda la ayuda!
<oro_> he pasado días leyendo foros...preguntando y tenía el rompecabezas desarmado
<atotclic> no hay de que si te interesa lo de la ram esta en mi web que empieza por las tres w mi nick y luego ,es
<oro_> especialmente con lo del disco duro y la instalación del GRUB, porque como soy muy terco a veces, no me cabía en la cabeza pro que ahora si debo hacerlo y antes no tuve necesidad
<atotclic> tengo tembien como instalar el burg
<oro_> estupendo atotclic. Le voy a dar un buen vistazo a tu web
<oro_> hoy justo se me ha ocurrido instalar un chat y gritar (en modo texto): AYUDA!
<oro_> y heme aqui
<atotclic> tengo un chat en mi web
<atotclic> lo unico que voy a poner uno irc
<oro_> sé que eso no es muy "ubuntu-like" pero aahhh cómo ayuda!!!
<Itxshell> alguien sabe por que no me funciona mi impresora en ubuntu 10.10, es una canon  mp 250. el sistema al reconoce y segun el trabaja bien pero no imprime
<oro_> aún sigo esperando ( y ya con telarañas) que el foro de ubuntu.org me mandé mi contraseña para publicar mis dudas. Cosa que ya hice aquí :oD
<atotclic> puede ser tinta inyectores etc
<Itxshell> no por que esta nueva me funciona en otros sistemas menos en mi ubuntu
<Itxshell> el escaner funcioan perfectamente
<atotclic> oro_, puedes comentar en mi web por tus dudas
<Itxshell> solo que no imprime se le da al orden de imprimir y se supone que lo hace pero no pasa nada
<atotclic> has mirado los trabajos
<oro_> Claro...de hecho, ya que solucione mi problemilla, y me encantará compartir mi solución o la experiencia.
<xangua> Itxshell: no tendrás deshabilitdo Cups ¿¿
<atotclic> oro_, comentalo en mi web
<xangua> así me paso una vez  a mi cuando comenzavaba y quería que ubuntu fuera más ¿rápido' y desactive ese servicio
<Itxshell> xagua no se que es pero si me explicas por favor
<atotclic> entra en elnavegador localhost:631
<atotclic> entraras en cups
<atotclic> Itxshell, eso en el navegador
<xangua> Itxshell: cups es el demonio que gestiona los trabaos de impresión
<atotclic> puedes ver los trabajos etc
<atotclic> cosas que no verasa simple vista
<Itxshell> bueno me dice que hay una cola de trabajos de impresion
<Itxshell> pero no imprime nada
<atotclic> en cups
<atotclic> has visto tinta etc
<atotclic> igual falta un color
<Itxshell> si la impresora esta nueva
<Itxshell> y imprime perfecto en otros sistemas
<oro_> amig@s...me retiro por ahora peroles agradezco mucho su orientación y ayuda
<atotclic> nueva y la tinta dura cinco paginas
<Itxshell> no los cartuchos son completos
<atotclic> solo no imprime
<atotclic> has entrado en cups?????
<Itxshell> como es para un trabajo grande compre los de alta capacidad
<oro_> me mantendré en contacto y en cuanto encuentre soluciones, las comparto. Si de algún uso pueden ser para alguien más.
<Itxshell> atotclic, en eso estoy revisando lo de los cups ya que no tenia conocimiento de eso hasta ahora
<atotclic> ok
<atotclic> oro_, de algun uso siempre sirven a alguien
<oro_> Que tengan un esupendo día
<oro_> pues cuenten con mi contribución :D
<atotclic> si comentas me guardo tu correo y te comunico novedades
<atotclic> ok
<atotclic> Itxshell,  has visto algo??
<Itxshell> un no en apariencia no tengo los cups
<atotclic> como que no tienes lus  cups
<Itxshell> los busque y me dice no encontrados
<atotclic> emtra en elnavegador y pon localhost:631
<Itxshell> ok
<Itxshell> ya
<atotclic> entraras en configuracion de la impresora etc
<Itxshell> si
<Itxshell> me aparece inicio, administracion, clases , ayuda en linea
<Itxshell> en impresoras me muestra mi modelo
<rbndj8> buenas alguien sabe si hay algun serial o crack para FutureDecks Pro v2.0.4
<m4v> !warez rbndj8
<kubot> rbndj8: Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo, música o auditorias de redes wifi (aka robar la wifi del vecino).
<rbndj8> disculpas
<rbndj8> pero es k es el unico programa para dj que se ve muy bueno pero es un demo
<m4v> rbndj8: honestamente no nos importa.
<rbndj8> ok
<rbndj8> m4v osea tu hablas por todos
<m4v> rbndj8: son las pautas del canal. Podes respetarlas o dejar el canal en paz.
<rbndj8> ok entoces me puedes decir como instalarlo FutureDecks Pro v2.0.4
<m4v> rbndj8: no, no es relevante a Ubuntu.
<m4v> rbndj8: pregunta a los que hacen el software.
<rbndj8> en google dice que se puede uzar en ubuntu
<m4v> rbndj8: sigue sin ser relevante a Ubuntu, damos soporte para Ubuntu, no a ese tipo de soft.
<m4v> rbndj8: pregunta a los que lo desarrollan, siendo un programa pago estoy seguro que puedes usar el soporte de ellos.
<Arlette> ¿Qué hosting gratis recomiendan?
<braiam> !ot Arlette
<kubot> Arlette: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Arlette> De nada.
<m4v> Arlette: tomalo como una invitación al canal social ;)
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-11
<Arlette> Ya vengo
<tkw-one> HABIA una vez una chica tan fea tan fea que cuando publico su foto en internet el antivirus la detecto... jajaja yo tambien soy feo asi que nada.
<chilicuil> (≧▽≦)
<braiam> chilicuil: imitador!!!
<chilicuil> braiam: woof, woof __~~~o//
<vazald_> aqui nadie habla?
<xuzas> buenas noches a todos. necesitaria ayuda para resolver un pequeño problema:: tengo ubuntu natty instalado con particion /home aparte. hoy volvi a instalar la misma version de ubuntu en la misma particion que ya estaba (formateando, logicamente) y con mismo nombre de usuario. el caso es que no monta la particion /home anterior por defecto y parece ser que se han perdido todos los datos que contenia. como hago para que ubuntu emplee el /h
<braiam> xuzas: tenias que establecer durante la instalación que montara el /home en la nueva instalación
<xuzas> no se muy bien a que te refieres. donde?
<m4v> xuzas: cuando haces el particionado manual
<xuzas> a la hora de organizar el disco durante la instalacion deje todo lo demas como ya estaba. simplemente formatee la particion en la que habia instalado el sistema y le mande utilizarla de nuevo
<braiam> xuzas: pero existe salvación, solo es cuestión de agregar una linea
<xuzas> es decir, la particion /home seguia siendo la misma, la swap tambien, la de windows tambien, etc
<xuzas> en fstab?
<braiam> xuzas: pero al hacer eso le dijiste al instalador que pusiera /, /home,/var /usr ahí
<braiam> xuzas: sí, solo tienes que saber el UUID con el comando «sudo blkid -l»
<vazald_> alguien puede ayudarme?
<braiam> !ask vazald_
<kubot> vazald_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<vazald_> como puedo cambiar mi nombre real
<vazald_> ?
<braiam> xuzas: perdón, sin la -l
<braiam> vazald_: que versión de ubuntu usas?
<vazald_> la 9.04
<braiam> vazald_: creo que esa ya no está soportada...
<braiam> !9.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) es la décima serie de Ubuntu. Soportado hasta Octubre del 2010. Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<vazald_> a que te refieres
<xuzas> vale
<braiam> vazald_: ↑
<braiam> xuzas: ya tienes el uuid?
<xuzas> y sabiendo el uuid... solo queda modificar el fstab para que la monte cada vez que arranque, no?
<braiam> si con modificar te refieres a agregar, sí
<xuzas> si y no. porque ahora no se cual de las dos particiones es la que me interesa conservar
<vazald_> perdon perdon
<vazald_> tengo la 10.04 estoy dormido
<vazald_> !10.04
<xuzas> habia un comando que era... fdisk o ldisk o algo asi... como era?
<kubot> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) es la duodécima serie de Ubuntu. Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<braiam> xuzas: seria una linea como esta UUID=40c30ff2-ee0f-43ec-a202-973125188fea / ext4 defaults,user_xattr 0 1
<braiam> claro, adaptándola para tu uso
<vazald_> braiam
<braiam> vazald_: busca en Sistema, Preferencias la entrada "Acerca de Mi" y listo
<vazald_> si pero ahi no puedo cambiarlo
<braiam> ¿?
<vazald_> no me entiendes lo que quiero hacer?
<braiam> vazald_: ok, ya vi, ve a Usuario y Grupos en Sistema - Administración
<vazald_> vale pero tengo q hacerlo desde ahi no puede modificarlo el irc??
<vazald_> con algun comando como nick
<braiam> ahhh... ese... bueno que cliente usas?
<vazald_> konversation
<braiam> pues ni idea
<vazald_> xDD desde el tuyo puedes cambiarlo sin tener que hacerlo de verdad?
<braiam> en xchat solo voy a lista de redes y ya
<braiam> me aparecen nicks, nombre real, y eso
<vazald_> soy giliplla creo q ya
<L337> !cuantos
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'cuantos'.
<luis_> problema con initramfs
<luis_> no me inicia ubuntu 10.04
<luis_> alguien que me ayude
<L337> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
<braiam> !kubot L337
<kubot> L337: kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<L337> ok... solo estba probando
<L337> xq en otros cnales tnbien tienen esto
<Xago> cuál es la mejor opción para instalar ubuntu en una netbook Dell?
<Xago> Dell Inspiron Mini
<Xago> un colega está intentando instalar vía pendrive, pero le da error en el video y no levanta wifi
<Xago> ya pos muchachos....nadie cacha el drama?
<Xago> con cuál versión debería instalar?
<Arlette> 10.10
<Arlette> La más estable.
<braiam> Xago: instala o no???
<thomashc> ubuntu 11.04 va a tener wayland?
<thomashc> *11.10
<GridCube> que es wayland?
<GridCube> !info wayland
<kubot> GridCube: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<braiam> !man wayland
<kubot> No manual page for 'wayland'
<cryss> Hola
<cryss> Tengo instalado ubuntu en una particion, y xp en otra, deseo formatear la de xp e instalar win 7, como puedo hacer que siga funcionando normalmente ubuntu?
<cryss> ??
<braiam> cryss: ten por seguro que la instalación de win se va a llevar el grub por delante, así que mantén un live cd a mano y usa:
<braiam> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<cryss> gracias kubot
<cryss> gracias braiam
<tkw-one[TheBAD]> jajaja habia una mujer tan fea pero tan fea que cuando publico su foto en internet el antivirus la detecto... jajajaja
<braiam> tkw-one[TheBAD]: ese chiste ya lo habíamos escuchado
<braiam> !no
<kubot> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<tkw-one[TheBAD]> pues habia una mujer tan pero tan inteligente que una vez le pidio a Dios que la hiciera el ser mas inteligente sobre la tierra y Dios la convirtio en hombre.. jajaja
<cryss> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Arlette> Buenas noches!
<Roinux> Hola
<SadlyMistaken> hola Roinux
<Roinux> alguien sabe como "configurar aun switch virtual con el vmware" ???
<luckatoni> Buenos Dias
<XuMuK> hola
<fosco_> buenas
<Tarrasquero> nas
<Tarrasquero> pinta bien el futuro para linux...
<Tarrasquero> podria salir un open source para triplicar el rendimiento del sistema
<Tarrasquero> utilizando un compilador diferente a gcc
<Tarrasquero> en realidad está por llegar
<Tarrasquero> El secreto de la mejora de rendimiento de Linux y todos sus componentes se basaría en el uso de EKOPath -y no de gcc- como compilador tanto para el kernel como para las aplicaciones del sistema.
<Tarrasquero> la verdad no se si seria eso a lo que se referian a cerca del desarrollo del nuevo kernel 2.7.x y sus mejoras
 * Tarrasquero se frota las manos
<Tarrasquero> http://www.phoronix.com/data/img/results/0/dirndl.png
<Tarrasquero> un grafico de la mejora en ubuntu 11.04 con Dirndl
<Enlil> hola
<Enlil> tengo una duda de libreoffice no sé si aquí es el sitio indicado
<chinchurria> buenos dias
<chinchurria> si es de dia
<chinchurria> alguién en casa
<chinchurria> tun tun
<chinchurria> tengo archivos jpg (un libro sacaneado) Quiero llevarlo a un formato de texto que no sea privativo ¿Cuál será?
<rengo> holas buenos dias.
<XuMuK> tardes)
<rengo> alguien sabe paquete instalar ubuntu para monitorear remotamente la otra pc cooler y temperatura por ssh tire informacion?
<erAbuelo> siesta time!!
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en Español - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic - ¿Pegar Texto? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu 11.04 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<jeggz> que tal
<jeggz> buenos dias
<jeggz> tengo un problema en Ubuntu 10.10
<jeggz> hols
<jeggz> hola
<m4v> !ask jeggz
<kubot> jeggz: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<borreguito> Saludos desde S.L.P. Mexico. Ayudenme con mis graficos   VIA de una targeta gigabyte g41
<jeggz> ok, mi problema es el siguiente, me aparece un mensaje de error del panel de gnome
<_alazar> Vale, pero qué error.
<jeggz> este es el error: el panel ha encontrado un problema mientras cargaba <<oafiid>> Gnome_indicatorAppletAppmenu
<_alazar> escribe en consola: killall gnome-panel
<_alazar> Suele ocurrir que se cargan mal los indicadores, nada grave.
<jeggz> ohh bien, eso me ocurre cada vez que inicio sesion
<_alazar> ¿Tienes muchos indicadores instalados?
<xangua> lo mejor es restaurar la configuración del panel, no matarlo :S
<xangua> !panels
<kubot> Si quieres reiniciar los paneles de gnome a como estaban despues de instalar. Haz esto « gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel ».
<jeggz> esto comenzo a ocurrirme pues instale y configure una version de ubuntu llamada ubuntu snow, y despues aplique el tema de macbuntu
<sancochito> saludossss
<jeggz> ohhh bien, lo que sucede es que tengo activado en global menu
<sancochito> aunque no es un canal de ayuda para impresoras pregunto por si acaso a alguien le ha pasado lo mismo
<xangua> aquí es soporte de ubuntu, no de modificaciones raras
<chinchurria> alguien que me quiera ayudar
<sancochito> tengo una canon ip2000 que derepente no imprime, todo parece ir bien pero la hoja sale en blanco, he probado en natty 64 y windows7
<_alazar> ¿Y no funciona en ambos?
<sancochito> nada
<chinchurria> hola sancochito, primo
<sancochito> por ahí he leido que puede ser un contador interno de la impresora que cuenta las veces que limpias el cabezal y deja de imprimir
<sancochito> por razones económicamente misteriosas :P
<sancochito> mucho me temo que es otra sucia maniobra más de la industria :S
<chinchurria> quien sabe de archivos pdf o su contraparte en linux
<chinchurria> alguien que sea un genio
<sancochito> el del pelotazo es Mark Zükerberg :)
<sancochito> je,je, obsolescencia programada
<sancochito> más que obsolescencia es que la joden, directamente
<sancochito> además es por tiempo, no copias tiro pocas
<chinchurria> tengo archivos jpg, perfectamente ordenados (un libro scaneado) ahora bien quiero convewrtirlos por lote en archivos pdf ordenados de la misma manera, y luego convertirlos en OCR para que sean modificables como texto
<sancochito> chichurria, buff pues que la fuerza te acompañe
<chinchurria> owan
<sancochito> ¿y no puedes intentarlo con losjpg directamente?
<rengo> alguien conoce modo x paquete usar dd?
<sancochito> con buscar OCR linux si hay algo debería salir
<chinchurria> ya los converti en jpg por lotes
<chinchurria> el primer reto es que se me desordenaron
<chinchurria> esa es la primera razón para convertir esas imagenes en ocr,
<chinchurria> pero devueltas como pdf
<chinchurria> perdón ya los converti en pdf por lotes
<luckatoni> Buenas
<luckatoni> Por que al cambiarle el puerto del sshd, me da error al conectarme "route to host"?
<mimecar> porque estas usando un puerto erróneo
<luckatoni> mimecar, he cambiado el puerto en el fichero ssh_conf y he reniciado
<luckatoni> por que va ser erroneo ?
<mimecar> haces la conexión ssh poniendo el puerto nuevo?
<luckatoni> mimecar, si
<luckatoni> usuario@ip:puerto
<autofsckk> ssh -p s
<autofsckk> ssh -p <puerto> usuario@host
<luckatoni> autofsckk, ya hice asi tambien, es lo mismo creo
<autofsckk> prueba poniendo  -vv para ver que te dice, seguro ahi te marca el error
<mimecar> luckatoni: has configurado el cortafuegos?
<luckatoni> eso ya no, lo estaba viendo ahora
<autofsckk> en  /etc/hosts.allow  poner    sshd: ALL   o los ips a recibir conexiones    verificar que el nateo del router este correcto al nuevo puerto
<luckatoni> autofsckk, ya añadi eso en el fichero, pero nada,xd
<luckatoni> mimecar, he añadido al cortafuegos el puerto para el servicio sshd
<mimecar> al cortafuegos y al router?
<luckatoni> aauuu
<luckatoni> maldito router,xd
<euclydex> buenas
<VOYAGER1> buenas
<braiam> luckatoni: el servicio de sshd? no querrás decir el puerto en que escucha ssh?
<Xago> amigos, instalé ubuntu server en un servidor, claro. El tema es que le indiqué que me instalara los paquetes de virtualización...hasta ahí todo bien...pero a la hora de querer usar una GUI para instalar los clientes....no logro hacer funcionar ninguno de los clientes VMware's o Xen's
<braiam> Xago: seguiste alguna guía?
<Xago> si...estaba leyendo principalmente la de ubuntu-es
<Xago> y otra en inglés...
<mimecar> Xago: vmware es de pago
<Xago> instalé vmware y xen de los repositorios propios...pero nada
<Xago> no corren
<mimecar> solo puedes ejecutar máquinas que ya esten creadas
<Xago> yo uso virtual box OSE en mi desktop/laptop
<Xago> dentro de este gui...levanto windows(varios) y otras recetas ;)
<Xago> es lo mismo con el server?
<Xago> vmware...es pago? :(
<Xago> lo desintalo de inmediato :@
<mimecar> la parte de crear máquinas si
<Xago> mimecar, no entendí
<mimecar> vmware permite ejecutar una máquina ya creada
<mimecar> pero no puedes crear nuevas
<fzeta> res
<SergioMeneses> buenas \ø/
<braiam> Xago: creo que lo que quieres es esto https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/virtualization.html
<Tarrasquero> buenas!
<luckatoni> buenas Tarrasquero
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<erAbuelo> buenas
<_alazar> Vaya, no me acuerdo cómo se hacía para no necesitar contraseña con un usuario.
<GridCube> durante el primer login?
<_alazar> Al momento de elegirlo.
<_alazar> Es decir, me sale la pantalla del login, lo elijo y entra.
<_alazar> Si cambio de un usuario a ese, igual.
<_alazar> Quiero deshabilitarlo para poder cambiarle el escritorio.
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> no entiendo
<_alazar> Que no me pide contraseña con ese usuario.
<_alazar> A eso me refiero.
<GridCube> no creo que se pueda hacer eso
<GridCube> si se puede no lo sé
<mimecar> para cambiar el escritorio no tienes que evitar que puda la contraseña
<_alazar> Ya está.
<mimecar> cierra la sesión y en principio debería dejarte poner otro escritorio al usuario
<mimecar> si entra automático tendrás que desactivar esa opción en ubuntu
<rasta> holaaaaaa
<rasta> holaaaaa
<rasta> que tal
<rasta> nadie  aquí ????
<braiam> !ask rasta
<kubot> rasta: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<d-arker> la programacion se puede relacionaar con la electronica? logrando objetivos especificos :S
<GridCube> !ot | d-arker
<kubot> d-arker: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Triviox> Estás XuMuK? hace unos días me ayudastes a instalar los drivers de ATI (me pasaste la idea de cerrar las X antes, cosa que yo no conocía)... Gracias a lo cual pude jugar el Prey (por lo que te agradecí) pero ahora vuelvo ya que el VLC que funcionaba mal (según yo, se cortaba por tema de codecs) quedó funcionando perfecto!!
<Triviox> Gracias y Saludos!
<chinchurria> con que programa puedo scanear y las imágenes las convierta en texto
<m4v> xsane o skanlite para scanear, para hacer OCR yo usé tesseract, es una aplicación de consola y necesita que las imágenes sean tiff.
<chinchurria> con que programa puedo scanear y las imágenes las convierta en texto
<[The]> Hola a todos
<[The]> como estan
<[The]> hace unos dia instale moc en ubuntu 11.04. Hoy abri la aplicacion  y cuando subo el volumen de la musica me sale el siguiente mensaje ((110!) Can't set mixer: Error de entrada/salida ) que puedo hacer para que suba el volumen
<Wyvern666> es realmente necesario hacer apt-get update cuando recien se instala ubuntu?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> y apt-get upgrade después
<braiam> Wyvern666: para obtener todas la actualizaciones y reparar cualquier fallo descubierto
<granjero> hola, quiero formatear mi disco rigido y hacer que a la vez lo chequee de errores sector por sector, como es el comando? mkfs.etx4 -c /dev/sda
<Wyvern666> [braiam] osea que auqnue estes instalando la ultima version de ubuntu, hay que hacer update?, pero el cambio seria mas notorio si instalaras una version mas antigua ?
<mimecar> granjero: seguro que quieres perder todo el contenido de ese disco?
<granjero> ya esta bakupeado
<granjero> y es un desastre de mil particiones en mil formatos diferentes
<mimecar> Wyvern666: en una instalación nueva tienes que usar siempre la última versión de ubuntu
<braiam> Wyvern666: luego de que se libera la versión, se van descubriendo fallas con el tiempo y se van reparando con actualizaciones
<Wyvern666> [braiam] ahh entiendo, y eso es en realidad en cualquier distribucion no?
<braiam> Wyvern666: esta hecha por humanos y los humanos no son perfectos, así como todo lo que hacen ;)
<braiam> están*
<Wyvern666> [braiam] heh, si, es que estoy recien entrando en el "mundo linux", por eso las preguntas noob xD
<Wyvern666> [braiam] me extraña que leas un tutorial sobre como instalar una distro, y que nisiquiera recomiende hacer update
<mimecar> Wyvern666: el propio sistema se actualiza solo
<mimecar> no tienes que ejecutar nada en la consola
<Wyvern666> entonces porque hoy pregunte y me dijistes que si
<Wyvern666> xD
<mimecar> es necesario hacerlo
<mimecar> si no quieres que el sistema lo haga por ti
<mimecar> las actualizaciones se comprueban cada 24 horas
<Wyvern666> [mimecar] por defecti el sistema se actualiza solo?
<mimecar> si
<Wyvern666> pero recien luego de 24hs?
<Wyvern666> no en el momento de instaalcion y no luego de haber modificado los repositorios
<mimecar> durante la instalación se ponen las actualizaciones si lo activas
<Wyvern666> [mimecar] ah, ya ni me acuerdo si preguntaba algo asi
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-12
<snowblack> alguien que me pueda ayudar!!!
<snowblack> soy nuevo en esto!!!
<snowblack> eyyy you!!!! Can you Help me Plase!!???
<braiam> !ask snowblack
<kubot> snowblack: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<snowblack> ok
<snowblack> pense que nadie esta  por aqui!!!
<snowblack> A la hora de iniciar mi computadora me aparece que a donde quiero  ir... tengo el ubuntu 10.04  en la cual me muestra windows  o ubuntu me imagino que es el lilo pero no se como manipularlo!!!! ya qu me pone por default windows y no ubuntu
<snowblack> alguien sabe como baje el administrador de arranque pero no lo encuentro
<snowblack> wwwuuuaaa!
<cousteau> te sale una lista de opciones como dentro de un rectángulo?
<snowblack> nop
<snowblack> y ya lo intale man!!
<cousteau> digo al arrancar, lo de que te da a elegir uno u otro, pero te pone por defecto windows
<snowblack> si asi es
<cousteau> es como una lista de opciones dentro de un recuadro, o sin recuadro?
<snowblack> pero me lo pone en modo terminal o modo ms-dos como lo quieras llamar y a veces se me pasa  y me mete a windows  y creeme que a la larga si es molesto!!
<cousteau> instalaste con wubi, o directamente en su propia partición?
<snowblack> y otra cosa  tengo ratito usando el ubuntu y cada que hace una actualizacion me pone varios ubuntus pero solo en modificacione
<snowblack> la hice directamente!!!
<braiam> snowblack: a ver si nos entendemos... antes de arrancar la pc le insertaste un CD de instalación de ubuntu?
<cousteau> snowblack, bien, tendrás que modificar el archivo /etc/default/grub
<snowblack> no
<cousteau> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<snowblack> este la esta instalado mi buen!!!
<snowblack> a ok
<snowblack> el grub!!!
<snowblack> ya ya
<braiam> cousteau: le mi pregunta y su respuesta
<snowblack> gracias hermanos disculpen la torpeza!!!
<snowblack> saludos
<braiam> lee*
<cousteau> y cambiar la línea que pone GRUB_DEFAULT=? por =0
<snowblack> ok
<snowblack> entendido
<snowblack> reiniciando maquina!!!
<cousteau> braiam, creo que lo entendió como "a la hora de arrancar" y no "cuando instalaste"
<cousteau> snowblack, espera
<cousteau> ¬¬
<braiam> se fue...
<cousteau> y luego ejecutas update-grub
<cousteau> ¿de acuerdo, snowback? perfecto
<cousteau> (****prisas...)
<braiam> cousteau: estas hablando solo
<braiam> ¬¬
<cousteau> braiam, no, estoy practicando la conversación
<braiam> eso lo explica todo...
<cousteau> vamos, tenía las instrucciones ya pensadas, no me las iba a callar sólo porque no estuviese
<braiam> bueno
<novatillo> hola a todos alguein sabe donde se guardan ahora los videos de youtube en ubuntu 10.10 que antes se guardaban en /tmp
<braiam> novatillo: en .config/firefox/cache
<braiam> tienes que fijarte en el tamaño del fichero
<novatillo> y se copian = que como antes de tmp??
<braiam> novatillo: que si tienen nombre y extención es lo que quieres decir? no, tienen un nombre aleatorio como LhjLlks
<novatillo> no es que lo que pasa es que quiero bajar una clase de youtube como antes en /tmp
<novatillo> osea solo jalar el video y ya como antes se asi sin programas ni nada
<braiam> novatillo: te dije donde buscar... ¬,¬
<novatillo> ya me meti pero no me sale
<novatillo> me meti a consola .config y nada
<cousteau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568869/ <- este script copia/linkea los vídeos de flash de vuelta a /tmp
<braiam> novatillo: consola??? simplmente tienes que ir a nautilus, presionar Ctrl + H buscar la carpeta .config / firefox / cache y buscar tu video
<cousteau> o puedes buscarlos directamente poniendo   nautilus "/proc/$(pidof npviewer.bin)/fd"
<novatillo> ok
<cousteau> eso te abrirá una carpeta, por ejemplo /proc/1450/fd, dentro de la cual están los vídeos en flash (y otras cosas) tal como estaban antes en /tmp
<braiam> cousteau: y ahora están ahí??
<cousteau> aparecen como enlaces, así que si los copias y los pegas a lo mejor se pega el enlace
<cousteau> braiam, puede que antes también estuvieran... esa carpeta muestra los archivos en uso por el proceso
<cousteau> o algo así
<braiam> ohh... solo los enlaces simbolicas
<braiam> simbolicos*
<cousteau> braiam, son enlaces simbólicos, pero están rotos (aparecen como rotos)... pero se pueden abrir, y copiar con cp -L
<cousteau> no me preguntes por qué
<novatillo> ya le di pero no me deja entrar
<cousteau> no te deja entrar? qué te dice?
<novatillo> dice que el contenido no se  puede mostrar
<cousteau> er... estás usando firefox?
<novatillo> si
<braiam> novatillo: tienes el video reproduciendo??
<cousteau> te sale algo si pones   pidof npviewer.bin   ?
<novatillo> no
<braiam> ahí esta! tienes que tener el video en alguna pestaña
<novatillo> lo tengo en pausa
<novatillo> el video
<braiam> ok, ahora espera a que carge por completo
<cousteau> en principio no hace falta... debería verse algo con   pidof npviewer.bin
<novatillo> y como se pega el script
<braiam> cousteau: tengo ff abierto (sin video) y no aparece nada
<cousteau> braiam, abre un vídeo
<braiam> ya estaba en eso :P
<braiam> todavía nada ...
<braiam> ups... my fault... i use html5 on youtube :P
<braiam> nada :/
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes
<oro_> hola a todos
<oro_> Sigo batallando con un disco duro externo. Simplemente no entiendo porqué no puedo instalar ubuntu ahí, y en otro disco no tuve ningún problema. Si hago el boot desde un disco duro externo, puedo instalar el grub en el otro disco externo o sólo puedo hacer eso si arranco desde el CD de Ubuntu?
<oro_> Originalmente instalé ubuntu 11.04 en un disco duro viejito de poca capacidad y lo hice a partir del CD. Ese disco duro lo puse en un chasis externo y lo acceso por USB. Como me gustó, compré un disco duro nuevo, de 300 Gb para usarlo sólo con Ubuntu, hice la isntalación desde el CD, pero aquí ha ocurrido algo muy raro para mi: la instalación concluye con éxito pero al reiniciar, no hace el boot desde ese disco. He notado que las pa
<oro_> rticiones / y home no aparecen como directorios del mismo sistema de archivos, sino como dos sistemas de archivos montados de manera independiente y sin relación el uno con el otro por eso, supongo yo, que no encuentra el boot.  Me recomendaron reinstalar el Grub, pero francamente aquí ya me he perdido totalmente.
<braiam> oro_: espera unos momentos
<braiam> puedes dar la salida de «sudo fdisk -l» en pastebin
<oro_> si
<oro_> ahora la pongo
<oro_> pongo todo o sólo lo que concierne al disco duro que está dándome problemas?
<braiam> todo
<oro_> lo publico aquí en el canal?
<braiam> sí
<oro_> ok...gracias
<oro_> Disco /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<oro_> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 19457 cilindros
<oro_> Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<oro_> Tamaño de sector (lógico / físico): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<oro_> Tamaño E/S (mínimo/óptimo): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<braiam> oro_: no te dije en paste bin ¬,¬
<braiam> !paste oro_
<kubot> oro_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<oro_> ok
<oro_> voy a pegarlo ahi
<oro_> bueno, ya lo he pegado
<oro_> pero ...ahora qué hago?
<braiam> oro_: lee lo que esta entreparentesis
<oro_> hehe no lo entendía
<oro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/624844/
<braiam> oro_: es esta Disco /dev/sdb: 320.1 GB,
<oro_> si
<oro_> ese es el disco nuevo que ya tiene ubuntu 11.04 pero no hace el boot
<braiam> oro_: que está en /dev/sdb1??
<oro_> ahi debería estar montado el /
<oro_> y en sbd6 el home
<oro_> de hecho los archivos respectivos están ahí
<braiam> oro_: busca si existe la carpeta /boot en sdb1
<oro_> en sdb1 estan todas las carpetas de /
<oro_> si existe
<oro_> y dentro de ella la carpeta de grub
<braiam> ok
<braiam> oro_: intentaste deshabilitando todas las opciones de arranque?
<oro_> a qué te refieres con ello braiam...te refieres a las otras opciones (discos) que puedan hacer boot?
<braiam> si, todos los discos exepto el disco usb
<oro_> recuerda que es un disco externo y de hecho lo probé sólo con el disco duro que está dentro de la pc y que tiene windows
<braiam> oro_: bootea en otra pc??
<oro_> ummm...sensata pregunta, pero no lo he checado...si me das un min, lo checo con la laptop (que tambien tiene ubuntu)
<braiam> ok
<oro_> lo que si es un hecho, es que tengo el otro externo y con ese si arranca todo bien
<oro_> y es ubuntu 11.04...justo lo mismo que estoy tratando de replicar. Por eso sé que no es nada del bios
<oro_> justo estoy trabajando con ese otro disco externo
<oro_> ---checando en la laptop ----
<unknow_> Buenas, alguien me puede ayudar con Xoops.
<unknow_> ?
<oro_> braiam...si arrancó en la laptop!
<oro_> bueno...entonces el disco externo esta bien y funcionando a la perfección
<braiam> al parecer...
<oro_> de hecho ya detectó mi red inalámbrica...internet...todo
<oro_> acabo de descubrir algo
<oro_> quizá sea algo irrelevante ...pero como soy nuevo en esto, me parece interesante. El disco duro de la laptop se  ve igual que como se ve un externo al otro en la pc
<oro_> las particiones se ven como sistemas de archivos
<oro_> cada una
<oro_> bueno...entonces era normal lo que he venido viendo hasta ahora. Pero sigue la pregunta en el aire...porque no arrancará ese disco la pc y la laptop si. Y aun más, porque la pc sí arranca con otro externo?
<oro_> Por otro lado, esto prueba que sí se puede instalar ubuntu SIN problemas en los discos WD Passport Elite. En la web, hay posts que dicen que no se puede.
<oro_> (y ese SIN problemas que dije..ejeeemm...lo doy por bueno aunque sigo sin explicarme lo que pasa con mi pc)
<braiam> oro_: busca ayuda en la documentación de tu placa madre, o un update al bios, foros... etc..
<oro_> Si braiam...bueno ahora la pregunta ha cambiado hehe
<oro_> la otra cosa es checar los puertos USB
<oro_> probar justo en el mismo puerto en donde conecto el otro externo
<oro_> voy a seguir haciendo pruebas y después comparto por aquí lo que haya encontrado. Por aquello que le sea útil a alguien más.
<oro_> Muchas gracias braiam
<oro_> :o)
<oro_> Me retiro por ahora. Que se encuentren bien tod@s
<oro_> y gracias de nueva cuenta
<Syaoraang> hola, alguna chica?
<dzup1> ahi les hablan
<dzup1> "chicas"
<Syaoraang> bueno, mujeres
<dzup1> ahi les hablan mujeres
<Syaoraang> pfff, compadres, son muy aburridos
<Syaoraang> comadres porque no comadrean T_T
<dzup1> esque estas en el canal equivocado
<di3gopa> =P
<unknow_> Buenas, alguien me puede ayudar con Xoops?
<braiam> !alguien unknow_
<kubot> unknow_: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<guampa> !bp
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'bp'.
<braiam> !gq
<kubot> Estas seguro de que tu pregunta nos permitirá ayudarte? Por favor lee http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html para entender como hacer una "mejor" pregunta.
<XuMuK> hola
<Tarrasquero> o/ nos dias
<kyperf> hola
<gorthaug> hola
<gorthaug> a ver si alguien me puede resolver una duda... como se nombra al dispositivo de sonido en la carpeta /dev ?? que tengo un programa que intenta mandar a /dev/dsp y no existe ese archivo
<kyperf> hola
<kyperf> carga el modulo snd-pcm-oss
<kyperf> se soluciona?
<gorthaug> no encuentro ningún paquete con ese nombre
<kyperf> no es un paquete ¬¬
<gorthaug> am xD
<gorthaug> ok
<kyperf> que programa es el que qquieres usar? y cual es el error que lanza?
<gorthaug> root@gorthaug-1001PX:/dev# modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<gorthaug> FATAL: Module snd_pcm_oss not found.
<gorthaug> no tengo ese módulo
<kyperf> que progrma es el que quieres usar?
<gorthaug> el programa es gtick
<gorthaug> es un metronomo, para llevar el tempo en la música
<kyperf> y el error que te da es...?
<gorthaug> cuando le doy a iniciar me dice "Por favor, compruebe que el dispositivo de sonido
<gorthaug> especificado y el fichero de sonido están accesibles."
<gorthaug> en las preferencias del programa te permite decir cual es el "fichero" de /dev que corresponde al dispositivo, y por defecto viene /dev/dsp
<gorthaug> pero... no existe
<kyperf> que usas alsa?
<gorthaug> mmm no... uso pulse que viene por defecto
<kyperf> tienes padsp en /dev?
<gorthaug> no
<kyperf> pues es raro, en teoria pulse reemplaza dsp con padsp...
<kyperf> dime la salida de
<kyperf> lsof |grep dev/dsp & lsof |grep dev/snd
<gorthaug> http://pastebin.com/PfXMnuPs aquí está kyperf
<kyperf> ok
<kyperf> comprueba que puedes lanzar padsp
<gorthaug> sip
<kyperf> lanza tu programa con padsp
<kyperf> es decir
<gorthaug> ok
<gorthaug> si, si entiendo
<kyperf> padsp aquituprogr
<gorthaug> funciona, gracias
<kyperf> ya se oye? :)
<alfonso> hola
<kyperf> hola
<gorthaug> hola
<kyperf> funciona o no ? ¬¬
<alfonso> quiero instalar ubuntu 11.04 desde un dvd , ahora mismo tengo ubuntu 10.04 y me gustaria conservar todas las configuraciones actuales incluidos los archivos de amule que estan a medias de descargar y los datos de evolution correos y contactos etc
<gorthaug> si, si, mira arriba que te dije que funcionaba y te di las gracias :D
<alfonso> para hacer una copia de todo como se hace ?
<gorthaug> copia tu carpeta /home a otro disco duro
<gorthaug> y te recomiendo hacer una partición para el sistema y otra para home
<alfonso> gorthaug: actualmente tengo dos particiones
<alfonso> una para "/" y otra para /home
<gorthaug> pues cuando vayas a instalar la nueva ubuntu marca la / como partición para sistema y la otra para home
<alfonso> pero la duda que tengo es si se guardan todos los datos
<gorthaug> si si, mientra que no la marques para que la formatee
<alfonso> ok
<gorthaug> eso si
<gorthaug> los programas los tendrás que instalar de nuevo
<alfonso> pero los archivos de amule que estan amedias por ejemplo lo puedo conservar ?
<gorthaug> si, esos archivos estarán en ~/,aMule/Temp no?
<alfonso> si
<gorthaug> mientras le digas al aMule donde están los temporales no hay problema
<gorthaug> amule los tomará y
<gorthaug> los pondrá en cola
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<alfonso> gorthaug: entonces hago la instalación y en la particion de / no le doy a formatear
<fzeta> buenos días figuras ;)
<fosco_> buenas
<chinchurria> <chinchurria> Crítica: En poco tiempo de migrar a Ubuntu como Usurio final, con la promesa de una comunidad solidaria, me encontrado con la siguiente limitación: Cuando solicitas ayuda, generalmente la respuesta es muy vaga y general, nada especifica, incluso con la notoria intención de obligarte a pederte en el mar de la información inespecifica que se encuentra en internet bajo una premisa equivocada de que el que usa softwere libre debe inves
<chinchurria> tigar a fondo
<chinchurria> <chinchurria> lo vericuetos de la computación, cosa bastante equivocada, a un usuario final lo que le interesa es la aplicación de la computación a un área especifica lo más rapido y cómodamente posible, no volverse un estudioso de un área donde están ustedes. El resto es como que un medico cuando se le consulta, te de un libro de medicina o te de una pista de la enfermedad para que tu trates investigando de diagnosticarte. Desde el principi
<aguitel> chinchurria, algo de cierto tienes en tu charla ,ahora el tema es que para ser mas precisos en los problemas que se presentan en  linux ,lamentablemente hay que ir a google y leer leer leer
<aguitel> chinchurria, no hay un manual oficial de "ubuntu" que centralice todos los problemas ,cosa que si ocurre en los sistemas privativos
<aguitel> todo esta hecho por la comunidad
<chinchurria> si pero hay cosas tan sencillas como que te digan que para scanear un archivo y tenerlo en pdf con scanearlo como imagen y luego colocar en libre oficcce y exportarlo a PDF y listo, no se te desarregla ni nada
<gnome> y cuanto más sabe uno mejor
<aguitel> chinchurria, bueno es que las respuestas llegan cuando hay alguien mirando el canal
<fosco_> chinchurria: nadie pretende que te pierdas, pero sí que te informes
<chinchurria> mi punto es, que bereamos como seres sociales colectivos ser mejores que el software privativo en todas las áreas y una es la atención especifica a un usurio final para que no se decepcione
<cousteau> chinchurria, en XSane se puede escanear a pdf
<cousteau> y este canal es de soporte, no para quejarse ni filosofías (para eso es #ubuntu-es-offtopic)
<chinchurria> Gnome...la cosa es que a ti te interesa la computación como área a desarrollar en tu vida y a mi me interersa como herramienta para aplicarla al área del teatro, y allí debe estar concentrada mi energia...la cosa es que para la pagina web por ejemplo quiero llevar el material ordenado y en los formatos adecuados a la gente que tendra que hacer ya lo especifico
<aguitel> chinchurria, xsane tiene la opcion de salida del archivo escaneado en la forma que quieras
<luckatoni> Buenos Días
<cousteau> y cuando "la información es muy vaga y general" y te mandan a google, suele significar "no tengo ni idea, pero yo miraría en google"
<cousteau> quiero decir, no todos lo saben todo
<chinchurria> es correcto pero su experiencia es más valiosa que la mia en esta área
<chinchurria> y yo un usuario final interesado en colaborar, deberia ser un objeto de estudio para ustedes
<cousteau> de todas formas... este tipo de discusiones mejor en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<cousteau> aguitel, y creo que sí que hay manuales de ubuntu... al menos hay uno en inglés
<chinchurria> aguitel xsane esta en los repositorios xq ya he instalado desde eppdf edit, gscan2pdf,
<aguitel> chinchurria, esta
<cousteau> !manual
<kubot> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cousteau> chinchurria, está en repos, y antes era el programa por defecto para escanear
<cousteau> han quitado muchos programas buenos y han puesto muchos malos :( (bueno, no los han "quitado", sólo que ya no vienen por defecto)
<chinchurria> el simplescan no sé xq razón ahora cuando llega como a 40 hojas, sale al guardarlo y me guarda el archivo como pdf, pero despues por supuesto que no puedo continuar en el mismo archivo y tampoco le puedo agregar la continuidad de las hojas, no sé que hacer en esto
<chinchurria> lo voy a instalar y te informo amigo, gracias
<chinchurria> gscan2pdf es muy bueno para pocas páginas, pero es muy lento así le bajes la a 150 ppp
<chinchurria> instale PDF editor, pero no hace nada
<cousteau> con el xsane se pueden crear libros (multipágina) y demás
<chinchurria> gracias hermanos, eso es lo especifico, su experiencia que es valiosa para mi
<chinchurria> instale una aplicación que se usa por consola para convertir por lotes arcchivos jpg a pdf pero los corre de lugar
<chinchurria> así que no pueden decir que no he invertigado y que soy un peresoso
<chinchurria> bueno cousteau, parece xsane por lo visual promete
 * cousteau se alegra
<chinchurria> dejame proverlo con propiedad para informarte
<cousteau> hmm... para convertir varios jpg o png a un documento, podrías crear un "comic book" CBR o CBZ; el Evince los abre
<chinchurria> ORC no será
<chinchurria> sabes cual es el mejor programa para ORC
<cousteau> creo que el xsane interactúa con el gocr
<cousteau> tiene un botón "ABC" que manda la imagen a gocr
<chinchurria> gocr lo habia instalado pero lo desintale
<chinchurria> lo volvere a instalar para provarlos integrados
<cousteau> también está bastante bien el ocrad
<cousteau> y el Tesseract, pero es más complicado de usar
<chinchurria> lo complicado no importa, estudio, la cosa es que estudie lo especifico
<cousteau> el gocr está bien porque admite varios formatos de imagen; el ocrad sólo admite ppm
<chinchurria> si me di cuenta al leerlo
<cousteau> y el tesseract sólo admite imágenes tiff, la extensión tiene que ser .tif, y no te deja usar entrada o salida estándar
<chinchurria> estoy copiando tus comentarios al portapapeles para provarlos todos
<chinchurria> pero .tif luego te permite varias opcines con otros programas
<cousteau> yo en ocrad hago algo así como   convert imagen.png PPM:- | ocrad
<unknow_> Hola necesito una consulta. Pudieran decirme por que en la terminal me dice que: "sudo: aptitude: command not found"¿?
<cousteau> porque no tienes aptitude instalado
<cousteau> usa apt-get
<mimecar> unknow_: porque aptitude no está en ubuntu
<cousteau> (o instala aptitude... pero puede que con apt-get te baste)
<kyperf> mimecar: por defecto*
<mimecar> no es aconsejable usar aptitude
<unknow_> vale!
<mimecar> ya no tiene soporte
<cousteau> chinchurria, y en tesseract hay que hacerlo en 2 pasos: primero   convert imagen.png /tmp/imagen.tif   y luego   tesseract /tmp/imagen.tif archivo
<chinchurria> la casa es que no se corran las páginas...por eso lo estoy haciendo directamente en libre oficce y luego verifico y despues exporto como pdf con los criterios que quiero, ahora es convertirlo como OCR
<unknow_> Entonces el comando quedaría así: "sudo apt-get install..."?
<chinchurria> el siguiente paso, para que los chamos puedan cortar y pegar si quieren
<cousteau> unknow_, correcto
<mimecar> unknow_: si, o usa el centro de software
<unknow_> En el centro no está el software.
<mimecar> si que está
<kyperf> mimecar: de donde sacas que aptitude no tiene soporte? WTF
<mimecar> apt y el centro de software usan lo mismo
<cousteau> ¿qué quieres instalar?
<unknow_> Apache2, MySQL y PhpMyAdmin.
<rasta> holaaaa
<kyperf> rasta: Hola
<rasta> hola
<mimecar> kyperf: apt hace tiene todas las funciones de aptitude
<cousteau> mimecar, no
<cousteau> apt-get show
<cousteau> creo, vamos
<mimecar> apt-get las incluyó en la última versión
<chinchurria> gracias...ahora a lanzarme a la experimentación, con más dirección que antes
<cousteau> y aptitude maneja mejor las dependencias a la hora de desinstalar, te las desinstala automáticamente
<rasta> donde puedo encontrar informacion acerca de los comandos
<kyperf> mimecar:  eso no responde a mi pregunta, aptitude es superior a apt en cuanto a la resolución de dependencias, el hecho de que no sea incluido en ubuntu por cuestión de su peso, no quiere decir que su desarrollo esté estancado
<mimecar> kyperf: apt incluye las funciones de aptitude
<cousteau> mimecar, no. Por ejemplo, "show" y "why"
<unknow_> El paquete mysql-server-4.1 no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia
<unknow_> a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta
<unknow_> Eso me dice.
<chinchurria> kyperf comno instalo aptitude que cuando intento por consola uinstaalr algun programa con ese comando me dice que no existe
<kyperf> mimecar: a ver si apt incluye un registro de dependencias como si lo hace aptitude...
<kyperf> chinchurria: apt-get install aptitude
<chinchurria> ok
<cousteau> kyperf, en apt-get se puede hacer autoremove para que te desinstale las dependencias innecesarias
<mimecar> apt-rdepends muestra las dependencias
<cousteau> pero es que aptitude lo hace auto
<chinchurria> sudo apt-get aptitude
<cousteau> mimecar, y eso viene instalado por defecto? porque yo no lo tengo
<cousteau> chinchurria, de todas formas, probablemente te baste con apt-get
<chinchurria> listo, gracias, no medio ninmgun error
<unknow_> El paquete mysql-server-4.1 no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia
<unknow_> a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta.
<kyperf> mimecar: no discutas lo indiscutible, apt no tiene un log como el aptitude, no tiene gui, no permite elegir entre versiones, no te permite probar paquetes...etc
<unknow_> Por qué sucede eso?
<rasta> pero primerolo tienes que instalar no
<rasta> sudo apt-get  install aptitude
<cousteau> o puedes usar apt-get directamente
<mimecar> cual es el gui de aptitude?
<kyperf> mimecar: apt no maneja las librerias librerias recomendadas...
<cousteau> a mí me gusta más aptitude porque estoy acostumbrado, y tiene funciones como el show y el why que no están en apt-get
<kyperf> mimecar: aptitude :)
<rasta> pero si quieres usar paquetes de aptitude no te va a permitir
<mimecar> aptitude es un programa de consola
<cousteau> mimecar, tiene interfaz ncurses
<kyperf> mimecar: vale, ahi has dejado claro que no sabes ni de lo que hablas...
<cousteau> kyperf, apt-get creo que sí que instala los recommends, pero no por defecto
<mimecar> no, indica que uso apt
<cousteau> PELEA! PELEA!
<chinchurria> gracias cousteau
<kyperf> mimecar: vale, pues entonces no discutas sobre las ventajas de apt cuando no tienes ni idea de que es aptitude o de lo que hace...
<cousteau> de nada :)
<chinchurria> que hacen las funciones SHOW why
<unknow_> Con sudo apt-get PhpMyAdmin descargo de una vez el MySql ?
<mimecar> se que aptitude se usa para poner paquetes
<m4v> cousteau: ambos aptitude y apt-get instalan recommends
<cousteau> show muestra info del paquete, y why y why-not te dicen por qué están instalados
<mimecar> me encanta lo que te has picado :P
<Crashbit> mmm
<cousteau> mimecar, quién, yo?
<Crashbit> aptitude y apt-get no son mas que front-ends para APT
<cousteau> Crashbit, para dpkg
<kyperf> Crashbit: no
<Crashbit> cousteau: fíjate que dije APT, no apt-get
<cousteau> aunque creo que aptitude es front-end para apt, pero no sé seguro
<mimecar> cousteau: no
<Crashbit> El problema es que se confunde apt, con apt-get
<m4v> discusión apt-get vs aptitude en #ubuntu-es-offtopic por favor, es irrelevante al soporte
<Crashbit> también es verdad
<gnome> Linux es lo mejor que me ha ocurrido en la vida
<gnome> :))
<gnome> ;)
<miniminiyo> aptitute es un frond end mejorado de apt-get
<cousteau> Crashbit, es que APT es el gestor de paquetes, del cual apt-get es parte... DPKG sólo instala/desinstala
<miniminiyo> pero tambien esta el apt-fast oy otros menos conocidos
<Crashbit> miniminiyo: no
 * cousteau se va a comer
 * Crashbit se va a offtopic
<chinchurria> bueno dejo a los genios en su botella mágica disertar sobre la magia a niveles más profundos
<m4v> por favor vayan a #ubuntu-es-offtopic a discutir
<unknow_> Hola!
<unknow_> Pudieran ayudarme un poco?
<kyperf> unknow_: dispara
<unknow_>  El paquete mysql-server-4.1 no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta.
<unknow_> Eso me aparece al intentar instalar Mysql-server.
<kyperf> unknow_: estas seguro que ese es el nombre del paquete?
<unknow_> mysql-server-4.1
<unknow_> Si.
<kyperf> unknow_: xq la 4.1?
<unknow_> Es la que conseguí que le va al apache2
<unknow_> y al PhpMyAdmin
<kyperf> esa  versión es vieja de narices me parece...phpmyadmin funciona con versiones mas recientes sin problema...
<unknow_> kyperf, Cual me recomienda? que funcione con las herramientas antes mencionadas.
<mimecar> unknow_: estas poniendo programas de los repositorios o de webs externas?
<unknow_> mimecar, Leo los programas de webs y los descargo por la terminal.
<mimecar> no es lo mismo descargar phpmyadmin de una web que de los repositorios
<kyperf> unknow_: que yo sepa no existe ningun problema con versiones superiores a la 5... :)
<unknow_> mimecar, Entiendo. Pero solo leo el programa que necesito y lo coloca en la terminal para descargar.
<unknow_> kyperf, Ósea que puedo usar la 5?
<kyperf> unknow_: el metapaquete mysql-server te instalará la adecuada...:)
<unknow_> kyperf, Vale. Entonces usaré ese a ver.
<unknow_> Como configuro el PhpMyadmin, despúes de instalado?
<mimecar> unknow_: estas siguiendo documentación?
<unknow_> No.
<mimecar> es aconsejable que sigas documentación para montar un servidor web
<mimecar> hay pasos que si los haces aumentas mucho la seguridad
<unknow_> mimecar, Si, entiendo. Las seguía, solo que adelanté unos pasos y tengo pensado ediatr algunas cosas antes. (Personificación.)
<mimecar> ya has puesto una contraseña a mysql?
<unknow_> Si.
<mimecar> intenta no saltarte pasos
<unknow_> mimecar, Quisiera actualizar el paquete instalado de PhpMyAdmin, que comando puedo usar?
<mimecar> si lo has instalado desde los repositorios ya tienes la última versión
<mimecar> que hay en los repositorios
<unknow_> O.k!
<unknow_> Pero cuando uso el apt-get dice que hay 3 paquetes sin actualizar.
<mimecar> que paquetes
<unknow_> No da nombres.
<unknow_> Solo dice: "0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 3 no actualizados."
<mimecar> puede ser que tengas dependencias incumplidas
<unknow_> Como las compruebo?
<mimecar> que te da la salida de => sudo apt-get upgrade
<unknow_> Voy.
<unknow_> Está actualizando.
<unknow_> Descargando.
<unknow_> En el localhost me aparece esto: It works!
<unknow_> This is the default web page for this server.
<unknow_> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet. Por qué?
<mimecar> porque no le has añadido contenido :P
<unknow_> Pero no he podido agregar contenido.
<unknow_> Debería de aparecer allí el configurar el apache y mySql.
<mimecar> no configuras ninguno de los dos programas desde una página web
<mimecar> para mysql tienes que usar phpmyadmin
<unknow_> Bueno, y ninguno me da acceso.
<mimecar> ni te lo dará
<mimecar> phpmyadmin no está en la raiz del servidor web
<erAbuelo> siesta time!!
<gbase> hi guys :)
<scherenhaenden> hola q tal?
<gnome> alguien sabe que mejorias trae la 10.10?
<scherenhaenden> una pregunta... hay un programa en ubuntu(y derivados) con el q pueda iniciar/detener modulos
<rengo> holas buenos dias
<scherenhaenden> en suse lo hay... para detener cosas como por ejemplo... ssd o ftp o mysql o cosas asi... pero no se si hay uno en ubuntu
<rengo> lguien conoce soft ver remotamente logs?
<rengo> como se parde a internpretarlos?
<gbase> it's only spanish, or I can speak english as well if I don't know spanish that good to have a conversation?
<m4v> !en gbase
<kubot> gbase: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<scherenhaenden> gbase: hi
<scherenhaenden> gbase: do u know some information?
<scherenhaenden> gbase: u could go into the english channel
<gbase> right :) did not know the rules are that strict
<scherenhaenden> gbase: well im not... but some ppl...
<scherenhaenden> gbase: where r u from?
<m4v>  well, is the same rule as in every other Ubuntu support channel.
<scherenhaenden> m4v: u right...
<gbase> I know I can use the english chanenl but I'm learning spanish as well so I'll stay here to read spanish from time to time or to try to understand your conversations
<m4v> you can try our offtopic channel, #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<scherenhaenden> gbase: where r u from?
<gnome> lo que no entiendo porque los que usan debian son tan estrictos con los idiomas
<gnome> que mas da que se hable en cualquier idioma
<gnome> es decir soft libre prohibido hablar en chino
<mimecar> gnome: estricto no
<gnome> :))
<gbase> m4v: thanks
<mimecar> si el soporte es en español, se habla en español
<scherenhaenden> gnome: si weno... no solo eso... aki una vez un tipo me reganho... creo q en el canaal de aleman... porque pregunte algo sobre una tarea de la escuela... y el tipo me dijo q aki no resolvian mis tareas y yo :S?... es una pregunta normal como cualquier otra... y solo necesitaba la docu... pero weno...
<gnome> bueno y si la gente quiere escribir en ingles que mas da?
<mimecar> gnome: tu entiendes el inglés?
<gnome> si lo entiendo
<gnome> no lo escribo
<gnome> lo aprendi de oido
<mimecar> y aleman, chino o japones?
<gnome> nop
<scherenhaenden> por cierto... yo keria saber si hay un programa en kubuntu o ubuntu q diga cuando puedo detener programas o eso
<mimecar> es lo mismo que si entraran aqui y hablaran en otro idioma
<scherenhaenden> naja... deutsch kann ich schon...
<gnome> pero para mejorar tambien es una manera
<scherenhaenden> allerdigns chinesisch oder japanisch sind schwer zu schreiben.... mit meinem taster
<scherenhaenden> :P
<_alazar> A ver, en un canal en castellano dejad otros idiomas.
<nunoelectric> hola que tal, les recomiendo algunos juegos que corren nativamente en linux y quizas no muchos conozcan: Megaglest, Savage 2, Urban terror, Assaultcube, Zaz, neverwinter nights
<m4v> scherenhaenden: no entiendo lo que necesitas, español por favor (o algún idioma que se entienda)
<_alazar> Es de mala educación y encima va contra las normas.
<gnome> vale señor aznar
<gnome> no entiendo esto de que si hablas en otra lengua es de mala educacion
<_alazar> gnome: eso también es una falta de educación.
<nunoelectric> sauerbraten, tremulous,
<scherenhaenden> m4v: eso fue a mimecar... pero lo q necesitaba era saber si existe un programa para detener aplicaciones o iniciarlas... como en suse.. q puedes manejar las aplicaciones y detenerlas.. no se... q digas... ahorita no necesito el mysql server... lo detengo
<scherenhaenden> tremulous :S?.... q es eso?
<mimecar> scherenhaenden: no conozco programas gráficos que hagan eso en ubuntu
<gnome> no es ninguna falta de respeto
<scherenhaenden> mm... programas no graficos?
<nunoelectric> tremulous es un juego, excelent e por cierto
<m4v> scherenhaenden: eh, no creo que haya un programa, tenés que modificar la configuración de upstart en /etc/init/
<mimecar> gnome: el canal de soporte es en español
<mimecar> si hablas en otro idioma no se entiende
<nunoelectric> he investigado sobre juegos en linux y la verdad hay mucha variedad y muy buenos tambien
<gnome> muy bien a mi no me molesta que se escriba en otros idiomas
<nunoelectric> ha avanzado mucho linux en ese aspecto
<scherenhaenden> m4v: mm ok...gracias XD
<scherenhaenden> yo con juegos no me conozco... solo mu
<m4v> gnome: pero es irrelevante si te molesta, el canal es en español. Si hablan en otros idiomas genera ruido, andá a hablar en español en #ubuntu a ver que te dicen. Si no vas a entender esó por favor dejá de contribuir con el offtopic.
<gnome> y mala educacion no es, solo en España se puede escuchar esto
<gnome> si hablan dos hermanos en ruso aunque sepan español...es mala educación
<gnome> :))
<gnome> :-j
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<nunoelectric> un juego que se juega solo: Progress Quest!
<unknow_> Una ayuda.
<unknow_> Este comando está mal?:  gzip -d /var/www joomla_1.6.3-spanish-pack_completo.tar.gz
<mimecar> si te da error seguramente
<braiam> unknow_: depende de lo que quieras hacer...
<fosco_> unknow_: está mal
<unknow_> descomprimir ese paquete en esa dirección-
<unknow_> fosco_, Que debo modificar?
<fosco_> no se puede especificar un destino
<fosco_> colocate en el destino antes del comando gzip
<braiam> unknow_: tar xzf joomla_1.6.3-spanish-pack_completo.tar.gz /var/www
<unknow_> braiam, Vale! Intentaré con eso.
<braiam> ahí está más bonito, no?
<unknow_> Solo había que cambiar la dirección?
<fosco_> unknow_: fijate bien en lo q puso braiam, ha cambiado todo
<fosco_> para empezar se usa otro comando
<unknow_> usó el tar.
<braiam> unknow_: gzip, descomprime en el lugar, si descomprimías en /home/tuusuario habría un archivo llamado joomla_1.6.3-spanish-pack_completo.tar
<braiam> en la misma carpeta
<unknow_> Vale. Entonces el gzip no lo podía usar.
<fosco_> puedes usarlo
<fosco_> pero no como tú pretendes
<unknow_> Pero para la misma dirección.
<braiam> con tar lo descomprimes y desempaquetas todo, el "x" es para extraer, "f" para forzar la extración y "z" para usar gzip antes
<unknow_> o.k.
<unknow_> Y sin la consolo como se haría para descomprimir un paquete como root?
<fosco_> unknow_: gksu file-roller
<gnome> click derecha y extraer
<braiam> gnome: es como root...
<unknow_> Pero como root.
<fosco_> <fosco_> unknow_: gksu file-roller
<braiam> unknow_: lee lo que dijo fosco_
<gnome> sin consola y como root?
<mimecar> con gksu
<unknow_> gnome, Si.
<gnome> ok
<Pucara> Buenas, mi Ubuntu se empecina en colocar otro teclado, cada ves que inicio debo configurarlo, hay alguna forma de evitar eso?
<braiam> Pucara: habre el "gconf-editor"
<Pucara> a no prove desde el gconf
<Pucara> a ver
<SrCoco> Hola cocoteros
<SrCoco> puedo encriptar /tmp y que siga siendo usable por el so sin más cambios?
<braiam> busca la cadena /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd
<braiam> Pucara: ↑
<Pucara> si
<mimecar> SrCoco: es complicado
<Pucara> donde voy
<Pucara> a ok
<SrCoco> mimecar: conoces algún tuto bueno?
<mimecar> de que sirve encriptar algo si todo el mundo puede escribir?
<SrCoco> mm cierto xD
<SrCoco> mimecar: y para qué sirve /var/tmp?
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> que no se te ocurra borrar esa carpeta
<braiam> Pucara: ahí, en layouts escribe el que sea... "es" si tu teclado es español
<SrCoco> mimecar: no tranqui, es que leí que mejor ala seguridad encriptar /var/tmp
<carlosubuntu> hola peña, no puedo editar este archivo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf por que no existe, no lo entiendo
<mimecar> carlosubuntu: ubuntu no lo usa por defecto
<carlosubuntu> entonces que usa?
<Pucara> Ok, me habia olvidado del poderoso gconf, gracias
<mimecar> carlosubuntu: se "crea" en tiempo de ejecución
<carlosubuntu> jorl
<mimecar> hay un comando que lo crea
<braiam> X -configure ??
<carlosubuntu> o quiza reconfigure
<braiam> tienes que terminar todas los X servers y ejecutar «sudo X -configure» y debería aparecer en /root un archivo xorg.conf.new
<braiam> carlosubuntu: no, el X no acepta ese parametro
<carlosubuntu> oki
<braiam> para descomprimir una archivo formato .Z cual sería la letra en tar?
<mimecar> que compresor tiene esa extensión?
<braiam> tar.Z
<SrCoco> xddd
<braiam> ah... no se
<SrCoco> me equivoqué de canal , sry
<braiam> un file solo tira xkeycaps-2.46.tar.Z: compress'd data 16 bits
<braiam> al parecer es un gzip
<rengo> conoces paquete pacomo visor logs poder internpretarlos?
<rengo> si tiene fucion remotamente mejor
<lola> una pregunta, en el fichero /etc/network/interfaces Donde dice eth0, si si estas en un portatil tiene que decir lo
<lola> verdad?
<rengo> es cladeado si lola
<rengo> es wifi es wlan
<rengo> ej wlan0 o wlan1
<mimecar> lola: no
<mimecar> 'lo' es una conexión local a la máquina
<lola> entonces si dice eth0 que significa?
<mimecar> eth0 es la tarjeta de red
<lola> aunque sea inalambrica?
<lola> o si es inalambrica pone wlan0 y si es cable pone eth0?
<carlosubuntu> yez
<carlosubuntu> si
<lola> es que en internet veo que por defecto el fichero interfaces normalmente dice la primera linea auto eth0
<lola> y a mi me dice auto lo
<mimecar> lola: para que necesitas modificar ese archivo?
<lola> solo quiero estudiar
<SrCoco> lola: lo es la interfaz de red local
<lola> yap
<lola> bueno gracias
<lola> que vaya bien
<carlosubuntu> Ethernet (eth0)
<Roinux> hola
<Roinux> soy nuevo en linux ... como hago para instalar java en linux?
<unknow_> Yo puedo crear una carpeta nueva para instalar ahí el Joomla?
<SrCoco> unknow_: se
<braiam> Roinux: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<unknow_> SrCoco, En cualquier ubicación? Y como hago luego para que "Localhost" busque los archivos en esa dirección?
<mimecar> unknow_: no, en la carpeta del servidor
<unknow_> Que Normalmente está en: /var/www/
<Roinux> no importa que este usando kubuntu
<Roinux> ?
<k-milogars> nop
<snake__> podrian ayudarme a cambiarle la contraseña al root
<SrCoco> snake__: sudo passwd root
<mimecar> snake__: ubuntu no tiene el usuario root
<snake__> ya lo ise grasias
<snake__> otra pequeña ayuda
<snake__> podrian guiarme para poder poner imagen en el grub
<Kpo> Hola
<Asido> tengo un problema con el centro de software de ubuntu, lo abro y se queda la ventana en gris, sin aparecer nada
<Asido> lo desinstalé y lo volví a instalar pero no se soluciona
<Asido> nadie sabe la solución??
<Asido> tengo un problema con el centro de software de ubuntu, lo abro y se queda la ventana en gris, sin aparecer nada, lo desinstalé y lo volví a instalar pero no se soluciona
<Asido> bueno, pues gracias por nada
<claudiomet> Estimados,tengo un problema con algunos temas de Gnome (Ambiance,Radiance,Equinox,Shiki).Vuenven el sistema demasiado lento e inestable y los iconos del menú Aplicaciones no se ven ¿qué puede ser? (¿alguna libreria currupta?)
<claudiomet> Asido no seas mal educado, somos voluntarios (asalariados) que intentamos hacer lo mejor que podemos para ayudar
<claudiomet> anda a tu home y elimina la carpeta "software center" que está en la carpeta ".config" que está dentro de tu home
<chilicuil> claudiomet: tal vez no sean completamente compatibles con la version de gnome que estes corriendo
<claudiomet> chilicuil: los estoy instalando desde el mismo ppa, y tengo 2 maquinas identicas, en una todo va OK pero en esta pasa eso
<claudiomet> me imagino que se pudo haber estropeado alguna librería del cairo o algo asi, pero no se por donde empezar
<m4v> claudiomet: asido se había desconectado :/
<chilicuil> claudiomet: mmm, tal vez puedas abrir una aplicacion grafica y ver los errores que tenga con gtk el tema en cuestion
<claudiomet> no me sale nada, ya lo intenté
<chilicuil> claudiomet: has visto algun visor de procesos? (top, htop) para ver que binarios consumen los recursos del sistema?, eso podria dar mas pistas, supongo
<hord> a alguien q use filezilla le pasa q aveces se cuelgan algunas de las ventanitas flotantes?
<braiam> hord: mira este bug leguin
<braiam> er.. http://trac.filezilla-project.org/ticket/3887
<hord> hmm, pero no es cuando se descargan o suben archivos, es mas bien con las ventanitas flotantes de filezilla
<hord> como la q te pregunta si abrir en una nueva pestaña o en la misma
<hord> y pasa solo en ubuntu
<braiam> hord: trata una versión más nueva del programa. ubuntu esta un poco atras con las versiones
<hord> ok, tendrá un repositorio?
<braiam> en ubuntu la versión es: 3.3.5.1 mientras que en la pagina principal: 3.5.0
<hord> filezilla
<braiam> nop, la pagina no menciona ninguna
<liher> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<hord> en getdeb hay paquetes nuevos de filezilla, por cierto
<hord> ;)
<Tarrasquero> buenas!
<XuMuK> hola
<hord> holanda
<kyperf> hola
<Dj_Dexter> Hola :D
<hord> holanda
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ljhr05> alguien vivo?
<guampa> mas o menos 7 mil millones
<guampa> todavia
<guampa> algun problema ljhr05?
<ljhr05> instale ares 2.1.7 con winehq 1.2 pero ahora q lo ejecuto..se queda "conectando" .. alguna idea?
<guampa> ljhr05:  podes probar con iptraf/netstat y ver si hay alguna conexion que se intenta establecer, buscaste en la web para ver si funciona bajo wine?
<ljhr05> guampa, ya... tuve q esperar bastante.. no sé si sera por la primera vez..
<mimecar> ljhr05: ¿esa versión de ares está soportada en wine?
<ljhr05> ljhr05, al parecer.. 2.1.7 .. si
<mimecar> en la web de wine te pondrá si necesitas hacer algún cambio extra
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<ljhr05> en verdad..estoy usando xubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> lo único que se me ocurre es que tengas que configurar el ares
<cousteau> a mí el ares creo recordar que me iba
<ljhr05> ya esta bien.. se conecta..pero demora un poco
<vianstak> wenas a todos
<vianstak> donde encuentro la carpeta en donde estan las imagenes del protector de panatalla
<vianstak> pantalla*
<mimecar> estará en /usr/share seguramente
<vianstak> mimecar==> tu crees que pueda agregar imagenes?
<mimecar> no se que salvapantallas concreto te refieres
<mimecar> y si permite configurar las imágenees que muestra
<vianstak> uno que se llama cosmos
<guampa> creo que estan en /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos
<guampa> si vianstak ahi estan
<vianstak> guampa==> ok muchas gracias
<vianstak> es que quiero agregar mas por que trae bien poquitas
<cousteau> vianstak, las que pone el salvapantallas de "imágenes" creo que es ~/Imágenes
<cousteau> el de "Carpeta de imágenes"
<vianstak> cousteau==> si pero las pone como presentador de imagenes y me gusta como las pone cosmos
<vianstak> no me deja copiar
<vianstak> y pegar
<cousteau> ah, cosmos
<cousteau> a lo mejor se puede configurar...
<ljhr05> oigan.. alguno de ustedes necesito instalar drivers con Intel Graphics?
<vianstak> me dice que no tengo los permisos
<mimecar> vianstak: un usuario normal no puede escribir en esa carpeta
<guampa> vianstak: solo con permisos de administrador vas a poder escribir bajo /usr
<cousteau> vianstak, yo los veo exactamente iguales...
<vianstak> es que el de cosmos pone las imagenes y las mueve pero el de carpetas de imagenes solo pone una y otra y ya
<vianstak> como podria configurar cosmos?
<guampa> es posible que el archivo xml en /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos juegue algun papel en esas transiciones
<vianstak> guampa==> si lo que veo es que selecciona las imagenes pero solo las que vienen predefinidas
<vianstak> weno muchas gracias
<guampa> vianstak: si sabes leer xml podes editar ese archivo, tene cuidado al darte privilegios para copiar imagenes ahi, mira que lo que hagas puede ser irreversible
<vianstak> guampa==> ok tendre cuidado
<vianstak> como me doy permiso para modificar los archivos?
<fosco_> vianstak: en general no es buena idea hacer eso
<fosco_> el sistema de permisos está ahi para proteger al sistema, no para que te lo saltes
<guampa> vianstak: si no sabes como darte esos privilegios es mejor que lo intentes cuando tengas mas experiencia
<vianstak> fosco_==> bueno eso me suena bien tu sabes como modificar el archivo de otra forma?
<fosco_> no necesitas modificarlo, esa es la idea básica
<vianstak> fosco_==>  nop esta muy limitado y si se puede extender ¿por que no hacerlo?
<vianstak> fosco_==>  esa es la idea de este sistema operativo
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> la idea es hacer las cosas bien
<mimecar> vianstak: la idea es que tu no rompas el sistema
<vianstak> y si soy novato la unica forma que se me quite es practicando
<fosco_> y hacerlas bien significa respetar los principios del sistema y conocerlo a fondo
<fosco_> si un archivo está en /usr un usuario no debe modificarlo
<braiam> vianstak: pues hazlo en una maquina virtual
<fosco_> punto
<mimecar> vianstak: con el mismo razonamiento puedes modificar un archivo del sistema y que no funcione el ordenador
<vianstak> fosco_==>  pues lo que tu dices va en contra de todo lo que este proyecto significa e intenta
<guampa> vianstak: es perfectamente posible extenderlo, pero tenes que saber bien lo que haces, te falta experiencia y eso se condice con lo que dice fosco, en este caso "hacer las cosas bien" es primero adquirir conocimientos de base para despues saber que es lo que estas haciendo
<fosco_> vianstak: ok, solo pretendía ayudarte, puedes pensar lo que quieras
<vianstak> fosco_==>  tu tambien puedes pensar lo que quieras solo que me parece impositiva tu forma de ayudar
<guampa> vianstak: no es mala idea practicar en una maquina virtual, de esa manera podes aprender sin miedo a romper tu sistema principal
<mimecar> vianstak: para usar ubuntu lo primero es no romperlo
<vianstak> que es lo peor que pueda pasar que reinstale el sistema?
<braiam> vianstak: perder horas de tu vida...
<mimecar> "solo" perder tiempo en reinstalar y en recuperar tus datos
<Angelperz> bueas tardes, alguien sabe como configurar un Modem 3G ZTE MF626 en Ubuntu 10.04? alguien que me ayude.
<guampa> vianstak: probablemente si rompes el sistema intentando extender un screensaver tambien requieras recursos de soporte de este canal, en donde te estamos indicando que primero necesitas aprender antes de pasar a esas operaciones
<braiam> Angelperz: cual es el problema?
<vianstak> guampa==> no le veo la relacion
<vianstak> bueno
<mimecar> vianstak: modifica lo que quieras, ten a mano un live cd por si tu sistema no funciona después
<vianstak> de todos modos
<vianstak> gracias
<Angelperz> braiam: como puedo configurar un modem 3g zte mf626 en ubuntu 10.04?
<braiam> vianstak: de nada (?)
<vianstak> me buscare algo y pues ahi les platico despues
<braiam> !detalles Angelperz
<kubot> Angelperz: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Angelperz> braiam: consegui esta informacion en este portal: http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/2318037/Configurar-internet-en-Ubuntu-modem-ZTE-mf626.html  --> pero no estoy seguro si es correcta o si me va a funcionar como deberia....por eso cosulto a ustedes
<Angelperz> braiam: observastes el link que te pase?
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<Angelperz> kubot: consegui esta informacion en este portal pero tengo dudas: http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/2318037/Configurar-internet-en-Ubuntu-modem-ZTE-mf626.html  --> pero no estoy seguro si es correcta o si me va a funcionar como deberia, ....por eso consulto a ustedes...
<kubot> Angelperz: No los veo en ningún canal.
<mimecar> Angelperz: kubot es un programa
<Angelperz> mimecar: ya vi xD
<Angelperz> braiam: consegui esta informacion en este portal: http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/2318037/Configurar-internet-en-Ubuntu-modem-ZTE-mf626.html  --> pero no estoy seguro si es correcta o si me va a funcionar como deberia....por eso cosulto a ustedes
<Angelperz> braiam: estas alli??
<guampa> Angelperz: usb-modeswitch es instalable desde los repositorios de ubuntu
<Angelperz> guampa: ok, pero esta informacion que encontre en este portal estara bien como guia para poder hacer la configuracion de mi modem 3g?? http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/2318037/Configurar-internet-en-Ubuntu-modem-ZTE-mf626.html
<guampa> pues a eso voy a que no me parece una buena guia si te recomienda bajarte el paquete desde otro lado, intentaste instalar ese programa desde los repos de ubuntu?
<Angelperz> guampa: no lo he intentado, porque lamentablemente estoy conectado desde el feo guindows y no tengo una conexion por cable en la zona donde estoy  para poder bajar el usb-modemswitch desde los repo de ubuntu directamente desde alli, por eso es que estoy recopilando informacion y buscando ayuda para reiniciar mi maquina y pornerme manos a la obra para configurar mi modem 3g y tener acceso a ineternet desde ubuntu. XD
<Angelperz> guampa: el usb-switch lo baje desde http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/  el paquete....
<Angelperz> guampa: que me recomiendas tu?
<Angelperz> guampa: aloo? estas alli?
<guampa> espera Angelperz
<Angelperz> ok, XD
<guampa> Angelperz: si no tenes otra conexion a internet en tu ubuntu va a ser complicado lo hagas como lo hagas
<guampa> si seguis esta guia, imprimila y llevate los archivos en un pendrive, tene en cuenta que no es un metodo soportado oficialmente y que puede andar o no, lei los comentarios y a algunos les anduvo, a otros en cambio no
<braiam> Angelperz: no se, el articulo es del 2009, y usbmodeswich va por la versión 1.1.7 (en el tuto era la 0.9.6)
<braiam> Angelperz: no se, el articulo es del 2009, y usbmodeswich va por la versión 1.1.7 (en el tuto era la 0.9.6)
<braiam> por lo que muchas cosas han de haber cambiado
<braiam> Angelperz: pero de entrada no funciona nada, o todavía no lo has intentado?
<Angelperz> guampa: wow, eso pense...crees que bajando el usb-modemswitch desde http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/ funcione? o de la pagina donde estan los packages de Ubuntu? obvio que tendre que  los bajarlo desde guindows porque desde alli tengo conexion a internet con el modem 3g .X)
<Angelperz> braiam: lo voy hacer
<Angelperz> braiam: asi muera en el intento
<Angelperz> braiam: :D
<braiam> ok
<Angelperz> braiam: si lo logro hacer Dios mediante...me conectare al canal y te aviso..xDD
<guampa> Angelperz: espera que busco en http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<Angelperz> guampa: ok
<guampa> Angelperz: es dificil sin que tengas la maquina enfrente, pero http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/usb-modeswitch lista las dependencias del paquete y como bajarlo, tenes que bajar tambien usb-modeswitch-data
<guampa> pero el problema es que no podes verificar exactamente que paquetes tenes en tu computadora
<guampa> wvdial (y sus dependencias) tambien son necesarios
<hord> guampa:
<hord> de donde sos?
<braiam> Angelperz: lee la sección de "Troubleshooting" en http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/#download
<maadigag> Aupa fistros!
<vianstak> listo modificado el salvapantallas y no le paso nada al Sistema operativo con todas las imágenes que me gustan y tiempos que a mi me parecieron bien
<Fabian> hola a todos
<Fabian> sabéis de algún programa que pueda obtener de synaptic para analizar el disco duro?
<Fabian> o cualquier otro...
<alfonso> hola
<alfonso> alguien utiliza avidemux ?
<alfonso> quiero unir varios archivos de 700 MB cada uno mas o menos pero al poner el tercero me sale una ventana que dice que la extension del archivo es mu grande
<alfonso> y no se como arreglarlo
<alfonso> si alguin sabe como hacerlo
<alfonso> he mirado en google pero parece que soy el unico que tiene ese problema
<XuMuK> alfonso, y has probado con un tipo de archivo diferente?
<kaffeino> hola, alguien aqui usa kaffeine para ver la sexta? Hace 1 semana podia ver la sexta normal (NO hd) y ahora que he instalado ubuntu solo obtengo la sexta2 la sexta3 y la sextaHD pero no la sexta1 ( es decir la normal). Alguien me puede ayudar a ver la sexta normal?
<alfonso> XuMuK: no he pobrado con otro tipo , estoy haciendolo con avi
<XuMuK> alfonso, a ver si es una limitacion de formato...
<alfonso> XuMuK: puede depender de eso
<alfonso> la ventana que sale es de limitacion de longitud
<alfonso> te pego lo que pone
<alfonso> XuMuK: si fuera una limitacion de formato como se cambia
<alfonso> para que deje hacer videos sin limite de extension
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-04
<jimlestat> olas
<jimlestat> alguien sabe de un canal de linux mint
<jimlestat> o alguien sabe de esa distro
<dylan66> canal hay pero en ingles
<aguitel> jimlestat, esta en la red spotchat
<aguitel> #linuxmint-debian y #linuxmint-help
<aguitel> irc.spotchat.org
<braiam> /newserver irc.spotchat.orc
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> necesito ayuda
<Exio> !ask ignacio
<kubot> ignacio: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ignacio> instale un programa desde el centro de software y se quedo pegado instalando . lo espere duranre horas y no terminaba entonces cerre a la fuerza la ventana de deb conf y el centro de software y haora cada ves que trarto de instalar algo se queda con la ventana debconf pegada
<Exio> sudo apt-get -f install
<ignacio> ok
<ignacio> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<ignacio> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿quizás haya algún otro proceso utilizándolo?
<ignacio> eso salio
<Exio> dos cosas, cierra el centro de software, synaptic, etc y prueba de nuevo, y ademas, usa pastebin
<ignacio> tengo todo cerrado
<ignacio> e reiniciado, apagado y sige igual
<ignacio> alguna solucion?
<ignacio> o tendre que formatear :(
<Exio> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<dylan66> elimina ese archivo
<dylan66> eso iba a decir :)
<ignacio> ok
<ignacio> listo
<ignacio> haora se supone que se soluciono?
<ignacio> probare
<ignacio> no se arreglo
<ignacio> pero lo arregle con sudo dpkg --configure -a
<N3WB13> holas
<duende> hola
<N3WB13> como estás colega, puedo hacerte una pregunta?: sabes como hacer una instalacion limpia del driver nvidia descargado de nvidia.es, cuando lo corro fuera del entorno grafico me sale este error:
<N3WB13> http://pastebin.com/Rpr6fckZ
<ea1het> buenos dias...
<dimitruss> hola k tal tengo un problema con una laptop lenovo z470 y no reconoce el driver nvida , tiene una tecnologia CUDA , si alguien me puede ayudar ya busque en google y dicen que todavia no han resuleto ese problema , tal vez podria seguir el ilo del bug pero no lo encuentro
<ea1het> dimitruss: siento no poder ayudarte...a  ver si van despertando en el canal y te pueden ayudar...
<dimitruss> no te preocupes ayuda el k puede , la verdad no es nada serio solo queria levantar mi juegos, de aca pokas versiones lograran solucionar el bug
<dimitruss> como se que version es mi tarjeta de video es una nvidia
<dimitruss> es que lspci no lo encuentra
<JuanCarlos> Hola
<Guest90735> tengo una duda, quiero instalar el pes2012 y se me esta complicando, ya tengo instalado todo lo necesario, pero no me anda y cuando lo hago correr con el wine me tira esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1022658/
<juannoodt> El juego es original
<dimitruss> lo levantaste con play on linux o asi no mas
<Android72> hola
<Android72> buenos  dias
<Android72> alguien utiliza android?
<Android72> seguro q si...
<Android72> saben de algun buen canal de android en español??
<juannoodt> asi nomas
<juannoodt> lo levante con wine
<juannoodt> Se que esun error del d3d, pero no se como arreglarlo
<juannoodt> con play on linux me tirael mismo error
<dimitruss> hummm medio raro tienes el driver de tu tarjeta de video activado
<dimitruss> y la otra pregunta tienes opengl activado
<juannoodt> lo tengo activado
<juannoodt> el driver de la targeta lo tengo que desactivar?
<juannoodt> el driver de la tarjeta me lo detecta
<dimitruss> no para nada tendras que reportar en la pagina de wine
<dimitruss> o la de play on linux
 * xoan buenas
<Guest23039> hola
<emperor234> hola buenos dias
<Deckon> o/
<emperor234> deckon tienes conociimento en el uso de kubuntu ?
<Deckon> puede ser
<Deckon> emperor234, has tu pregunta y si alguien sabe la respuesta ya te lo dira
<emperor234> tengo dos detallitos y ya tengo rato buscando solucion ...  1.- como cambio el idioma ? se supone que lo instale en español pero esta en ingles.
<Deckon> emperor234, ve al panel de control de kde y en la seccion region o algo asi dice cambias el idioma
<emperor234> 2.- como activo los efectos de compiz  si tengo una Nvidia gtx260
<emperor234> ya lo hize pero me dice que ya haz sido cambiados reinicio la pc y nada...
<Deckon> no tienes que reiniciar
<emperor234> bueno reinicio para ver si es lo que nesesita para que surtan efecto ya que veo que no l ohace
<Deckon> si ya instalaste compiz y sus plugins solo cambia a compiz con el comando compiz --replace
<emperor234> con konsola
<Deckon> si
<emperor234> sudo compiz --replace  ??
<xangua> kubuntu usa sus propios efectos también: kwin
<xangua> no necesitas compiz que yo sepa, simplemente habilita los efectos en la sección de apariencia
<emperor234> woow   eres dios
<ivan9191> hi
<ivan9191> hola
<ivan9191> hay alguien?
<ivan9191> necesito ayuda con Ubuntu 12.04
<Deckon> como en que?
<ivan9191> pues no me aparece el indicador de la batería
<ivan9191> y me parece que no la detecta, ya no sé qué más hacer
<xangua> !ask | ivan9191
<kubot> ivan9191: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ivan9191> he instalado la aplicación acpi y la he ejecutado y me devuelve: No support for device type:power supply
<ivan9191> alguien puede ayudarme???
<Chuck_Norris> ivan9191: escribi esto en la terminal: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<xangua> ivan9191: y en las preferencias de Energía lo has puesto para que se muestre siempre por ejemplo¿
<Chuck_Norris> y donde dice GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  agrega esto:" acpi_osi=Linux"    para que quede...
<Chuck_Norris> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux"
<ivan9191> Chuck_Norris Hecho! ¿Ahora qué?. tengo que decir que en GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX tengo acpi=off porque sinó no me arrancaba... puede ser debido a eso?
<Chuck_Norris> si
<Chuck_Norris> es por eso
<ivan9191> xangua sí, lo hice, pero no sirvió de nada
<ea1het> alquien que tena un caso de uso de la infraestructura montada en un portal de empleo ?
<Chuck_Norris> proba que tal te va ahora , reinicia
<ea1het> es para dimensionar un desarrollo nuevo
<ivan9191> Chuck_Norris ¿entonces? si lo quito no me arranca... ¿¿qué hago??
<Chuck_Norris> proba
<ivan9191> Chuck_Norris Ahora vengo. Gracias :)
<ivan9191> Chuck_norris ya estoy... sigue sin funcionar, eso sí al menos arranca
<Chuck_Norris> no se, hay muchos parametros mas con los que podes ir probando pero... no se realmente como solucionarlo
<Chuck_Norris> ivan9191: pregunta en #ubuntu
<Chuck_Norris> a lo mejor tienen algunos tips que yo no tengo...
<ivan9191> Chuck_Norris Esque si le quito el ACPI=OFF la lío, me sale eso de "Taskstats"
<ivan9191> ok
<ivan9191> gracias :)
<Chuck_Norris> np
<Chuck_Norris> yo me fue
<ivan9191> Chuck_Norris estás??
<Nasked> Buenas tardes...
<pablohn> hola
<pablohn> quisiera saber si alguien me puede pasar su fichero config-3.x.x-x-generic de un Ubuntu de 32 bits
<pablohn> o donde lo puedo descargar
<xoan> pablo_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic
<xoan> o descargarlo mediante apt-get (--help) y descomprimir el paquete
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguien me recomienda un to-do-list para ubuntu? El to-do-list y el task de google no me convencen...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> nadie?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> :(
<chris_jacque> necesito ayuda con irc en empathy
<Zentaur> hola
<Zentaur> he instalado una serie de programas en ubuntu 12.04 pero no los veo al buscar en hud
<xangua> el hud es solo para buscar a través del menú del programa en foco
<Zentaur> la instalacion ha sido copiando una carpeta a mi carpeta de usuario
<Zentaur> bueno, no se entonces como llamarle a esa cosa que sustituye el menu de siempre
<Zentaur> en la esquina superior izquierda con el simbolo de ubuntu
<Zentaur> inicio?
<Zentaur> no he encntrado manera de añadir nada como hacia antes en las10.04 editando menu
<Zentaur> nadie sabe?
<xangua> pues yo no se a que te refieres (13:38:00) Zentaur: la instalacion ha sido copiando una carpeta a mi carpeta de usuario
<xoan> Zentaur: el hub también busca en las aplicaciones instaladas, pero sólo aquellas que añaden elementos al menú
<Zentaur> seguro que es algo basico que no he encontrado. tiene que existir la opcion
<xoan> si solo has copiado una carpeta a tu directorio de usuario, no lo encontrará
<xangua> ni tampoco que programas has 'instalado' Zentaur, si son puros binarios simplemente los arrastras al lanzador y ya
<Zentaur> y sabeis cmo puedo hacer para que dicho binario salga en elemntos del menu (no en el lanzador)
<xoan> Zentaur: si lo instalas a través del Centro de software, te aparece seguro
<xoan> puedes crear una entrada en el menú de aplicaciones; busca en el hud "menu" y mira a ver si aparece un editor
<Zentaur> no, es el software mi sai
<xoan> o busca en la carpeta que has copiado algún fichero .desktop y cópialo en ~/.local/share/applications
<Zentaur> mm eso de hud menu me gsta como suena. voy a ver. gracias xoan
<xoan> cre oque se llama alacarte (antes venía, seguro que ahora también, y si no, lo instalas)
<Zentaur> fantastico xoan eres un fenomeno!
<Zentaur> el alacarte es lo que buscaba y funciona perfecto :)
<xoan> estaba ya instalado, verdad?
<Zentaur> no, lo instale
<Zentaur> hay un pequeño fallo y e que cuando creo el acceso a la aplicacion en una seccion pasa de mi
<Zentaur> lo mete fuera de ninguna seccion, pero almenos sale :)
<xoan> Zentaur: puedes moverlo, creo
<xoan> o cortarlo y pegarlo
<Zentaur> mm no, no me deja
<Zentaur> he mirado en ~/.local/share/applications y aparece ahí sin estar clasificado como internet o graficos o....
<ansu92> Goku: te amooooooo....
<Goku> xddd
<benceno> hola, buenas tardes
<benceno> actualice ubuntu precise pangolin y me he quedado sin wifi
<m45> hola
<xoan> benceno: quizá estabas utilizando algún controlador restringido y ahora ya no es necesario, o viceversa
<m45> ok gracias por la aclaracion
<benceno> xoan: gracias por contestar
<benceno> si, usaba un controlador restringido
<xoan> pues desactivalo
<benceno> no entiendo por que no sigue funcionando
<benceno> como, amigo?
<xoan> del mismo modo que lo activaste, pero al revés
<benceno> gracias, voy a probar
<m45> si estubiera usandolo como puedo restringirlo?
<xoan> m45: perdón?
<m45> es que he estado mas de tres años sin poderme bajar este programa
<m45> y estoy algo confuso de cuando yo lo usaba
<xoan> m45: no tengo ni idea de qué estás hablando... lo que yo estaba diciendo iba dirigido a benceno
<m45> me refiero sobre la aclaracion de lo queme ocurria antes
<m45> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<m45> perdon
<m45> y disculpas crei que era en relacion a mi entrada
<m45> que no conseguia hacer colneccion
<m45> disculpa
<m45> a los dos
<xoan> pero puedes preguntas si quieres; estoy mirando el log del canal, y no te veo por ningún lado :D
<m45> exacto
<xoan> exacto?
<m45>  el caso es que ayer pude bajarlo y sin embargo aun no he conseguido configurarlo bien
<m45> y yo mismo me he buscado y no estoy
<m45> ¿?.....
<cousteau> configurar el qué, ubuntu?
<xoan> m45: has podido bajar el qué?
<m45> no
<m45> mi instalacion x-crip
<m45> se que me fallan algunas cosas
<xoan> m45: y qué es x-crip?
<m45> pero no hos preocupeis y seguir con vuestros temas
<m45> el programa de chateo de mirc
<m45> por lo menos asi se llamaba antiguamente
<m45> no hos preocupeis que hos tetoy liando
<xoan> pero eso es para windows, que yo sepa
<m45> solo para windows????????
<xoan> mirc seguro
<m45> siempre lo he utilizado antiguamente en este programa base
<cousteau> en linux tienes xchat, pidgin, empathy si le pones un plugin, kopete, quassel o algo así, kvirc, irssi...
<xoan> dios... a qué te refieres con programa base?
<m45> a windows
<m45> tranquilos
<m45> prefiero no liaros mas
<xoan> m45: en serio, o intentas ponernos un poco más en situación, o ni zorra idea de qué estás hablando
<m45> se poco de informatica
<xoan> m45: usas ubuntu?
<m45> y puede ser que me explique peor
<benceno> m45: que buscas, un programa para chatear?
<m45> si
<benceno> estas en linux?
<benceno> si estas en linux, te puedo recomendar xchat, que suele venir en el centro de software
<m45> offffffffffffffff
<benceno> o irssi, que es el que uso yo
<m45> PERDON
<cousteau> a veces viene incluso instalado
<m45> AHORA  CREO QUE ENTIENDO LO QUE ME OCURRE
<Exio> !caps m45
<kubot> m45: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<m45> solo me referia al error mio
<m45> de no saber que estoy en linux
<m45> perdon
<xoan> m45: y serías tan amable de compartirlo con nosotros?
<m45> claro
<m45> no hay problema
<m45> solo que por aora no conozco a nadie
<xoan> m45: no sabes si estás usando un sistema operativo Windows, o Linux?
<m45> como es de entender
<m45> exato
<xoan> (o Mac, o cualquier otro?)
<m45> aunque yo el programa que tengo instalado es el windows XP
<xoan> en fin, colega :D
<xoan> haztelo mirar, anda ;)
<m45> por eso le vi tanta diferencia al entrar a este programa ayer
<benceno> es un troll
<m45> en relacion al que yo buscaba
<benceno> como va a estar en freenode / ubuntu-es sin saber el so que usa?
<benceno> xD
<m45> claro
<m45> vale gracias y voy a
<m45> averiguar algunas cosas
<m45> sobre lo que me habeis aclarado
<m45> ok y hasta otra
<xoan> sí, mira a ver dónde pusiste la neurona, que suele ser importante llevarla puesta
<m45> gracias por las aclaraciones
<m45> volvere
<m45> :))
<txomon|home> xoan, eso ha sido un poco fuera de tono, no hay evidencias impepinables de que estuviera troleando
<xoan> tampoco ha sido tan fuera de tono; se entiende la ironía
<cousteau> a mí me lo parecía
 * txomon|home va a -es-cafe a hablar de esto
<xoan> (sin comentarios...)
<benceno> xoan: muchas gracias
<benceno> era eso
<benceno> ha funcionado
<benceno> hasta otra
<ramrebol> Hola. Acabo de comprarme un dell 15R, y le he instalado ubuntu. El problema es que pegar apretand las dos teclas del mousepad no funciona. Tampoco el scroll del touchpan (que se hace pulsando con dos dedos). Alguien sabe como solucionar esto?
<ramrebol> he googleado harto, y he encontrado a varios con el mismo problema, pero no la solucion
<cousteau> ramrebol, vamos, que no va el multitouch
<cousteau> ah no, las dos teclas
<cousteau> bueno, mira a ver en config del touchpad
<cousteau> para botón central yo lo que hago en mi netbook sin multitouch es tocar (tap) en la esquina de arriba a la derecha
<cousteau> (y botón derecho abajo a la derecha)
<cousteau> y scroll, pues el lateral derecho del touchpad
<ramrebol> hola cousteau :  no hay opciones extra en la configuracion de mouse and touch pad. Los dos botones funcionan ok. Lo que no funciona es: el scroll (que se hace tocando con dos dedos y deslizandolos hacia abajo), y el pegar presionando los dos botones juntos. Me imagino que estos dos problemas estan asociados
<cousteau> ramrebol, has comprobado que presionar los dos botones haga clic central?
<cousteau> no sé, prueba a cerrar una pestaña de firefox haciéndole clic central
<cousteau> o a lo mejor con xev
<ramrebol> No funciona. Disculpa que surgio algo y debo irme. GRacias por la atencion. Seguro volvere por aca con el problema
<manuel73> buenas noches
<manuel73> quiero comprar una multifuncion laser nomocromo
<manuel73> alguien me aconseja alguna?????
<cousteau> ni idea
<cousteau> lo único que sé de impresoras es que las hp van bien...  al menos de soporte
<cousteau> pero ni idea
<manuel73> el problema no es la  marca o el modelo
<manuel73> la historia es que sea compatible con ubuntu
<manuel73> cuando tenia win no tenia problemas
<manuel73> todas valen
<cousteau> hay una lista por ahí...
<cousteau> pero decía lo de las hp porque suelen ir bien en linux
<manuel73> por donde anda la lista
<cousteau> también...  a ver, brother, que tiene drivers para linux...  y tampoco sé muchas más
<cousteau> probablemente en el wiki de ubuntu
<manuel73> ok
<manuel73> muchas gracias
<cousteau> !hardware
<kubot> Hardware soportado por Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - Si deseas ayudar a soportar mas hardware en Ubuntu, ve (en inglés): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cousteau> ahí está  :)
<manuel73> ya te dire
<manuel73> lo dicho
<manuel73> gracias
<cousteau> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters creo que es ahí...  no sé si está al día
<granjero> hola, antes usaba "lsof | grep Flash" para poder copiar los archivos flash que estaba viendo en algun navegador, ahora esa salida me da vacio
<cousteau> granjero, youtube?
<cousteau> ya, no sé por qué no salen
<granjero> cousteau, youtube o cualquier otro
<cousteau> yo me hice un programa para bajarlos, si quieres te lo paso
<granjero> a verlo...
<cousteau> a mí con otros me va, con youtube no
<granjero> por que no anda más con youtube?
<cousteau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024129/
<cousteau> ni idea
<granjero> =(
<granjero> es cierto con otros videos singue andando el comando
<granjero> yo había hecho uno más caserito que ese.
<cousteau> ese es el script; yo lo tengo guardado como "~/bin/yt" con permiso de ejecución; se ejecuta con `yt (url)` para ver el vídeo, `yt (url) (destino)` para guardarlo, y `yt (url) .` para imprimir la url
<cousteau> granjero, yo otro que hice, en vez de lsof que tardaba mucho, era algo de ls /proc/$(which npviewer.bin)/fd
<granjero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024134/
<cousteau> hm, a lo mejor no es npviewer sino plugin-container
<granjero> yo a ese tengo un icono en la barra que lo ejecuta en una terminal
<cousteau> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-05
<R0n[[Y]]> hola tengo un problema para actualizar mi ubuntu 12.04 quien me podria ayudar
<GridCube> !detalles | R0n[[Y]]
<kubot> R0n[[Y]]: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<R0n[[Y]]> k
<R0n[[Y]]> ok
<R0n[[Y]]> deja copiarte el mensaje
<R0n[[Y]]> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<R0n[[Y]]> E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<R0n[[Y]]> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/apt/lists/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<R0n[[Y]]> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio /var/lib/apt/lists/
<R0n[[Y]]> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<R0n[[Y]]> E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<GridCube> !pastebin | R0n[[Y]]
<kubot> R0n[[Y]]: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<R0n[[Y]]> con los dos comandos me sale eso
<GridCube> R0n[[Y]], tenes un programa usando apt
<GridCube> como synaptic o usc
<R0n[[Y]]> que tengo q hacer
<R0n[[Y]]> ni el gestor de apt quiere funcuonar
<R0n[[Y]]> eso me sucede hac par de dias
<GridCube> R0n[[Y]], estas usando sudo?
<R0n[[Y]]> si utilize el sudo y como quiera
<R0n[[Y]]> por q la chel nadamas necesitas el sudo una vez
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> siempre necesita
<GridCube> amenos que hagas un sudo su, pero eso no esta recomendado
<R0n[[Y]]> rony@rony-Inspiron-1545:~$ sudo apt-get udgrade
<R0n[[Y]]> [sudo] password for rony:
<R0n[[Y]]> E: Operación inválida: udgrade
<R0n[[Y]]> me sale eso con el sudo
<GridCube> pues es upgrade, con un p
<R0n[[Y]]> ok
<GridCube> usa autocompletar R0n[[Y]]
<R0n[[Y]]> pera
<GridCube> con [tab]
<GridCube> R0n[[Y]], por favor usa pastebin
<R0n[[Y]]> :s
<R0n[[Y]]> disculpen ta funcionando hay
<R0n[[Y]]> otra pregunta aparte de todo
<GridCube> ahí =/= hay
<R0n[[Y]]> mi pc es dell
<GridCube> mmhm
<R0n[[Y]]> estube viendo si podia instalar windows 7 viertualmente pero me da problema q cres q seria el problema despues q esta q le doy a siguiente y le doy a instalar me da un error
<GridCube> la verdad qe no se
<GridCube> que sea dell o no no cambia nada
<GridCube> 7 necesita mucha ram para anday
<GridCube> y mucho espacio, si no se cumplen esos requisitos es probable que no puedas virtualizar
<R0n[[Y]]> tengo 2 gb
<R0n[[Y]]> le puse 50 de discuo virtual
<GridCube> R0n[[Y]], pero no le podes dar todo a windows, a lo sumo le das 1gb pero eso no es suficiente para 7
<R0n[[Y]]> okkk
<R0n[[Y]]> ese es el error entonces
<GridCube> es posible
<R0n[[Y]]> perfecto....
<GridCube> no se
<R0n[[Y]]> tenddre q cambiar como quiera voy a comprar otra laptop
<R0n[[Y]]> mira necesito una px q me mueva backtrack, windows 7 y ubuntu
<R0n[[Y]]> posiblemente nadamas dos sistemas al mismo tiempo
<R0n[[Y]]> que me recomiendas para esa laptop, marca, q tiene q tener?
<GridCube> R0n[[Y]], con 2gb podes usar un dualboot
<GridCube> sin problemas con 7
<R0n[[Y]]> puede ser ubuntu 12.04 instalado en el como boot y los demas virtuales
<GridCube> no lo se
<R0n[[Y]]> sii pero no me interesa dual boot al menos q me espliques como hacerlo teniendo instalado ubuntu y hacer dualboot mi pc ahora con windows 7
<GridCube> R0n[[Y]], usando gparted creas una particion de unos 100gb para 7, luego instalas 7 en esa particion, luego usando un liveusb booteas en ubuntu, instalas boot-repair lo ejecutas y ya
<R0n[[Y]]> mmmmm
<R0n[[Y]]> osea
<R0n[[Y]]> grabo ubuntu en el cd... porq mira q me sucedio
<GridCube> un cd, o un pendrive, es lo mismo
<R0n[[Y]]> cuando instale ubuntu tenia windows 7 en la pc pero el windows 7 no me permitia hacer mi pc dualboot
<R0n[[Y]]> por eso decidi formatear la pc :S
<GridCube> es ubuntu el que permite el dualboot
<GridCube> no 7
<R0n[[Y]]> okk
<GridCube> instalando grub
<R0n[[Y]]> entonc ahora no me trae problemas instalar el windows 7
<R0n[[Y]]> q es grub?
<GridCube> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<R0n[[Y]]> tb para 12.04?
<GridCube> desde 9.10
<GridCube> mayor que
<R0n[[Y]]> okk
<R0n[[Y]]> en el centro de softwore lo busco?
<GridCube> que cosa?
<R0n[[Y]]> el grub
<GridCube> no...
<GridCube> R0n[[Y]], http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=GRUB
<GridCube> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_GRUB
<GridCube> te recomiendo que leas tranquilo y te interiorises un poco :)
<GridCube> es facil cometer errores si no entendes que estas haciendo
<R0n[[Y]]> ok muchas gracias :D
<GridCube> :) si tenes preguntas pregunta tranquilo
<Morell> R0n[[Y]], para tener dual boot primero instala windows 7 en una partición, después instalas Ubuntu en otra particón, automáticamente se instalará también GRUB que te permitirá elegir entre iniciar Windos o Ubuntu
<GridCube> Morell, el ya tiene ubuntu
<Morell> pero es más fácil que lo haga en ese orden si es nuevo y no tiene problema en volver a empezar...
<R0n[[Y]]> pero
<R0n[[Y]]> el problema fue q tenia windows 7
<R0n[[Y]]> y instale ubuntu y no me preguntava
<R0n[[Y]]> en cambio de q antes tenia backtrack y la instale despues de windows 7 y me permitio hacerlo pero con ubuntu 12.4 no
<R0n[[Y]]> ni aparecia el ubuntu por ningun lado
<Morell> aparentemente no instaló el GRUB
<R0n[[Y]]> exacto
<R0n[[Y]]> pero lo q are es q leere bn el grub y despues instalare hojala esten aqui ustedes en par de horas para q me ayuden :D
<Morell> en lo que podamos...
<R0n[[Y]]> gracias
<Rowan> quien me podria ayudar, acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.04  y quiero saber como puedo poner los botones de cerrar, minimizar y maximizar al lado derecho de la ventana???
<GridCube> Rowan, no es por molestar, pero... le preguntaste a google?
<Rowan> GridCube, si pero es algo enredado :/
<openhuese_recloc> hola tengo un gran problema se me colgo el kubuntu
<GridCube> http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=como+cambio+de+lugar+los+botones+de+cerrar+un+ubuntu+12.04
<Nikobuntu> hola!
<GridCube> !hi
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<openhuese_recloc> tube que reiniciar de golpe el pc y no se donde busco el erro para reportarlo
<Nikobuntu> hablas español?
<Nikobuntu> Necesito algun ubuntero experimentado que me saque una duda
<Nikobuntu> someone can give me some help? / Alguien me puede ayudar?
<GridCube> Nikobuntu, este canal es #ubuntu-es
<GridCube> esun canal en españok
<GridCube> l
<Nikobuntu> buenisimo entonces
<GridCube> !detalles | Nikobuntu
<kubot> Nikobuntu: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<GridCube> openhuese_recloc, revisa /var/log
<Nikobuntu> jajaja ya se queria saber si habia alguien dispuesto a leer
<Nikobuntu> ahi va la info
<GridCube> !pastebin | Nikobuntu
<kubot> Nikobuntu: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<openhuese_recloc> gridcube gracias
<Rowan> cual es la interfaz mas liviana en ubuntu?? gnome, unity ... o cual?
<Rowan> no recuerdo como se llama la que tiene las barras arriba  con los programas y el sistema y abajo con los programas que se estan ejecutando
<openhuese_recloc> gridcube cual de los archivos
<GridCube> openhuese_recloc, ni idea
<GridCube> pero ahi estan los logs
<GridCube> :P
<openhuese_recloc> gridcube igual gracias ahora reviso uno por uno aver que pasa
<Nikobuntu> Mi problema »» http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024271/ ««
<Nikobuntu> Mi problema »» http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024271/ «« Alguien que me ayude porfavor, Gracias.
<R0n[[Y]]> <GridCube> ufffff esa webbbb esta requete complicada con razon me dijiste que lea hehehehehehe
<R0n[[Y]]> waoooo
<GridCube> R0n[[Y]], si, la de ubuntu es un pitin complicada, por eso te pase la de wikipedia tambien
<GridCube> para que te des una idea de que es lo general de lo que habla
<GridCube> en realidad es bastante sencillo
<R0n[[Y]]> si haciendolo uno por uno si es sencillo pero waoo q soon muchas cosas
<GridCube> pero como te dijo Morell lo mas barato sera que instales primero 7 y luego ubuntu y deberia bootear sin mas con las dos opciones
<R0n[[Y]]> pero creo q eso no lo vendre haciendo hoy
<GridCube> sin tanta cosa
<R0n[[Y]]> okk
<R0n[[Y]]> cuando vienes a ver lo ago asi
<R0n[[Y]]> aunq.... en realidad yo  creo q si lo ago otra vez instalanso el 7 primero no me permitira hacer el dualboot con ubuntu
<R0n[[Y]]> porq como lo avia intentado varias veses
<R0n[[Y]]> :S
<GridCube> Nikobuntu, renombre xorg.conf a algo como xorg.conf.old y reinicia
<GridCube> no deberia leer xorg.conf i cargaria igual que antes
<R0n[[Y]]> <GridCube> y no seria mas fasil para el reparar el sistema con un cd o algo?
<GridCube> R0n[[Y]], pues la otra que te queda es usar un livecd para redimencionar los discos dejando una particion para 7, luego instalar 7 en esa particion y luego usar el livecd de nuevo para instalar grub usando boot-repair
<R0n[[Y]]> ok esa me gusta mas <GridCube>
<GridCube> o, descubrir como hacer para que funcione bien una emulacion
<R0n[[Y]]> okkk me gusta mas con un memori puedo hacerlo imaguino lo q are ahora creare las particiones intentare hacerlo instalando windows 7 salvare mis datos si no el plan b
<GridCube> mmhm
<R0n[[Y]]> q crees?
<GridCube> como te sientas mas comodo
<R0n[[Y]]> voy a salvar mis datos ahora y voy a hacer la particion y instalar windows 7 aunq voy a sentarme un ratico a pensar antes de
<Morell> quedará la incógnita de por qué no instaló el GRUB incluso después de varios intentos...
<R0n[[Y]]> si
<R0n[[Y]]> a ver q ago... morell dic q ubuntu permite vamos a ver si despues de crear la particion lo permite creo q si
<R0n[[Y]]> por q ubuntu trae el grup por defecto
<R0n[[Y]]> y grup 2
<R0n[[Y]]> q es pá los ubuntus mas modernos q creo q es el q trae el ubuntu 12.04
<R0n[[Y]]> bueno un plaser <GridCube> y <Morel nos veremos mas tarde pr aqui
<GridCube> :)
<R0n[[Y]]> :)
<nikoubuntu> VOLVI!
<nikoubuntu> GridCube , no me anduvo haciendo eso que me dijiste
<GridCube> mmmm
<nikoubuntu> entre a la carpeta y quedo el archivo renombrado y no hay ningun xorg.conf
<nikoubuntu> :O
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> no tiene que haber
<GridCube> no se usa mas a menos que realmente lo necesites
<GridCube> seguis en 800x600?
<nikoubuntu> la resolucion ya esta corregida, porque la corregi yo
<nikoubuntu> pero sigue corriendo en 2D
<nikoubuntu> cual es la forma de instalar el driver noueveau?
<nikoubuntu> y desinstalar el driver nvidia?
<GridCube> si no estas usando xorg.conf estas usando los drivers genericos
<nikoubuntu> bien, pero los genéricos 2D al parecer
<nikoubuntu> yo necesito volver a los genéricos 3D
<nikoubuntu> Me voy a cocinar y regreso, espero que me encuentres alguna solución :D
<nikoubuntu> Tengo un problema con los drivers gráficos de Unity . Mas información »» http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024271/ »» Dale, ayudame!
<buenaventura> a ver si se entiende, ¿instalaste el driver de nvidia para un chipset que no es nvidia?
<debsan> lol
<sunos__> buenas, que tal?
<nikoubuntu> hola
<nikoubuntu> Tengo un problema con los drivers gráficos de Unity . Mas información »» http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024271/ »» Dale, ayudame!
<sunos__> nikoubuntu: hace sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sunos__> despues reinicia y deberia andar
<nikoubuntu> ya hice algo similar
<nikoubuntu> lo renombre y reinicie y nada
<nikoubuntu> ni siquiera se creo un nuevo archivo xorg.conf
<sunos__> no se tiene que crear, tenes idea que placa de video tenes?
<sunos__> lspci | grep -i vga
<nikoubuntu> si
<nikoubuntu> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)
<nikoubuntu> por defecto en la instalacion del ubuntu, funcionaba bien el driver generico
<buenaventura> no es genérico, es EL DRIVER para Intel
<nikoubuntu> como en windows yo a esa placa la usaba con nvidia, intente ponerle un nvidia
<buenaventura> no deberías haber instalado nada
<buenaventura> eso no tiene sentido
<nikoubuntu> si tiene sentido, igualmente, no necesito comprarme mas problemas.. necesito alguien que me encamine a solucionarlo
<buenaventura> los drivers de Nvidia no pueden controlar una placa Intel, por lo menos hasta donde sé
<nikoubuntu> en windows yo usaba nvidia para mi placa intel
<sunos__> nikoubuntu: .....
<buenaventura> ...
<nikoubuntu> ...
<nikoubuntu> tienen idea como volver a instalar o restaurar los que instala ubuntu en la instalacion
<nikoubuntu> ?
<buenaventura> ahora que lo pienso, voy a probar los drivers de broadcom con mi trl8187
<xangua> nikoubuntu: y cómo has instalado los drivers de nvidia para empezar¿
<nikoubuntu> o primeramente como desinstalar los nvidia que instale?
<nikoubuntu> por consola, segui unos comandos de una pagina
<buenaventura> pues lo contrario de lo que hiciste al instalarlo: seguramente un apt-get remove --purge driverqinstalaste
<buenaventura> ajá.
<nikoubuntu> haber pruebo
<buenaventura> por qué no nos dices exactamente los comandos que utilizaste?
<nikoubuntu> ok
<nikoubuntu> dejame rastrear el historial
<buenaventura> ok
<buenaventura> history | grep apt
<buenaventura> seguramente
<nikoubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024375/
<nikoubuntu> de antemano, GRACIAS <buenaventura> por la dedicacion.
<nikoubuntu> Ami parecer, lo que me falta es establecer el controlador -nouveau- como driver grafico.
<nikoubuntu> porque ya esta instalado, incluso.
<buenaventura> nikoubuntu: no
<buenaventura> no tienes una tarjeta nvidia
<buenaventura> no insistas
<nikoubuntu> pero el nouveau es para tarjetas nvidia?
<buenaventura> sí
<buenaventura> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current nvidia-settings xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<nikoubuntu> ahi tiré el comando. Se eliminarán 101 mb, está de acuerdo? Si..
<buenaventura> muestra antes lo que se borrará
<nikoubuntu> Ahi termino de eliminar. ahora?
<buenaventura> también necesitarás, por las dudas, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<buenaventura> si es que no lo tienes
<nikoubuntu> ok
<nikoubuntu> ahi te paso lo que se elimino
<buenaventura> ya para qué
<nikoubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024376/
<nikoubuntu> vos me dijiste..
<buenaventura> sí, antes de que le pusieras aceptar..
<buenaventura> está bien, perfecto
<buenaventura> no te preocupes
<nikoubuntu> xserver-xorg-video-intel ya está en su versión más reciente. El paquete indicado a continuación se instaló de forma automática y ya no es necesarios.   screen-resolution-extra Utilice «apt-get autoremove» para eliminarlos. 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 1 no actualizados. nikanor@Nikebook:~$
<buenaventura> ok, elimina tu xorg.conf y reinicia el entorno gráfico
<nikoubuntu> hay manera de reiniciar el entorno graico sin reiniciar el pc
<nikoubuntu> ?
<buenaventura> sí
<buenaventura> pero todos los programas gráficos se cerrarán, naturalmente
<buenaventura> primero, quita el xorg.conf de donde está
<nikoubuntu> incluso esto?
<nikoubuntu> ya lo quite
<nikoubuntu> lo renombre y lo borre
<buenaventura> sí, cualquier programa ejecutándose sobre el servidor X se cerrará
<buenaventura> no lo que tengas en las tty
<buenaventura> el comando sería
<buenaventura> sudo service lightdm restart
<nikoubuntu> ok
<buenaventura> y eso reinica el entorno gráfico
<buenaventura> reinicia*
<nikoubuntu> escucha, me podes pasar algun contacto tuyo?
<nikoubuntu> si es que no te molesta..
<debsan> que otro contacto queres más que este
<buenaventura> eso es verdad, acá siempre puedes encontrar a alguien
<N3WB13> hOla
<reepeecheep> que hay amigos
<reepeecheep> mi so, no me detecta las redes cableadas, alguien podria ayudarme
<reepeecheep> ?
<N3WB13> hola
<N3WB13> como le doy permisos para instalar cosas a un usuario normal (o sea no root) ?
<atotclic> N3WB13: como dar poermisos a  un usuario normal
<atotclic> no es bueno darle permisos a un usuario normal para instalar
<atotclic> ya que enteonces eres mas vulnerable
<N3WB13> ya lo arregle con el comando visudo XD
<atotclic> si co en comando visudo le das permisos sudo al usuario normal
<atotclic> para entrar como root
<N3WB13> <atotclic> no hay virus en linux asi que no veo que haya mucho riesgo :P
<atotclic> bueno virus no hay si rootkits
<N3WB13> tenes razon, hay maneras de darle permisos para instalar pero que siga siendo un usuario normal?
<atotclic> por otro lado todo lo que este conectado a la red es vulnerable
<atotclic> sudo es una buena opcion
<atotclic> ya que tue eres el administrador y supongo que no le daras a nadie mas la clave
<atotclic> ni mas permisos que no sean necesarios
<N3WB13> a esta pc solo la uso yo y mis amigos la verdad ni saben lo que es un terminal XD
<atotclic> tambien por otro lado puedes ponerle a tu contraseña caducidad
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<atotclic> si utilizas linux se supone que es para algo mas que navegar
<atotclic> MarioMey: hola
<MarioMey> Estoy en 11.04 y voy a actualizar a 12.04. ¿Me conviene usar el Gestor de Actualizaciones?
<atotclic> N3WB13: para poder tener el control sobre todo lo0 que haces
<MarioMey> Porque hace un rato, lo usé de una partición con el 11.10 a 12.04... y no lo pudo hacer bien.
<MarioMey> atotclic: ¿Qué te parece?
<atotclic> MarioMey: creo que de 11-04 a 12-04 no pòdras a menos por el gestor
<atotclic> si de 11-04 a 11-10 y a 12-04
<N3WB13> <MarioMey> yo tengo ubuntu 10.04LtS dices que puedo actualizarlo sin formatear???
<N3WB13> o sea a 12LTS
<MarioMey> Y... puede que atotclic tenga razón...
<MarioMey> A ver qué me dice el gestor...
<MarioMey> Dice de pasar a 11.10.
<MarioMey> Uh.
<MarioMey> Me parece que es la que me queda.
<MarioMey> La que NOS queda, N3WB13
<MarioMey> Lo tengo bastante personalizado.
<atotclic> no se si colocando el cd o usb te lo acepta como actualizacion
<MarioMey> Mh... ¿alguna vez se pudo hacer?
<N3WB13> <MarioMey> y bueno algo es algo
<atotclic> MarioMey: cuantas particiones
<MarioMey> Tengo una con el Windort7, dos para Win que vino de fábrica (HP), una que yo uso (y su swap) y otra de prueba (con su swap).
<atotclic> MarioMey: no tienes la home separada?
<MarioMey> No.
<MarioMey> atotclic:
<MarioMey> Conviene, ¿no?
<atotclic> si la tienes a parte siempre tienes los archivos en esa particion y si actualizas puedes formatear el resto que esa no la tocas
<atotclic> si no siempre es mas dificil
<atotclic> ya que tienes que escribir encima para no perder datos y puede que dar algo que luego de problemas
<atotclic> eso si hablando de instalacion limpia
<MarioMey> Sí.
<MarioMey> Lo que pasa es que tampoco quiero andar instalando todo lo que ya tengo.
<MarioMey> Se que es fácil en este SO... pero me cansa este tipo de tareas.
<MarioMey> atotclic: ¿Qué pensás vos? ¿Será seguro hacer 11.04 -> 11.10 y 11.10 -> 12.04?
<MarioMey> Ahora vuelvo, reinicio con drivers libres de la placa gráfica (si no, se me hace quilombo).
<N3WB13> che una pregunta me sale esto  nvidia-current E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) si borro nvidia-current no me cargaré la configuracion de los driver propietarios?
<MarioMey> atotclic: Estoy de nuevo.
<MarioMey> ¿Será seguro backapear la carpeta home a otra partición, instalar de cero 12.04 y volver a copiar esa carpeta?
<MarioMey> Voy a intentar como dije antes: de 11.04 a 11.10 y de 11.10 a 12.04.
<atotclic> MarioMey: si esa opcion es buena
<MarioMey> Y si no funciona... a backapear el home (total, no se va a borrar) y hacerlo limpio.
<atotclic> tan solo necesitas copiar tu carpeta de usuario o las carpetas de usuarios
<MarioMey> atotclic: ¿Vos decís que es mejor? ¿Mucho mejor?
<atotclic> lo unico que cuando instalas desde cero pìerdes todos las aplicaciones que hayas instalado fuera de la home
<atotclic> para eso tienes que primero guardar todos los paquetes que tienes instalados
<MarioMey> En realidad, me doy cuenta que subestimo un poquito a Ubuntu... ¡ME HAGO CARGO! Es que me hace acordar cuando se armaban flor de quilombos en Windows.
<N3WB13> <atotclic>E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) tiene solucion borrando o instalando?
<MarioMey> En Win, había que formatear SI O SI, si querías que las cosas estén bien.
<MarioMey> (b
<atotclic> en un archivo el cual luego lko ejecutas para volver a instalar todas las aplicaciuones que tenias
<MarioMey> ("bien" es un decir)
<MarioMey> atotclic... contame un poco más de eso.
<MarioMey> Es bueno saberlo.
<atotclic> N3WB13: tienes un problema de dependencias
<atotclic> MarioMey: aparte de la instalacion tu has instalado otro pàquetes para dejartelo bonito etc
<N3WB13> o sea agrego los sources y se soluciona solo? o debo ejecutar algo mas?
<atotclic> N3WB13: te tiene que salir algo mas a parte de eso o estas instalando otra cosa por otro lado
<MarioMey> atotclic... para pasarlo a 11.10, ba a descargar UN GIGA Y MEDIO.
<atotclic> N3WB13: se refiere ha que esta en uso por algun motivo
<MarioMey> Después de eso... tengo que pasarlo al 12.04...
<MarioMey> Creo que va a tardar más que hacer todo de cero, limpio.
<atotclic> MarioMey: no puede ser
<atotclic> que tienes instalado
<atotclic> hjas actualizado antes el sistema
<atotclic> antes de cambiar de version
<MarioMey> atotclic: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13242430/1.500MB.png
<atotclic> a ver mario un momento
<atotclic> espera que entro en x
<MarioMey> Sí, está actualizado... le faltan dos paquetes de 400KB.
<MarioMey> Nada más.
<N3WB13> yo haré un reboot haber que pasa XD los veo al ratos genios ;)
<MarioMey> atotclic: ¿Estás ahí?
<MarioMey> Tengo una opción más... pero necesito aclarar algunas dudas.
<MarioMey> atotclic: ¿Te mató X?
<MarioMey> Bueno, parece que atotclic desapareció... voy a hacer una pregunta para que cualquiera me la conteste.
<MarioMey> En mi disco rígido, entre varias particiones, tengo dos con Ubuntu. En sda5: 11.04 (sda6: swap). En sda7: 12.04 (sda8: swap)...
<atotclic> MarioMey: no estoy aqui es que estaba con otras cosas
<MarioMey> Ok!
<MarioMey> ¿Me seguís con esta duda?
<MarioMey> Mi intención sería empezar a preparar la que ya está instalado el 12.04.
<MarioMey> Cuando vea que está todo listo... me gustaría fusionar las dos particiones en una: sda5 y sda7. ¿Voy a poder hacer eso?
<MarioMey> Acá está mi disco: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13242430/particiones-disco.png
<atotclic> MarioMey: mira para ver los paquetyes instalados primero instala  apt-get install dselect
<MarioMey> Antes de eso... me gustaría aclararme esta duda.
<MarioMey> ¿Puede ser?
<MarioMey> Porque me parece que es mejor usar esta partición con el 12.04 instalado LIMPIO.
<atotclic> luego ejecutas dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > instalados
<atotclic> eso en la 11.04
<atotclic> en la 12.04
<MarioMey> (mientras, guardo esto que me decís)
<atotclic> instalas    apt-get install dselect
<atotclic> dpkg --set-selections < instalados
<atotclic>    y para instalar    dslect install
<atotclic> con uno creas elo archivo de paquetes instalados
<MarioMey> atotclic: Pero ¿no instalaría paquetes con versiones viejas?
<atotclic> y con el otro los instalas
<atotclic> no
<atotclic> antes de ejecutar eso en la 12.04
<atotclic> tienes que colocar los repositorios como los tenias en 11.04
<atotclic> eso si
<atotclic> tienes que cambiar las versiones
<atotclic> la 12.04 es precise
<MarioMey> Mh... se me hace medio complicado...
<MarioMey> Creo que lo mejor sería usar esta 12.04 ya instalada.
<MarioMey> Pero me gustaría saber si después puedo fusionar dos particiones.
<atotclic> la 11.04 era natty
<atotclic> si fusionar las puedes
<atotclic> a ver los comandos que te doy es para que puedas instalas todos los paquetes que tenias en 11.04 a la 12.04
<atotclic> los pasos son sencillos
<MarioMey> Gracias, atotclic. Pero voy a empezar a instalar todo en la partición limpia.
<MarioMey> Dejo esta tal como está, por las dudas.
<MarioMey> Este viernes necesito que funcione bien todo.
<MarioMey> Si funciona en 12.04, BUENÍSIMO.
<MarioMey> Si no, tengo la 11.04, tal como venía funcionando.
<MarioMey> Te agradezco mucho.
<MarioMey> Cualquier cosa, vuelvo a pasar por acá.
<MarioMey> ¡Gracias!
<N3WB13> como solucionaria esto con nvidia-current http://pastebin.com/jEqhguuN
<arp-> ?
<N3WB13> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<N3WB13>  nvidia-current
<N3WB13> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<arp-> version de ubuntu?
<N3WB13> en pastebin pegué un "log" con los detalles.  es ubutu 10.04LTS
<arp-> x32 o x64?
<N3WB13> x64
<arp-> modelo de nvidia?
<N3WB13> nvidia geforce 7025 / nforce 630a
<arp-> tengo la misma
<arp-> xD
<arp-> ahora tengo 11.04
<arp-> pero en los anteriroes andaba tb
<arp-> yo no uso los drivers de repositorio
<arp-> directamente .. uso el driver privativo bajado de nvidia.. el ultimo
<arp-> y fin del problema
<N3WB13> si yo tampoco te quitan la aceleracion
<N3WB13> yo instale el driver descargado de la pagina nvidia.es
<arp-> entonces?
<N3WB13> pero me aparece ese error igual asi que ni idea
<N3WB13> XD
<arp-> por empezar
<arp-> tenes que desintalar todo driver del repositorio primero
<arp-> que tenga que ver con nvidia
<arp-> segundo, instalas el driver desde el modo recuperacion..
<arp-> osea. sin X iniciado
<N3WB13> pero no se desinstala el driver propietario con eso?
<arp-> nop
<arp-> primero limpia los drivers de ubuntu
<arp-> tenes aptitude?
<N3WB13> si
<arp-> pone:
<arp-> sudo aptitude search nvidia | grep "i "
<arp-> fijate que hay un espacio entre la i y la "
<N3WB13> copio y pego
<arp-> sep
<N3WB13> esto es lo que devuelve i   nvidia-settings                 - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics dr
<arp-> tenes todo actualizado al dia, incluyendo el kernel?
<arp-> osea.. hiciste un apt-get update / upgrade / dist-upgrade
<arp-> ?
<N3WB13> no hace poco instalé ubuntu ya que con wine, dx wine y cedega no pienso volver a tocar windows :P
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pone:
<arp-> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arp-> te aclaro una cosa..
<N3WB13> va a tardar una banda XD
<arp-> y deberias
<arp-> por una sencilla razon
<arp-> cada vez que salga una actualizacion de kernel
<arp-> vas a tener que reinstalar el driver de nvidia
<arp-> te aviso..
<arp-> por eso es preferible que tengas el ultimo ya puesto
<arp-> y no volverlo hacer si haces un upgrade luego
<arp-> por lo menos hasta dentro de un  tiempo cuando se les ocurra lanzar un update de kernel
<arp-> como se llama el archivo que bajaste de nvidia?
<arp-> el .run
<N3WB13> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.53.run
<arp-> ok
<arp-> copiatelo dentro de /root
<N3WB13> lo renombre nvidia.run por comodidad :P
<arp-> si da igual
<arp-> que vas hacer
<arp-> vas a updatear todo?
<N3WB13> y bueno ya que estoy XD
<arp-> y si
<arp-> pone todo el comando que te di
<arp-> que te hace todo completo
 * xoan buenas
<arp-> hi
<N3WB13> che al actualizar el kernel pasa de 10.04 a a 11.04? XD o sea puedo usar los mismos repositorios?
<arp-> bo
<arp-> vas a actualziar al ultimo que este disponible para tu release
<arp-> a menos que metas algun ppa o repo adicional para tener uno mas nuevo
<arp-> que no tiene mucho sentido.. si no se justifica por algo en particular
<arp-> el ultimo que hay para 11.04 es 2.6.38-15
<arp-> N3WB13:  etnes mucho para bajar?
<N3WB13> maso 5 minutos como mucho
<arp-> o
<arp-> ok
<N3WB13> che para instalar los drivers nvidia por segunda vez es mas facil? ya que la primera vez la unica manera de que no me saliera el cartel ese que dice que "el kernel driver de nvidia esta en uso desactivelo" (o algo asi) fue cargandome el entorno grafico por error XD
<arp-> sep
<arp-> no te va salir
<arp-> simplemente por que.. apenas actualzies todo
<arp-> suponiendo que te bajo un nuevo kernel..
<arp-> reincias la PC.. e inicias inmediatamente en modo recuperacion
<arp-> por ende no va tener ningun driver propio instalado
<arp-> y ahi le instalas otra vez el de nvidia
<arp-> osea.. inicias en modo recuperacion con el nuevo kernel actualizado
<arp-> una vez que lo instales.. reinicias y todo sigue como antes
<N3WB13> me tiro un par de errores al actualizar el kernel
<arp-> y desintalas los kernel viejos
<arp-> ahora  o antes?
<N3WB13> ahora
<arp-> que error
<N3WB13> empieza por este:     Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.6 (x86_64)
<arp-> oO
<N3WB13> y sigue acá http://pastebin.com/xRnYt7GN XD
<N3WB13> XD estoy jodido
<arp-> ja
<arp-> relacionado al video
<arp-> se corto el update?
<arp-> claro
<arp-> intento compilar el driver de nivida.. para el nuevo kernek
<arp-> probablmente no lo soporte
<arp-> no importa
<arp-> total no los vas a usar
<arp-> a esos..
<N3WB13> como compilar? otro aparte del ".run" ?
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> el .run es un driver externo al repositorio
<arp-> para ubuntu.. es un driver invisible
<arp-> por asi decirlo
<arp-> por eso tenes que ponerlo a mano cada vez que actualzias el kernel
<arp-> por lo contrario
<arp-> si vos usarias un driver de repositorio..
<arp-> cada vez que actualzies le kernel..
<arp-> ubuntu solito ya se encarga de isntalar el driver para el nuevo kernel
<arp-> simplemente.. tiene los source y lo recompila para el nuevo kernel
<arp-> todo autoamtico
<arp-> como lo intento hacer recien
<arp-> pero como es una version de nvidia media vieja
<arp-> probablmente.. no compila para el kernel 3
<arp-> pero ni nos importa
<arp-> por que vos no vas a usar el driver de repositorio
<N3WB13> ahi va :D, entonces que hago XD
<arp-> actualizalmente tenes un driver instalado de repositorio viejo
<arp-> que aparentemente estabas usando con tu kernel actual
<arp-> pon en una terminal: modinfo nvidia
<arp-> y mira la version
<N3WB13> 295.53
<arp-> claro
<arp-> ya anduviste metiendo el nuevo
<arp-> pone: lsmod | grep nvidia
<N3WB13> nvidia              12344592  40
<arp-> sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia
<arp-> deberias tener
<N3WB13> sale esto http://pastebin.com/G9TS53yf
<arp-> Driver "nvidia"
<arp-> esta bien
<arp-> tu driver esta en uso
<arp-> no deberias tener problemas
<arp-> ..
<N3WB13> pero los tengo??? XD
<arp-> claro
<arp-> los tenes en el kernel actual
<arp-> por que lo instalste antes
<arp-> usando el .run
<arp-> en el kernel nuevo que acabas de actualziar no
<arp-> vas a tener que hacer lo que ya te dije antes
<N3WB13> lo de compilar? me marié un poco XD
<arp-> no
<arp-> ejecutar el .run
<arp-> ..
<arp-> lo hace todo solo
<arp-> solo le das siguiente.. aceptar
<arp-> xD
<arp-> dese la consola de recuperacion
<arp-> del nuevo kernel
<N3WB13> o sea que debo instalarlo nuevamente
<arp-> claro
<arp-> para el kernel nuevo
<arp-> por cada kernel nuevo que isntales
<arp-> lo tenes que reinstalar
<arp-> instales*
<arp-> pone: uname -a
<N3WB13> aver si entendi, se actualizó el driver y el error fue porque no me reconocia el driver porque es del kernel viejo?
<arp-> no
<arp-> no actualizate el driver
<arp-> :S
<arp-> tenes un residuo de un driver viejo ahi del repositorio
<arp-> el 196
<arp-> la rutina de actualizacion.. intento recompilarlo solito
<arp-> para isntalarselo al nuevo kernel
<arp-> y fallo
<arp-> pero igual.. ese drivers vos no lo estas usando
<arp-> por que vos instalaste uno mas nuevo
<arp-> externo.. al repositorio
<arp-> osea.. .run
<arp-> y ubuntu ni esta enterado de eso
<arp-> no le es natural tenerlo
<arp-> termino todo el asunto del upgrade?
<ramrebol> hola. Acabo de instalar ubuntu en mi laptop nueva, y me dice que no tengo instalado el driver nvidia, y que debo correr nvidia-xconfig. Luego de eso, al reiniciar la X la pantalla se ve en otra resolucion. Ahora he intentado instalar el driver nvidia siguiendo un tutorial. La he instalado bien (creo) pero sigue apareciendo que no la tengo instalada, y sigo con el problema de resolucion.
<ramrebol> ((en "display" no tengo solo esta opcion de resolucion. No se como hacer que aparezca otra))
<ramrebol> alguien puede echarme un cable?
<GridCube> ramrebol, abri una terminal
<GridCube> y escribi: xrandr
<GridCube> y apreta enter, eso te dira todas las resoluciones que tu sistema operativo cree que podes ejecutar
<ramrebol> las escribo aca?
<GridCube> nones
<GridCube> pero te da mas de una?
<ramrebol> esta es la primera linea: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 640 x 480, maximum 8192 x 8192
<ramrebol> en "display" la unica opcion que tengo es 640x480
<GridCube> ramrebol, si queres copia y pega el output en un pastebin
<ramrebol> ok
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<GridCube> en cualquier caso, tu sistema operativo cree que solo podes tirar 640x480
<ramrebol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024967/
<ramrebol> antes de ejecutar nvidia-xconfig se veia todo ok. Luego de seguir la sugerencia del sistema quedo asi
<GridCube> mmmjmm
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> eso pasa
<GridCube> ramrebol, ejecuta gksu jockey-gtk
<ramrebol> indica que no hay soft propietarios en uso
<ramrebol> como comentaba, trate de instalar el driver desde la pagina de nvidia. Pero no ha surtido efecto.
<GridCube> ramrebol, abri nautilus con gksu, anda a /etc/X11 y cambiale el nombre a xorg.conf por xorg.conf.viejo o algo asi
<GridCube> y reinicia las x
<GridCube> osea relogea
<ramrebol> GridCube: vi esa opcion en mi buceo por internet. Me parecio extragna. Pero si tu me la sugieres le doy.
<ramrebol> Dame minuto
<GridCube> ramrebol, las versiones modernas de x no usan mas xorg.conf, si no esta presente carga todas las configuraciones default que tenias antes
<ramrebol> GridCube: perfecto!!   pense que algun troll habia dado esa sugerencia
<ramrebol> pero sigo sin el driver nvidia. Solo tengo lo que viene por defecto en la instalacio. Que pierdo con esto?
<ramrebol> es decir, sin el driver nvidia pierdo las cualidades de mi tarjeta o algo asi?
<GridCube> ramrebol, las versiones modernas de x no usan mas xorg.conf, si no esta presente carga todas las configuraciones default que tenias antes
<GridCube> ramrebol, la verdad es que no se, a mi siempre me encuentra los drivers de mi placa de video
<ramrebol> en mi pc anterior tambien. Este que tengo es nuevo, y me parecio raro que no encontrara el driver
<GridCube> ramrebol, me pasas lo que te tira cuando haces lspci | grep "VGA"
<ramrebol> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ramrebol> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1)
<ramrebol> esas son las dos lineas que me da como salida ese comando
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> cual estas usando
<ramrebol> no lo se. Supongo que la primera. Como puedo saberlo?
<GridCube> ramrebol, hace un sudo lshw
<GridCube> te va a tirar un mooooooooooooonton de informacion
<GridCube> ahi te va a decir
<GridCube> pero lo mas probable es que estes usando la intel
<GridCube> porque esa usa los drivers genericos
<ramrebol> hay solo una linea que dice nvidia: y dice configuration: driver=nvidia
<ramrebol> toda la salida esta aca:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1025004/
<GridCube> :) mira ramrebol ahi dice que el *-display intel, tiene un physical id: 2, y que tu output de xrandr te dice que vga1 no esta siendo utilizado
<GridCube> suma dos mas dos y te da que...?
<GridCube> :P estas usando la placa intel e intentaste ejecutarla usando drivers nvidia
<ramrebol> algo hice mal entonces. Yo pensaba que tenia tarjeta de video nvidia, y era esa la que trataba de hacer funcionar
<ramrebol> tengo un error en conceptos parece :|
<GridCube> no, solo un enchufe mal conectado
<GridCube> tenes dos placas de video, una intel y una nvidia, trataste de usar los driver de nvidia y la salida de intel
<ramrebol> esto escapa totalmente a lo que conozco. Como logro sacar el mayor rendimiento a este tarro?  Supongo que debo hacer funcionar la nvidia
<GridCube> ramrebol... cambia de lugar el enchufe vga... no es una ciencia
<ramrebol> disculpa GridCube. Parecera que no he buscado nada, pero no se que archivo edito para cambiar vga
<GridCube> ...
<GridCube> ramrebol, no te entiendo, tenes que agarrar el cable que sale de tu monitor, seguirlo hasta tu cpu, desenchufarlo del puerto vga que esta usando y enchufar el mismo cable en el otro puerto vga de tu cpu
<GridCube> fisicamente
<GridCube> con cables
<GridCube> nada de editar nada, los cables los tenes que desenchufar y enchufar en otro lado
<ramrebol> es un laptop
<GridCube> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<GridCube> ...
<ramrebol> no estoy tratando de usar otro monitor, es solo el laptop :P
<GridCube> porque tenes dos placas de video en una laptop...
<GridCube> que jolines
<ramrebol> no lo se. Lo compre ayer, es tal y como viene
<Deckon> son laptops de alto rendimiento
<GridCube> pues ramrebol tu lid esta conectada a la intel, e intel usa los drivers genericos
<Deckon> usan una grafica para uso comun y la otra para aplicaciones que requieren rendimientos altos
<ramrebol> y como puedo sacarle el mayor provecho??
<Deckon> yo alguna vez ayude a alguien con una maquina de esas y recuerdo que lo que hizo fue desde el BIOS desactivar una de las graficas
<ramrebol> ratas. Siento que hice mal al comprarme esta laptop entonces.
<N3WB13> hi tengo ubuntu 10.04 con todos los programas necesarios para que en mi pc no haya ni olor a windows ^^ lo unico complicado es instalar el plugin de java alguien me diria como es la cosa luego de descomprimirlo? XD
<Deckon> claro, apt-get install jre...etc
<Deckon> busca en tu repo
<N3WB13> <Deckon> verás en repo esta solo la version 6 de java y la mayoria de los programas y alguna que otra aplicacion web me pide que este actualizado a la ultima version o por lo menos la 7 supongo :P
<ramrebol> Deckon: GridCube: como opinion: hice mal en comprarme esta pc entonces?  sera un cacho sacarle provecho??
<Deckon> N3WB13, entonces busca en google informacion referente a la conpilacion
<Deckon> no es ni compilacion, tienes suerte es un .bin
<Deckon> http://www.java.com/es/download/help/linux_install.xml
<Deckon> ramrebol, no creo, es solo que te va a costar trabajo hecharla a andar
<N3WB13> <Deckon> la cuestion es que en la pagina no explican muy bien XD lo que no sé es como debe ir el comando para instalar en esta parte : http://pastebin.com/Z7ZmDeZ8
<N3WB13> lo siento es esta XD http://pastebin.com/Z7ZmDeZ8
<GridCube> mismo link
<ramrebol> Deckon: puedes darme una pequegna explicacion de lo que necesito??  Segun entiendo, tengo dos targetas de video, una intel y otra nvidia, y debo hacer que corran juntas?
<GridCube> enchufarles un monitor
<ramrebol> GridCube: enserio??   De verdad que no se que provecho practico puedo sacarle a estas dos tarjetas
<GridCube> pues tener dos monitores... que pueden reproducir cosas por separado, sin quitar performance a cada una
<ramrebol> tengo solo una salida de monitor. Supongo que te refieres a un monitor, y el otro seria el laptop
<GridCube> en todo caso no tengo ni idea, es la primera ves que escucho de una laptop con dos placas de video
<GridCube> claro, tiene una pantalla
<ramrebol> pucha que lastima.
<ramrebol> (me refiero a mi torpeza)
<GridCube> ramrebol, :) ya vas a ver que anda bien
<lopulus> Hola! Como puedo hacer para pasar los datos de un disco IDE a un hp all in one?
<GridCube> tenes una tele con entrada vga?
<GridCube> lopulus, copias y pegas
<ramrebol> de que anda anda. Pero como solo uso linux, me quedara en la memoria que no estoy usando el laptop como debo.
<GridCube> jajaja
<GridCube> ramrebol, si tenes una tele con entrada vga podes tirarle por ahi videos en hd
<GridCube> mientras seguis usando la pc tranquilo
<ramrebol> its something, jaja
<GridCube> tambien podes usarla para editar video
<GridCube> y supongo que para muchas otras cosas
<lopulus> lo que pasa que en la hp no puedo colocar los discos... hice un cambio de pc y tengo muchas cosas en ese disco
<GridCube> lopulus, aaaaaaaa ya entendi
<GridCube> lopulus, no tenes otra pc?
<N3WB13> instalar java: Sintaxis: java [-options] class [args...]  como seria para instalarlo en ubuntu 10.04 de 64bits?
<GridCube> !java
<kubot> Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<lopulus> no
<GridCube> N3WB13, pero, hace sudo apt-get install java-common
<N3WB13> >.< ya hice un sudo ./java XD y me mando eso  aqui es "log"
<Deckon> :S
<GridCube> lopulus, pues entonces necesitas un adaptador ide-usb
<Deckon> N3WB13, busca informacion referente a como compilar un programa
<N3WB13> pero quiero la ultima porque algunos programas y servicios web me dicen que la 6 que aparece en repositorios es vieja >.<
<GridCube> N3WB13, entonces segui el tutorial de la pagina de java
<lopulus> si, y como se llama comercialmente
<GridCube> adaptador ide-us
<GridCube> b
<N3WB13> el tutorial de java solo dice ejecuta el bin y suerte en pila XD
<lopulus> ok!
<lopulus> GridCube, esto es lo que necesito http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-425058941-conversor-usb-nisuta-para-discos-ide-y-sata-25-y-35-_JM
<GridCube> :) si, unos asi tengo yo
<lopulus> ok
<GridCube> en realidad tengo el mas barato
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-422687317-adaptador-usb-ide-sata-ata-dvd-grabadora-externo-20-disco-_JM
<GridCube> ese
<Deckon> N3WB13, en efecto, no trae el binario el tar.gz
<Deckon> especulo pero puede que solo tengas que mover esa carpeta a /usr/java/
<N3WB13> negativo XD
<GridCube> N3WB13, estas intentando instalar java 7?
<N3WB13> donde hay varios binarios es en /java/bin pero al ejecutar "java" en terminal me pide un par de argumentos que la verdad no entiendo mucgo
<GridCube> N3WB13, no tiene un readme?
<GridCube> N3WB13, .__.
<N3WB13> esto es lo que dice el readme: Please refer to http://java.com/licensereadme XDDD
<Deckon> N3WB13, si, son binarios pero no son el "installer" si asi lo quieres ver
<GridCube> te bajaste las fuentes
<GridCube> no te bajaste el .bin
<Deckon> GridCube, en las buentes no esta el bin
<N3WB13> esta gente de java son unos genios >.< o lo hacen a proposito por que no les caen bien los linuxeros XD
<GridCube> N3WB13, tenes que tener un .bin
<GridCube> en lo que te bajaste
<GridCube> Change the permission of the file you downloaded to be executable. Type:
<GridCube> chmod a+x jre-7u<version>-linux-i586.bin
<Deckon> GridCube, no existe tal binario en el paquete
<N3WB13> si la gente de java se olvidó de ponerlo >.<
<N3WB13> o lo escondió muy bien
<Deckon> N3WB13, me parece que esta mal construido el paquete, el readme y la licencia traen el mismo texto :S
<GridCube> http://juanjodominguez.wordpress.com/2012/04/30/instalar-java-jre-de-32-y-64-bits-simultaneamente-en-ubuntu-12-04-64-bits/
<N3WB13> <Deckon> si instalo la version que es para windows con el wine será lo mismo? XD
<GridCube> no Deckon
<GridCube> es un quilombo
<GridCube> N3WB13, leete esa pagina
<Deckon> ja, se tiene que contruir su propio binario para ejecutarlo?
<GridCube> te dije se bajo las fuentes
<Deckon> si, estan las fuentes, pero no ahi el binario para ejecutar el compilado
<GridCube> ahí o hay?
<GridCube> en todo caso no es su culpa es lo unico que hay
<GridCube> pero de seguro hay un ppa
<Deckon> *hay
<N3WB13> che esta parte: #!/bin/bash if open [ $3x = "NCx" ] then /opt/java/32/jre1.6.0_31/bin/java “$@” else /opt/java/64/jre1.6.0_31/bin/java.orig “$@” ft la guardo en un .bin XD
<Deckon> N3WB13, hay ppa's con jre7
<Deckon> por si te quieres arriesgar
<N3WB13> <Deckon> pero para ubuntu?
<Deckon> :S claro..esas cosas solo se pueden usar en ubuntu
<N3WB13> encontre una :D  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys  estos son los numero que me da pero dice que debo modificarlos: 1024R/214AEA0E
<N3WB13> para el keyring
<spectrum> hola
<Deckon> :S
<Deckon> N3WB13, http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/03/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-jre.html
<N3WB13> no anduvo el repo XD error 404
<israel> eso solo significa que no encontro el servidor
<Deckon> N3WB13, pues entonces busca algun otro ppa
<cousteau> qué programa?
<Deckon> java7
<N3WB13> si
<rowan> Buenos dias
<rowan> quien me puede colaborar, es que antes de reinstalar mi ubuntu tenia un paquete que me mostraba el recorrido de mi conexion de internet con los puntos mas cercanos para la conexion pero no recuerdo su nombre... alguien quiza sabe como se llama?
<Exio> rowan: traceroute?
 * iUs3r hol -a
<debsan> tcptraceroute sino :)
<debsan> justo estoy haciendo un trabajo con eso
<PakoTM> wenas
<Vinto> Hola por alguna razon cuando abro programas como synaptic o gparted no me pide contraseña, sino que me aparece esto: Se han concedido permisos sin pedir una contraseña  . ¡Cómo cambio esto?
<mimecar> has metido a tu usuario en el grupo de administrador?
<Vinto> no creo :S  ¿cómo lo verifico?
<Vinto> sistema-> administracion -> usuarios y grupos?
<mimecar> prueba
<mimecar> aunque lo que te pasa no es el comportamiento normal del sistema
<mimecar> Vinto: ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Vinto> no veo que haya metido a mi usuario al grupo de administrador
<Vinto> 10.04
<mimecar> cuando ha empezado el problema?
<Vinto> hoy
<Vinto> lo instale no hace mucho en una computadora nueva
<Vinto> en mi antigua computadora no tenía ese problema
<mimecar> has puesto actualizaciones o instalado programas?
<ELETRONICO_HW> Buen as tardes
<ELETRONICO_HW> inicie 2 scripts bash de IPTABLES  en mi servidor, como puedo detenerlos sin tener q reiniciar el server ?
<Deckon> kill proceso o kill all nombre del script
<Deckon> *killall
<ELETRONICO_HW> Deckon: no aparece en top
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<Vinto> mimecar: estoy descargando algunas actualizaciones
<Vinto> hay una formar de cambiar esta configuración?
<ELETRONICO_HW> root@Buster:~# killall facebook1.sh
<ELETRONICO_HW> facebook1.sh: no process found
<mimecar> ELETRONICO_HW: tu proceso tiene ese nombre?
<ELETRONICO_HW> nose...
<ELETRONICO_HW> cual es el proceso
<mimecar> Vinto: no lo se
<ELETRONICO_HW> solo se el nombre del script
<mimecar> el que quieres matar
<ELETRONICO_HW> solo se el script
<ELETRONICO_HW> se llama facebook1.sh
<ELETRONICO_HW> lo ejecute hace poco
<mimecar> si el proceso no tiene ese nombre
<mimecar> no lo podrás quitar
<ELETRONICO_HW> mimecar: :S
<mimecar> busca en top el proceso
<Vinto> mimecar: en propiedades de "home" me sale propietario: mi nombre de usuario y mas abajo grupo : root
<mimecar> Vinto: has usado 'sudo' para lanzar una aplicación gráfica?
<rowan> buenas noches quien me recomienda un buen gestor de descarga para ubuntu 12.04?
<atotclic> rowan: gestor de descarga
<dannyLopez> transmission
<atotclic> que quieres decargar
<Exio> jdownloader es bueno, pero necesitas un pc decente por que java consume mucho
<dannyLopez> ares (?)
<Exio> lol
<dannyLopez> magaupload (?)
 * dannyLopez huye
<atotclic> Exio: depende para que lo quiera
<rowan> bithshare
<atotclic> que quieres descargar rowan
<rowan> atotclic, quiero descargar windows xp wolf para mi virtualbox
<atotclic> descarga directa torrent con capcha
<Exio> !warez rowan
<kubot> rowan: Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<atotclic> como ves aqui no damos soporte para pirateria
<dannyLopez> xD
<atotclic> todo lo contrario esto es un sistema libre
<atotclic> y los sistemas privados no gustan
<atotclic> al menos a mi
<rowan> esta bien es cierto y asi debe ser es solo que es para automatizar descargas.. igualmente gracias :)
<atotclic> hay muchos gestores pero el tema es para que los quieres descarga directa p2p torrent etc
<atotclic> esa es y era  mi pregunta?
<atotclic> !
<atotclic> rowan: a mi no me gusta instalar aplicaciones innecesarias
<atotclic> por eso esa pregunta
<atotclic> por que contenido es lo que menos me interesa
<danielfcc> saludos
<danielfcc> a todos
<atotclic> danielfcc: igualmente
<rowan> si es que necesito una virtualbox y ps me parece que el xp wplf es liviano y creo que me puede correr bien la maquina
<atotclic> a ver rowan no me importa el contenido si no la forma de descargar
<rowan> atotclic, de que forma me recomiendas que lo haga?
<xoan> rowan: virtualbox virtualiza hardware, así que puedes instalarle cualquier sistema operativo, *incluso* ubuntu;)
<atotclic> de que forma lo puedes descargar directa torrent p2p ftp
<danielfcc> =).... quisiera que alguien me ayudara a realizar una copia de la configuracion del touchpad...estoy en ubuntu 11.10
<rowan> xoan, si ps mi anfitrion  es ubuntu quiero un xp montado en virual
<xoan> rowan: no entiendo lo de l*ps*
<atotclic> a ver transmission esta bien para descargas
<atotclic> otra si es directya sin captcha puedes utilizar wget por la consola
<Exio> xoan: *teoricamente*, emula un hardware desde una plataforma no preparada para eso, y tiene errores en algunos casos
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-06
<rowan> quien me colabora, mi ubuntu 12.04 me saca un aviso que dice que experimenta fallos internos y le doy detalles y me muestra una gran cantidad de paquetes creo yo
<Deckon> rowan, no le hagas caso, es algo que esta pasando mucho en esta version de ubuntu
<Deckon> dale tiempo y ya lo iran parchando
<rowan> ok gracias :)
<granjero> hola, tengo unubuntu que no puedo actualizarle el grub. con sudo updategrub pareciera que trabaja me muestra todos los kernels y el windows pero cuando rebooteo no cambio nada
<granjero> inclusive instale startupmanager y modifique cosas y nada cambia al rebootear
<Deckon> y que quieres cambiar?
<granjero> el la laptop de mi viejo
<granjero> quiere que bootee windows por defecto
<chilicuil> granjero: ya modificaste /etc/default/grub ? para que tome ese cambio?
<granjero> no el archivo dice que no lo toque a mano
<granjero> =)
<Deckon> granjero, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=GRUB#Cambiar_el_tiempo_de_espera_y_sistema_operativo_por_defecto
<granjero> pero me llama la atencion que no haga el update
<Deckon> google es una gran herramienta
<granjero> es una herramienta me gusta el contacto humano del chat
<chilicuil> granjero: si te urge mucho y tu papa no estara modificando la computadora
<chilicuil> porque no pruebas instalando la version legacy?
<Deckon> seria mejor que aprendieras a resolver los problemas por tu propia cuanta y asi no depender de otro no crees?
<chilicuil> grub
<chilicuil> Deckon: este canal es de soporte, nuestro objetivo es ayudar a las personas, si no quieres ayudar, puedes no hacerlo
<Deckon> dongradear el grub solo por un cambio del sistema por defecto?
<chilicuil> oh sip
<chilicuil> grub legacy rlz
<chilicuil> yo siempre lo cambio
<Deckon> chilicuil, no es problema ayudar yo prefiero la ideologia de enseña a alguien a pescar y comera todos los dias, si no luego por eso hay tanto  usuario incompetente
<Deckon> ademas de que si no quisiera ayudar nisiquiera estaria en este canal
<chilicuil> vale Deckon entiendo tu punto, solo no es lindo que ante una pregunta te manden a google
<Deckon> si, pero es que es una pregunta a la cual se encuentra respuesta haciendo un par de busquedas en google
<guampa> Deckon: igualmente el soporte es mejor darlo aca, al menos para que otro que este mirando aprenda algo nuevo
 * chilicuil sueña con un bugtracker para ubuntu-es, y generacion masiva de !topics
<Deckon> pues no lo se gente, lo estoy razonano y a mi me parece que con esa idea de contesta todas las preguntas se hace mas daño al usuario que hacerle un bien, si no por eso hay gente que tiene tiempo usando *buntu y aun no sabe ni lo que es un repositorio
<ELETRONICO_HW> Alguien aca sabe sobre C ?
<Exio> !offtopic ELETRONICO_HW
<kubot> ELETRONICO_HW: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<ELETRONICO_HW> q me pueda ayudar
<Exio> ELETRONICO_HW: en el offtopic puedes preguntar, este canal es solo para soporte relacionado a ubuntu
<jotaxpe> hola, tengo un problema con ubuntu 11.04, resulta que quiero conectarme a una red a traves de un adaptador usb, y no me conecta, no asi con windows 7, con el que no existe problema, lamentablemente detesto windows y me gustaria conseguir la coneccion en ubuntu, este problema lo eh tenido con la version 10.04 tambien, creo que es una especie de limitación que tiene porque cuando la red llega con mayor porcentaje, se logra conectar... he tenido este pro
<jotaxpe> blema con varios adaptadores usb wifi. que se puede hacer en este caso?
<chilicuil> hola jotaxpe sino quieres probar la ultima version, puedes editar los parametros que utiliza el kernel para cargar el modulo.., puedes compilar un modulo mas reciente para tu tarjeta, en todo caso todo comienza por saber detalles, por ejemplo el nombre del chip de tu controlador, lo puedes obtener si en una terminal corres: $ lspci | grep -i net
<jotaxpe> <chilicuil> aun no se como se hace eso,lo unico que se es que su chipset es realtek
<debsan> chilicuil, lsusb sería
<chilicuil> debsan: sip, tienes razon, si es usb, seria $ lsusb
<chilicuil> jotaxpe: es facil, solo ejecuta $ lsusb
<debsan> jotaxpe, simple en una consola pones lsusb | grep realteak
<chilicuil> jotaxpe: cuando este conectada tu tarjeta
<chilicuil> ahora, por adelantado te dire que solo podremos ayudarte si ese error a sido solucionado de alguna forma (aunque aun este en las actualizaciones), necesitariamos tener tu misma tarjeta para que pudieras ayudarte exactamente
<jotaxpe> y eso instalará los controladores recientes que aplica la ultima version? eso es lo que hace sierto?
<jotaxpe> por lo que entiendo
<chilicuil> no, jotaxpe, solo muestra datos tecnicos de tu tarjeta
<chilicuil> asi podremos saber exactamente cual es tu equipo y podremos ayudarte a encontrar una solucion
<jotaxpe> ok
<jotaxpe> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<jotaxpe> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<jotaxpe> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0489:e00d Foxconn / Hon Hai
<jotaxpe> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<jotaxpe> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<jotaxpe> Bus 001 Device 013: ID 19d2:0031 ONDA Communication S.p.A. ZTE MF636
<jotaxpe> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
<jotaxpe> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 5986:0148 Acer, Inc
<jotaxpe> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. USB 2.0 multicard reader
<jotaxpe> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<m4v> !paste jotaxpe
<kubot> jotaxpe: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<jotaxpe> us 001 Device 005: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
<jotaxpe> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 5986:0148 Acer, Inc
<jotaxpe> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. USB 2.0 multicard reader
<chilicuil> perfecto jotaxpe, con eso es suficiente
<jotaxpe> eso es lo que pone
<chilicuil> jotaxpe: a la otra puedes usar un servicio como http://paste.ubuntu.com/ para enviarnos mucho texto ;)
<jotaxpe> ok
<jotaxpe> lo siento es que soy algo nobato :P
<chilicuil> esta bien jotaxpe, mmm, veamos, es raro tu problema, generalmente las realtek, especialmente las que tienen el chip 8187 son buenas en linux
<jotaxpe> el driver que utilizo es el que me entregó automaticamente ubuntu, no instale ningun driver, por ejemplo esta venia con cd de instalacion... si instalo el driver del cd? mejorará?
<jotaxpe> puede que sea ese el problema?
<chilicuil> jotaxpe: en ubuntu no existe ese concepto, no hay cd de drivers =)
<chilicuil> jotaxpe: puedes instalar otros drivers, pero se utiliza como medidas desesperadas
<chilicuil> generalmente los drivers que trae la distribucion funcionan bien, y muchas veces basta con modificar algunos parametros
<jotaxpe> mmm el problema es que una amiga tiene una tarjeta ke tambien tiene chipset realtek
<jotaxpe> y le sucede lo mismo
<jotaxpe> ke  a mi
<chilicuil> supongo que tiene la misma version de ubuntu
<jotaxpe> si a mi este problema lo vengo trayendo desde la 10.04
<jotaxpe> ahora estoy con la 11.04
<jotaxpe> ella tiene la misma
<chilicuil> jotaxpe: podrias hacer $ lsmod | pastebinit ?
<chilicuil> quiero saber que modulo esta usando tu sistema
<jotaxpe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026182/
<chilicuil> gracias jotaxpe , lo veo
<chilicuil> jotaxpe: una ultima, $ lsusb -v | pastebinit
<jotaxpe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026188/
<jotaxpe> que piensas que puede ser
<chilicuil> mmm, bueno al parecer tienes la version 8187L, han salido varias actualizaciones para la 8187B..., asi que andas de mala suerte, sobre que puede ser, no soy tan tecnico, pero creo que en resumidas cuentas el driver es muy malo, vamos a probar un par de cosas
<chilicuil> primero, vamos a editar el valor txpower...
<jotaxpe> ahh ok
<chilicuil> $ sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower 25
<chilicuil> mmm jotaxpe, antes de eso haz $ iwconfig | pastebinit
<jotaxpe> ok
<jotaxpe> es wlan1
<chilicuil> bien
<chilicuil> entonces con esa interfaz: sudo iwconfig wlan1 txpower 25
<chilicuil> e intenta conectarte, mmm, entiendo que solo te puedes conectar cuando estas muy cerca de tu router, no es asi?
<jotaxpe> Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) :
<jotaxpe>     SET failed on device wlan1 ; Invalid argument.
<jotaxpe> si
<Carlos220> Por qué ubuntu cada versión va mal en peor
<jotaxpe> eso me aparece
<chilicuil> por que mucho software que trae por defecto es actualizado constantemente y se rompen varias cosas que pasan desapercibidos a los desarrolladores
<Carlos220> Una pregunta, que pasa si uso la version 10.10 de linuxmint ?
<Carlos220> según se el soporte termino en abril de este año
<Carlos220> que pasa si la siguiera usando ?
<chilicuil> no pasara nada Carlos220 , solo no tendras actualizaciones, si se descubre un bug en el kernel tendiras que actualizarlo por tu cuenta
<Carlos220> oh
<chilicuil> Carlos220: tambien con el tiempo, los repositorios se deshabilitaran y no podras seguir instalando software
<Carlos220> oh, entonces me conformo con esta version, bueno Gracias
<jotaxpe> sudo iwconfig wlan1 txpower 25
<chilicuil> jotaxpe: crei que te habias desesperado xD
<jotaxpe> "Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) :
<jotaxpe>     SET failed on device wlan1 ; Invalid argument."
<jotaxpe> jajajaja
<jotaxpe> no aun no
<chilicuil> jotaxpe: okidoki, bien, entonces no funciona, estas seguro que iwlan1 es tu tarjeta usb?
<jotaxpe> sip
<chilicuil> bien, entonces la segunda =), intenta esto en una consola: $ iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M fixed
<jotaxpe> esque cambie su mac hace un rato
<jotaxpe> puede que sea eso?
<chilicuil> no jotaxpe , eso no tiene que ver
<jotaxpe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026205/
<jotaxpe> mmm
<chilicuil> mon0.., no se hasta que punto tenga que ver el hecho de que la pongas en modo promiscuo y asi.., pero supongo que tampoco deberia afectar mucho
<jotaxpe> ahh ok mon0
<jorgex9> kubot: log
<kubot> Los registros oficiales de los canales ahora estan en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . Los canales de los equipos LoCo también están ahí; para registros antiguos de los canales LoCo, ve http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jotaxpe> no me deja tampoco voi a reconectarla
<jorgex9> ubuntulog: log
<jotaxpe> Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) :
<jotaxpe>     SET failed on device mon0 ; No such device.
<jotaxpe> :(
<chilicuil> ok, definitivamente no se puede de esa forma, intenta de la segunda forma: sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M fixed
<jotaxpe> ok porke wlan0 es la que trae el compu
<jotaxpe> ok no aparecio nada
<chilicuil> esa es buena señal jotaxpe , intenta conectarte
<jotaxpe> ok esto eleva la capatcidad de la tarjeta?
<chilicuil> no, esto la pone en un nivel intermedio
<jotaxpe> ok
<jotaxpe> tenemos un pero, ahora no estoy en el lugar donde logro conectarme para probar el efecto del comando
<jotaxpe> :P
<jotaxpe> y el que tenia anteriormente como seria
<jotaxpe> el jueves recien voi a poder probar si esto resulta
<chilicuil> ok, bueno, tendrias que hacerlo _nuevamente_ antes de probarlo
<chilicuil> por que cuando reinicies tu compu se perdera el cambio
<jotaxpe> ahh ok
<jotaxpe> siempre estas aqui?
<jotaxpe> muchas gracias por la pasiencia
<chilicuil> casi siempre, por estas hrs
<chilicuil> si no, de todas formas haz tus preguntas
<chilicuil> hay mucha gente que entra al sitio y sabe muchas mas cosas
<jotaxpe> para ver si logramos arreglarlo el jueves
<chilicuil> valep, mucha suerte jotaxpe
<jotaxpe> tengo otro problema
<jotaxpe> eh leido en internet y eh encontrado que la solucion es actualizar a la version 11.10 pero por lo que entiendo esta version tiene menos tiempo de sopñorte que la 11.04 o no?
<xangua> jotaxpe: a 11.04 solo le quedan un par de meses de soporte
<jotaxpe> cuando instalo un programa con centro de software me aparece una ventana que dice debconf
<xangua> 11.10 estará soportado por otros 8 meses más
<jotaxpe> ok, entiendo
<xangua> jotaxpe: suena normal, ubuntu usa paquetes deb, está basado en debian
<chilicuil> sip, es normal que veas esos dialogos debconf =) jotaxpe , hola xangua, aun por aqui..
<jotaxpe> ahh ok gracias :)
<N3WB13> hola tengo una duda firefox no se jecuta desde lanzador solo funciona lickeando el archivo desde /opt/firefox alguna sugerencia???
<debsan> N3WB13, que es "lanzador"
<debsan> ?
<N3WB13> <debsan> XD acceso directo :B
<debsan> si pero vos los creaste ?
<debsan> modificalo y ponele /opt/firefox
<N3WB13> si, pero del menu tampoco abre y ese lo crea el sistema por lo tanto esta a prueba de tonto
<debsan> o si no crea un link con /usr/bin/firefox
<debsan> linkea con /usr/bin/firefox
<debsan> que lo tengas en opt es que algo raro hiciste
<debsan> añadiste repositorios no oficiales ?
<N3WB13> <debsan veras ya lo he hecho y firefox queda cargando pero se sale, la ultima vez que andubo fué hasta que instalé una extencion de grasymonkey para firefox
<N3WB13> como es de imginar la extencion me mato el navegador XD
<debsan> y si borrás la configuración de firefox ?
<debsan> o le cambias el nombre a la vieja por si tenés algun dato que te sirva ?
<debsan> me voy a dormir suerte!
 * xoan buenas
<N3WB13>  hola, ubuntu no me ha dado problemas en un buen tiempo hasta ahora,  me quedé sin sonido y sale "salida boba" que puedo hacer?
<vinto> Hola. He estado intentado instalar mi impresora hp 3050 sin exito. cada vez que intento ejecutar (sh hplip .....) obtengo al final lo siguiente: http://pastebin.com/9FhEFTFu
<vinto> tampoco he podido instalar build essential
<Deckon> para compilar necesitas instalar el build-essential
<Deckon> vinto, ^
<Vanessa85> Hola:)
<Deckon> o/
<vinto> Deckon: me dice paquetes rotos
<Vanessa85> Tengo un problema con wine, el audio de los programas instalados en wine funciona fatal fatal, se escucha con mucho ruido... qué puedo hacer???
<Deckon> vinto, con synaptic puedes reparar los paquetes rotos
<vinto> Deckon: obtengo esto: http://pastebin.com/9KwujhEv
<Deckon> vinto, usas debian?
<vinto> Deckon: s{i
<vinto> pregunto aquí por ser una distribucion afín y no he conseguido respuesta con debian
<Deckon> ok, mejor tratamos esto en el canal de debian
<vinto> Deckon: ok gracias
<Vanessa85> alguien puede ayudarme porfi
<Exio> !ask Vanessa85
<kubot> Vanessa85: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Vanessa85> Tengo un problema con wine, el audio de los programas instalados en wine funciona fatal fatal, se escucha con mucho ruido... qué puedo hacer???
<Vanessa85>  "sudo apt-get install cheese xchat synaptic gimp geany wine"
<Vanessa85> <sl0w> ActionParsnip: i didn't do any additional installation of drivers
<Vanessa85> --> marsu (~flangheim@port-92-198-63-114.static.qsc.de) ha entrado en #ubuntu
<Vanessa85> <-- ewet ha cerrado (Ping timeout: 245 seconds)
<Vanessa85>  map7_ ha cerrado (Read error: Operation timed out)
<Vanessa85> <ActionParsnip> sl0w: ok run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Vanessa85> <-- mpkossen ha cerrado (Quit: Leaving.)
<Vanessa85> --> Wiz_KeeD (~wizkeed@5-12-68-112.residential.rdsnet.ro) ha entrado en #ubuntu
<Vanessa85> <-- L3top ha cerrado (Ping timeout: 245 seconds)
<Exio> !flood Vanessa85
<kubot> Vanessa85: No hagas flood por favor, es molesto para el resto de los usuarios. Si necesitas pegar mucho texto, usa el !pastebin :)
<Vanessa85> --> susja (~susja@pool-96-233-72-102.bstnma.fios.verizon.net) ha entrado en #ubuntu
<Vanessa85>  mterry (~mike@ubuntu/member/mterry) ha entrado en #ubuntu
<Vanessa85>  DavidLevin (~dslevin@ool-45781835.dyn.optonline.net) ha entrado en #ubuntu
<Vanessa85> <sl0w> ActionParsnip: 0 upgraded
<Deckon> y donde rayos esta kubot?
<Exio> ubotu fr querras decir
<Exio> :P
<Vanessa85> Hi, I have a problem.. I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I run it with the command pci=nomsi... When I suspend my PC, it can't resume... What is the problem??
<Deckon> don't know :|
<jorgex9> saludos !
<yojota> ubuntulog: help
<AzoteLogiko> buenas tardes amigos
<AzoteLogiko> he actualizado desde Ubuntu 10.04 a 12.04 (64 bit) y se ha ido todo al carajo, hablando en plata
<AzoteLogiko> durante la actualizacion dio muchos errores y al final puso que habia demasiados errores y paro
<AzoteLogiko> ahora arranca, pero no llega a la pantalla de login
<AzoteLogiko> afortunadamente tengo backup de /home , pero no me gustaria perder los programas instalados ...
<AzoteLogiko> alguna idea por favor?
<AzoteLogiko> (por cierto, ahora estoy desde el live cd de Ubuntu 12.04)
<Deckon> crea otro usuario e intenta ingresar con el AzoteLogiko
<AzoteLogiko> pero no puedo hacer login ....
<AzoteLogiko> tampoco en modo recuperacion
<Deckon> y en tty?
<AzoteLogiko> mmm
<AzoteLogiko> eso no lo he probado :D
<AzoteLogiko> voy a mirar jeje
<AzoteLogiko> gracias por la idea. vuelvo en un rato
<morf3o> Seniores saben de alguna forma de usar internet explorer en ubuntu?, lo necesito para desarrollar :S
<Deckon> wine
<Deckon> si no una maquina virtual
<Exio> !ie4linux
<kubot> is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use !browsers !
<Exio> morf3o: ^ :P
<morf3o> Deckon: intentare con wine primero
<morf3o> Te comento luego como me fue
<morf3o> Exio: ya lo descargue solo que no me deja instalarlo en wine porque no esta actualizado
<Exio> actualiza wine? :P
<Exio> 1
<morf3o> Exio: gracias lo hare, te cuento como me fue
<AzoteLogiko> hola de nuevo
<AzoteLogiko> me es imposible entrar a tty. el error que tengo al intentar inciar el equipo es el siguiente;
<AzoteLogiko> http://picbin.org/main/view/4fcf892cdb81042f47000001
<AzoteLogiko> os suena de algo?
<Deckon> :S
<Deckon> algo esta jodido de lo lindo
<AzoteLogiko> xDD
<AzoteLogiko> creo que voy a hacer una instalacion limpia y mover el /home despues
<Deckon> esos upgrades entre versiones son letales
<AzoteLogiko> perdere programas compilados y tal .. pero en fin
<AzoteLogiko> ya, es una pena que pasen estas cosas
<AzoteLogiko> me pongo a ello. gracias igual por el interes ;)
<gerardo__> hola alguien sabe como fingurar lightDM para tener varios usuarios login al mismo tiempo
<danielbanobre> buenas tardes
<Vero2> hola, mientras estaba navegando me salió un kernel-panic. Hace poco instalé unas actualizaciones. Podrá ser por éso? A alguien le pasó?
<Deckon> que actualizaste?
<m4v> a veces tengo kernel panics pero yo lo atribuyo a los drivers de video
<Vero2> Las actualizaciones automáticas que tengo configurado
<Vero2> porque si no recuerdo mal, tenía algun kernel
<Vero2> m4v pero la pantalla negra hablaba sobre un Bug y decía que no podía manejar el kernel
<Vero2> hice apt-get update y upgrade y hasta ahora no se ha repetido
<Deckon> con la version anterior del kernel te pasa lo mismo?
<Vero2> no, es la primera vez desde que uso Ubuntu
<m4v> Vero2: bug será que te pedía reportarlo
<m4v> pero es medio complicado reportar
<Vero2> pero además hablaba de watchdog
<m4v> Vero2: cual es tu consulta en concreto
<Vero2> m4v si a alguien mas le pasó algo con la última actualización
<Vero2> parece que no
<m4v> Vero2: no recuerdo nadie hablando de kernel panics
<m4v> Vero2: lo importante sería que no te pase siempre :p
<Vero2> m4v claro jaja
<Vero2> bueno, nos vemos
<sebastian__> hola amigos, me ayudan a hacer andar mi gforce 5200 en xubuntu 12.04, ahora estoy usando una un poco más viejita , una gforce mx200
<pegasus> hola a todos, tengo instalado el squid y lo administro con webmin, he hecho una regla que prohiva el facebook pero cuando digito https://www.facebook.com ingresa, como puedo bloquear https://www.facebook.com esa es mi pregunta sin tener que bloquear el puerto 443 de https
<mimecar> igual que has bloqueado la dirección normal
<pegasus> mimecar he hecho una regla expresion regular de ruta url con https://www.facebook.com para que no se vea pero igual la veo
<kurama10> pegasus: ya revisaste la conf pero en el archivo por consola
<kurama10> ?
<kurama10> no te fies del webmin
<pegasus> ok kurama10 voy a ver el squid.conf
<kurama10> pegasus: puedes ponerlo tambien como *facebook*
<pegasus> ok voy a probar thank you
<carnau> squid era un rollo, recuerdo haberlas pasado p****** con una práctica que me iba la asignatura
<kurama10> pegasus: si puedes crea tus listas de accesos en un archivo aparte y lo declras asi acl permitidos src "/etc/squid/permitidos"
<Manzanitaz> pegasus:
<Manzanitaz> yo te puedo ayudar
<Manzanitaz> :)
<Manzanitaz> no confias en una niña?
<Manzanitaz> =(
<kurama10> jejeje
<Manzanitaz> puxa
<Manzanitaz> yo podia ayudar
<pegasus> ya prove *facebook* y lo deja pasar
<Manzanitaz> q son malos
<Manzanitaz> pegasus: me dejas ayudarte?
<pegasus> dime manzanitaz
<Manzanitaz> pegasus: no te estresses
<Manzanitaz> squid no bloquea el puerto 443
<Manzanitaz> xD
<Manzanitaz> solo 80
<Manzanitaz> tendras q aplicar iptables
<Manzanitaz> reglas en tu firewallzitu
<Manzanitaz> ijjijiji
<Manzanitaz> pegasus: te puedo seguir ayudando?
<Manzanitaz> :!
<Manzanitaz> ^.^
<pegasus> ok manzanitaz yo uso firestarter como firewall
<mimecar> pegasus: firestarter usa iptables
<kurama10> es lo mismo pero en grafico en pocas palabras
<pegasus> lo bloqueare con firestarter entonces manzanitaz
<Manzanitaz> pegasus:
<Manzanitaz> yo cree un script en bash
<pegasus> dime
<Manzanitaz> http://pastebin.com/g5PL1cPG
<Manzanitaz> copia eso en tu script bash
<pegasus> vamos a ver
<Manzanitaz> y ni los aliens de la nase se conectaran
<Manzanitaz> xD
<Manzanitaz> de la nasa
<Manzanitaz> se meteran a face
<Manzanitaz> :!
<Manzanitaz> pegasus: como te fue ?
<pegasus> ok lo voy a poner en practica ,gracias a todos por ayuda
<Manzanitaz> pegasus: :$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<sebastian__> hola amigos, estube leyendo foros para solucionar el tema de la gforce 5200, y encontre este muy atractivo, creen que puede servirme, pregunto para no hacer macanas con el sistema:
<sebastian__> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/168475  ?
<sebastian__> explica como instalar el privativo de nvidia...
<cousteau> instalar el privativo de nvidia no es nada complicado
<cousteau> te vas a controladores de hardware y ahí lo puedes poner
<sebastian__> cousteau, es que no me aparece ninguno de esta manera...
<sebastian__> el otro día se había solucionado.. arrancaba y apretaba f3, y arrancaba pero fue temporal, por que ahora se instalaron unas actualizaciones y no arranca más..
<cousteau> ah...  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<sebastian__> me fijo a ver que pasa..
<sebastian__> Cousteau, me va a desinstalar esto previamente, le doy S ?
<sebastian__> libgtkmm-3.0-1 yoshimi-data liblv2dynparamhost1-1 libmxml1
<cousteau> si te lo desinstala es que ya no se necesita y se iba a desinstalar de todas formas
<sebastian__> ok
<Harpagornis> Buenas, alguien utiliza RabbitVCS?
<sebastian__> ahí esta desinstalando
<sebastian__> y esta instalando   dkms nvidia-current nvidia-settings patch screen-resolution-extra
<cousteau> sebastian__, bien
<sebastian__> joya....
<sebastian__> espero que funcione
 * cousteau se va a cenar
<dannyLopez> buenas tengo este mensaje cuando meto una memoria y a parte no me monta automaticamente /dev/sdc1   ?      127249      163381   272185273   6f  Desconocido
<shai> hola ,una consulta como puedo instalar los drivers de una tarjeta nvidia?
<GridCube> shai, apreta alt-f2 y ejecuta gksu jockey-gtk
<GridCube> eso te tiene que decir que drivers estas usando y cuales podes instalar
<shai> GridCube: dice que no estoy usando ningun controlador privativo
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> y te ofrece unos cuantos verdad?
<shai> no, no me pone ninguno
<GridCube> hiciste algun update desde queinstalaste ubuntu?
<shai> no
<GridCube> abri una terminal y ejecuta sudo apt-get update
<shai> eso lo hice recién
<GridCube> :P entonces si hiciste un update
<shai> :p se
<shai> ahora me acorde
<shai> ahora estoy instalando nvidia-current
<shai> el problema es que me cambio la resolucion a 800x600
<GridCube> shai, entonces no tenes drivers para instalr desde jockey-gtk
<GridCube> podes usar los genericos y deberian funcionar
<shai> GridCube: alguna idea de como arreglar la resolucion que me cambio recien?
<shai> osea me dejo el pc en 800x600 y no lo puedo cambiar en la configuracion del sistema
<GridCube> elimina /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GridCube> o cambiale el nombre
<GridCube> y reinicia las X
<shai> como?
<GridCube> entonces va a cargar los drivers genericos y todo va a funcionar como antes
<GridCube> pues abri nautilus con gksu
<GridCube> anda a /etc/X11 y cambiale el nombre a xorg.conf
<GridCube> a tipo, xorg.conf.viejo
<shai> ok
<shai> no me deja, como lo edito con sudo?
<GridCube> shai, apreta alt-f2 y escribi: gksu nautilus
<shai> ahora lo edito, no?
<GridCube> aja
<GridCube> cambiale el nombre nomas
<shai> listo
<shai> ahroa reinicio?
<GridCube> al archivo asi si lo busca no lo ve y carga los drivers genericos
<GridCube> podes simplemente salir y relogear
<shai> ok
<GridCube> no tenes que reiniciar todo
<shai> altiro vuelvo
<GridCube> :)
<shai> GridCube: ahi esta con resolucion normal, pero no tengo los drivers nvidia
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> si
<shai> instalo las acutalizaciones que me da ubuntu?
<GridCube> te dije, drivers genericos
<GridCube> si
<shai> ok
<shai> con un sudo apt-get upgrade funcionara?
<GridCube> no se
<GridCube> yo siempre le digo que instale desde el panel
<shai> ok
<GridCube> donde me avisa de las actualizaciones disponibles
<shai> ojala que me funcione y me logre cargar gnome3
<GridCube> nuse
<GridCube> suerte shai, me voy un rato
<shai> GridCube: gracias por todo!
<shai> que te vaya bien
<shai> alguien sabe como instalar los drivers nvidia en ubuntu?
<Deckon> se, abre el gestor de controladores de ubuntu e instalalo
<shai> alguien me explica como instalar los drivers de mi tarjeta nvidia en ubuntu 12.04?
<Deckon> <Deckon> se, abre el gestor de controladores de ubuntu e instalalo
<shai> Deckon: ya lo abrí pero no no me detecto nada, la lista me aparecio vacia
<Deckon> o te refieres a instalarlo manualmente?
<Deckon> que grafica tienes?
<shai> Deckon: nvidia geforce 520mx
<Deckon> creo que esa grafica ya no esta soportada por nvidia
<shai> Deckon: el pc es casi nuevo
<Deckon> shai, es una geforce gt?
<shai> si
<Deckon> *geforce gtx
<shai> NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [GeForce GT 520MX]
<Deckon> ha ok, es diferente una geforce a una geforce gt
<shai> se me fue el gt :p
<Deckon> pues no entiendo por que tu ubuntu no te muestra el controlador para tu grafica
<shai> yo tampoco xd
<Deckon> creo que lo puedes instalar desde los repos pero no se bien como era eso
<shai> ok
<Deckon> tambien podrias instalarlo manualmente, pero seria mejor que esperaras o buscaras en google como instalar el controlador desde los repos
<xangua> shai: no te ofrece el driver en Controladores Adicionales ¿
<xangua> !nvidia | o sino también shai
<kubot> o sino también shai: Para tarjetas de video de Ati, NVidia y Maxtrox, ve a https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto (ingles)
<shai> xangua: no me ofrece, y estoy viendo ese tutorial, pero no me funciona
<shai> porque no me detecta la tarjeta D:
<shai> Deckon: te acuerdas que hace como 4 dias me dijiste como instalar los drivers...?
<Deckon> manualmente?
<shai> si... algo con sudo nvidia-xconfig y no se que mas
<Deckon> no, eso es para configurarlo
<shai> pero hicimos mas cosas
<shai> humm, voy a hacer el nvidia-xconfig denuevo
<shai> Deckon: alguna idea de como lo puedo solucionar?
<Deckon> podrias intentar instalar el modulo manualmente, pero tendrías que recompilarlo cada vez que cambies de kernel
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-07
<jorgex9> holas
<jorgex9> estan?
<xangua> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<jorgex9> bien.. tengo una laptop vaio s120, con teclado retroilumniado, pero no logro hacerlo andar.
<jorgex9> tengo instalado kubuntu 12.04
<arp-> que no anda?
<jorgex9> la retroiluminacion
<arp-> um
<arp-> podria ser un tema de controlador
<jorgex9> he buscado pero no e logrado identificar el mismo.
<arp-> has buscando en google sobre tu modelo en especifico?
<arp-> ok
<jorgex9> si, pero nada!:
<arp-> jorgex9: eso podria ser una cualidad manejada por ACPI.. vaya a saber
<arp-> en WIndows funcionaba directamente? o necesitabas instalar algun software de Vaio?
<jorgex9> en win los drivers viene todos empaquetados en uno solo, funciona con un sensor de luz
<arp-> entiendo
<arp-> tenias posibilidad de forzar la iluminacion fija?
<jorgex9> no.
<arp-> talvez con la tecla Funcion del teclado
<arp-> no revisaste?
<arp-> si tiene alguna tecla de funcion asociada a la iluminacion
<jorgex9> no, no tiene.
<jorgex9> la primera vez q instale ubuntu 9.10 funcionaba cada vez q presiona cualquier tecla
<jorgex9> no era como lo hacia en win. pero por lo menos andaba
<jorgex9> desde q empece a actualizar las distro, chau luz
<guampa> hay un modulo, llamado sony-laptop
<guampa> y un parametro del kernel que podes probar, acpi_backlight=vendor
<guampa> tal vez eso pueda ayudar, proba con un kernel reciente
<jorgex9> tengo esta version actualmente: 3.2.0-24-generi
<guampa> esta bastante nuevo si
<arp-> lo tenes actualizado al dia?
<jorgex9> si.. simpre la actualizo y tengo la ilusion q ande, pero nada
<arp-> ok
<arp-> jorgex9:
<arp-> pone: lsmod | grep sony
<jorgex9> sony_laptop            45393  0
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> esta cargado el modulo
<guampa> el modulo esta
<arp-> por lo menos
<arp-> no sabemos con que parametros
<arp-> um
<guampa> los que pasa el grub, se puede hacer una prueba reiniciando o directamente en /etc/default/grub
<guampa> (y reiniciando)
<arp-> para?
<guampa> para agregar acpi_backlight=vendor
<guampa> y ver si con eso anda
<arp-> guampa:
<arp-> eso se lo pasa al modulo?
<guampa> al kernel
<guampa> parece un parametro para acpi
<arp-> si
<arp-> pero
<guampa> http://lowl.net/en/linux-on-vaio-vpc-z.html#comment-41
<jorgex9> guampa: agrego esa linea
<arp-> revisa jorgex9 si ya no tenes alguna linea referida al ACPi antes
<arp-> estoy leyendo la documentacion del modulo sony_laptop
<arp-> y sus parametros
<jorgex9> no, no tengo ninguna linea, http://pastebin.com/S0icMnX1
<arp-> mira
<arp-> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/laptop/470355-sony-vaio-laptop-keyboard-backlight-after-12-1-upgrade.html
<arp-> por ahi te sirve
<arp-> alguna idea sacamos
<arp-> # echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/kbd_backlight
<arp-> j0
<arp-> mira german_
<arp-> un parametro para el modulo
<arp-> options sony-laptop kbd_backlight=2
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> jorgex9:
<arp-> anda a una terminal y pone:
<jorgex9> entonces deberi poner echo 2 > /sys/.....
<arp-> sudo rmmod sony_alptop
<arp-> sudo modprobe sony_laptop options kbd_backlight=2
<arp-> la primera linea arreglala
<arp-> es sony_laptop
<guampa> uno en ese thread armo un scriptcito para prender y apagar el backlight
<arp-> jeje
<arp-> si
<arp-> pero supuestamente lo maneja solo depende el nivel de luz
<guampa> ah
<arp-> lo debe sensar con la webcam capas
<jorgex9> tiene un sensor propio
<arp-> ok
<jorgex9> el segunnda linea m tira un error
<jorgex9> FATAL: Error inserting sony_laptop (/lib/modules/3.2.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/sony-laptop.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<arp-> sacale el options
<arp-> sudo modprobe sony_laptop kbd_backlight=2
<arp-> osea asi
<guampa> Eso
<jorgex9> si. ya le mande
<arp-> ok
<guampa> las opciones se pueden probar directamente desde modprobe
<arp-> se
<arp-> despues si anda
<arp-> lo agregamos a etc/modules
<jorgex9> nada
<arp-> y lo carga solo
<arp-> ok
<arp-> jorgex9:  probemos con 1
<arp-> pone
<arp-> sudo rmmod sony_laptop
<arp-> para bajarlo
<arp-> luego
<arp-> sudo modprobe sony_laptop kbd_backlight=1
<jorgex9> se hizo la luz
<arp-> xD
<jorgex9> y se quedo prendida.
<jorgex9> jeje
<arp-> xD
<arp-> ahora proba
<arp-> si cuando iluminas la notebok , se apaga
<jorgex9> se apaga lentamente cuando dejo de tipiar
<jorgex9> el sensor no lo esta tomando
<jorgex9> estoy con la luz prendida.
<arp-> ok
<arp-> um
<jorgex9> eso podria ser porq no funciono con "2"
<arp-> el 2 parece que no hizo nada
<arp-> talvez 1 es luz fija
<jorgex9> a a. lo probe de nuevo con el 2 con tapando el sensor para ver si enciende y no
<guampa> me parece que el sensor no anda todavia *Creo*
<guampa> creo que lo unico que tiene es un timeout configurable para cuando dejas de teclear se apague
<jorgex9> bue pero con esto soy gardel !..
<guampa> chusmea la doc de ese modulo
<guampa> debe tener varias cosas que te pueden servir
<jorgex9> ahora tendria q agregarlo para cargue
<arp-> si
<arp-> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<arp-> agrega una linea nueva al final que diga:
<xangua> gksu gedit
<arp-> sony_laptop kbd_backlight=1
<jorgex9> lo agrego al final no?
<arp-> sip
<jorgex9> lesto
<arp-> reincia
<jorgex9> entonces reinicio.
<jorgex9> dele
<arp-> reinicia y fijate si lo carga bien
<arp-> y volve
<jorgex9> oks
<arp-> a festejar (?)
<jorgex9> i'm back
<arp-> ok
<jorgex9> arp-: funcionooo
<jorgex9> sos un groso
<arp-> ok
<arp-> me alegro
<arp-> guampa:  tambien ayudo
<arp-> xD
<jorgex9> si gracias guampa
<guampa> jajajaja
<arp-> xD
<guampa> me alegro que te haya andado
<jorgex9> voy a leer q pas puedo hacer con el moduo sony_laptop
<arp-> se!
<arp-> segun lei
<arp-> tambien controla el brillo de la pantalla
<jorgex9> ahora ya puedo apagar la luz de mi cuarto y no perderme tanto en el teclado
<arp-> y unas cosas mas
<arp-> vos sabes que siempre decia yo..
<arp-> que bueno seria tener iluminacion de abajo en el teclado de la laptop
<arp-> por que no se les ocurrira
<arp-> ajaja
<arp-> llegue tarde :P
<jorgex9> si.. en win.. cuando se apagaba la luz se baja el brillo de la pantalla y se encienden las luces
<arp-> ta bien
<arp-> talvez para no dejarte enceguesido por el brillo en la oscuridad
<jorgex9> si...eso es bueno!:.
<arp-> y para ahorrar bateria tb
<jorgex9> si.. pero bue para manejar todo eso tiene q andar el sensor de luz.
<guampa> parece que hay algunos que lo hicieron andar el sensor de luz en linux
<arp-> seguramente
<guampa> http://medjaimod.com/enable-ambient-light-sensor-ubuntu-11-04-sony-vaio/
<arp-> no solo eso
<guampa> http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/wiki/AutoDimmingBacklightDaemon
<arp-> debe estar todo automatizado
<guampa> sip
<arp-> que baje brillo al encender la luz de teclado
<arp-> deben ser varios eventos independientes.. automatizados
<jorgex9> si eso hace en win
<arp-> desde un perfil de energia
<arp-> asi que tenes que ver si podes imitar esa funcion completa aca
<arp-> o bien ya esta soprotada. pero hay que configurarla
<jorgex9> guampa: no puedo ver el link
<jorgex9> si. eso seria buenisimo
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> jorgex9:
<arp-> abri una terminal
<guampa> el primer link lo resuelve con el mismo link de googlecode
<arp-> jorgex9:
<arp-> pone en una terminal:
<jorgex9> nose porq pero a mi me da 404
<jorgex9> te leo arp-
<arp-> sudo find /proc -name kbd_backlight
<jorgex9> no encontro nada
<arp-> bien
<arp-> ahora lo mismo
<arp-> pero en /sys
<jorgex9> /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/kbd_backlight
<jorgex9> /sys/module/sony_laptop/parameters/kbd_backlight
<arp-> bien
<arp-> bueno mira por ejemplo
<arp-> con un scripsito
<arp-> pone
<arp-> sudo echo 0 > /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/kbd_backlight
<jorgex9> bash: /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/kbd_backlight: Permiso denegado
<arp-> si me o imagine
<arp-> pasa a root primero
<arp-> sudo su
<arp-> luego hace lo mismo
<arp-> sin poner sudo
<jorgex9> leso
<jorgex9> lesto paso.
<arp-> se apago=?
<jorgex9> si :(
<arp-> bien
<arp-> ya sabes que con un scrip
<arp-> variando el valor
<arp-> de 0 a 2
<arp-> lo manejas
<arp-> y podrias tambien pasarle incluso el valor
<arp-> del brillo de pantalla
<arp-> cuando se prende la luz
<arp-> el tema es
<jorgex9> si le pongo 2, me da argumento invalido
<arp-> si el sensor funciona o no
<arp-> bueno pone 1
<arp-> era 1 al final no?
<jorgex9> hace rato funciono con 2
<arp-> ok
<arp-> a ver
<jorgex9> en modelus esta quedo con 1
<jorgex9> bueno gracias.. arp-
<jorgex9> disculpa, me tengo q ir
<jorgex9> saludos,
<jorgex9> graci guampa
<jorgex9> saludos
<arp-> ok
<saranpio> holaaaaaaaaa
<duende> hola gente, una pregunta, para tener varias distribuciones de linux en el PC, tendría que tener una particion para /boot ??
<duende> qué dicen?
<m4v> duende: por qué? no que yo sepa
<Jun0> ?
<duende> m4v porque quiero instalar varias distribuciones en mi PC y pues me acordé de /boot y me preguntaba si era necesario
<chilicuil> sugeriria que la particion /boot/ fuera diferente para cada una
<duende> y eso por qué <chilicuil> ??
<Virus69> Saludos! acabo de instalar gnome-shell en ubuntu 12.04 y cuando abro el gnome-tweak-tool para cambiar el tema de la shell, en el item shell theme aparece un triangulo amarillo como desabhilitado, como puedo solucionar eso?
<m4v> yo cuando instalé varias distros no separé el boot ni nada
<m4v> cada distro tenía su /boot en su raiz
<m4v> una distro quedaba "encargada" de tener el boot con el grub que se usaba realmente claro
<chilicuil> duende: por que podria pasar, uno no tiene forma de saberlo que dos distribuciones usen la misma version del kernel., y que lo nombren igual, si no separas el /boot te arriesgas a que se sobreescriban.., otra cosa seguramente tendria que ver con el grub..., cuyos archivos de conf tambien viven ahi...
<Jun0> Coincido contigo <chilicuil>, siempre he preferido separar /boot/ de acuerdo a la distro, nunca los mezclo.
<duende> ya ... porque quiero probar mint y pclinuxOS y seguir con xubuntu, y pclinuxOS tiene el kernel 2.6
<Virus69> alguien usa gnome shell?
<nomada> estoy tratando de configurar una tarjeta nvidia a partir de force nvidia-current
<nomada> pero no me muestra la versión 295.33
<nomada> solo 295.53 y 295.40
<Virus69> no quiero hacer spam, pero alguien sabe por que razon aparece desactivada la opcion de shell theme en gnome-tweak-toll?
<m4v>  /zzz
<fzeta> compañía de pié!! Buenos días
<Carlitos__> hola  a  todos
<Carlitos__> tengo una placa intel  core  2  duo
<Carlitos__> puedo instalar  uno   de  64  bits
<Carlitos__> buenas
<Carlitos__> qalguien port ahi ?
<jorgex9> holas Carlitos__
<Carlitos__> hola  tengo   aintel core 2 duo e7400  2.80, intel 64 architecture,  with 3 gb ram
<Carlitos__> puedo instalarle 64bits?
<Carlitos__> recien instalo
<Carlitos__> no   se  si ponerle 32 bitsa o 64 bits
<jorgex9> pues si.. yo uso 64 bit
<Carlitos__> es que  cuando puse uname -a me  salia  i686
<Carlitos__> por  reso me  descuadra
<jorgex9> sobre una distro de 32 ?
<Carlitos__> no  entendi
<Carlitos__> le  meto   64 entonces
<Carlitos__> :D
<Carlitos__> instalando  k3b
<Carlitos__> me  vacila  k3b
<Carlitos__> no   se  porque  no   estaba  en  esta  maquina
<Carlitos__> :D
<jorgex9> pues si..
<jorgex9> el rendimiento del SO es mejor, y de las aplicaciones q esten en 64 bits
<jorgex9> ten encuente q tambien puedes instalar aplicacion 32 bits en esta
<Carlitos__> :D
<Carlitos__> nice
<Carlitos__> thanks man
<jorgex9> :)
<jorgex9> sayonara!:
<SadlyMistaken> hola a todos, tengo un pendrive de 16GB y lo quiero particionar y en una zona para mis cosas y la otra un USBLive Persistente.
<SadlyMistaken> Cuando arranque por el USBLive, podré ver esa partición mía personal?
 * xoan buenas
<itxshell> buen dia
<ea1het> buenos dias
 * ea1het da los buenos dias a todos en este canal
<Carlitos__> muy buenos dias a todos
<Carlitos__> alguien me  puede  dar una  mano con un problema  de  boot que  no me  arranca  el pc  cuando inicio, pero  si hago  el f10 y  escojo iniciar disco  duro si va  normal
<itxshell> buen dia Carlitos__
<Carlitos__> hola  itxshell
<Carlitos__> :D
<itxshell> no se que hace F10 en su pc pero puede intentar resolverlo entrando a el bios y en secuencia de booteo elija HDD o disco duro salvelo con F10 y mire si se resolvio su problema
<Carlitos__> itxshell: ya lo hize  eso , fue  lo primero  que hize , pero no me  carga  me  sale  bootable device has  not been   detected con  el   f10  que  te  digo me  sale el menu para escoger ahi  cuando  escojo  disco  duro   se  inciia  y   carga  normal
<itxshell> pues no sabria que puede ser lo siento
<Deckon> Carlitos__, que problema tienes?
<Carlitos__> hola Deckon acabo   de  instalar un nuevo disco  duro   2 tb  y bueno la  instalacion  todo bien , pero me  sale  bootable device has  not been   detected
<Deckon> tienes otro disco conectado?
<Carlitos__> no solo solo un disco  el barracuda 2tb
<Deckon> prueba cambiarlo de conector serial
<itxshell> Deckon,  que es eso de conector serial?
<Carlitos__> supongo  que  es el conector sata, pero bueno ya lo hize previamente,  pero como   te digo si pongo  el menu de booteo y  escojo disco  durome  ingresa  normal
<Deckon> si, el sata
<Deckon> serial-ata
<itxshell> ok
<itxshell> insisto en que verifique el orden de booteo que tiene designado en el bios y se asegure que el hdd esta como primera opcion
<Carlitos__> itxshell:  ya lo hize, esta  como primera  opcion
<itxshell> y quedan guardados los cambios?
<Deckon> eso no tendria nada qe ver con que no le detecte el disco
<itxshell> a veces puede ser una falla de la pequeña bateria del bios y no se guardan los cambios
<Carlitos__> entonces  quito la  bateria  de  la  bios a ver que  pasa?
<Deckon> pero y eso que tiene que ver con la deteccion del disco del sistema?
<GridCube> Carlitos__, eso me pasa de ves en cuando cuando el cabla sata se rompe
<GridCube> simplemente cambio el cable por otro
<Deckon> Carlitos__, tienes otro sistema en tu disco?
<Carlitos__> GridCube:  , Ok lo cambio sin problema, pero porque puedo  entrar a  traves  del menu   de booteo ?
<GridCube> tambien tenes que fijarte que no tengas ningun capacitor inflado en el mother, esas son las razones principales de dejar de reconocer discos asi de un dia para el otro
<GridCube> Carlitos__, porque lo forzas
<Carlitos__> Deckon:  solo   tengo un  sistema  operativo
<Deckon> y es?
<Carlitos__> debian 6
<Deckon> y en debian no tienes estos problemas?
<Carlitos__> No, a veces pienso como  es  la  primera  vez  que  trbajo con   este disco nuevo   seagte  barracuda  de  2 tb
<Carlitos__> nunca  me  habia  pasado
<Carlitos__> :S
<Deckon> yo habia leido que ubuntu no detectaba abeces los discos pero ide, no recuerdo si sata tambien
<Deckon> supongo que por que la mayoria usa el net
<Deckon> eso no iba aqui :P
<itxshell> Carlitos__,  si no le das F10 que error te da ?
<Carlitos__> mira  con   f10 entro   al menu   de booteo ,  con   f2  entro   al menu  d e  la  bios
<Carlitos__> si no pongo nada  bootable device has  not been   detected
<itxshell> si lo se que error te da al no usar el F10 ?
<Carlitos__> ya  cambie el   cable  sata y   sigo   con  el bendito   error
<Carlitos__> bootable device has  not been   detected
<itxshell> que error te da ?
<Carlitos__> me  sale  que el   device  no   es  detectado
<Deckon> a ver, es el disco de ubuntu el que no es detectado o el intstalador de ubuntu no detecta tu disco duro?
<Carlitos__> la bios  me  detecta, ya  instale  el  sistema  operativo, solo cuando   se  reinicia me  sale  bootable  device no   detected, pero como  dije  si  entro  al  menu   de booteo y   escojo  el  discoduo hd barracudasata y lo   escojo se  inicia  todo normal
<Deckon> Carlitos__, y lo tienes jupereado en master el disco?
<Carlitos__> bueno por lo  que  me  han  dicho que el   sata  no usa  jumpers
<Carlitos__> o  deberia ponerle?
<Deckon> no tienes razon
<Deckon> *no,
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal>  pregunta rapida se puede cambiar el reproductor por defecto de ubuntu 12.04 por vlc, para que este salga en el panel de sonido y pueda ejecutarlo desde hay?
<BreoganGal> <BreoganGal> en vez de tener un nuevo icono en la parte superior?
<xangua> BreoganGal: hace tiempo leí esto http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/how-to-add-vlc-to-ubuntu-sound-menu.html
<BreoganGal> justo eso, jje
<BreoganGal> y s desintalo el otro reproductor me quedara como elde ahora pero con vlc
<BreoganGal> perfecto
<BreoganGal> jje
<BreoganGal> gracias
<diego_> hola, estoy intentando cambiar el idioma de ubuntu, pero por mas que descagro los idiomas me siguen apareciendo en gris sin poder seleccionarlos
<diego_> ¿alguien me ayuda a cambiar el idioma d ubuntu??
<xangua> diego_: los descargas de dónde¿ ya reiniciaste tu sesión de usuario¿
<diego_> si, reinicie el pc varias veces
<diego_> los descargo del propio menú
<xangua> de qué menú¿ seleccionas el idoma que deseas en la pantalla de login¿ diego_
<diego_> configuracion del sistema-->soporte de idiomas
<xangua> seleccionas el idoma que deseas en la pantalla de entrada diego_ ¿
<diego_> ehh no
<diego_> xD
<diego_> dejame probar
<diego_> xangua
<Carlitos__> hola  amigos
<Carlitos__> en una  particion manual
<Carlitos__> tengo /  raiz  y   tengo /boot aparte
<Carlitos__> cual   se  marca con marca  de  arrque activa ?
<GridCube> ... y... boot...
<Carlitos__> raiz  desactivada
<Carlitos__> ?
<Carlitos__> boot  activada?
<guampa> Carlitos__: si vas a instalar el grub en el MBR no importa cual este activa
<Carlitos__> guampa:  ahi eso no   se
<guampa> lo de la particion activa es para el bootloader del MBR, que es reemplazado por grub
<Carlitos__> pero sirve ponerlo   actiba a  boot o raiz ?
<Carlitos__> activa*
<Carlitos__> estoy  instalalndo y   recien voy  en particiones
<GridCube> pones como activa a donde este grub
<GridCube> en este caso /boot
<Carlitos__> ok gracias
<guampa> el tema es que en /boot esta el kernel a cargar y la CONFIG del grub y algunas extensiones, el GRUB reside en el MBR
<guampa> ok
<GridCube> ok
<Carlitos__> es que  instale  en la  noche de  manera normal y despues  no  queria  reconocer  el  booteo raro no ?
<GridCube> un poco
<Carlitos__> me  salia a bootable device is  not  detected
<Carlitos__> pero  si ponia  f10 y  accedia al menu   de  booteo, si podia  entrar  normal por ahi
<guampa> eso parece un mensaje del BIOS
<Carlitos__> sera la bios ?
<Carlitos__> entonces  no   es  el  disco  duro
<guampa> puede ser, fijate la config de arranque en el SETUP
<Carlitos__> pero con mi otro  disco duro  de  80gb  si trabajaba normal , ahora  que  puse  un nuevo  dd de 2 tb no  se que  paso
<GridCube> puede ser que el bios sea anticuado y no vea bien discos grandes?
<GridCube> nunca me paso poer que se yo
<guampa> hay un limite de 2.2Tb para los bios normales (no UEFI)
<Carlitos__> entonces ya  perdi
<Carlitos__> mi bios  no pasa  nada
<Carlitos__> o no  que  hago ?
<GridCube> no se
<GridCube> talves tendras que actualizar tu bios?
<pipo65> buenas
<GridCube> boinas
<pipo65> alguien sabe que hacer para instalar los controladores de nvidia actualizaron el xorg 1.11 y ya no son compatibles
<Deckon> tendras que usar nouveau
<pipo65> pero y como hago nouveau no tiene aceleracion grafica
<Deckon> Carlitos__, que no habias dicho que tenias debian?
<Deckon> claro que tiene
<pipo65> yo tambien tengo debian en la netbook
<pipo65> pero queria probar 12.04 en un equipo de escritorio q tengo aqui mismo
<pipo65> y me choque con esto
<Deckon> nouveau+galium
<pipo65> galium
<pipo65> ??
<Deckon> si, es el "complemento" para tener aceleracion grafica con nouveau
<pipo65> y da buen rendimiento de la targeta grafica
<Deckon> varia como en todo, pero a mi me va bien con el
<pipo65> tenes idea como se llama el pak
<pipo65> por q el aptitude no me da muchas pists
<Carlitos__> el problema  no  es  debian , supongo la  bios
<Carlitos__> bueno  tengo  que  terminar  de  instalarlo  otra  vez
<Carlitos__> lo particione diferente
<Carlitos__> pero no   tengo  chances :S
<pipo65> Carlitos__: que tipo de problemas
<Carlitos__> tengo una  placa  intel y he  puesto un dd seagte barracuda  de 2 tb y me  sale  que  no lo puede  bootear
<Carlitos__> restoy volviendo  a  instalarlo
<pipo65> Carlitos__: y como le particionastes
<pipo65> Carlitos__: el sistema de la bios te lo detecta como sata o sata2
<Carlitos__> raiz , boot, home, var, swap
<Carlitos__> sata sale  en la  bios  la  reconoce
<pipo65> un sata de 2tb
<Carlitos__> 2000 gb
<pipo65> puede que la bios lo este reconociendo mal
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> eso le deciamos
<pipo65> te deja usar large lbs o otro a extencion sobre ese disco
<GridCube> yo creo que tiene que actualizar el bios,pero eso siempre me da miedito
<Carlitos__> como?
<pipo65> Carlitos__: visita la pag del fabricante dle mother
<Carlitos__> pero sale windows
<pipo65> y revisa el historial a ver si tu mother soporta ese tipo de disco
<Carlitos__> no   creo
<Carlitos__> :S
<pipo65> que windows usas
<pipo65> 7 xp vista
<Carlitos__> no uso ningun  windows
<pipo65> y por que dices q sale windows
<Carlitos__> en la  pagina  del   fabricante  para  actualizar me  sale que  es para  esos sistemas
<GridCube> el programa actualizador si
<pipo65> yo tengo un mother que trae todo intel
<GridCube> Carlitos__, te molesta si te envio un pm?
<pipo65> y le agrege una gforce 5200
<pipo65> y no me dejaba bootear
<pipo65> el instalador termina exitosamente
<pipo65> pero a la hora de bootear no keria
<pipo65> le retire la placa de video y arranco
<pipo65> sin embargo en windows andaba joya
<Carlitos__> interesante  le puedo   sacar
<pipo65> tienes una gforce
<pipo65> kitasela y prueba a arrancar el equipo desde el video onboard
<Carlitos__> afirmativo
<Carlitos__> ok, lo hago
<Carlitos__> pero  quiero   terminar de instalarlo esto
<pipo65> nadie supo decirme por que pero algo le genera conflicot
<pipo65> y hasta q cambie al kernel 3.2.0 y le puse el controlador pribativo recien ahi le pude instalar la placa de video nvidia
<GridCube> jo
<pipo65> es triste
<pipo65> que los fbricantes de hard no dejen q usemos linux en sus equipos
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> porque linux no paga
<GridCube> los juegos pagan, por lo tanto windows paga, por lo tanto el hard se hace para windows
<pipo65> debe ser por eso sin embargo el crimen no paga y sin embargo matan gente
<GridCube> es facil
<GridCube> lol el crimen no paga
<GridCube> quien dijo esa estupides
<pipo65> una pelicula vieja
<pipo65> de los intocables
<pipo65> jajajja
<GridCube> mal dicho, obviamente no vieron el mundo
<pipo65> fue hace mucho GridCube no habia intene
<pipo65> interne
<pipo65> jajaja
<GridCube> :P
<pipo65> te imaginas si hubieran tenido internet
<pipo65> ja serian de posta los intocables
<Carlitos__> :D
<pipo65> y Carlitos__ que paso
<Carlitos__> si gue  cargando unos paquetes  faltan   15 minutos
<pipo65> pero le kitastes la placa de video
<Carlitos__> aun no quiero  que  termine  de  instalar
<pipo65> aja
<pipo65> estem si ves q se tre freeza en el primer intento no te asustes
<pipo65> si logra cargar el grub
<pipo65> puedes ponerle acpi=off
<pipo65> eso te ayudaria a que carge
<pipo65> y una ves dentro le instalas el kernel de los backports
<pipo65> y te digo el de los backports y no el de testing por que te obligaria a cambiar el xorg y si usas nvidia no el xorg nuevo no te anda
<pipo65> Carlitos__: sabes agregar parametros al grub
<Carlitos__> la verda d no , pero   edit  cuando   carga  el   grup ?
<pipo65> presionas la "e"
<Carlitos__> si lo he  visto
<pipo65> con los cursores bajas hasta donde dice ro
<pipo65> y al lado le agregas acpi=off
<pipo65> es decir ro acpi=off
<Carlitos__> entiendo , y   eso para  que  es]?
<pipo65> el igual esta en la tecla ¿
<pipo65> para que no te de conflictos de intel sobre nvidia
<pipo65> y no te congele el equipo
<pipo65> te daria un kernel panic si no
<Carlitos__> ok ok
<pipo65> ya falta poco
<Carlitos__> 8 minutos
<Carlitos__> mi internet  es un poco lento
<pipo65> casi nada aunque puede cambiarte la vida en 8 mm
<Carlitos__> velocidad  de  2  mb pero
<Carlitos__> ahi vamos
<pipo65> por ejemplo yo usaba windows y instale linux en 8 mm
<pipo65> y me cambio la vida
<pipo65> deje de sufrir deje de trabajar deje a mi mujer a mis hijos
<pipo65> jajajaj
<Carlitos__> jajaja
<Carlitos__> yo no uso   windows  creo   desde el 2000
<pipo65> yo atiendo todo tipo de clientes
<Carlitos__> pero como no me  da  problemas mucho,  son  estos  momentos  que  colapso :D
<pipo65> y me lleva que tengo que trabajar con lo que kiere el cliente
<pipo65> y mis tarifas barian segun la cara del cliente
<Carlitos__> dios no  quiero   ser  tu  cliente :D
<Carlitos__> me vas a cobrar en libras  esterlinas
<pipo65> por ejemplo si es negro con bigotes le sale carisimo y si es rubia ojos claros delgada y buena onda le puede salir gratis
<Carlitos__> jajajajaja
<carnau> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<pipo65> sorry carnau era sin mala intencion
<carnau> no hay problema, no soy un sargento. Todo el mundo desvaría a veces :D
<pipo65> jajja
<Carlitos__> mi primer  linux  fue  con madrake
<Carlitos__> mandrake
<Carlitos__> pero creo que  ya b iba  mas  de  los  2000
<GridCube> !offtopic | Carlitos__
<kubot> Carlitos__: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Carlitos__> lol
<GridCube> Carlitos__, eso significa que si es apra hablar de cualquier otra cosa que no sea ayuda, que uses el otro canal por favor :)
<saranpio> hola a todos
<saranpio> buenas tardes
<saranpio> me podrian ayudar
<jorgex9> hola saranpio
<saranpio> hola
<saranpio> instale una impresora epson c67 y ubuntu 12.4 me recomienda instalar un driver para c66 lo hago o bajo el driver de la pagina de epson?
<xangua> yo conecto impresoras y me las detecta, imprimo de inmediato
<xangua> o al menos no he tenido que instalar un driver aparte de los que ya vienen
<jmanuel_cool> hols
<jmanuel_cool> holases genteses
<jorgex9> idem xangua
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola, he encontrado un bug en el calendar de gnome, es de risa: http://imagebin.org/215524
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estoy en gnome-classic sin efectos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> dónde debo reportar el bug exactamente?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en el paquete gnome-panel ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> veis que los dias de la columna izquierda ..
<xangua> Gosset_Inofensiu: ya nadie mantiene gnome2
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en gnome3
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gnome-fallback xangua
<xangua> tampoco es gnome3 Gosset_Inofensiu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> a ver
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estoy en ubuntu 12.04
<Gosset_Inofensiu> me baje gnome-shell
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y entrando en gnome-fallback
<xangua> estás usando mate o algo así¿
<Gosset_Inofensiu> eso es gnome 3 toda la vida
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gnome 2.x portado a 3.x
<Gosset_Inofensiu> el gnome classic portado a gnome 3
<xangua> eh¿¿ nada de lo que dice tiene sentido para mi al menos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Gnome 3 Fallback mode
<Gosset_Inofensiu> buscalo en google
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en fin..
<xangua> mm bueno en todo caso no uso ninguno de los dos :P
<xangua> gnome-shell no uso pss
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ya, apesta
<Gosset_Inofensiu> igual que unity
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por eso sigo con gnome-classic
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ahora, si me compro una tablet, igual le doy una oportunidad a esos 2
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<xangua> Gosset_Inofensiu: y esa captura es tuya¿¿ sigo pensando que es gnome 2, los iconos están muy desacomodados y muy juntos
<xangua> y tampoco he visto que gnome shell o fallback mode muestren un mapa en el relojito, eso lo hacía en gnome2
<Gosset_Inofensiu> joer
<Gosset_Inofensiu> eso porque me lo he configurado yo
<xangua> sospecho que usas mate entonces Gosset_Inofensiu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://imagebin.org/215526
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://imagebin.org/215529
<Gosset_Inofensiu> siento que sea en catalan pero se entiende que es gnome 3
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ahora me crees?
<Stacole> Hola !!  Buenas tardes... Alguien me puede decir porque no puedo extraer mp3 de Winff?
<Deckon> tienes instalado lame?
<Stacole> creoq no..
<_Richie_> instale ubuntu 12.04 conviviendo con windows 7 desde un pendrive ... y me quedo el grub en el pendrive
<_Richie_> como lo soluciono?
<Deckon> entra desde el cdlive o con una utileria e instala el grub en el MBR
<_Richie_> estoy con ubuntu 12.04 ahora
<mimecar> _Richie_: has instalado ubuntu en una partición del disco duro?
<_Richie_> Puse el pendrive y inicie la instalacion, elegi instalar junto a windows 7
<_Richie_> y me pidio redimensionar las particiones
<_Richie_> todo ok se instalo, al iniciar solo arrancaba windows
<_Richie_> apague puse el pendrive nuevamente y al arrancar me salio la pantalla del grub donde elegir ubuntu o windows
<_Richie_> inicie ubuntu
<_Richie_> como hago para instalar correctamente el grub e iniciar mi pc desde el hard directamente
<_Richie_> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda --- con esto soluciono mi problema?
<_Richie_> Si funciono grub-install --recheck /dev/sda --- gracias Deckon tu comentario sirvio de orientacion
<_Richie_> mimecar gracias ... tambien me ayudo a pensar :)
<_Richie_> chau
<mimecar> lo raro
<mimecar> es que no te lo instalara en el MBR
<_Richie_> hice un pendrive para instalar con la utilidad de linux
<_Richie_> en otra maquina
<mimecar> eso da lo mismo
<_Richie_> pero no se porque paso eso
<_Richie_> en ningun momento me pidio que pusiera el mbr en el mismo pendrive
<mimecar> ya
<_Richie_> Pero ya esta ok, estoy feliz
<_Richie_> voy a disfrutar de mi linux en del apestoso win que lo dejo para usar vb
<_Richie_> saludos
<_Richie_> gracias
<bbr> hola, ayuda para regenerar o montar el raton, no me responde....
<bbr> algun comando para regenerar todo¿
<xangua> generar o montar el ratón¿
<bbr> xangua: en tanto no se monto el raton al iniciar ubuntu, pues busco un comando que me permitar verificar el estado del raton, teclado, monitor, etc.
<bbr> es algo asi mo x-xorg...?
<buenaventura> lspci, lsusb
<bbr> alguien sabe commo reiniciar las x a ver si me carga el raton que lo tengo colgado, Resulta que algunas veces cuando arranco ubuntu el raton no va, luego reinicio ubuntu y el raton funciona. Como soluciono este problema...
<bbr> primero como reinicio las x
<buenaventura> en ubuntu?
<buenaventura> supongo que usarás lightdm
<buenaventura> service lightdm restart
<bbr> bueno, al menos he logrado que funcione el raton...jijij, pero me gustaria solucionarlo definitivamete.
<bbr> alguna idea?
<itxshell> hola Carlitos__  logro resolver el problema de arranque?
<hkm_> ubunteros ^^
<HoNgOuRu> necesito ayuda con la placa de sonido, pavucontrol muestra como que esta funcionando bien, pero no escucho nada
<dylan66> alsamixer
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-08
<MinimalDEV> hola mortales
<MinimalDEV> ubunteros
<MinimalDEV> tengo una duda
<MinimalDEV> es necesario instalar los drivers propietarios nvidia en mi maquina
<MinimalDEV> para correr juegos o usar programas como blender
<buenaventura> depende, si tienes una ati no
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<chilicuil> boa noite Souchiro o/
<HoNgOuRu> no sale sonido de la segunda placa de sonido. con pavucontrol veo que las barras de volumen se mueven
<HoNgOuRu> donde puedo fijarme que essta pasando?
<rowan> buenas noches quien me colabora y me dice que entorno es mas liviano y me ayuda a que mi ubuntu 12.04 corra mejor...  ps es que no estoy muy seguro si.. unity, gnome shell, o cual?
<itxshell> ya probo XFCE4 rowan
<itxshell> LXDE en mi opinion es el mas liviano
<itxshell> ahora esta cinnamon y mate
<rowan> itxshell,  si he probado ambas y me agradan ambas.. xhce y lxde
<itxshell> pruebe cinnamon y mate si no vayase por los gestores de ventana blackbox, fluxbox y openbox
<rowan> itxshell, es que necesito para que no se me cuelgue al trabajar en una virtualbox
<Colo_ar> ram
<Carlitos__> itxshell hola
<Carlitos__> recien me  conecto voy a ver
<Carlitos__> muy  buenas
<Carlitos__> a  todos
<Duende> hola
 * xoan buenas
<peterr> buenas, alguien sabe como hacer una imagen de un vps y pasarla a otro
<peterr> I can spend as a site of an Aegir another Aegir
<xoan> peterr: http://serverfault.com/questions/45718/how-can-i-create-images-of-remote-vps-servers-linux
<peterr> xoan: no me entero muy bien de lo que pone lo que me mandaste
<xoan> pues que puedes usar dd, montando el sistema de ficheros como solo lectura, o lvm snapshots, si lo que quieres es hacer una imagen; o lo que sería más conveniente, usar rsync para sincronizar sólo ficheros
<xoan> en realidad esto último es lo más sencillo y más recomendable en la mayoría de los casos
<peterr> xoan: lo que necesito es hacer un backup del vps para llevarla a otro vps tal y como tengo el primero por si un dia cae el sistema o pasa algo, el problema es que no puedo usar cpanel ni plesk
<xoan> y el vps no tiene ninguna herramienta para eso?
<peterr> no instale el vpanel pero no tiene esa opcion
<xoan> aunque dd te debería funcionar prefectamente
<xoan> crea una imagen del disco tal y como está
<peterr> que es dd?
<xoan> $ man dd
<xoan> tienes shell ssh al vps, supongo
<peterr> si
<xoan> pues en el enlace que te pasé aparece cómo usar dd
<xoan> aunque como también dicen ahí, lo recomendable es realizar copias de seguridad a nivel de ficheros, usando rsync
<peterr> ya, esque es mas complicado, tengo montado un aegir y es complicado el aegir, me esta dando muchos dolores de cabeza
<xoan> no sé lo que es
<xoan> esto? http://www.aegirproject.org/
<peterr> un gestor de drupales pero el problema es que se implementa en el sistema operativo que tengas instalado en el vps
<xoan> lo tienes montado en tu equipo?
<peterr> en mi equipo y en un vps
<xoan> me refiero: el vps es externo, o lo tienes implementado en tu red?
<peterr> es externo
<xoan> pues es raro que el propio vps no te premita hacer copias de seguridad
<peterr> ya te digo el problema es que no puedo tener el cpanel o el plesk xq son incompatibles con aegir
<xoan> tienes que tener en cuenta que una imagen de disco ocupa espacio, así que para realizarla en el propio vps, necesitarás algún otro sistema de ficheros donde almacenarla
<xoan> (otra partición o algo similar)
<peterr> ya ya, en eso no tengo problema
<xoan> pues prueba eso: http://serverfault.com/a/45728
<xoan> montas como solo lectura, y utilizas dd (lee el manual, pero las opciones que aparecen ahí en el enlace bastarían; cambiándolas con lo que corresponda en tu caso)
<xoan> dd if=/dev/sdXY of=/path/to/image.img
<xoan> es decir, /dev/sdXY sería la partición de la que quieres hacer una imagen
<peterr> pues lo voy a mirar, muchas gracias xoan
<xoan> si tienes varias particiones para diferentes puntos de montaje, tendrás que hacerlo por separado; por eso en la mayoría de los casos, usar una solución como rsync para hacer copias de seguridad a nivel de ficheros es lo más aconsejable
<xoan> con dd tendrías que hacer copias de cada partición, y replicarlas más adelante en un disco particionado de forma similar
<xoan> sería igual, pero al revés: dd if=/path/to/image.img of=/dev/sdXY
<peterr> pues nada a pegarme con otra cosa
<peterr> y si es aegirproject.org
<robxg> buenas
<robxg> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar con una cosita que no se como cambiar
<robxg> es algo muy raro, ya que es un bloque que esta creado en el gestor de bloques y que muestra una imagen de fondo encima de un enlace vacío (con css claro) #banners #block-block-21 a
<robxg> lo raro raro raro, es que dicho bloque esta vacío , por lo que no se de donde narices sale este código <div class="content">      <a href="#"></a>    </div>
<robxg>  He mirado en el bloque "admin/build/block/configure/block/20" y en el editor de texto no hay nada, si miro la ventanita de dicho editor "html" , tampoco hay nada
<robxg> por eso ¿de dónde sale el link vacío?
<robxg> no lo entiendo la verdad
<garrido__> disculpa, de qué editor html estás hablando?
<garrido__> porque estás hablando de html css.. etc..
<garrido__> si tu problema no es de programación html-php-css entonces es por que el problema crees que lo tienes en el editor
<garrido__> qué editor es?
<robxg> el editor es el tinymc
<robxg> pero aunque lo vea en código html no hay nada
<robxg> son bloques vacíos que muestran imágenes de fondo con un link vacío (que no se de donde sale)
<robxg> Cuando abro en el editor el "HTML Source EditorWord Wrap" sale vacío , pero en cambio en la web sale un link vacío, ¿de dónde sale?, ni iddea
<garrido__> pues me estoy quedando a cuadros
<robxg> garrida_ yo igual
<robxg> es la primera vez que esto me  sucede
<robxg> encontrarme con un theme que tiene algo tan raro
<robxg> he comprobado lo siguientne que no es :
<robxg> 1 no es unaa vista
<robxg> 2 los bloques creados son bloque vacíos
<robxg> 3 no hay ningún tpl que sobrescriba los bloques en cuestión
<robxg> 4 en template.php no veo nada que sobrescriba la salida de los bloques
<robxg> ¿Qué más puede ser?
<peterr> alguien conoce algun panel de control gratuito para vps
<SadlyMistaken> ñ
<sebastian_> hola, instale los privativos de nvidia y no funcionaron con mi placa, al desinstalarlos , "nouveau" ya no funciona bien, se puede reinstalar ?
<sebastian_> el nouveau , digo...
<tecno> !kernel
<kubot> El núcleo de Ubuntu es el kernel Linux, ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Kernel o https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel (en inglés). No se recomienda compilar tu propio kernel, ya que este se actualiza regularmente y es una tarea para usuarios avanzados que puede dejar tu sistema inbooteable, si aún lo deseas puedes ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (inglés)
<black--hawk> Buen dia...utilizo Geany para aplicaciones en C++. Necesito hacer interfaces graficas para usuario...alguna biblioteca recomendada u otro IDE con bibliotecas graficas incluidas???
<mimecar> gtk, qt, wxwindows...
<sebastian> hola amigos, necesito poner a tiro el nouveau y el Xorg que parece haberse dañado con las pruebas de instalacion que hice de drivers privativos
<sebastian> se puede reinstalar nouveau para cargar la configuracion por defecto ?
<mimecar> has desinstalado nouveau?
<sebastian> mimecar , no lo desinstale , pero despues de probar los privativos no funciona igual,, esta lento..
<mimecar> has desinstalado el driver privativo?
<sebastian> si..
<mimecar> renombra el xorg.conf
<sebastian> desde terminal ?
<mimecar> desde donde quieras
<sebastian> o sea dentro de /etc/X11  ?
<mimecar> tienes que renombrar ese archivo
<mimecar> si sigue sin funcionar reinstala el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<sebastian> sería lubuntu-desktop, en mi caso
<mimecar> lo que uses
<sebastian> que nombre debo ponerle al archivo xorg.conf
<sebastian> ?
<mimecar> cualquier nombre que no sea el que tiene
<sebastian> hice un  "cd /etc/X11  , me podes guiar , porque no se como renombrarlo aqui ..
<mimecar> sudo mv nombreantiguo nombrenuevo
<sebastian> ahhh, pero no que nombre tiene el antiguo..
<mimecar> lee 5 líneas arriba
<sebastian> vos sabes que antes me aparecia, con xubuntu, en el sistema de archivos, pero con lubuntu esa carpeta no me figura, por eso es que no puede ver como esta nombrado ahora, o simplemente se llama xorg.conf ?
<mimecar> el archivo se llama xorg.conf
<mimecar> hora de irse
<agustin> buenas
<agustin> Como podria hacer para bloquear el equipo con una contraseña
<agustin> ?
<agustin> ayudenmen poir favoir
<dabor> agustin, agrega una contraseña en la BIOS
<agustin> no
<agustin> es en el login
<agustin> en windows es en grupos y usuarios
<agustin> pero en ubuntu no se como es
<agustin> :S
<dabor> agustin, el usuario no tiene contraseña?
<agustin> osea
<agustin> root tiene si
<agustin> pero es que en el login no me la pide
<agustin> lno mala mia
<agustin> mala mia
<agustin> ahi un usuario invitado
<agustin> que me esta jodiendo
<agustin> entra por ahi
<agustin> quiero ponerle pass a ese invitado
<agustin> :D
<dabor> agustin, en cual login? en grub o en el usuario?
<agustin> tengo unbut 12.04
<agustin> ubuntu
<dabor> agustin, para pornerle contraseña a un usuario , abris una terminal y ejecutas el comando sudo passwd juancito
<agustin> http://www.muktware.com/sites/default/files/images/applications/login_no_cog.jpg
<agustin> aa ok probare
<agustin> como hago para ver lo usuario que tengo
<agustin> porque me dice que invitado no existe
<agustin> y es la cuenta por la que entra
<agustin> :S
<agustin> o eliminarlo igual
<agustin> que quede solo root
<dabor> agustin, root no es un usaurio de ubuntu que pueda loguaerse en el equipo
<dabor> agustin, nadie deberia loguear como root
<agustin> :/
<agustin> uuh
<agustin> no no dije nada
<agustin> no es root
<agustin> se llama  Familia
<agustin> el usuario
<agustin> lpero tiene el mismo pass de llroot
<dabor> agustin, ls -l /home te puede dar una idea
<agustin> root
<agustin> ahora no era invitado
<agustin> es Sesion de invitado
<agustin> xD
<agustin> vo a probar
<dabor> agustin, no se para que habilitaste root
<dabor> no es necesario
<agustin> espera le hice y me salieron muchos comandos
<agustin> atributos
<agustin> root@familia-A740GM-M:~# sudo passwd Sesión de invitado
<agustin> Uso: passwd [opciones] [USUARIO]
<agustin> pondigra passwd contraseña_que_quiera Sesión de invitado
<agustin> ?
<agustin> es asi?
<dabor> agustin sesion de invitado no es un usuario
<agustin> como lo elimino?
<agustin> no quiero que este mas en el login
<agustin> porque sino usan la pc desde a hi
<agustin> ahí
<dabor> agustin, http://wasesores.com/como-quitar-cuenta-de-invitado-ubuntu-oneiric-ocelot-11-10/
<agustin> uso el entorno xlde
<agustin> se supone qeu tengo que reiniciarla
<agustin> ṕrqiue lo guarde ya y sigue apareciendo
<xangua> aguitel: si usas Lubuntu, usas lxdm, no lightdm
<buenaventura> se fue agustin
<xangua> mmm si ya vi que mi autocomplete falló :P
<buenaventura> =)
<aguitel> xangua: uso xfce4
<dabor> cuac
<apolo> hi
<apolo> are everywere
<apolo> ?
<ccamacho> Buenos Dias
<GnomeError> !gnome
<kubot> Gnome es el entorno gráfico predeterminado de Ubuntu | Soporte en #ubuntu-es
<GnomeError> !metacity
<kubot> Metacity es un manejador de ventanas para Gnome sin efectos visuales y por tanto más ligero. Para activarlo, pulsa Alt+F2 y escribe `metacity --replace`. Para volver a activar los efectos, escribe `compiz --replace`.
<tecno> buenas tardes
<tecno> tengo un probelma al recuperar el grub
<tecno> monto todo en /mnt
<tecno> peor a la hora de obteenr permisos con chroot /mnt me dice q formato de ejecutable incorrecto
<dabor> tecno, uno de los 2 sistemas es 32 y el otro 64
<dabor> tecno, puede ser eso?
<tecno> si correcto el sistema es de 64 bits y ando con el cd original de ubuntu q es a 32 bits creo
<tecno> gracias dabor probare con el cd de 64bits
<tecno> ok ya instalae el grub pero solo me reconoce windwos 7 en el grub no me encuentra los demas sisetmas
<dabor> tecno, sudo os-prober
<SadlyMistaken> como dices dabor?
<dabor> SadlyMistaken, le estoy respondiendo a tecno
<SadlyMistaken> ah bueno
<SadlyMistaken> yo aprovecho entonces ahora qye hay gente hablando
<SadlyMistaken> acabo de instalar 12.04 esta mañana.. y no tengo grub
<SadlyMistaken> ¿no debería tener grub para elejir entre entrar normal a ubuntu o entrar en versión consola?
<dabor> SadlyMistaken, deberias tener grub
<dabor> SadlyMistaken, instalaste todo en auto o seleccionaste las particiones?
<dabor> SadlyMistaken, inicia en auto o directamente no inciia el sistema?
<SadlyMistaken> uhm?
<SadlyMistaken> en las particiones a /boot 600MB a swap 1024GB, a / le dí 32GB y /home le dí 230GB
<SadlyMistaken> Inicia en AUTO perfectamente
<dabor> SadlyMistaken, se me ocurre que quedo el menu oculto, si le das escape cuando va a iniciar te deberia aparecer
<SadlyMistaken> ok
<tecno> dabor le doy sudo os-prober y q mas?
<SadlyMistaken> quizás sólo baste con eso, muchas graciaaas
<dabor> tecno, si os-prober esta instalado te reconoce los sistemas, despues hay que actualizar el grub. sudo update-grub
<tecno> yo actualice el grub le di sudo update-grub2 y me decia found windwos 7 y nada mas
<dabor> tecno, no es lo mismo
<tecno> dabro entonces primero doy os-prober y despeus update grub?
<tecno> dabor
<tecno> el os-prober si encontro el ubuntu
<tecno> doy update-grub ya?
<dabor> tecno, si
<tecno> dabor tengo el siguiente problema
<tecno> dabor en el livecd pongo os-prober y me reconoce el ubuntu pero cuando estoy en chrrot con privilegios en el otro sistema le doy os-prober y no me reconcoe el ubuntu q puedo hacer hay?
<dabor> tecno,  te reconoce el ubuntu del disco?
<dabor> tecno, podrias probar instalar el grub desde el livecd
<dabor> tecno, sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<tecno> ok probare
<dabor> tecno, como perdiste el grub?
<tecno> es q formatie windows y lo instale
<tecno> y ya sabes el windwos modifica el mbr
<tecno> ok instale el grub desde el livecd
<tecno> pero cuando le doy update-grub me dice q no hay particion montada en dev/sda
<SadlyMistaken> dador ya está arregladoooooo, como me dijo fosco_ jejeje pero gracias mil también por tu ayuda
<jotaxpe> tengo un problema el area de intercambio swap no me lo reconoce, lo intente formatiar nuevamente con gparted pero tampoko, me aparece komo no reconocido ke puedo hacer?
<dabor> SadlyMistaken, ok, siempre todo tiene una solución o varias !!
<dabor> jotaxpe, cuanta ram tiene tu sistema?
<jotaxpe> 2gb
<dabor> jotaxpe, que mensaje te dá? porque decis que no te la reconoce?
<jotaxpe> al comienzo me aparece ke ubuntu no encuentra el area de intercambio swap y que presione s para saltar o m para montar...y no eh intentado montarlo desde ahi porke nunka lo eh echo
<jotaxpe> solo intente en gparted lo pongo y todo pero luego de reiniciar nuevamente no lo reconoce
<dabor> jotaxpe, ejecuta  sudo swapon -s
<dabor> para ver si te aparece la swap
<dabor> jotaxpe, si estuvieras sin swap el sistema no se degrada con 2 gb de ram (lo normal es que no la use)
<jotaxpe> ahhh ok
<jotaxpe> entonces no me preokupo de montarlo
<dabor> jotaxpe, no estaria mal que funcione por si necesitas hibernar o si en algun monento sobrecargas el sistema
<dabor> jotaxpe, ejecutaste el comando? que te dió?
<jotaxpe> de echo cuando cierro el netbook no me deja prenderlo
<jotaxpe> luego de hibernar
<jotaxpe> :/ pense que el problema era por otra cosa
<jotaxpe> esque ahora no me aparece no se porque
<jotaxpe> pero en gparted esta como no reconocida
<dabor> jotaxpe, que aparezca en gparted no significa que el sistema la monte
<jotaxpe> no no aparece como montada en gparted
<jotaxpe> esta como NO reconocida :(
<dabor> jotaxpe, y con sudo swapon -s ???
<jotaxpe> como seria
<dabor> jotaxpe, ejecuta ese comando en una terminal
<jotaxpe> yap
<jotaxpe> y pongo ese comanco
<jotaxpe> comando
<jotaxpe> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<jotaxpe> /dev/dm-0                               partition	2044	0	-1
<jotaxpe> :s
<dabor> jotaxpe, verifica que el UUID en /etc/fstab sea el mismo que el que te aparece con el comando sudo blkid
<chilicuil> blkid
<jotaxpe> cual es la pag para pegar los comandos?
<jotaxpe> no la tengo ahora porfa kien me la da
<mimecar> mira el topic del canal
<GnomError> sigo con el problema de metacity :(
<jotaxpe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030885/
<xangua> swap encriptada¿¿ o_O
<jotaxpe> dabor http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030885/
<jotaxpe> si?
<mimecar> jotaxpe: tienes la swap encriptada?
<jotaxpe> no nisiquiera se hacer eso
<jotaxpe> no se si esta encriptada
<mimecar> es lo que parece que dice el paste
<jotaxpe> mmmm y que puedo hacer tengo 2 espacios sin asignar de 2 gb aprox cada uno y no puedo montarlos como swap
<mimecar> ya tienes una swap
<jotaxpe> si?
<mimecar> ...
<jotaxpe> en gparted no me aparece
<mimecar> si ya tienes una swap no tiene mucho sentido que pongas más
<jotaxpe> y al comienzo a veces me dice que no la reconoce
<mimecar> suponiendo que se pueda
<jotaxpe> ke presione S para saltar o M para montar
<mimecar> si tu swap está encriptada puede ser
<jotaxpe> cuando enciendo
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil:  wenaaaaaa
<Dj_Dexter> :D
<jotaxpe> y cuando pongo el equipo en rreposo no puedo encenderlo
<jotaxpe> tengo que apagarlo y encenderlo nuevamente
<mimecar> sólo tienes una partición para linux?
<chilicuil> Dj_Dexter: o/
<Dj_Dexter> :-)
<jotaxpe> si una de 80
<jotaxpe> y 2 mas de 80 aprox
<mimecar> para linux deberías tener 2
<mimecar> y una partición de swap normal
<jotaxpe> si esa es la que no tengo
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd y arreglalo
<jotaxpe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030911/
<jotaxpe> con gparted en live cd?
<mimecar> si
<jotaxpe> resulto! muchas gracias
<mimecar> has formateado al final la swap?
<jotaxpe_> pero aun tengo problemas con suspender :(
<mimecar> has formateado al final la swap?
<jotaxpe_> si
<jotaxpe_> deje 2gb de swap
<jotaxpe_> esta lista
<jotaxpe_> pero aun cuando suspendo el equipo no logra encender
<mimecar> cuanta RAM tienes?
<jotaxpe_> 2gb
<jotaxpe_> que podra ser
<mimecar> montas la swap como swap normal?
<jotaxpe_> me incomoda porque tengo un netbook y suelo suspenderlo bastante
<jotaxpe_> o sea en las particiones en gparted me muestra el swap
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> cómo monta la swap el sistema instalado?
<JavierXD> holas.. volvi a instalar win 7 existe forma de recuperar el grub y seguir usando linux?? gracias
<mimecar> JavierXD: reinstalando grub
<jotaxpe_> no entiendo
<mimecar> jotaxpe_: qué has hecho en tu sistema con el live cd?
<JavierXD> tengo el disco de ubuntu.. instalo grub desde el disco??
<mimecar> JavierXD: inicia con el live cd y reinstala grub
<jotaxpe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030969/
<JavierXD> puedo elegir instalar solo el grub en live cd?
<jotaxpe_> puse una particion ke tenia de 2gb la formatie a swap
<mimecar> JavierXD: no vas a instalar ubuntu
<mimecar> sólo reinstalar grub desde el live cd
<mimecar> jotaxpe_: has hecho la modificación también en el fstab?
<JavierXD> gracias! lo voy intentar
<jotaxpe_> no
<jotaxpe_> como es eso
<mimecar> jotaxpe_: si tu swap estaba cifrada
<mimecar> y ahora no, tendrás que decirselo al sistema
<mimecar> hora de irse
<jotaxpe_> komo
<mimecar> editando el archivo fstab
<mimecar> y montando swap como una partición normal
<jotaxpe_> mm y komo hago eso ?
<GnomError> cuando quiero actuailizar me sale esto safe-upgrade Resolviendo las dependencias... abierto: 712; cerrado: 1085; diferido: 11; conflicto: 19
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Exio> eso suena a aptitude
<toor__> Exio: es aptitude
<Exio> claro...
<toor__> Exio: con apt-get safe-upgrade
<toor__> E: Operación inválida: safe-upgrade
<Exio> toor__, era una broma, era obvio que era aptitude
<toor__> :P
<toor__> Exio: y alguna ayuda a parte de la que me ha brindado google?
<Exio> en que?
<toor__> como hacer upgrade
<mimecar> usa update manager
<mimecar> o el centro de software
<Exio> usar apt o una interfaz?
<toor__> bueno, ya estoy usando apt, pero ahora tengo este error
<toor__> http://pastebin.com/MzMgQRpv y solo veo errores parecidos pero para conky
<mimecar> toor__: qué relación tiene con apt?
<toor__> no, ninguna; o sea ya estoy usando apt para actualizar, pero pues no puedo escuchar música mientras actualizo LOL
<mimecar> ...
<toor__> no me juzgues xD
<mimecar> usa otro programa de música
<Exio> toor__, leiste el error?
<toor__> si, y elimine todas las carpetas anteriores, pero sigo sin sonido :(
<toor__> ├────┤Playing...               ├──────────┤          PCM 100%  ├───┤>000:00:00├┤
<mimecar> el error dice que CONFIGURES una cosa
<mimecar> si no lo quieres hacer usa otro programa
<toor__> mimecar: no suena ningún programa :(
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu estas usando
 * toor__ corre a ver que versión tiene
<toor__> 10.04
<mimecar> estas usando repositorios externos?
<toor__> si, el multiverse
<liher> hola
<mimecar> pon tu sources.list en pastebin
<liher> alguien sabe algo de gimp?
<mimecar> !alguien liher
<kubot> liher: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<mimecar> !algo
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'algo'.
<mimecar> lastima que no existe, tenía combo
<GridCube> mimecar, me parece que nosaber sobre algo es parte del combo
<liher> sabeis como poner los botonos en la pantalla?
<GridCube> botones?, como los de cerrar ventana y todo eso?
<liher> no puedo mover el cuadro que tienes los botones de seleccion, una parte esta fuera del monitor
<mimecar> pincha en la ventana y arrastrala dentro
<liher> no puedo
<GridCube> mantene apretado alt y arrastra desde cualquier lugar de la pantalla
<liher> vale, ya esta muchisimas gracias
<liher> otra cosita
<toor__> ups, los tenia comentados
<liher> es la primera vez que uso gimp y estoy intentando hacer una cosa, quiero cortar a mi hija de una foto y encajarla en otra pero no se como borrar lo que no me interesa de la capara para que no se superponga a la foto, sabeis como?
 * toor__ se esconde
<mimecar> liher: pon una máscara en la zona que quieres copiar
<toor__> liher: http://www.youtube.com/user/GimpKnowHow
<liher> es una foto de su clase, estan todos sus amigos pero ella no esta y quiero ponerla pero al ponerla tapa partes que no quiero que tape
<mimecar> pon una máscara en la foo
<mimecar> foto
<liher> como es eso?
<mimecar> coge la herramienta de máscara y copia lo que quieras de la foto
<liher> lo intentare
<liher> creo que ya lo tengo
<liher> muchas gracias majos
<liher> agur
<toor__> según entiendo en /var/apt/cache/archives estan los .deb que ya se instalaron y no se van a usar más, alguien me corrije o me aclara ;)
<mimecar> ahí se quedan
<toor__> mimecar: no se pueden eliminar?
<mimecar> cuanto espacio libre tienes en el disco duro?
<toor__> de -h
<toor__> /dev/sda1         19G  3,6G   14G  21% /
 * toor__ ama awesome
<Exio> si vas a hablar de un twm anda al !ot ... mira vos, llego Deckon cuando dices un twm. lol :P
<Deckon> o/
<toor__> me recomendaron awesome en un canal de seguridad
<toor__> y me ha gustado
<Deckon> y que quieres probar otros o que toor__ ?
<toor__> no, ando contento con awesome
<Deckon> ha ya
<Exio> wmfs!
<toor__> o pues quien sabe, depronto me pase a OpenBox
<Deckon> pero openbox es un wm...
<toor__> am
<toor__> y awesome no?
<Exio> vamos al !ot
<Exio> !ot toor__
<kubot> toor__: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Deckon> ok, si lo quieres platicar te veo el en OT toor__
<maca> Hola. Estoy revisando los procesos que hay actualmente en mi pc, y resulta que el UID lo normal es el root y el usuario. Pues encontré un UID numérico, 102. ¿Está bien?
<Exio> maca, el uid para los usuarios esta realmente por arriba del 1000 (empezando en el)...
<Exio> generalmente* lol
<dannyLopez> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<jotaxpe> hola alguien me puede ayudar con una auditaria? luego de poner la tarjeta en mon0 scanear y seleccionar la red me pone en una eskina "fixed channel mon0: -1 " nunca me habia aparecido antes... y no puedo seguir kon el proceso...
<jotaxpe> es como si no detectara el canal que le estoy indicando
<jotaxpe> mmm no entiendo
<juaroj8_> Buenas quien me puede ayudar con un enlace de LDAP en un servidor-cliente ubuntu!
<jpablorp> necesito una ayuda
<jpablorp> quien se ofrece?!
<jpablorp> quien me ayuda por favor
<Colo_ar> jpablorp: tira la pregunta y espera q respondan
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-09
<jpablorp> lo que pasa es que inicio mi computador ubuntu y me aparece la pantalla de inicio de sesion
<jpablorp> cuando ingreso contrase;a se pone negro y me regresa a la pantalla de logun
<jpablorp> login*
<jpablorp> solo inicia en invitado
<jotaxpe> hola alguien me puede ayudar con una auditaria? luego de poner la tarjeta en mon0 scanear y seleccionar la red me pone en una eskina "fixed channel mon0: -1 " nunca me habia aparecido antes... y no puedo seguir kon el proceso... :(
<dabor> jpablorp, como no se que pasó...o como apareció eso, podrias probar creando un nuevo usuario
<bele> hola, tengo un problema, ayuda please
<dabor> bele, hay que plantear el problema directamente
<bele> haha perdon, aqui va
<bele> lo que pasa es que no puedo bajar el brillo con fn +, y he probado de todo, xbacklight, drivers de mi tarjeta de video actualizados y nada
<bele> lo que si, en drivers me dice que xbacklight esta correctamente instalado pero no esta en uso, y no se como activarlo
<dabor> bele desde brillo y bloqueo, te funciona?
<bele> nop, no funciona
<jpablorp> solo me deja entrar a usuario de invitado
<jpablorp> y el tema es que entre de primerazo y me dijo que tenia poca memoria
<dabor> bele, a mi me funciona pero para nada tengo instalado ese paquete xbacklight
<bele> pero aun antes de instalarlo tampoco funcionaba
<dabor> bele, verifica otros usuarios con el mismo problema y misma marca de pc, podría ser un bugs !!
<bele> me rindo por hoy
<bele> gracias igual, adios
<dimitruss> ola que tal
<dimitruss> tengo unproblema no puedo ingresar como root ni con ningun otro usuario ala consola de texto
<dimitruss> presiono alt + ctrl + f1 me manda ala pantalla de texto
<xangua> no deberías ingresar como root para empezar dimitruss
<dimitruss> y pongo mi root y mis credenciales
<dimitruss> y apararece como si entrara y al instante vuelve a pedirme contraseña
<dimitruss> estoy tratando de activar mi tarjeta de video nvidiaxxxxx- linux.run
<dimitruss> me dice que tengo que bajarme la sesion grafica y recien aplcar el script
<dimitruss> ademas lo debo hacer como superusuario
<xangua> dimitruss: has leído la documentación de ubuntu para instalar los drivers de nvidia¿
<dimitruss> hummmm no pero por lo general es siguiente siguiente
<dimitruss> luego si se te pone dificil tendras que hacer un backup de tu configuracion actual, y luego descargar el driver que se ajuste a tu aquitectura, bueno si lo lei
<dimitruss> pero el problema es que no puedo loguearme como root
<xangua> dimitruss: no necesitas logearte como root
<xangua> dimitruss: instalaste los drivers que te ofrece ubuntu en el menú de Controladores Adicionales ¿
<sancas> quiero crear en el grub... una entrada para que arranque de un solo xbmc que ya tengo instalando en mi ubuntu 12.04 alguien sabe como?
<dimitruss> ya el etruco es que no se puede
<dimitruss> no tiene controladores
<dimitruss> es que mi tarjeta es una nvidiosa con CUDA
<dimitruss> nvidia gforce
<dimitruss> y ese es el problem
<sebikul> dimitruss, cual es el numero de modelo de tu grafica?
<dimitruss> hummm
<sebikul> salida de ejecutar  "lspci | grep VGA"
<dimitruss> haber
<dimitruss> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<dimitruss> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0df7 (rev a1)
<sebikul> puedes confirmar que el modelo es "Nvidia GT 520M"?
<dimitruss> siiii
<dimitruss> ese es
<dimitruss> es una lenovo z 470
<dimitruss> dime que tuviste el mismo problema
<dimitruss> tengo una imagen de donde descarue el instalador
<dimitruss> es que al descargar el instalador  me olvide de la serie pero en mi hisotrial de firefox lo encontre
<sebikul> nomada, jeje, pero es un problema conocido en notbooks. Se origina porque estan diseñadas para utilizar dos placas de video, una para uso normal, y otro para uso intensivo. El probleme aparece porque los drivers en linux no siguen el paso
<sebikul> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<sebikul> ahi puedes encontrar como solucionar tu problema. si necesitas ayuda vuelve al canal
<dimitruss> sebikul:  man pro si ya hay driver de nvidia
<dimitruss> para esa placa
<dimitruss> como pongo imagenes pa que lo vean
<dimitruss> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<dimitruss> estoy alli
<dimitruss> y ya seleccione el modelo
<sebikul> si hay drivers, pero no que trabajen en paralelo con los de intel. Bumblebee es un proyecto que permite hacer el cambio entre los drivers automaticamente
<sebikul> no deberias usar los drivers directamente desde el sitio web de nvidia
<dimitruss> no manches wey
<dimitruss> bueno voy ha probar el bumblebeee
<dimitruss> por que si lo encontre pero me aparecio que solo era para un tipo especial
<dimitruss> bueno probare y les cuento
<dimitruss> ya esoty en plena instalacion
<Dzeg_-> BUENA noche para todos....! alguien me podria ayudar con algo?
<Dzeg_-> tengo un adaptador manhattan db25 a usb quiero poder mandarle señales a unos pines para una placa que tengo mi pregunta es como se configura el cable en ubuntu ya que ubuntu estoy utilizando?
<Dzeg_-> ubuntu 12.04
<Elnetotaca> hola a todos!
<Elnetotaca> aqui elnetotaca a.k.a 11.10Elcelote!
<Elnetotaca> o_O?????? estan dormidos creo!
<Elnetotaca> Dj_Dexter!!! creo que te he visto por otros rumbos!
<Dj_Dexter> sip :D
<Dj_Dexter> o_O
<Dj_Dexter> aun tengo distros en otras maquinas jeje
<Dj_Dexter> y dial en esta :D
<Elnetotaca> que bien!
<Elnetotaca> y que me cuentas?
<Elnetotaca> parece que hay mucha gente y muy poca actividad en el cuarto!
<Dj_Dexter> Elnetotaca:  jeje sip
<Dj_Dexter> hablaran poco aca :/?
<saranpio> si
<saranpio> entra a ubuntu-es-cafe
<Elnetotaca> a ver
<Elnetotaca> ok
<saranpio> ahi escriben mas
<Elnetotaca> ahí voy con todo!
<dimitruss> manes tengo este problem Checking monitor: must be configured to display at least 256 colors
<dimitruss>     >>> Could not execute auto check for display colors using command /usr/bin/xdpyinfo. Check if the DISPLAY variable is set.    Failed <<<<
<dimitruss> Some requirement checks failed. You must fulfill these requirements before
<dimitruss> continuing with the installation,
<dimitruss> Continue? (y/n) [n] y
<dimitruss> estoy tratando de instalar el oracle en mi ubuntu 12.04 estoy siguiendo este tuto, no es un capricho lo necesito para mi universiti, estoy siguiendo este tuto http://edin.no-ip.com/comment/312
<dimitruss> en todo caso alquien me puede explicar el xost
<dimitruss> xhost
<jorgex9> hola dimitruss
<dimitruss> ho
<dimitruss> hola
<jorgex9> yo lo instalale oracle 10g Ex asi http://minka-it.com.ar/content/instalacion-de-oracle-10g-ex-en-kubuntu-1110-64bits
<jorgex9> funciono bien
<jorgex9> si no usas 64 bit.. obvia la primera parte
<jorgex9> en la q forzaz arquitect
<dimitruss> uso 64
<jorgex9> lesto...yo tambien :)
<dimitruss> manes como soluciono este problem
<dimitruss> >>> Could not execute auto check for display colors using command /usr/bin/xdpyinfo. Check if the DISPLAY variable is set.    Failed <<<<
<chilicuil> dimitruss: verifica que DISPLAY sea igual a ":0.0"
<Carlitos__> hola  a  todos
<Carlitos__> tengo una  pci
<Carlitos__> lspci | grep Multimedia
<Carlitos__> 04:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<Carlitos__> 04:00.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<Carlitos__> y  como puedo   saber si   esta  bien instalada por  favor ?
<chilicuil> dimitruss: si es que tiene que ver con xhosh, asegurate que DISPLAY tenga eso y que ademas tu servidor X, acepte conexiones de cualquier lugar $ xhost +
<dimitruss> ese es el problem
<dimitruss> estoy tratando con mi ip 192.168.1.34
<dimitruss> o seria mejor con la 127.0.0.1
<dimitruss> o con mi localhost
<dimitruss> estoy siguiendo esto
<dimitruss> este foro
<chilicuil> Carlitos__: hola carlitos, busca en internet cual es el modulo del kernel que usa esa tarjeta.., algo como "Bt878 linux" deberia devolverte el nombre del modulo, y luego buscalo en la salida de $ lsmod
<chilicuil> dimitruss: estas tratando con tu ip.., de que?
<Carlitos__> chilicuil:  i2c_core               15819  9 bttv,v4l2_common,videodev,nouveau,drm_kms_helper
<Carlitos__> que  significa  eso ?
<chilicuil> significa que tienes un modulo cargado en el kernel llamado i2c_core que a su vez depende (manda a llamar) a los modulos que estan a la izquierda,  bttv,v4l2_common,videodev,nouveau,drm_kms_helper
<chilicuil> puedes saber que hace con el comando $ modinfo i2c_core
<dimitruss> chilicuil: si con mi ip
<chilicuil> dimitruss: no entiendo nada, perdon, no se que intentas hacer
<dimitruss> pero se que hacer
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil: re :D hoña
<Dj_Dexter> hola
<dimitruss> mira este el es el caso trato de instalar el oracle
<chilicuil> Dj_Dexter: hola, sigues por aqui ;)
<dimitruss> todo bien sigo los paso
<Dj_Dexter> sip
<dimitruss> y al hacer /run installer me manda que no puede levantar el cuadrado de instalacion
<chilicuil> el oracle.., oracle tiene varias bases de datos, intenta ser lo mas exacto posible
<chilicuil> dimitruss: corres ese run desde una maquina remota?
<dimitruss> no es desde la misma solo que para instalar el oracle hacen una cosa medio loka  seguie este turorial http://edin.no-ip.com/blog/hswong3i/oracle-database-11g-release-2-ubuntu-12-04-howto#comment-322
<dimitruss> oracle 11 g release 2
<Carlitos__> bttv                  103041  2 bt878
<Carlitos__> eso significa  que  el modulo lo   cargo ?
<chilicuil> dimitruss: la maquina donde lo estas instalando tiene servidor x
<chilicuil> ?
<dimitruss> claro
<dimitruss> estoy desde la interfaz grafica
<dimitruss> y habro una ventana de terminal
<dimitruss> lo que pasa es que se crea un usuario oracle
<dimitruss> y como que configura el kernel
<dimitruss> el truko es hacerle pensar al instalador que se esta instalando en otra distro
<dimitruss> cuando ejecuto el comando con usuario normal se levanta la parte grafica pero obviamente me manda errores luego de unos cuantos pasos
<jorgex9> ha... lo q pasa es q oracle 11g esta empaquetado en rmp no?
<dimitruss> si
<dimitruss> pero tambien hay en binarios
<dimitruss> pero los binarios estan hechos para otras distros
<arp-> sep
<arp-> lo que podes hacer es bajar o el source
<arp-> o bien
<chilicuil> dimitruss: mmm, bueno, no se que truco haya que hacerle creer al instalador de oracle, pero ahi tienes un problema con el servidor X
<chilicuil> dimitruss: podrias probar con esto $ export DISPLAY = :0.0
<dimitruss> si pues
<arp-> o desempaquetar el rpm
<chilicuil> y luego volviendo a correr $ xhost +
<arp-> y meterlo a mano
<dimitruss> oracle@localhost:~/database$ export DISPLAY=:0.0
<dimitruss> oracle@localhost:~/database$ xhost +
<dimitruss> No protocol specified
<dimitruss> No protocol specified
<dimitruss> xhost:  unable to open display ":0.0"
<dimitruss> oracle@localhost:~/database$
<chilicuil> genial =)..., jolines.., empiezo a dudar que tengas ese servidor X corriendo ;)
<dimitruss>  bueno despues de esto tendre que leerme algo de x servidor
<chilicuil> dimitruss: puedes correr $ xclock ?
<dimitruss> oracle@localhost:~/database$ xclock
<dimitruss> No protocol specified
<dimitruss> No protocol specified
<dimitruss> Error: Can't open display: :0.0
<dimitruss> oracle@localhost:~/database$
<dimitruss> pense que x serveridor corria por defecto
<chilicuil> dimitruss: estas en ubuntu?
<dimitruss> si
<dimitruss> ha ya voy entendindo
<dimitruss> miren esto
<dimitruss> oracle@localhost:~/database$ export DISPLAY=:0.0
<dimitruss> oracle@localhost:~/database$ xhost
<dimitruss> No protocol specified
<dimitruss> No protocol specified
<dimitruss> xhost:  unable to open display ":0.0"
<dimitruss> oracle@localhost:~/database$
<dimitruss> me salen dos veces no protocol ......
<dimitruss> oracle@localhost:~/database$ export DISPLAY=localhost:0.0
<dimitruss> oracle@localhost:~/database$ xhost
<dimitruss> No protocol specified
<dimitruss> xhost:  unable to open display "localhost:0.0"
<dimitruss> oracle@localhost:~/database$
<dimitruss> ahora solo me sale una ves
<dimitruss> que puerto usa el x servidor
<chilicuil> dimitruss: el servidor X es lo que da el entorno grafico a Linux, si tienes Ubuntu corriendo con gui, tienes entorno grafico...
<dimitruss> si
<chilicuil> si tienes entorno grafico y no puedes accesar a $display.., entonces tu usuario, no tiene permisos de alguna forma...
<dimitruss> eso debe ser
<chilicuil> desconozco los pasos que has seguido para llegar a ese punto
<dimitruss> este comando creo que le da los persmisos useradd -r -g oinstall -G dba -m -s /bin/bash -d /var/lib/oracle oracle
<chilicuil> nop, ese comando solo lo agrega a un par de grupos..., mmm, veamos, el tutorial que me has pasado es lo unico que has seguido verdad?
<dimitruss> si
<chilicuil> dimitruss: esto lo has hecho desde ubuntu 12.04?
<dimitruss> si
 * chilicuil arranca una maquina virtual
<chilicuil> voy a seguir el tutorial
<dimitruss> pucha gracias man
<dimitruss> la verdad a todos les salio en el foro
<chilicuil> debe ser un problema sencillo, probablemente estaran creando usuario sin otorgarles los permisos necesarios
<Carlitos__> la verdad  no   se  como hacer  para  saber  si   esta  correctamente  configurada  la  placa
<Carlitos__> perdon la  tarjeta  cpi
<Carlitos__> pci*
<chilicuil> Carlitos__: si esta cargado el modulo del kernel para esa placa, entonces consideraria que esta configurada correctamente
<dimitruss> por que no lo meto al grupo de administradores y asunto resulto
<Carlitos__> lo  que  puse  hace  un   rato  entonces  esta  bien ?
<chilicuil> dimitruss: si, podria funcionar, haz eso mientras sigo el tutorial para ver si me encuentro con el error
<dimitruss> me das el comando
<chilicuil> Carlitos__: si bttv es el modulo de tu tarjeta, si
<chilicuil> dimitruss: no me lo se de memoria, pero supongo que una busqueda como "add group user linux" deberia devolver algo
<dimitruss> okey man gracias
<chilicuil> entonces deberias poder hacerlo desde la interfaz, busca en el menu "ADministracion de usuarios"
<sebikul> dimitruss, "usermod -aG GRUPO USUARIO"
<Carlitos__> chilicuil:  Bt848, Bt878 or Fusion 878A chip, and which are supported under Linux by the bttv and associated kernel driver modules.
<Carlitos__> chilicuil:  ahora me  sale  esto :  bttv                  103041  0
<Carlitos__> reinicie  la  maquina se  desconfiguro ?
<chilicuil> Carlitos__: no, esta todo bien, aun se te muestra, ahi esta cargado
<Carlitos__> lo  que  hize  fue modprobe  bt878
<Carlitos__> ahora  me  muestra , pero  si   reinicio otra  vez  se  ira ? bttv                  103041  1 bt878
<chilicuil> Carlitos__: no, no se ira
<dimitruss> reinicio y vuelvo
<Carlitos__> chilicuil:  muchas gracias, disculpa  otra  pregunta, puedo poner otra pci con otro modulo digamos la sa3174 sin  que  haya conflicto?
<chilicuil> Carlitos__: si, seguro, puedes poner las tarjetas que quieras =), solo que si son de audio.., supongo que tendras que elegir una.., eso seguramente lo podras hacer desde el menu de pulseaudio, o de configuracion del sonido
<Carlitos__> chilicuil:  los  dos son   de  videos,  capturadora  de videos, habra mucho conflicto ?
<dimitruss> mi susuario oracle no puede levantar nada
<chilicuil> dimitruss: sigo con ello...
<chilicuil> Carlitos__: si, no deberias tener problemas
<Carlitos__> chilicuil:  gracias por el apoyo
<Carlitos__> :D
<chilicuil> Carlitos__: mucha suerte o/
<chilicuil> dimitruss: te has logeado con el usuario oracle?
<dimitruss> si
<dimitruss> osea en el terminal si
<chilicuil> dimitruss: es decir, cerraste sesion y luego metiste oracle..
<chilicuil> y luego passwd, verdad?
<chilicuil> no por terminal, no con $ su
<chilicuil> sino desde el login grafico
<dimitruss> entoy por la parte grafica como dimitruss
<chilicuil> dimitruss: ahi esta el problema
<chilicuil> debiste entrar como oracle
<dimitruss> okey ahorita mismo
<dimitruss> el gdm no me permite entrar con otro usuario
<chilicuil> dimitruss: mmm, por que no?, te rechaza la contraseña?
<dimitruss> no lo muestra a oracle
<dimitruss> voy ha probar creando otro suaurio
<dimitruss> esxiste mi usuario y el usuario invitado
<dimitruss> cree un nuevo usuario y lo reconocio
<dimitruss> me aparecen ahora tres
<dimitruss> pero oracle nunca me aparecio
<dimitruss> dime tu ya lo lograste instalar
<chilicuil> dimitruss: te debes logear como oracle
<chilicuil> porque todos los permisos estan establecidos para ese usuario
<dimitruss> como mato  sesion grafica
<dimitruss> por que no me lo reconoce en el gdm a ese usuario oracle
<chilicuil> dimitruss: si estan en ubuntu 12.04 no es gdm, es lightdm ..., estoy buscando la solucion
<chilicuil> dimitruss: para logearte como oracle debes agregar "greeter-show-manual-login=true" a y reiniciar tu equipo
<chilicuil> agregar eso a /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<chilicuil> despues podras poner el usuario y contraseña
<ElFilosofo21> Saludos
<chilicuil> hola ElFilosofo21 o/
<ElFilosofo21> veo que no hay mucha gente aca, pero al menos e que existe una sala para dudas e inquietudes
<chilicuil> no estamos todos los que somos, pero si somos todos los que estamos =P
<dimitruss> disculpe n por salirme
<dimitruss> puede que este en este punto el problema
<dimitruss> Last step before installation start
<dimitruss> First of all, login with your new oracle user, with X enabled.
<dimitruss>     If you are using PuTTY + Xming, for sure that the X11 forward is enabled.
<dimitruss> ya entendi tengo que salir y emepzar en modo no grafico
<dimitruss> como puedo hacer eso
<dimitruss> el ubuntu carga de frente el gdm
<dimitruss> o ligthmd
<chilicuil> dimitruss: para logearte como oracle debes agregar "greeter-show-manual-login=true" a y reiniciar tu equipo
<chilicuil>  agregar eso a /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<chilicuil>  despues podras poner el usuario y contraseña
<chilicuil> sip, ese es el problema dimitruss
<chilicuil> nop, no debes entrar en modo no grafico
<chilicuil> debes entrar en modo grafico, pero con el usiuario oracle
<dimitruss> okey
<dimitruss> entonces agrego esa linea a ese .conf
<dimitruss> lo pongo al inicio o al final
<dimitruss> [SeatDefaults]
<dimitruss> user-session=ubuntu
<dimitruss> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<dimitruss> greeter-show-manual-login=true
<dimitruss> bueno jalo y vuelvo a probar
<oracle> gracias manes
<oracle> soy dimitruss
<SadlyMistaken> hola niños
<SadlyMistaken> buenos días
<Guest88745> ahora serguire el tutorial donde me quede
<Guest88745> para mi son las 12 24
<Guest88745> buenas noches peru
<Carlitos__> porque  no puedo ver la  camara  en motionnn
<SadlyMistaken> Os acordáis que antes aparecía una barra de herramientas en nautilus? En 12.04 no está.. ¿Cómo la pongo otra vez?
<Carlitos__> :S
<Carlitos__> ya  me  duele  mis  ojitos
<chilicuil> nice Guest88745 buena suerte
 * chilicuil tambien se retira, boa noite
<SadlyMistaken> buenas noches a la gente que se larga.
<SadlyMistaken> hola a los recien llegados, Buenos días España!!
<SadlyMistaken> ¬¬ me quedo soltito, verdad?
<Carlitos__> SadlyMistaken:  sabes  algo   de  motion }?
<SadlyMistaken> oh, lo siento Carlitos__ no sé nada.
<Guest88745> chilicuil, ha ocurrido un nuevo error dice que no tengo suficiendte espacio
<Guest88745> mi particion es de 38
<Guest88745> tengo usado 29 gb el instalardo me pide 4.39 por que me pide si tengo todavia suficiente tal ves mi usuario no tenga ese privilegio de llenar lo que falta o ya se ha asignado esas parte que podria hacer
<Carlitos__> alguien  sabe  algo   de motion ?
<Carlitos__>  :D
<Carlitos__> ahora me  da  otro   error
<saranpio> stop motion?
<Guest88745> chilicuil,  muchas gracias
<Guest88745> ya se esta instalando
<Guest88745> el problem es que tengo que estar cuidandome con el espacio
<chilicuil> Guest88745: si, veo que la base de datos requiere un minimo de cosas, asegurate que las tienes
<chilicuil> Guest88745: seguramente esa instalacion fue de prueba, en la real, intenta que todo quede bien configurado
<Carlitos__> sarampio todo   esta perfecto solo  que  no   tengo   la  bendita imagen solo veo   rayas
<Guest88745> si en una real usure un distro o version mas estable y que el fabricante tenga soporte ejm red hat
<itxshell> buenas
<Guest88745> gracias por todo
<saranpio> Carlitos__,  que queres hacer con motion?
<itxshell> Carlitos__,  como resolvio el problema de arranque?
<chilicuil> Guest88745: buena suerte o/
<itxshell> hola Harpagornis
<Carlitos__> itxshell:  lo puse  de  esclavo el barracuda 2 tb
<Carlitos__> nunca pude  darle  formato
<itxshell> ok pero ud dijo que ya lo tenia con ubuntu instalado
<itxshell> en el disco
<itxshell> y como lo puso de slave?
<itxshell> fisicamente o logicamente?
<Carlitos__> con ubuntu ?
<Carlitos__> debian   sera,  la  primera  vez  pude  instalarlo manualmente pero igual no me  lo  renocia  al bootear,   despues lo instalaba  partiion guiada ahi nunco lo  formateo
<itxshell> si ud dijo que el sistema operativo no arrancaba solo que debias elegir arraque desde el hdd
<Carlitos__> entonces  tenia  otro  disco pequeño   debian 6.05  se instalo  sin problema y   el   barracuda  2  tb lo puse  como   segundo despues  lo monte  y  al  etc/fstab y listo lo   tengo  trabajando normal
<Carlitos__> saranpio:  con motion se hacer ver  una camara  de  vigilancia
<itxshell> ok pero como lo definio como slave
<itxshell> fisicamente o logicamente?
<Carlitos__> si sin problemas
<itxshell> y ud. va  al canal de debian? para hacer estas consultas?
<Carlitos__> itxshell:  porsupuesto
<itxshell> Carlitos__,  fisicamente o logica la forma como lo defines master y slave?
<Carlitos__> en   sata fisicamente ?
<itxshell> asi ? me puedes explicar como por favor?
<itxshell> y ambos discos son sata?
<Carlitos__> pues  en   sata  la  maquina los lee sin problemas  ,  como   te dije  el problema  era  instalar  en  el dd barracuda
<Carlitos__> lo unico  que  hize  fue instalar  el  sistema  en el otro  disco
<Carlitos__> y   luego lo particiones  con  gparted
<Carlitos__> luego simplemente  lo monte y lo puse  en  /etc/fstab
<Carlitos__> eso  fue todo lo  que  hize
<itxshell> ok pero entonces no lo hiciste fisicamente
<itxshell> sabes en la placa madre hay sata 0 sata 1 sata 2
<Carlitos__> claro lo lee  en  ese  orden
<itxshell> los sata no siempre traen jumpers como los IDE
<itxshell> solo los modelos viejitos y muy pocos los tienen
<itxshell> asi que  debes seguir el orden
<itxshell> lee el manual de tu placa
<itxshell> ambos son sata?
<Carlitos__> ok
<Carlitos__> si
<itxshell> y si quitas el disco pequeño y haces la instalacion desde cero ?
<itxshell> si acaso te interesa intentarlo aun
<Carlitos__> talvez  luego
<itxshell> y si no usas ubuntu deberias indicarlo
<Carlitos__> nunca  dije  que uso ubuntu
<itxshell> ya que nosotros buscabamos opciones para ubuntu
<Carlitos__> es muy  similar linux
<itxshell> si pero esta es una sala de consulta para ubuntu
<Carlitos__> no hay tanto misterio
<Carlitos__> itxshell:  y   eso  de que  va  si consulto o no sobre  ubuntu   especificamente
<Carlitos__> ni  que descubrieras la  polvora con ubuntu
<itxshell> uno de los usuarios aca te intento ayudar y te dio muchas opciones todas eran para ubuntu
<itxshell> eso es falta de respeto a la buena voluntad de el
<itxshell> dejo el tema Carlitos__  no vale la pena discutir
<Carlitos__> ni idea a donde  quieres  llegar  con  el   respeto  a otros usuarios
<Carlitos__> sere irrespetuoso
<Carlitos__> si pregunto sobre  motion   aca me diras  esto  es para  soluciones en ubuntu y no para  debian seras irrespetuoso con otros users
<Carlitos__> :D
<jorgex9> sayonara:!
<jorgex9> o/
<jorgex9> part
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola buenas, mi duda es la siguiente: ayer por la noche hice un shutdown -h 06:00, y hoy he visto en los logs el siguiente mensaje: http://pastebin.com/QUE9ue3J   Es normal?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> me refiero a si es peligroso para el sistema hacer este tipo de shutdown desde consola
<Gosset_Inofensiu> porque el mensaje de los logs no me gusta nada
<blackie> q pecs
<Andres-kain> hello!
<Deckon> o/
<SadlyMistaken> Andres-kain: hello??? pero que internacional jajaja
<sebastian> hola amigos , reinstale lubuntu pero en la version 11.04 para q funcione mi placa de video pero no puedo lograr cambiar el tamaño de la apariencia, esta todo en miniatura , que puedo hacer ?
<sebastian> si entro en la sesion de xubuntu esto no pasa...
<sebastian> funciona perfecto
<sebastian> estoy usando la resulucion 1280x1028, es la mejor para mi lcd, pero paraece que se encojio todo mas de lo normal..
<sebastian> lei por ahí, que lubuntu no trae el archivo xorg.conf, y que había que crearlo, lo hice pero no cambió nada
<sebastian> por favor si alguien sabe como solucionarlo tirenme un centro, gracias!
<GridCube> sebastian, instala arandr
<GridCube> y ejecutalo desde lubuntu
<GridCube> corregi tu pantalla con arandr salva el script que genera y ponelo para autoejecutar al inicio
<sebastian> ok, sudo apt-get install arandr  ??
<GridCube> ajam
<sebastian> GridCube, gracias por dar una mano siempre che !!
<GridCube> :) se hace lo que se puede
<sebastian> tenes idea de porque pasa esto con lubuntu ?
<sebastian> o sea , para mi caso está buenisimo porque vuela , en mi vieja pc.. jajaj
<sebastian> GridCube, ahi lo ejecute y salio el Screen Layout Editor..
<GridCube> lubuntu es bastante nuevo, tiene la tendencia a tener problemillas
<GridCube> sebastian, sep, ese es arandr
<sebastian> pero no tiene mucho ahí para tocar.. que tengo que hacer presizamente
<sebastian> ?
<GridCube> cambiar la resolucion
<sebastian> me aparece un cuadro gris en el medio que dice default
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> sebastian, pasame un pastebin del resultado de ejecutar xrandr en una terminal
<sebastian> ahhh, no , pero la resolucion esta bien.. no es ese el problema en realidad..
<sebastian> a ver...
<sebastian> GridCube, http://pastebin.com/tQt6yGQe
<GridCube> aham si, osea podes usar todas esas resoluciones que dice ahi
<GridCube> ahora me decis que no queres cambiarle la resolucion?
<sebastian> GridCube, mira, lo que pasa es esto, la resolucion la puedo elegir , no hay problema con eso, pero :
<sebastian> aparece todo como si tubiera que leerlo con una lupa... todo, iconos, fuentes, etc
<sebastian> si paso de una resolucion de 1280x1024 ( como la que tengo ahora ) a una de por ej 800x600 se ve todo borroso, como si estubiera en pedo, jjjj
<GridCube> mmhm
<sebastian> es medio confuso , no ?
<GridCube> si ya veo
<GridCube> un poco
<GridCube> sebastian, sabes ingles?
<sebastian> GridCube, sisculpa vino nu amigo y me distraje un rato... no pero a veces para leer algun foro uso el traductor de google.. por  ?
<GridCube> :) era para que preguntes directamente en #lubuntu, pero ya pregunte yo, ahora a esperar qeu contesten
<sebastian> joya,, que bueno saber idioma.. antes de reinstalar quice arreglar un problema con nouveau entrando al chat y tambien estaba en ingles
<sebastian> :{
<GridCube> ja
<GridCube> :) eso pasa
<GridCube> che sebastian intentemos algo
<GridCube> anda a preferencias > Editar apariencia
<GridCube> o algo asi, no se si dice apariencia o no, en ingles dice "edit look and feel"
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> ahi estoy
<GridCube> cambia el tamaño de las fuentes
<sebastian> ahi va
<GridCube> salva y reinicia la sesion
<sebastian> GridCube, esyo buscando esa opcion , esta en español...
<GridCube> que opcion?
<GridCube> la de cambiar el tamaño del texto?
<sebastian> edit look and feel
<GridCube> pasame un screenshot
<GridCube> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<sebastian> GridCube,  como era para capturar la pantalla en un archivo ?
<GridCube> si apretas print-screen no te abre el caputador de pantalla?
<sebastian> nop
<sebastian> impr PetSis, dice mi teclado
<GridCube> imp pnt
<GridCube> en todo caso entre los accesorios en el menu tiene que estar un capturador de pantalla
<sebastian> ya lo tengo !
<GridCube> (probablemente imp pnt no funcione si tenes abierto un menu)
<sebastian> ya esta lo tengo , ahi lo pego...
<sebastian> a ver si esta bien, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add&errors=Please+agree+to+terms.
<GridCube> lol
<GridCube> sebastian,
<sebastian> no , ahora si
<GridCube> no marcaste que estas de acuerdo a los terminos
<sebastian> http://imagebin.org/215764
<sebastian> perdon jajaj
<GridCube> ahi sebastian la anteultima solapa
<GridCube> es fuentes
<sebastian> soy de mandarme esos absurdos...
<GridCube> seguro esta en 6 o en 8
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> mandale un 16
<sebastian> mmm, no , dice ligero y RCB
<GridCube> bueno cambialo
<GridCube> el problema que tenes esta ahi :)
<GridCube> en el tamaño de tus fuentes
<sebastian> a ver que pasa...
<sebastian> desde ahí no puedo cambiar nada..
<GridCube> a ver pasame un screen de esa solapa
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> http://imagebin.org/215765
<sebastian> GridCube, ahi esta
<GridCube> yes i see
<GridCube> dejame que pregunte un rato en #lubuntu
<sebastian> ok
<GridCube> sebastian, apreta alt-f2 y ejecuta: lxappearance
<GridCube> ahi deberia decir que tamaño de fuente estas usando
<sebastian> si voy...
<sebastian> dice 11
<sebastian> no esta mal... o si ?
<sebastian> GridCube, cuando se abren las ventanas tambien son pequeñas..
<sebastian> digo comparando con el tamaño normal de xubuntu no ?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> esta bien
<GridCube> dicenq que puede ser un problema de que los dpi estan mal ajustados
<sebastian> parece como si a la vez la pantalla se aya agigantado ... y disminuido lo que hay adentro..
<sebastian> ahhh
<sebastian> dpi tiene que ver con algun achivo de imagen.. ?
<sebastian> GridCube, sabes que no pude instalar lubuntu desde el live directamente porque me aparecia el monitor fuera de rango, entonces tube que instalar xubuntu y luego el lubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> no, dpi significa dots per inch, osea puntos por pulgada, cuanto mas bajo son los dpi mas grande es la imagen, y todo se ve pixelado, cuando los dpi son altos todo se ve un poco mejor, pero si usas fuentes chicas, com 11, que usa una altura de 11 pixeles, osea 11 puntos entonces llena esos 11 puntos en un espacio muy chico
<GridCube> y todo se ve chiquitito
<GridCube> fijate tirandole un tamaño de fuente 32
<sebastian> mmm, y crees que se puede solucionar..
<sebastian> me fijo..
<sebastian> con 32 se fue muy grande.. pruebo con 18...
<sebastian> ahi esta perfecto pero al aplicar no cambio nada... :(
<GridCube> sebastian, ponelo de nuevo en 11
<sebastian> bueno nada no ,, en realidad no cabiaron las fuentes de las solapas.. ni las del irc
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> ponelo de nuevo en 11
<sebastian> las otras si , estan mejor... lo cambio igual ?
<GridCube> no no
<GridCube> ponelo de nuevo en 11 y hagamos esto
<sebastian> bueno
<GridCube> apreta alt-f2 y ejecuta: leafpad ~/.Xdefaults
<sebastian> ahi esta
<GridCube> busca esta linea:
<sebastian> esta en blanco
<GridCube> Xft.dpi
<GridCube> ...
<GridCube> pusiste la X mayuscula?
<sebastian> lo copie y pegue...
<GridCube> entonces agrega esta linea: Xft.dpi: 96
<sebastian> a donde en ejecutar o en el archivo en blanco ?
<GridCube> en el archivo
<sebastian> listo guardo y cierro...
<GridCube> ajam
<GridCube> y reinicia sesion
<sebastian> para , me puso "guardar como: "
<sebastian> y en donde ?
<GridCube> ...
<sebastian> el archivo no existia... lo creamos ahora
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> pero deberia haber exisitod
<GridCube> sebastian, abri una terminal
<saranpio> hola a todos, ¿cuando sale la ultima version de ubuntu 12.4 con todas las actualizaciones que salieron hasta hoy  incluidas ?
<GridCube> y ejecuta ls .X*
<GridCube> saranpio, ?
<GridCube> decis 12.04.1?
<saranpio> si
<sebastian> GridCube,  .Xauthority  .Xdefaults
<sebastian> me tiro eso
<GridCube> sebastian, pues ahi esta .Xdefaults
<GridCube> ejecuta desde la terminal: leafpad .Xdefaults
<sebastian> aha, entonces ..
<sebastian> hecho , se abrio el archivo..
<GridCube> saranpio, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<GridCube> aja y esta vacio?
<sebastian> GridCube, no , esta lleno jaja
<GridCube> :) bien
<GridCube> entonces busca Xft.dpi
<GridCube> y fijate que este a 96
<sebastian> si esta en 96, efectivamente
<sebastian> mira:
<sebastian> Xft.dpi:        96
<sebastian> Xft.antialias:  true
<sebastian> Xft.rgba:       rgb
<sebastian> Xft.hinting:    true
<sebastian> Xft.hintstyle:  hintslight
<sebastian> Xft.lcdfilter:  lcddefault
<GridCube> sebastian, usa pastebin
<mimecar> !paste sebastian
<kubot> sebastian: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<GridCube> sebastian, bueno cambiale el dpi a 50
<GridCube> e intenta de nuevo
<GridCube> anda probando hasta encontrar uno que funcione
<GridCube> bueno sebastian :) me tengo que ir a cortar el pasto
<GridCube> suerte, si tenes mas problemas segui preguntando que alguien seguro te responde
<jorgex9> saludos
<saranpio> hola una pregunta ¿es posible  crear un cd  de ubuntu 12.04 con todas las actualizaciones que salieron hasta el dia de hoy?
<xangua> saranpio: como cada 6 meses sale una revisión para la versión LTS que incluye todas las actualizaciones de seguridad
<xangua> 12.04.1 , 12.04.2 y así, lucid por ejemplo va en la 10.04.4 creo
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar que te pasa?
<mimecar> por?
<SadlyMistaken> te caes mucho mimecar
<mimecar> estaba con otro programa de irc
<SadlyMistaken> ejeje ¿cuantos clientes de irc te hacen falta?
<mimecar> varios
<SadlyMistaken> trabajas en un proyecto de cliente irc y tienes que ir comparando?
<SadlyMistaken> no entiendo...
<mimecar> cosas mias
<invitado_web> Hola
<invitado_web> buenas tardes!
<RicharX> hola gente !!!!
<invitado_web> que tal!
<invitado_web> quisiera hacer una consulta
<RicharX> Alguien me puede ayudar con un problemita en mi ubuntu ????
<RicharX> bueno no es un problema de Ubuntu ... si no mío por no saber hacer algo !!
<invitado_web> quiero instalar linux en una PC que tiene XP, quiero particionar el disco con instalador linux pero no quiero perder la info que tengo en la PC. Como se hace?
<RicharX> Necesito ejecutar eclipse pero con credenciales de otro usuario de mi maquina ...... lo que en win2 se hace con "runAs" .....
<RicharX> como se hace en linux ????
<RicharX> <invitado_web> con el Livecd .. puedes distribuir tu partición para crear las 2 particiones mínimo que necesitas para Linux
<RicharX> es muy recomendable que desde tu win2 ... hagas una defragmentación antes ....
<itxshell> buen dia
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> quisiera hacer una consulta muy simple
<saarva200> buenas tardes
<saarva200> necesito un alternativo a after fx jahshaka no me funcionó al instalarlo, agluien que me ayude :)
<mimecar> saarva200: usa otro editor de vídeo
<saarva200> lo que busco es ponerle efectos a mis videos y hasta crear cortinillas personalizadas para ello
<mimecar> en el centro de software tienes muchos editores
<itxshell> kdelive saarva200
<saarva200> ya lo tengo :)
<saarva200> necesito crear algo parecido a esto
<saarva200> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4E0VpKK6Wk&feature=youtube_gdata
<itxshell> http://www.synfig.org/cms/  saarva200
<saarva200> Gracias b/ itxshell b/ lo voy a intentar
<RicharX> Como siempre ... me tocó enmascararme en el canal de #Debian-es  para solucionar mi problema ...  #Fail Ubuntu-es
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<rowan> buenas, tengo una duda... instale varios entornos graficos en mi ubuntu para escoger al inicio de sesion en cual quiero trabajar... al tener varios instalados me consume recursos?
<mimecar> disco duro
<GridCube> mmhm
<rowan> pero no  afecta el rendiiento a la hora de escoger alguno para utilizarlo
<mimecar> no
<rowan> ok gracias
<openhuese_recloc> hola buenas noches
<openhuese_recloc> hola tengo problemas como hago que kde no inicie secion igual a la anterior porque cierro las aplicaciones y el explorador de archivos pero cuando inicio aparece con todo igual a la anterior
<openhuese_recloc> please por favor ayuda...........
<openhuese_recloc> alguien puede ayudarme por favor...
<chilicuil> buenas tardes
<Chazy> hola!!
<Chazy> voy a instalarme ubuntu y me gustaria tener la ultima version
<Chazy> es cierto que hay un problema en el instalador??
<Chazy> de la ultima version 12.04
<xangua> qué problema hay Chazy ¿
<Chazy> este
<Chazy> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/168068
<chilicuil> Chazy: sip, parece que si, pero es un error facil de evitar
<chilicuil> Chazy: y solo aplica si estas instalando desde un usb
<Chazy> entonces es tan simple como cambiar la ruta de instalacion?
<Chazy> precisamente iva a usar un usb pues se me acabaron los cds :P
<chilicuil> Chazy: si, de la instalacion del grub
<xangua> pues hasta que no pruebes no sabrás, yo nunca he tenido problemas con instalaciones desde cd o usb
<chilicuil> xangua: es por que es un error facil de evitar, seguramente cuando instalas el grub verificas que se instale en el disco duro.., y no en el usb
<chilicuil> Chazy: instalaras normalmente ubuntu, solo cuando llegue la ultima parte (la del grub), verifica que se instale en tu disco duro, en lugar de tu usb.., tu disco duro debe ser la otra opcion seleccionable, y podria ser /dev/hda o /dev/sda
<Chazy> ok
<Chazy> pero antes de aventurarme, esque ya no me acuerdo desde la ultima vez k lo instale, quiero coger espacio de la particion de windows
<Chazy> crear otra para ubuntu, como hago esto?
<Chazy> sin borrar la que tengo para juegos y datos importantes
<chilicuil> Chazy: entra a windows y defragmenta tu disco duro
<chilicuil> Chazy: luego desde el LiveCd de Ubuntu (o del usb) abres gparted y haces mas pequeña la particion de windows
<chilicuil> Chazy: luego le pides que agregue ese espacio a cualquier particion de Ubuntu
<Chazy> muchas gracias
<Chazy> alla voy hehe
<Chazy> pero desfragmento solo la particion C donde esta windows instalado no?
<chilicuil> Chazy: de la que quieras tomar espacio
<Chazy> ok es lo k hago
<Chazy> alguien sabe de un reproductor que grabe cds de audio que se le pueda cambiar la skin?
<GridCube> no
<hkm_> ubunteros :)
<GridCube> hkm_, :)
<sebastian> GridCube, estas por ai ??
<GridCube> asi es
<sebastian> che hoy me mande mali y quede en orsai..jejej
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes :D
<sebastian> te contaron algo de lubuntu ?
<GridCube> no, eso
<GridCube> tenes que ir probando distintos dpis para ver cual se ajusta a tu monitor
<sebastian> o sea en ves de 60,  ponero otra como 40 ?
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> proba
<sebastian> como era que se abria ese archivo en terminal, te acordas ?
<BoF> estimados ayuda con este error en virtualbox MachineImpl.cpp[707] (nsresult Machine::registeredInit()).
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-10
<GridCube> sebastian, leafpad .Xdefaults
<reepeecheep> Hola
<reepeecheep> alguien que sepa cual es la propiedad gtk  que hace que una ventana haga el auto scroll
<sebastian> GridCube, gracias..
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas
<Jakeukalane> tengo un problema que he buscado bastante pero sigo sin solución aunque creo que es simple
<Jakeukalane> como puedo instalar la versión 19 de chromium en ubuntu 11.10
<Jakeukalane> ??
<Jakeukalane> no funciona el repositorio
<Jakeukalane> de devs
<Jakeukalane> alguien?
<GridCube> Jakeukalane, busca un ppa
<Jakeukalane> son todos los de chromium/launchpad
<Jakeukalane> oficiales de hace 6 semanas
<Jakeukalane> conoceis alguno mas?
<Jakeukalane> bueno
<Jakeukalane> seguiré con la build 18 de desarrolladores
<Jakeukalane> saludos
<cousteau> ...también podrías compilarlo tú, aunque no sé cómo de complicado será
<saranpio> hola alguien sabe como activar los puertos usb en virtual box para detectar dispositivos usb
<semasad> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar los drivers de mi tarjeta nvidia, porque siemrpe que trato no me funciona... alguien me puede ayudar?
<cousteau> con activarlos desde Controladores de hardware debería valer
<cousteau> o si no, instalar nvidia-current
<semasad> cousteau: el controlador no me la detecta, es una nvidia 520mx
<cousteau> es antigua?
<cousteau> espera, miro la pág de nvidia
<semasad> cousteau: me explicas mas o menos como lo hago, para no fallar y tener que formatear denuevo
<cousteau> a ver si te tienes que instalar el nvidia-96
<semasad> es nueva, de hecho el pc es de febrero del 2012
<cousteau> pues el nvidia-current tendría que ir
<semasad> cousteau: me dices como, es que creo que ya lo he instalado y ha fallado, prefiero que me expliquen mas detallado para que no se rompa todo jaja
<cousteau> pues pon en terminal   apt-cache policy nvidia-current   y eso te dice si está instalado
<cousteau> si no,   sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<semasad> cousteau: con eso me deberia andar todo no?
<cousteau> creo que sí
<shai1> cousteau: no me funciono el currents.. :D
<shai1> D:*
<saranpio> Código Resultado:
<saranpio> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x00004005)
<saranpio> Componente:
<saranpio> Host
<saranpio> Interfaz:
<saranpio> IHost {dab4a2b8-c735-4f08-94fc-9bec84182e2f}
<cousteau> pues ni idea
<rowan> buenas, quite mi icono de volumen del panel y no lo encuentro para ponerlo de nuevo como puedo recuperarlo?
<dasleo> crtl+alt+t and run indicator-sound+service
<dasleo>  indicator-sound-service o pones indicator y presionas  tab  dos vecees
<rowan> no no pasa nada me dice indicator-sound-service: command not found
<dasleo> entra como root
<dasleo> entonces
<xangua> !detalles | rowan
<kubot> rowan: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<xangua> rowan: qué versión de ubuntu usas para quitar¿ el indicador de sonido no se puede quitar, o no se podría a menos que quitaras todos los indicadores o desinstalaras directamente el paquete
<rowan> uso ubuntu 12.04 y abri un mezclador de sonido por equivocacion y me reemplazo el anterior. yo tenia el que tb traia integrado el Rhythmbox para pasar las canciones y ahora no se donde lo encuentro
<xangua> rowan: has intentado resetear la configuración de unity¿ con:      unity --reset
<rowan> estoy trabajando en xfce
<xangua> mmm tons ni idea jum :P
<rowan> ps es lo mismo... tengo un panel al que agregue una miniaplicacion de indicadores y ahi estaba pero se me fue
<xangua> mmm pss quítalo y agregalo de nuevo¿¿
<shai1> ¿como se si está activada mi tarjeta de video?
<dasleo> shai1 que tarjeta de video tienes ¿lo sabes?
<semasad> dasleo: si, una nvidia geforce 520mx
<dasleo> has entrado al terminal a ver con lspci?
<dasleo> para mas detalles lspci -v
<semasad> dasleo: si me aparece, de hecho hace un rato estaba tratando de instalar los drivers, cuando entraba a gnome me entraba en modo error, pero ahora me entro con gnome-shell, por eso quiero comprobar si funciona
<dasleo> ahi busca tu tarjeta de video y mira el driver si está cargado Driver in use: nvidia
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil: wenaaaaa :D
<chilicuil> hola Dj_Dexter o/
<dasleo> semasad: si estás usando ubuntu precise con unity entra al panel de control y mira en "additionas drivers"
<dasleo> o su traducción
<dasleo> al español
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil:  jeje :-) como va? :D
<chilicuil> Dj_Dexter: pasandola
<semasad> dasleo: eso es lo raro, no me detecta nada instalado, pero lo que me da duda, es que ahora me entra a gnome-shell y antes cuando entraba a gnome me entraba en modo debug
<Dj_Dexter> ahh que bien chilicuil :D
<dasleo> semasad: si has visto en el terminal que está reconocida la tarjeta de video y cargado el driver nvidia entonces está bien hasta el momento
<dasleo> ahora puedes hacer un unity --reset a ver que tal va
<semasad> dasleo: si me la detecta, antes tambien... pero ahora voy a probar con un sitio que me dice ^^
<dasleo> y reinicias
<sebastian> buenas noches amigos!, alguien sabe configurar la resolucion y refresco de lxde ?
<chilicuil> sebastian: la resolucion la puedes configurar con xrandr.., el refresco.., no se
<chilicuil> sebastian: ok, el refresco tambien lo puedes hacer con xrandr, http://pihalf.wordpress.com/2009/11/16/set-your-monitor-refresh-rate-with-xrandr/
<sebastian> chilicuil, ya probe con xrandr, pero no soluciona mi problema..
<chilicuil> sebastian: si no lo soluciona, a lo mejor tu hardware no lo soporta
<chilicuil> si ejecutas $ xrandr #veras las resoluciones disponibles
<sebastian> tube que cambiar los tamaños de todas las fuentes posibles pero algunas no pude
<sebastian> porque aparecio todo en miniatura al instalar lubuntu-desktop
<chilicuil> sebastian: mmm, bueno, tal vez podrias mencionar porque no te funciono xrandr
<sebastian> hay algun entorno con base ubuntu ligero como lubuntu que conozcas...
<sebastian> chilicuil,  si te cuento...
<sebastian> chilicuil, la resolucion esta "bien", podria decirce 1240x1024... es la que uso.. pero las fuentes aparecen en miniatura..
<chilicuil> xubuntu es la otra alternativa, si no te funciona, puedes arrancar con ubuntu minimal e instalar el entorno grafico que quieras, e16 es una buena opcion
<chilicuil> las fuentes de firefox?, de libreoffice, del sistema?
<sebastian> todas...
<sebastian> es raro , con xubuntu no pasa.. tengo ambos instalados.
<sebastian> pero por las características de mi pc, lubuntu corre mejor
<chilicuil> sebastian: ambos.., ya intentaste configurarlo con $ lxappearance ?
<sebastian> creo que si , con leafpad
<sebastian> ahhh, no... eso es otra cosa..jejeje
<sebastian> chilicuil, si lo hice, pero ahí no me aparcen tamaños de fuentes para cambiar
<sebastian> que es la geometria subpixel ?
<chilicuil> sebastian: no tengo idea =)
<sebastian> bueno gracias igual , ahora estoy mirando esto http://pihalf.wordpress.com/2009/11/16/set-your-monitor-refresh-rate-with-xrandr/
<chilicuil> sebastian: tienes ambos, lubuntu y xubuntu?, o tienes xfce y lxde + ubuntu?
<chilicuil> sebastian: si, xrandr es la opcion para configurar ambas cosas
<sebastian> chilicuil, soy principiante en linux, así que para empezar instale xubuntu, y luego el lubuntu-desktop
<chilicuil> sebastian: ok, entiendo, pues tienes un error raro, si solo los gestores cambian, las fuentes deberian verse igual, a menos que hayas tocado alguna configuracion en lxde para que sobreescriba las propiedades del sistema
<sebastian> mira, si queres probamos denuevo , pero guiame un poco a ver si le sacamos algun jugo a este xrandr ..
<sebastian> todabía no toque nada de eso..
<sebastian> :)
<sebastian> por ahora...
<sebastian> lo unico que hice fue crear un xorg.conf, tampoco funciono
<sebastian> porque como te dije el problema no es la eleccion de resoluciones, sino la apariencia de ellas...
<chilicuil> sebastian: pasame un screenshot de tu pantalla
<sebastian> dale ahi te vas a dar cuenta de lo que digo...
<sebastian> como era la direccion del screenshot para el paste ?
<Colo_ar> ompload'
<Colo_ar> ?
<chilicuil> !screenshot
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<sebastian> chilicuil, http://imagebin.org/215802 , mira abajo de todo en el panel..
<sebastian> las otras fuente estan bien porque pude modificarlas
<sebastian> chilicuil,  pudiste ver algo ?
<chilicuil> sebastian: si lo estoy viendo
<sebastian> ok
<chilicuil> sebastian: tienes instalado libre office?, se ve normal=
<sebastian> nop , no yo no lo instale...
<sebastian> tengo el abiword, a eso te referis ?
<chilicuil> sebastian: ok, creo que lo tengo, el problema parece ser que algunas aplicaciones, hacen las medidas en pixeles.., no en dpi's..., que al parecer y no se porque razon tu monitor lo usa
<chilicuil> la solucion es agregar: "Option "DPI" "110 x 110" a la seccion de monitor de xorg.conf
<sebastian> aha,,, esa es buena... probamos ?
<chilicuil> sebastian: te paso un par de ligas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11561591&postcount=13 y http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1903400&page=2
<sebastian> ahi lo estoy viendo, pero me va llevar un tiempo traducir todo , no se nada de ingles..
<chilicuil> usa el traductor de google ;)
<sebastian> si en eso estoy.. decis que haga el paso a paso que dice ahí ?
<chilicuil> sebastian: no, comprendelo y solo haz lo que necesites hacer
<sebastian> listo.
<chilicuil> sebastian: necesitaras reiniciar y luego reestablecer el font del resto de las aplicaciones
<sebastian> despues de editar el xorg.conf ?
<chilicuil> sebastian: si
<sebastian> todabía estoy leyendo, porque mi archivo es diferente al que muestra el post
<sebastian> chilicuil_ hice los cambios, reinicio sesion y te cuento
<cyberplop> algien sabe como generar la lista de "salas" en empahty?
<sebastian> chilicuil, espectacular!!
<chilicuil> sebastian: wiiii!
<sebastian> jejeje
<sebastian> ahora tengo que modificar el lxappearance, pero feliz... gracias
<chilicuil> sebastian: buena suerte con ello o/
<cyberplop> algien sabe como generar la lista de "salas" en empahty?
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 12.04 LTS: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ - Versiones soportadas: 8.04 LTS (servidor), 10.04 LTS, 11.04, 11.10 y 12.04 LTS | Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<moduspwnins> hola
 * lenux como puedo aprender a programar?
 * lenux hay alguien por ahi?
<m4v> lenux: no es algo relacionado con ubuntu, pero que lenguaje?
<N3WB13> hola
<N3WB13> como estàn^^
<N3WB13> me he actualizado a ubuntu 12.04LTS y en donde deberia ir el grub aparece como "frecuencias no soportadas" alguien sabe como solucionar esto?
<khalid> hoola tingo una pregunta : El servicio no está disponible en MOROCCO.Si te encuentras en América Latina y recibes este mensaje, por favor déjanos un mensaje aqui.Gracias por interesarte en ESPNPlay.com.
<khalid> por que el servecio no lo puedo tener en morooco
<mimecar> está relacionado con ubuntu?
<khalid> y por que esta relacionado con ubuntu
<mimecar> si te falla el acceso una web
<mimecar> por una limitación de país no tiene relación con ubuntu
<khalid> solo quiero tener informacion por esto pregunto ha que?
<mimecar> este canal es para dudas relacionadas con ubuntu
<julen> hola
<julen> tengo xubuntu 11.10 y los extras restringidos instalados pero no puedo usar los juegos de facebook ni los juegos online
<julen> alguien sabe que puede ser?
<mimecar> ¿puedes ver los vídeos de youtube?
<julen> un segundo, el ordenador no es mio
<julen> voy a probar
<julen> no
<julen> no se ven
<mimecar> instala flash
<julen> por separado?
<julen> no esta en los extras restringidos?
<mimecar> en tu caso ya ves que no
<julen> vale
<julen> conoceis una distro que se llama hybryd linux?
<mimecar> no
<julen> es una distro basada en ubuntu 12.04 que tiene 7 u 8 entornos graficos simultaneamente
<julen> la voy a instalar esta noche
<julen> a ver que tal es
<julen> tiene gnome clasico, mi debilidad
<julen> :-D
<julen> agur
<Loly18> hola gente, copmo puedo hacer para tener buena aceleración gráfica con mi amd radeon HD6850?
<Deckon> Loly18, instala el modulo de tu grafica
<Loly18> instale catalyst pero el resultado no es bueno
<Loly18> es una aceleradora de gama alta
<Loly18> no puede ser q ande tan mal
<aguitel> como instalastes catalyst ?
<julen> hola
<julen> tengo xubuntu 11.10 y no puedo ver videos de youtube ni jugar a juegos de feisbuk
<julen> alguien me puede ayudar
<julen> ?
<aguitel> julen, cual es el link de la distro que hablastes antes ?
<julen> hola auitel
<julen> aguitel perdon
<julen> ahora lo busco
<julen> espera
<aguitel> ok
<julen> tengo xubuntu 11.10 y no puedo ver videos de youtube ni jugar a juegos de feisbuk
<julen> http://www.linuxla.cl/
<julen> ahi esta
<julen> ahi hay un enlace a la descarga
<julen> un dvd de 1.6 gb
<aguitel> julen, trae gnome classic pero no tiene nada que ver con gnome 2.x
<julen> ya me has fastidiao
<julen> todavia no la he probado
<aguitel> julen, la mejor opcion es xubuntu
<julen> ya
<aguitel> es la que uso en reemplazo de classic
<julen> este es el ordenador de nmi cuñado, tengo instalada la 11.10 pero no puedo jugar a los juegos de feisbuk ni ver videos de youtube
<julen> sabes que puede ser?
<julen> tengo instalados los extras restringidos de xubuntu
<aguitel> debes instalar la ultima version de firefox junto con flash
<julen> tambien instale flash desde la pagina de adobe
<aguitel> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-instaler
<julen> ya
<aguitel> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<aguitel> debes borrar el archivo que instalastes de la pagina de adobe para que no haya conflictos
<julen> vale
<julen> se pueden instalar los extras restringidos de ubuntu en xubuntu?
<aguitel> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<julen> ya, pero tengo el problema de antes
<aguitel> intenta con otro navegador
<julen> no creo que sea problema del navegador
<julen> si no funciona con firefox
<julen> que es el mejor
<Joan-> Buenas tardes a todos! =)
<Joan-> Estoy buscando un hosting para dos páginas web sencillas, alguna recomendación? Gracias =)
<Joan-> ¿Alguien ha probado http://www.redcoruna.com/hosting-compartido-normal.html ?
<Exio> yo no, y eso es una pregunta con relacion a ubuntu?
<Exio> !ot Joan-
<kubot> Joan-: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<julen> hola
<julen> tengo xubuntu 11.10 y no puedo ver los vidos de youtube
<julen> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Deckon> apt-get install flashplugin?
<julen> ya lo tengo instalado
<julen> y los extras tambien
<julen> tampoco puedo jugar a juegos online
<julen> ni de facebook
<julen> no se que puede ser
<julen> me podeis ayudar?
<Deckon> que navegador usas?
<julen> firefox
<julen> puede tener algo que ver con los drivers de la tarjeta grafica?
<Deckon> no lo creo, intenta con algun otro navegador
<julen> vale
<julen> probare con el de google
<cousteau> el qué pasa?
<julen> tengo xubuntu 11.10 y no puedo ver los vidos de youtube
<Joselin> hola
<Deckon> o/
<Joselin> tienes dead space'
<Joselin> ?
<Deckon> no
<Joselin> jo
<Joselin> tienes legendari?
<mimecar> Joselin: y la duda es?
<Joselin> de que juego?
<mimecar> si tienes una duda de ubuntu preguntala directamente
<Joselin> si donde hai un canal de chateo en español?
<mimecar> en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> o en la red del hispano
<Joselin> ya he ido peropreguntan dudas
<RYDeNPF>  alguien sabría decirme como puedo tener buena aceleración grafica con mi amd hd 6850? es muy buena placa pero os drivers son un horror
<m4v> RYDeNPF: yo tengo una 6670 y anda tanto con los libres o el de amd
<semasad> una pregunta, como hago que con el empathy al iniciarlo se me conecte automáticamente al IRC?
<RYDeNPF> m4v: cual se lleva mejor con 3D???
<MarioMey> Hola gente...! Estoy usando (testeando) 12.04, con Gnome Classic (no effects). Es lo que me gusta. Pero van apareciendo algunos problemillas, complicaciones, errores... Y hay uno que, en este momento, es molestísimo... dejan de andar los atajos. Ni Alt-F2, ni Super-D, ni Alt-F11 (que lo puse para que haga fullscreen)... ¿Alguien sabe qué pasa o cómo saber qué pasa... o cómo debbugearlo?ç
<m4v> RYDeNPF: el de amd claro.
<RYDeNPF> te referís al catalyst?
<m4v> RYDeNPF: sep
<RYDeNPF> que versión de ubuntu tenés?
<m4v> 12.04
<m4v> igual no estoy usando catalyst ahora, no uso nada que requiera mucho 3d
<Aeryal28> buenas tardes
<Aeryal28> hay algun canal concreto para ubuntu one?
<m4v> Aeryal28: #ubuntuone
<Aeryal28> gracias m4v
<xavi_> Hola muy buenas
<xavi_> alguien que me pueda echar un cable?
<xavi_> El ubuntu no se puede configurar de alguna manera para que tenga la apariencia al antiguo (9 creo q era)?ç
<debsan> xavi_, el ubuntu 9 es del 2009
<debsan> el anterior es el 11.10
<debsan> xavi_, voy querés usar gnome 2 ?
<debsan> porque no está más.Podrías usar xfce, en vez de gnome y así mantener los beneficios que trae usar la última versión. Sino podrías instalar ubuntu 11.04.
<xavi_> debsan, es que llevo un tiempo sin usar ubuntu
<xavi_> y no me acostumbro a este nuevo diseño
<xavi_> pero para nada
<xavi_> ???
<lopez> Hola les hago una consulta estoy tratando de instalar ubuntu 12.04 por usb en mi equipo y me sale el sigu
<lopez> ente error BusyBox v1.18.5 (Ubuntu 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4) built-in shell (ash)
<lopez> Enter 'hel' for a list of built-in commands.
<lopez> si formateo el disco previamente con otra version y hago la prueba de nuevo piensan que se solucione ?
<lopez> Hola?
<dabor> lopez, estas instalando de cero?
<lopez> si
<dabor> lopez, tendras otros usb conectados?
<lopez> no solo teclado mouse corriente monitor y el usb
<dabor> lopez, no hay mucho por google
<lopez> lo que vi y probe era montar el disco
<dabor> lopez, sugieren modificar la BIOS cambiando el disco SATA por AHCI
<lopez> pero no paso nada
<lopez> lo estoy tratando de instalar en un sata
<dabor> lopez, estas usando ext4?
<lopez> esta con 7 el disco logro acceder a w7 pero no puedo bootear ubuntu12
<lopez> voy a tener que seguir con el 10
<lopez> dabor,  eso solo me pasa con la instalacion de 12.04 pero con la 10 no tengo problema, mejor me quedo con la 10 no ?
<dabor> lopez, no veo la solucion pero seguro debe tener una, algun dia vas a tener que actualizar
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-03
<novato> hola
<novato> ayuda con wicd
<novato> ncesito instalar esto para usar 100% el wifi
<novato> ayuda por favor
<Allavaz> Hola, una preguntita
<Allavaz> Si instalo ubuntu junto a Windows, sin hacer una particion NTFS para compartir entre los dos SO, podre entrar a la particion del Windows?
<Allavaz> es una duda existencial
<novato> ayuda con wicd
<novato> x favor
<novato> como instalarlo
<novato> me sale error
<novato> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ayda
<Allavaz> Pido disculpas tuve que reiniciar, repito la pregunta
<Allavaz> Si instalo Ubuntu 13.04 junto a Windows 7 sin hacer una particion NTFS para compartir archivos entre los dos, igualmente podre entrar a la particion NTFS de Windows?
<Allavaz> !paciencia Allavaz
<nahuel_> lindo dia para hacer copias de seguridad
<nahuel_> hola, estoy configurando el back up quisiera saber si conviene realizar una copia del sistema con este prog, si se puede , gracias
<soy_el_pulpo> ...
<soy_el_pulpo> que prog?
<soy_el_pulpo> hola
<nahuel_> hola
<nahuel_> el back up por defecto de 13.04
<soy_el_pulpo> y como se llama la herramienta?
<nahuel_> me parece que deja dup
<nahuel_> pero en la distro 13.04 aparece como back up a secas
<nahuel_> o sea el que viene por defecto
<nahuel_> para ser mas grafico la caja fuerte
<soy_el_pulpo> sorry, no uso interfase grafica... :(
<nahuel_> o0o00o
<nahuel_> bueno,
<nahuel_> en fin
<soy_el_pulpo> siempre he usado scripts cli, hacer backups con utilidades asi no es muy seguro que digamos...
<soy_el_pulpo> tar + rsync
<nahuel_> soy totalmente newbie asi que lo mio es con dibujitos nada mas
<soy_el_pulpo> y un snapshot de la partición
<soy_el_pulpo> no nada malo con ello
<soy_el_pulpo> en algun lado hay que comenzar
<nahuel_> estamos entrando en la dimension del mandarin hermetico
<soy_el_pulpo> metelo a la caja fuerte! lol
<nahuel_> ajajaa
<nahuel_> seria ideal
<nahuel_> si me ayudas en un breve paso a paso
<nahuel_> creo que se puede lograr
<nahuel_> pero desde ya que si se me empaca la maquina no tengo idea de como restaurarla
<soy_el_pulpo> que parte? la de meterl al mandarin a la caja o lo de tus backups...
<soy_el_pulpo> has leido la documentación del programa de la cajita fuerte?
<nahuel_> cuando me tiraste los scripts
<nahuel_> todavia no tengo la mas minima idea de como se hace uno
<nahuel_> y menos de ejecutarlo
<soy_el_pulpo> 13.04 desktop imagino?
<Braiam> nahuel_, es bastante claro como hacer copias y restaurarlas...
<nahuel_> te referis a la interfaz ?
<nahuel_> gracias braiam , no lo dudo , copias de archivos no tengo drama , simplemente el tema de restauraciones es lo que no tengo conocimiento
<Braiam> cuando abres el programa te da la opcion de restaurar, no?
<nahuel_> no
<nahuel_> como dije es el back up por defecto de ubuntu 13.04
<nahuel_> en donde puedo agregar carpetas simplemente
<nahuel_> pero quiero saber si con este programa o algun otro puedo realizar una copia de seguridad de mi sistema
<nahuel_> hacia ese lado va dirigida la pregunta
<Braiam> ese lo hace, dice el nombre bien claro
<nahuel_> ... perdon la ignorancia, me podrias ilustrar
<nahuel_> ?
<nahuel_> aclare antes de preguntar que estoy en estado invertebrado de newbie, por lo tanto necesito un par de empujones
<nahuel_> pulpo alguna sugerencia ?
<soy_el_pulpo> con mucho respeto te voy a dar un empujon, el mismo que a mi me dieron hace mucho tiempo, y viene con un consejo: LEE, aca va un link donde encuentras toda la info que necesitas. https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/index.html
<Braiam> o aqui http://www.howtogeek.com/108869/how-to-back-up-ubuntu-the-easy-way-with-dj-dup/
<soy_el_pulpo> revisa la información sobre la version que estas usando: 13.04 imagino
<nahuel_> mil gracias, busque unos cuantos tutos , pero no aclaraban la naturaleza de mi duda, ahora mismo leo
<nahuel_> si estoy usando 13.04
<soy_el_pulpo> complementalo con el link que acaban de pasar
<soy_el_pulpo> usa tutoriales de fuentes confiables
<soy_el_pulpo> howtogeek es bueno
<soy_el_pulpo> howtoforge
<soy_el_pulpo> http://askubuntu.com/
<Braiam> ahi un boton que dice "restaurar" al lado del que dice "backup now..."
<Braiam> soy_el_pulpo, el problema es que la mayoria de la documentacion esta en ingles -_-
<soy_el_pulpo> cierto, pero de quien es el problema entonces? de la documentación o de uno mismo? google translate entonces....
<nahuel_> no hay drama
<nahuel_> ya lei este tutorial
<nahuel_> tanto en ingles como castellano
<soy_el_pulpo> Estoy de acuerdo con Brian en que mucha de la documentación esta en ingles pero si te suelto en medio rusia, en un sitio que no conoces, nadie habla tu idioma, se habla solo RUSO, quien tiene el problema? ellos o tu
<nahuel_> tambien observe el icono de restore
<soy_el_pulpo> no es por fastidiar, pero si una persona entra al mundo de ubuntu/linux/unix, tiene que desarrollar las habilidades necesarias, nada contra nahuel_ que ha sido muy educado con su consulta
<nahuel_> gente no hay drama con el tema idiomas e indiomas
<soy_el_pulpo> otra recomendación: si estas aprendiendo, no jueges con tus archivos importantes, si puedes juega en otro disco duro...
<soy_el_pulpo> no hay problema, todo esta cool ;-)
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> para profundizar un poco mas
<Braiam> el solo lo hace por los logs
<Braiam> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<nahuel_> eso es lo que llamo mandarin hermetico
<nahuel_> logs de irc ?
<nahuel_> ok
<soy_el_pulpo> hacer backups es bueno, saber que tienes que backup es otra cosa, que hacer con lo que backup y como restore y a donde hacerlo
<soy_el_pulpo> Braiam: no entiendo lo de los logs?
<Braiam> soy_el_pulpo, para los hijos de tus hijos y los de mis hijos se rian de lo idiotas que parecemos usando nuestras i7 y GNU/Linux 3.0.16
<Braiam> o lo que sea
<nahuel_> perdi el hilo conductor
<soy_el_pulpo> ya somos 2
<Braiam> por cierto, si alguien ve a novato preguntando por wicd diganle que ya no hay soporte
<Braiam> ...................?
<nahuel_> quiero saber si puedo configurar el restore para que en el momento que tenga algun incidente pueda restaurar el sistema desde alli , simplemente eso
<soy_el_pulpo> a ver, sigueme en la esta secuencia un sec:
<nahuel_> una lastima wicd me ayudo bastante hace unos años
<nahuel_> oko
<nahuel_> ok
<Braiam> nahuel_, ya hiciste el la copia de seguridad?
<soy_el_pulpo> 1.- backupeas el "systema" completo....
<nahuel_> no braiam queria sacarme las dudas antes de realizarla
<soy_el_pulpo> 2.- se te malogra la maquina
<Braiam> nahuel_, primero hazla
<soy_el_pulpo> 3.- quieres hacer un restore
<soy_el_pulpo> 4.- donde estan tus backups?
<nahuel_> 1 - no tengo malograda la maquina
<Braiam> nahuel_, es un caso hipotetico
<nahuel_> perdon
<soy_el_pulpo> 5.- como hago para ejecutar el restore, usando la "cajita fuerte" (me encanto la imagen)?
<nahuel_> ajajaja
<nahuel_> algo asi
<soy_el_pulpo> 6.- hacia donde la "restore"?
<soy_el_pulpo> y asi podria seguir
<nahuel_> claro
<soy_el_pulpo> la idea en esa secuencia es darnos cuenta de que:
<nahuel_> ahora voy a tratar de itemizar el proceso que requiero
<soy_el_pulpo> - no es tan simple com decirle, oye cajita, hazte un bkp pues!
<nahuel_> 1 - no tengo problemas con mi sistema
<Braiam> nahuel_, haz el backup, guardalo bien, cuando el sistema te falle le das a restaurar y listo!
<nahuel_> 2 - si llego a tener algun problema poder contar con una imagen (backup) para restaurar a la condicion que guarde
<Braiam> usando el boton que dice restaurar
<nahuel_> 3 - no tengo ni idea como configurarlo
<nahuel_> braiam
<Braiam> nahuel_, no leiste...
<nahuel_> dame un segundo y termino de explicar
<nahuel_> si lei
<Braiam> dejame explicarte yo a ti...
<nahuel_> la informacion que me diste
<Braiam> 1- Haz el backup, AHORA!
<nahuel_> por favor
<Braiam> 2- No te precupes como restaurar ahora
<Braiam> 3- Es obvio que puedes restaurar con la copia de seguridad por que... si no es así, de que serviria el programa?
<nahuel_> se esta haciendo
<nahuel_> ok se esta generando el back up
<Braiam> nahuel_, los pasos son bien sencillos y no requieren titulo de la NASA para comprenderlo
<nahuel_> en un momento comento el resultado
<Braiam> y por favor, utiliza algo de razonamiento logico
<Braiam> si el boton dice restaurar, es para "restaurar"
<Braiam> los pasos estan ahi en español y bien claros
<nahuel_> querido entiendo totalmente lo que explicas
<nahuel_> lo que quiero decidir es el punto de restauracion , me explico ?
<soy_el_pulpo> Razonamientos logicos: guarda el backup en otro medio diferente al que backupeaste
<soy_el_pulpo> haz backups frecuentes o cada vez que los cambios sean muchos
<nahuel_> estoy deacuerdo con pulpo
<soy_el_pulpo> verifica que funcionen
<nahuel_> simplemente quiero saber si es posible elegir el punto de restauracion del mismo
<nahuel_> con esto quiero aclarar que hablo del sistema , no de archivos
<soy_el_pulpo> (desde mi punto de vista) no tienen sentido backupear un sistema completo, lo puedes reinstalar en 15/30 minutos
<nahuel_> perdonen la rusticidad del lenguaje pero estoy aprendiendo
<Braiam> nahuel_, para que haces backup del sistema
<Braiam> ?*
<Braiam> exacto lo que dice pulpo
<nahuel_> dado que tengo programas instalados
<soy_el_pulpo> concentrate en las cosas que hacen tu equipo diferente de una instalacion normal
<nahuel_> que no quiero instalarlos nuevamente si sucede algo
<Braiam> .....
<soy_el_pulpo> el ETC, tu home, var
<soy_el_pulpo> te cuento que igual vas a tener que hacerlo...
<nahuel_> eso queria saber
<soy_el_pulpo> imagina que tu disco duro muere mañana...
<soy_el_pulpo> compras otro.. lo instalas...
<soy_el_pulpo> tienes tu backup en un disco externo, bien..
<soy_el_pulpo> como le vas a hacer restore si tu maquina no tiene OS?
<Braiam> exacto
<nahuel_> totalmente deacuerdo
<soy_el_pulpo> tienes que instalar ubuntu 13.04
<soy_el_pulpo> hacer click a la cajita...
<soy_el_pulpo> y seguir el proceso...
<soy_el_pulpo> ok?
<nahuel_> totalmente entendido
<Braiam> nahuel_, el programa no hace imagenes de disco completa, solo copia los datos **muy importantes* y que **no se pueden recuperar facilmente*
<soy_el_pulpo> y le vas a dar restore a tu sistema viejo sobre un sistema 100% update, operativo y que funciona?
<nahuel_> exelente aclaracion
<nahuel_> no era ese el objetivo
<soy_el_pulpo> ok
<nahuel_> me aclaro braiam
<soy_el_pulpo> perfecto, a eso me referia con "saber que backup"
<nahuel_> no hace imagenes de disco
<soy_el_pulpo> y no tiene por que hacerlas
<Braiam> nahuel_, lo unico importante en tu DD es tu /home, lo otro se puede recuperar facilmente
<nahuel_> ahora entiendo un poco mas en profundidad
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> ahora me encuentro con un problemita de espacio
<soy_el_pulpo> hay situaciones en las que se justifica un snapshot del DD pero son casos especiales..
<nahuel_> dado que la locacion es muy pequeña donde se aloja el backup , tengo que elegir otra
<soy_el_pulpo> tambien backup /var/log, asi sabras que paso si te da curiosidad luego
<nahuel_> queria alojarlo en ubuntu one pero no tengo espacio
<nahuel_> ahora lo googleo
<Braiam> nahuel_, 2GB de espacio y no te da?
<nahuel_> 5 y no me da
<nahuel_> algo raro no
<nahuel_> esperen que paso el paste
<soy_el_pulpo> mmm. que estas backupeando? tu systema completo?
<Braiam> nahuel_, tratas de hacer backups de peliculas?
<nahuel_> para nada
<nahuel_> en la home no creo que alla peliculas
<nahuel_> de todas formas puedo decidir de que carpetas hacer el back up
<nahuel_> me podrian decir cuales son las importantes
<nahuel_> dentro de la home
<soy_el_pulpo> dificil, las que tu consideres irremplazables
<nahuel_> ninguna ya que tengo todos mis archivos en discos externos tambien
<soy_el_pulpo> si no te importa tu desktop, no lo guardes...
<soy_el_pulpo> es relativo
<soy_el_pulpo> entonces que quieres backup?
<soy_el_pulpo> ahi esta el detalle
<nahuel_> era en relacion con el sistema , no con los archivos
<soy_el_pulpo> ok
<Braiam> nahuel_, si quieres hacer una copia de seguridad del sistema, hazlo, pero no nos preguntes!
<nahuel_> ..........
<soy_el_pulpo> lol
<Braiam> dices que eres un "novato" pero te metes con cosas que solo administradores de cientos de sistemas hacen
<nahuel_> soy_el_pulpo,  entendes algo ?
<soy_el_pulpo> si
<Braiam> no, y repito, no es necesario hacer una copia de seguridad del sistema completo, solo los archivos importantes e irreemplazables
<nahuel_> ok, entonces es una nebulosa propia
<soy_el_pulpo> ah?
<nahuel_> entonces quedense tranquilos
<nahuel_> tengo mis archivos en discos externos
<nahuel_> si tengo algun problema con el sistema reinstalo ubuntu y chau
<soy_el_pulpo> y tienes backups de esos discos?
<soy_el_pulpo> asi es
<nahuel_> si tambien los tengo colgado en la nube
<soy_el_pulpo> ah, esa es la nebulos...
<soy_el_pulpo> nebulosa
<nahuel_> no
<nahuel_> jajaja
<soy_el_pulpo> Braiam: sigues ahi o ya saltaste?
<Braiam> ?
<soy_el_pulpo> lol
<nahuel_> lol
<soy_el_pulpo> por la ventana!!
<soy_el_pulpo> me preocupe por un segundo
<soy_el_pulpo> ;-)
<nahuel_> una pregunta indiscreta
<nahuel_> como es el tema de no tener interfaz grafica ?
<Braiam> nahuel_, tienes ese problema?
<nahuel_> no, perdon, me parece que no es el lugar para preguntar esto, creo que hay otro canal, simplemente entro la duda
<nahuel_> ubuntu cafe puede ser ?
<soy_el_pulpo> gracias Braiam y nahuel_, ahora se que el programa por defecto se llama "deja-dup", siempre se aprende algo. Saludos
<Braiam> !prayer
<kubot> Querida $DEIDAD, dame fuerzas para entender y trabajar con usuarios que cuestionan la lógica, las reglas, la netiqueta y el sentido común. Dame la paciencia para lograr enseñarles lo básico de Linux, Ubuntu, las Reglas de las Comunidad y el IRC. Permite que no caiga en discusiones, mal lenguaje o abuso de OP. Dame el xkcb de cada día y protege mis discos encriptados. Que así sea.
<soy_el_pulpo> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<nahuel_> saludos pulpo , muchisimas gracias por el aporte
<soy_el_pulpo> amen!
<Braiam> amen hermano!
<nahuel_> voy a cafe para hacer tertulia , gracias por su paciencia
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hahahahaha alguien vivo
<pandev92> hola a todos y un gran ubuntu para todos
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :S
<pandev92> xd
<roberto> hola
<Ytx22> Hola
<Ytx22> Estoy intentando instalar un programa desde su código fuente.
<Ytx22> ¿Las dependencias tengo que instalarlas una por una?
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
* chilicuil changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español - Normas: ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<chilicuil> [09:38] ~~~Topic for #ubuntu-es: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 13.04: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 8.04 LTS (servidor), 10.04 LTS, 11.10, 12.04 LTS, 12.10 y 13.04 - ¿AskUbuntu en Español?: http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/56087/asku
<chilicuil> lol
* chilicuil changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 13.04: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 8.04 LTS (servidor), 10.04 LTS, 11.10, 12.04 LTS, 12.10 y 13.04 - ¿AskUbuntu en Español?: http://area51.stackexchange.com
* chilicuil changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 13.04: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 8.04 LTS (servidor), 10.04 LTS, 11.10, 12.04 LTS, 12.10 y 13.04 - ¿AskUbuntu en Español?: http://tinyurl.com/askubuntu-es
<ariel__> hola
<ariel__> buen dia
<ariel__> #ubuntu-1
<dzup> ynosaben como pasar el sonido a la tv que esta conectada via hdmi?
<dzup> *saben*
<RYDeN> hola gente buenas, estoy utilizando ubuntu 13.04, tengo un problema, me desapareció el ícono de arriba a la derecha que controla el sonido, yo sonido en la pc tengo y m anda perfecto, solo que no aparece más
<RYDeN> un abraza y gracias
<Braiam> RYDeN, unity o gnome o kde?
<Braiam> o cualquier otra cosa...
<RYDeN> unity
<RYDeN> rarísimo
<chilicuil> RYDeN: el detalle es saber que programa es el que corre para mostrar el icono, sugiero que reinicies (para obtener de nuevo el icono), y luego en una terminal escribas: 'xprop', cuando lo hagas, tu icono cambiara su apariencia, mientras este asi, das click sobre el icono de sonido, y en la terminal veras informacion sobre el programa en el que acabas de dar click (el applet de sonido), con esa informacion en mano, puedes buscar algun proble
<RYDeN> ok chilicuil intentaré hacer eso
<RYDeN> reinicié y no volvió a aparecer el icono chilicuil
<RYDeN> lo quenoto tambien es que cuando voy  a las configuraciones de sonido
<RYDeN> todas las opciones tanto de sonido de entrada como de salida me figuran deshabilitadas
<RYDeN> =S
<RYDeN> pero sonido tengo
<RYDeN> es mas, estoy escuchando la radio ahora via internet y no tengo ningun problema
<chilicuil> RYDeN: creo que ya encontre el problema, si fue una actualizacion en lugar de una instalacion de 0, prueba instalando el indicador: sudo apt-get install indicator-sound
<chilicuil> RYDeN: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2141503
<chilicuil> eso explicaria por que no aparece, en la actualizacion, no se instalo!
<RYDeN> fue una instalación de cero
<RYDeN> a ver si con eso va
<linuxyuser> hola
<linuxyuser> he desinstalado ubuntu-minimal y me hecargado mi ubuntu :)
<linuxyuser> ahora no puedo instalar nada
<linuxyuser> E: No se pudo localizar un archivo para el paquete dmd. Esto puede significar que necesita arreglar manualmente este paquete.
<RYDeN> perfecto chilicuil
<RYDeN> se ha solucionado ;)
<RYDeN> muchas gracias
<chilicuil> RYDeN: weee =)!
<linuxyuser> chilicuil: me pudes ayudar?
<RYDeN> ahhh tengo una consulta para hacerles que no pude solucionar y opte x lo mas facil que fue reinstalar el sistema
<RYDeN> luego de instalar una actualización automática, la cual implicava actualización del kernel
<RYDeN> cuando reinicié
<chilicuil> linuxyuser: mmm, tu problema parece complicado, nunca he desinstalado ubuntu-minimal!, ese paquete es un metapaquete para los paquetes mas basicos de Ubuntu..., probaria desinstalando dmd
<RYDeN> apareció el escritorio todo bonito pero sin la barra de unity ni nada
<RYDeN> busque en foros y a varios le sucedió algo similar
<chilicuil> linuxyuser: no he encontrado dmd en mi sistema.., ese paquete lo obtuviste de un ppa?
<RYDeN> no es la primera vez que tengo problemas al instalar actualizaciones de seguridad
<linuxyuser> dmd lo instale yo
<linuxyuser> es un compilador del lenguaje D
<linuxyuser> creo que baje el .deb
<linuxyuser> pero ahora no puedo desinstalarlo
<chilicuil> RYDeN: lamento que hayas tenido esa clase de problemas, en tu caso hubiera intentado arrancar unity manualmente, tal vez alguna actualizacion en los drivers pudieron romperlo
<chilicuil> pero es muy dificil saberlo con certeza
<RYDeN> me di el lujo de hacerlo xq el sistema lo habia instalado hace 2 días, y la verdad no tenia nada importante
<chilicuil> linuxyuser: que te aparece cuando intentas desinstalarlo?, 'sudo apt-get purge dmd'
<RYDeN> pero no es la primera vez que me sucede en ubuntu
<RYDeN> por ejemplo en 10.04
<RYDeN> cada vez q se instalaba una actualizacion de kernel
<linuxyuser> root@randori:/home/sha0# sudo apt-get purge dmd
<linuxyuser> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<linuxyuser> Creando árbol de dependencias
<linuxyuser> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<linuxyuser> E: El paquete dmd necesita ser reinstalado, pero no se encuentra un archivo para éste.
<RYDeN> en el mismo debía instalarle otra vez los controladores privativos de ati
<RYDeN> pero a diferencia con lo que me pasó ahora, con 10.04 me dejaba iniciar en entorno grafico sin problemas
<chilicuil> si, por que la interfaz grafica de ubuntu 10.04 no era *tan* dependiente de la aceleracion 3d.., unity por otra parte.., sigue siendo inestable (aunque va mejorando)
<chilicuil> linuxyuser: intenta crear el archivo que le hace falta..
<RYDeN> sisi, mantengo este nuevo 13.04 xq lo he notado bastante mejor
<linuxyuser> que archivo falta?
<linuxyuser> mirare de tracerarlo
<RYDeN> así que bueno, ahora he optado por no volver a actualizar el kernel cuando aparezcan actualizciones de seguridad y ya
<RYDeN> una pena, pero bueno
<chilicuil> es una solucion practica RYDeN, espero que pronto ya no haya necesidad de eso
<RYDeN> no, mas vale, y tu que ubuntu utilizas?
<linuxyuser> root@randori:/home/sha0# strace apt-get purge dmd 2>&1 | grep ENOENT | wc -l
<linuxyuser> 103
<chilicuil> 12.04 en mi maquina de trabajo, y la version en desarrollo en una maquina de ocio, RYDeN, lo mejor de ambos mundos =)
<linuxyuser> me faltan 103 files ..
<RYDeN> y jamás has tenido problemas con las actualizaciones de seguridad?
<linuxyuser> en /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<chilicuil> RYDeN: nop, nunca, aunque eso lo atribuyo a que mantengo un sistema minimalista, mis actualizaciones son controladas, y en mi opinion, entre menos paquetes tengan que actualizarse, mejor, menos probabilidades de arruinar el sistema.., ademas, las aplicaciones uso versiones personalizadas de los programas mas importantes para mi, kernel, firefox y sistema de ventanas (i3)
<chilicuil> linuxyuser: eso suena muy feo.., no tengo idea como solucionarlo
<RYDeN> =), muchas gracias por la data amigo!
<linuxyuser> lol:
<linuxyuser>  El paquete está en un estado muy malo e inconsistente - debe reinstalarlo
<Braiam> linuxyuser, busca de donde lo instalaste, instalalo, purgalo y trata de recuperar tu sistema
<linuxyuser> Braiam: a eso iba thx
<linuxyuser>  error sintáctico: grupo desconocido `Debian-exim' en el fichero statoverride
<linuxyuser> voy a crear el grupo ..
<linuxyuser> yuhu
<linuxyuser> chilicuil: Braiam  ha funcionado :)
<Braiam> linuxyuser, ahora a rezar
<chilicuil> como lo has hecho linuxyuser ?!, creaste el grupo y ya?
<linuxyuser> he creado el grupo, he instalado dpkg -i dmd.deb
<linuxyuser> y ya
<chilicuil> ohhh
<Braiam> instalo el paquete de nuevo
<chilicuil> bueno, si te ha dado esa clase de problemas, ese paquete esta mal hecho, ten cuidado
<linuxyuser> en el fondo, era leer los mensajes de error
<Braiam> ahora remove --purge nasty_program
<linuxyuser> he instalado klogd en la ubuntu
<linuxyuser> para ver los printk() de krenel
<linuxyuser> pero no los veo :/
<linuxyuser> y eso que los emito como KERN_CRIT o_O
<chilicuil> estas seguro que klogd sirve para visualizar los mensajes del anillo del kernel?, no es para ver los logs de /var/log/syslog ?
<novato> hola
<novato> tengo un eneromeeeee probelma
<novato> desisnstalé el wifi x accidente y no tengo como conectarme a la red
<novato> como puedo instalar wicd o descargarlo en otra pc e instalarlo en ubuntu
<novato> desisnstalé el wifi x accidente y no tengo como conectarme a la red
<mimecar> busca una conexión por cable
<novato> listo
<novato> q +
<mimecar> si usas ubuntu instala ubuntu-desktop
<novato> como instalo eso
<mimecar> abre una consola, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<novato> no hay una manera en donde descargue el driver y lo guarde en usb
<mimecar> la cuestión es como has quitado el wifi
<novato> y lo ponga despues desde usb hacia la laptop=??
<mimecar> no la hay
<novato> rayos
<novato> no detecta la red
<mimecar> no tienes una conexión por cable?
<novato> si pero no conecta
<novato> es como si no tuviera el cable conectado
<mimecar> los leds de la tarjeta de red parpadean?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<novato> no
<novato> 12.10
<novato> perdón
<novato> 13.04  64 bits
<mimecar> estas seguro que el cable de red y la toma del router funcionan?
<novato> si no sale si
<novato> seguro
<novato> al conectar deberia aparecer algo=??
<mimecar> los leds deberían parpadear
<novato> no lo hace
<mimecar> tu tarjeta de red es eth0 ?
<novato> quite network manager para instalar wicd
<novato> pero salió mal
<novato> si
<novato> es etho!
<mimecar> sudo dhclient eth0
<mimecar> si tu router usa dhcp debería darte una ip
<mimecar> si sigue fallando pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo ifconfig eth0
<novato> después d eso
<novato> q hago=??
<mimecar> lee las dos últimas frases
<novato> RX bytes: 0  (0.0 B9
<mimecar> si te ha dado algún error, pon salida de sudo ifconfig eth0 en pastebin
<NePtUnO> novato:
<novato> the system network services are not compatible with this versionç
<novato> NePtUnO:  dimelo!
<NePtUnO> no se si llego tarde para tu respuesta
<novato> NePtUnO:  dime
<NePtUnO> dices que no tienes el network manager?
<mimecar> novato, imposible
<novato> la laptop no lee ninguna red
<novato> NePtUnO: no xq lo desinstale x error
<NePtUnO> pero tienes algun gestor de redes?
<mimecar> ifconfig es un comando de consola que funciona siempre
<NePtUnO> pues mira
<NePtUnO> tienes movil con internet?
<novato> si
<NePtUnO> pues conectalo al aparato ese mediante cable y pasale internet para descargarte el network manager o el wicd
<novato> q hago=??
<mimecar> novato, si vas a seguir otros pasos, dilo y me pongo con otras cosas
<novato> mimecar:  no puedo seguir xq en pasbetin no puedo pegar
<NePtUnO> vas directamente al centro de software y buscas network manager
<novato> pero si puedo escribir lo q veo acá
<mimecar> como que no puedes pegar?
<novato> xq e una laptop
<novato> y estoy usando una desktop
<novato> NePtUnO:  como descargoi los paquetes, no entiendo!
<NePtUnO> a ver tienes un movil con android?
<mimecar> no necesitas el network manager para tener red
<novato> mimecar:  ni idea
<mimecar> sigo con otras cosas
<novato> NePtUnO: si android
<NePtUnO> vale pues mira
<mimecar> por la consola lo puedes hacer
<novato> mimecar:  gracias brother
<novato> NePtUnO:  q hago=?
<NePtUnO> vete ajustes en el movil, redes inhalambricas y conecta anclaje de red wifi
<novato> NePtUnO:  listo
<NePtUnO> no wifi no
<NePtUnO> por cable
<NePtUnO> para que comparta por cable pero enchufalo al aparato
<novato> listo
<NePtUnO> mediante el cable de usb que te trae
<NePtUnO> ok
<novato> q mas=?
<NePtUnO> vete ahora al centro de software y descargate wl wicd o el network manager
<NePtUnO> el que prefieras
<NePtUnO> cuando ya lo tengas instalado desconecta el internet del movil
<novato> NePtUnO:  la laptop como jalará el internet
<novato> NePtUnO:  no tengo red
<novato> tengo internet en el android
<NePtUnO> te coge el internet del telefono
<NePtUnO> el telefono tiene capacidad para darle internet por usb
<novato> si
<NePtUnO> pues por eso te digo, hazlo con eso
<NePtUnO> con el internet del movil descargate el wicd
<novato> ya lo hice
<novato> no descarga nada
<NePtUnO> eso no pesa mucho
<novato> queda disk no instalado
<NePtUnO> tiene que descargar
<NePtUnO> a mi me ha pasado lo mismo que a ti y lo he solucionado asi
<NePtUnO> ¿como que disk no instalado? :-/
<NePtUnO> seguro que tu laptop está pillando el internet del movil?
<novato> si
<NePtUnO> pues entonces tiene que dejarte descargar
<novato> no lo hace
<NePtUnO> entonces tienes algo mal ahi
<NePtUnO> pues mira
<NePtUnO> hazlo por consola a ver si te deja
<novato> haber
<NePtUnO> abre un terminal y pon sudo apt-get install wicd
<novato> nada
<NePtUnO> o_O
<NePtUnO> entonces es que el aparato no está recogiendo internet
<novato> si tiene
<novato> mierda
<novato> tendre q instalar ubuntu d nuevo
<novato> el problema era la red
<mimecar> novato, aclarate
<novato> lo quite para instalar wicd
<mimecar> o tienes o no tienes
<novato> y fue peor
<mimecar> ping www.google.es
<mimecar> si no responde, no tienes
<NePtUnO> tu qué seleccionaste? anclaje de usb o zona wifi portatil?
<NePtUnO> ponte donde tengas cobertura!
<novato> si hay red
<novato> navego y todo
<mimecar> responde al ping si o no
<novato> voy a formatear de nuevo linux
<novato> ni modo
<novato> coño! q vaina
<NePtUnO> si navegas y todo entonces tiene que dejarte descargar
<NePtUnO> sino es que te cargaste algo
<mimecar> novato, es sencillo, si no quieres ayuda formatea
<mimecar> y la próxima vez que tengas un problema te diremos que hagas lo mismo
<mimecar> tienes que poner de tu parte para arreglarlo
<novato> mimecar:  no estoy hablando contigo
<novato> sino con neptuno
<novato> t di las gracias y t metes
<novato> no es q haras otra cosa
<novato> no t entiendo
<mimecar> ok, que tengas suerte
<novato> NePtUnO: entonces hay una manera d poner el wifi a 100% despues q formateo la pc
<NePtUnO> si no te deja instalar ningun gestor de redes con el internet de tu movil entonces es que te cargaste algo en el instalador
<NePtUnO> vas a tener que volver a reinstalar el sistema
<NePtUnO> si lo que quieres es usar wicd la proxima vez instala primero wicd antes de borrar el network manager
<novato> ok
<novato> vale
<NePtUnO> luego reinicias y listo
<novato> pero primero hago update  o instalo wicd=??
<NePtUnO> no tienes que hacer update
<novato> ok
<NePtUnO> instalas wicd
<novato> vale
<novato> gracias neptuno
<NePtUnO> y luego borras network
<novato> t escribire x alli
<novato> saludos
<NePtUnO> ok
<mimecar> si instala wicd, no volverá a tener el mismo problema?
<NePtUnO> no
<mimecar> mientras no haga lo mismo...
<NePtUnO> jejeje
<NePtUnO> dejame ver lo que escribio mas atrás
<NePtUnO> probablemente está robando wifi
<NePtUnO> seguramente es que los drivers no le trabajan bien en esa version de ubuntu
<NePtUnO> de todas formas hay un problema en el ubuntu con las redes wep desde la version 12.04, se conecta pero se cae al momento y así se la pasa todo el rato
<NePtUnO> tiene que usar cifrado wpa o usar el wicd
<mimecar> si usas una red con WEP es lo mejor que te puede pasar
<yarinse> HOLA, alguien sabe como obtener otras resolucion de pantalla en virtual box. Solo me sale 800x600- ya instale gest addition... jpero no soluciono
<mimecar> depende de lo que hayas puesto en virtualbox
<yarinse> mimecar: como que, instale winxpp sp2 y ahi estoy busco instalar un autoca pero pide como minimo 1024 resolucion
<mimecar> si instalas las Guest addition de la forma correcta, en modo a prueba de fallos funciona
<mimecar> aparte de que tendrás que actualizar si o si esa versión de xp
<yarinse> como es en mdo a prueba de fallo?
<mimecar> inicia windows en modo a prueba de fallos
<mimecar> busca en google la forma de hacerlo
<yarinse> vale, ya se como, pero que se consigue ejecutano gest adition en ese modo?
<mimecar> instalarlo bien
<mimecar> el propio instalador te lo explica si lees las instrucciones
<yarinse> mimecar:  si la reinstalo en modo a prueba de fallos, funcionara, o tengo que desintalar primero la gest addition?
<mimecar> la puedes instalar entrando en modo a prueba de fallos
<nahuel_> gente linda : buenas tardes ante todo , quisiera saber si alguien puede asistirme con un pequeño problema con empathy ? esta relacionado con la autorizacion para ubuntu de parte de facebook
<nahuel_> muchas gracias por lo aportes
<chilicuil> nahuel_: que problema tienes?, la pagina de autorizacion se pone en blanco si no escribes tus datos?
<nahuel_> cuando trato de poner mis datos se abre una pestaña nueva y me da una leyenda sobre una url , ya mismo hago el paste
<nahuel_> chilicuil, donde puedo hacer un paste de imagenes ?
<chilicuil> !pasteimg
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<nahuel_> http://imagebin.org/260130
<nahuel_> mil gracias
 * xoan buenas
<nahuel_> chilicuil, lo viste ?
<chilicuil> nahuel_: si, lo vi, perdon sali un momento, esa captura te sale despues de que te logeas en empathy?
<nahuel_> cuando trato de ingresar la cuenta de fuckbook
<mimecar> nahuel_, lo primero, tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<nahuel_> ....... hola mime
<nahuel_> ahora mismo actualizo desde terminal
<nahuel_> actualize
<nahuel_> me fijo ahora
<nahuel_> sucede lo mismo
<nahuel_> busco actualizaciones para empathy ?
<mimecar> para todo el sistema
<nahuel_> si actualize todo el sistema , mime
<nahuel_> pero el error persiste
<nahuel_> cuando ingreso a online accounts y eligo el icono de fuckbook salta esa pestaña con la leyenda
<chilicuil> es muy raro el problema, parece como si se haya podido logear correctamente, pero me desconcerta el mensaje en rojo, que ni siquiera esta bien escrito en español
<chilicuil> y si la cierras, continua el proceso de logeo?
<nahuel_> exactamente , ni esta bien escrito
<nahuel_> es raro
<nahuel_> si continua pero unicamente da la opcion de cancelar el mismo
<nahuel_> inclusive desinstale y volvi a instalar y persiste
<nahuel_> ingrese en la cuenta de fuck y no tengo ninguna restriccion, es la primera vez que me sucede con empathy
<nahuel_> reinicie y el error sigue ocurriendo, esta rarito el tema
<chilicuil> y has revisado en los permisos de aplicaciones de facebook nahuel_ ?
<chilicuil> no estara bloqueado por ahi?
<nahuel_> si los revise
<nahuel_> tengo todos los permisos habilitados
<chilicuil> etnocnes ni idea, reporta un bug
<nahuel_> ahora reporto
<NePtUnO> nahuel_:  usa pidgin, es mejor
<nahuel_> no lo conosco ahora lo voy a probar
<nahuel_> mil gracias
<NePtUnO> es muy parecido al emphaty
<NePtUnO> yo antes usaba emphaty ahora uso ese el pidgin, no te dará problemas
<NePtUnO> y como es muy parecido no tendrás complicaciones
<newbie|4> hola
<newbie|4> quiero saber algo como puedo desactivar el autoarranque de un modem 3g desde ubuntu
<mimecar> no conectes el modem 3G
<newbie|4> oo
<newbie|4> pero es para conectarlo a un tablet
<mimecar> el tablet está usando ubuntu?
<newbie|4> ya desbroquee la tablet
<newbie|4> tiene android
<newbie|4> pero mi pc que estoy usando tiene ubuntu
<mimecar> en el momento que conectes el modem se conectará a la red
<newbie|4> eske
<newbie|4> la tablet me la reconoce como sd
<newbie|4> y dicen en foros ke eso no tiene ke pasar
<newbie|4> y desactivar el autoarranque
<mimecar> ... estas usando un cable usb host?
<newbie|4> :C
<newbie|4> si
<newbie|4> con el ppwidget
<newbie|4> se usa
<mimecar> si eso es lo que dicen en los foros, tendrás que preguntar en ellos
<newbie|4> ppp
<newbie|4> :O
<newbie|4> :C
<chris_jacque> hola todos, tengo un problema con el applet de bluetooth gnome ubuntu lucid. Gracias
<mimecar> newbie|4, es una duda que te pueden resolver en el foro, no es un problema de ubuntu
<newbie|4> pero ubuntu debe tener alguna herramienta para desactivar eso
<newbie|4> o fashear discos estraibles
<newbie|4> no se
<newbie|4> :B
<mimecar> estas seguro que se puede desactivar?
<NePtUnO> buuuffff a mi me pasó eso cuando usaba modem y tuve que hacer un lio que da miedo para que funcionase normal
<newbie|4> si creo ke si
<NePtUnO> lo que ya no me acuerdo todos los pasos que hice pero era un lio
<newbie|4> uu
<newbie|4> :O
<mimecar> en ese caso averigua en el foro como se hace
<newbie|4> NePtUnO: uu ya desblokie el root de la tablet
<nahuel_> neptuno me pasas la dir de ubuntu cafe
<newbie|4> falta el modem no mas desactivas auto inicio
<NePtUnO> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<nahuel_> me seguis un minuto que te quiero preguntar algo
<NePtUnO> ok ahi estoy
<newbie|4> uu
<newbie|4> adios
<newbie|4> ke esten bn
<newbie|4> :C
<chris_jacque> hola, no puedo conectar mi dispositivo bluetooth, el applet en gnome ya no me permite buscar dispositivos, ni acceder a las preferencias
<helpme1> hola, alguien usa linuxmint y me dice cual es la clave para root desde el cd live /
<helpme1> ?
<chris_jacque> intenta con "mint"
<RYDeN> hasta donde se no tiene clave por defecto
<helpme1> RYDeN: me pide clave
<helpme1> chris_jacque: ya probe
<RYDeN> si, lo se, yo también he usado mint
<helpme1> para ponerme como root es su? su - ?
<RYDeN> pero me parece que desde el livecd no se puede utilizar el usuario root, aunque figure
<chris_jacque> ah, en una terminal el comando es sudo su
<helpme1> mint@mint ~ $ su Password:  su: Authentication failure
<RYDeN> con ese comando si el usuario livecd está dentro de los sudoers deberías acceder al usuario root
<RYDeN> y como supuce no te deja
<RYDeN> una vez instalado mint podrás loguearte como root
<helpme1> entonces como voy a montar para iniciar el chroot sin root ?
<helpme1> RYDeN: estoy usando mint como live para poder entrar ya que tengo un problema con filesystem y necesito entrar a chroot para actualizar filesystem
<helpme1> si inicio con arch me manda a rootft y ahi no puedo usar nada
<chris_jacque> abra un terminal y escriba "sudo nautilus"
<helpme1> ya entre
<helpme1> chris_jacque: le di clic derecho a una carpeta abrir con root luego que me abrio como root nemo le di abrir terminal y ya estoy en root en la terminal
<chris_jacque> ok, bien
<helpme1> Command 'pacman' is available in '/usr/games/pacman' The command could not be located because '/usr/games' is not included in the PATH environment variable. pacman: command not found
<helpme1> jeje lo siento
<Jorguito> Buenas noches, tengo mi nueva impresora epson xp201 y no encuentro los drivers o los paquetes que debo necesitar para que funcione en mi Ubuntu 12.04
<Jorguito> la eh enchufado via USb pero no la reconoce
<facmed> hola gente
<facmed> he estado tratando de configurar una línea en el crontab para que ejecute un script después de cada inicio
<facmed> pero por alguna razón no funciona
<facmed> alguien puede ayudarme?
<facmed> este es mi crontab:
<facmed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5731046/
<facmed> instalé freenet solo para ver la línea que agregaba al crontab y copiarla, peor por alguna razón no funciona la que escribí; sin embargo, si ejecuto el script en una consola funciona perfectamente
<chilicuil> freenet es una app grafica?, prueba con un "echo 1" $HOME/file y ve si despues del arranca existe un archivo con un 1 dentro
<chilicuil> parece que la sintaxis de crontab es correcta
<facmed> freenet es una aplicación para acceder a una de las tantas darknets
<facmed> hace mucho tiempo la probé, y recuerdo que se iniciaba after reboot
<facmed> como rescuerdo que funciona, solo la instalé para copiar la linea y en su lugar poner mi script
<facmed> pero no funcionó :(
<facmed> ahora me estoy resignando y leyendo algo sobre init.d
<facmed> con esa orden que dices tú tengo que cambiarla por la ruta de mi script?
<chilicuil> si, solo para ver si es tun script o la sintaxis, yo uso la vieja forma de especificarlo con 6 numeros, asi que no se si @reboot funcione
<chilicuil> o para no complicarte, si es que arranca con cada inciio, ponla en /etc/rc.local
<facmed> ok, gracias
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-04
<ariel__> saludos
<ariel__> buena noche
<seguidodoblado_> Buenos días
<seguidodoblado_> ¿Conocéis algún enlace donde desarrollen como enlazar código con la interfaz diseñada en glade?
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<linuxCool> hola amigos
<linuxCool> :)
<linuxCool> nececito un poco de auyda
<linuxCool> con samba server
<linuxCool> ubuntu 10.04
<linuxCool> alguien me puede hechar una mano?
<linuxCool> !dd
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'dd'.
<linuxCool> !demonoid_me
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'demonoid_me'.
<linuxCool> !de demonoid_de
<kubot> linuxCool: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Carlitos__> hola  a  todos los amantes de  linuxgnu
<chilicuil> hola Carlitos__ o/
<Tux-Tn> hello
<Tux-Tn> anybody here?
<chilicuil> !es Tux-Tn
<kubot> Tux-Tn: #Ubuntu-es es un canal donde se habla en Español exclusivamente. Ver http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat para otros canales.
<chilicuil> !en Tux-Tn
<kubot> Tux-Tn: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<cesarstafe> hola gente.. estoy tratande de usar Cheese en Ubuntu 12.04 LTS y me tira el siguiente error "Faltan uno o mas elementos necesarios de GStreamer"
<cesarstafe> ya busque en google
<cesarstafe> y me dice de reinstalar el paquete o instalarlo si no esta
<cesarstafe> en realidad si existe el paquete
<cesarstafe> y lo reinstale tambien
<cesarstafe> pero sigue con el problema
<chilicuil> de que paquete hablas cesarstafe ?, de cheese o de gstreamer?
<cesarstafe> cual puede ser la solucion si no quiero actualizar el sistema entero
<cesarstafe> chilicuil: gstreamer parece ser el problema
<chilicuil> cesarstafe: si, pero entonces haz instalado|reinstalado cheese o gstreamer?
<cesarstafe> reinstalado gstreamer
<chilicuil> ese error lo obtienes de la terminal cesarstafe ?, o de la interfaz grafica?
<cesarstafe> en el canal en ingles de ubuntu me indicaron de instalar
<cesarstafe> 'restricted-extras'
<cesarstafe> voy a probar con eso
<cesarstafe> ese error me lo da la interfaz grafica
<cesarstafe> es raro
<cesarstafe> pero si uso por ejemplo
<cesarstafe> skype
<chilicuil> oh, si, podria funcionar, aunque restricted-extra instala mucho mas que gstreamer, es igual una buena opcion
<cesarstafe> la camara web funciona bien
<cesarstafe> ok
<cesarstafe> voy a probar con ese nuevo paquete a ver que pasa
<chilicuil> si, por que skype no usa cheese para obtener la entrada de video
<cesarstafe> ah
<cesarstafe> ok
<cesarstafe> ese paquete 'restricted-extras' no reemplaza a gstreammer no?
<cesarstafe> esta bueno que cheese
<cesarstafe> use varias alternativas ..
<cesarstafe> si no funciona una .. trate con otra
<cesarstafe> va..
<cesarstafe> no se si cheese
<cesarstafe> o quien decide eso
<cesarstafe> existe solo 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<cesarstafe> asi que instalo ese
<chilicuil> k
<cesarstafe> si es que no me instala un monton de basura
<cesarstafe> o quiere borrarme algun paquete importante
<cesarstafe> me
<cesarstafe> chilicuil: lo instale al paquete
<cesarstafe> ese
<cesarstafe> y inicie de nuevo Cheese
<cesarstafe> pero sigue tirando el error
<cesarstafe> el mismo error
<cesarstafe> fuck!
<cesarstafe> reiniciar el SO no creo que sea necesario no?!
<cesarstafe> no deberia ser como un Winchot$$
<chilicuil> cesarstafe: podrias ejecutar cheese desde la terminal y pegar la salida completa en paste.ubuntu.com?, lamento que experimentes un cheese roto, eso no deberia pasar, al instalar cheese se deberian instalar todas las dependencias...
<cesarstafe> a ver
<cesarstafe> intento lo que decis
<cesarstafe> chilicuil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733146
<chilicuil> cesarstafe: aumm, vaya, la salida de la terminal, tampoco es demasiado util que digamos, puedes volver a ejecutarla, esta vez de esta forma: 'LANGUAGE=en cheese' ? y volver a subir el contenido?
<cesarstafe> ok
<cesarstafe> chilicuil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733158/
<chilicuil> cesarstafe: estas usando ubuntu raring 13.04?
<chilicuil> cesarstafe: aum, te falta el plugin tee de gstreamer, sugiero que pruebes instalando gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-tools y gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, y con un poco de suerte podras hechar a andar cheese
<cesarstafe> chilicuil: ahi voy a probar
<cesarstafe> chilicuil: ya estan instalados! :(
<cesarstafe> chilicuil: estoy usando 12.04
<lex_luthor> alguien sabe como buscar una sala de programadores en java atraves de lineas de comandos??
<bendroide> hola gente, tengo un problema: tenia windows 7 instalado en una particion y tenia otra particion reservada para ubuntu alli todo bien, hasta que quiero entrar a windows 7 y no entra me regresa al menu del grub para elegir sistema y cada vez que le doy a windows 7 me regresa al menu
<bendroide> alguien sabe como solucionarlo
<bendroide> ???
<Xago> hola amigos...quisiera saber quién usa teamviewer bajo ubuntu para conectarse a distintos equipos. Cuando intento conectarme a la sesión donde tengo guardadas las máquinas,no me conecta. Si lo consigo en la versión para Windows y en el browser tb lo consigo.
<Xago> he desinstalado la aplicación, limpiando incluso el directorio
<Xago> instalé la versión 64 bits y la de 32 bits(actual) y nada
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-05
<Ytx22> ¿Alguien me puede explicar cómo se instala un programa desde su código fuente?
<Ytx22> No puedo.
<benjamin__> hola hay alguien ahi?
<debsan> benjamin__, ?
<benjamin__> solicito ayuda con la instalacion de debia wheezy no se configurar la red en la instalacion de debian
<debsan> benjamin__, #debian-es
<debsan> benjamin__, ese paso es trivial si la podes conectar mediante un cable de red
<narmer> CHEMA60
<Aktiffisus> Hola chicos tengo una pregunta, he usado varias distribuciones de linudxbasadas en ubuntu para ver cual le va mejor a mi portatil, he visto que kubuntu le va bien pero no puedo instalar los drivers de la grafica, en ubuntu si puedo instalarlos y aunque se nota más liviano sigo teniendo de repente picos en el cpu  y un consumo constante del mismo  incluso en periodos de inactividad que se aproxima al 30%
<Aktiffisus>  en kubuntu todo iba perfecto en cuanto a recursos pero no podia instalar el driver de la grafica
<Aktiffisus> como podria instalar kde en ubuntu 12.04 sin tener conflictos?
<ivedci89> tengo el sistema raiz lleno, cómo lo puedo aliviar un poco sin desinstalar?
<debsan> ivedci89, borra el apt/cache
<ivedci89> y cómo es eso?
<debsan> google
<ivedci89> acabo de redimensionar
<ivedci89> tenia 9GB
<ivedci89> ahora tiene 10,2
<ivedci89> debsan:  gracias era solo un autoclean
<ivedci89> lo he hecho espero que no moleste por varios meses ese asunto
<debsan> mejoró el espacio en disco ?
<ivedci89> porque no estoy en condiciones de comprar disco de mas gigas aun.
<ivedci89> el aviso de poco espacio no ha aparecido
<ivedci89> si, ese hecho libero 57MB
<debsan> ivedci89, el Home lo tenes en la misma partición ?
<ivedci89> no
<debsan> ok
<debsan> siempre que actualices, si todo funciona bien podés realizar un autoclean.
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> portatil con 10.2GB /
<ivedci89> swap 2.2GB
<ivedci89> restante en home
<ivedci89> disco de 160GB
<ivedci89>                         gracias debsan
<Guest16353> ayuda el canal de ubuntu 13.10
<Guest16353> por favor
<Xago> hola, estoy mirando x diagnostics y me indica que puedo deshabilitar el; bootloader graphics, VESA framebuffer driver y PAT memory. Es conveniente hacer eso? Optimizo realmente el performance de mi laptop?
<Xago> la aplicación se llama "xdiagnose"
<camilo__> tengo el siguiente aviso de problema con gnome shell... tengo ubuntu 13.04
<camilo__> http://imagebin.org/260367
<camilo__> me ayudan?
<Allavaz> lol, que tal si vas al updates manager y actualizas el SO? por ahi se arregla, no se mucho del tema
<Allavaz> pero segun leo dice que hay paquetes obsoletos, tan solo actualizalos y listo
<camilo__> me dice que he de actualisarlos... uno a uno? puedo hacerlo de una
<camilo__> copiar la lista de paquetes en la terminal con una orden de actualización y lo haga uno a uno
<Allavaz> mmm
<Allavaz> si, creo que si
<camilo__> y cual es la orden para actualizar los paquetes?
<Allavaz> ay, no la se ._.
<Allavaz> a ver
<Allavaz> yo soy re nuevo :$
<Allavaz> a ver estoy buscando
<camilo__> mmm... gracias
<Allavaz> pero por ejempl
<Allavaz> podes hacer sudo apt-get install ( es update pero no se como es) y pones los nombres de toods los paquetes juntos separados por un espacio
<Allavaz> y te los toma a todos
<Allavaz> he copiado cosas asi de paginas web
<camilo__> lo provaré
<camilo__> ya a hí está instalando me imagino que al instalar, si ya existe el paquete lo remplaza por el actualizado
<camilo__> o no?
<camilo__> listo lo iso
<camilo__> gracias
<camilo__> nos vemos
<taisie> Hola
<taisie> alguien ha instalado ubuntu con éxito en una laptop asus zenbook ux32a?
<mimecar> taisie, di lo que te falla, es muy complicado que alguien tenga tu modelo concreto
<taisie> no me aparece la opción de iniciar por usb
<taisie> estoy leyendo esto
<taisie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Allavaz> cuales son los paquetes a instalar para ponerle Gnome 3.8 a Ubuntu ?
<Allavaz> (hola btw)
<Allavaz> instale ubuntu-gnome-desktop, gnome-shell y gnome-shell-extensions, con eso basta?
<Allavaz> ._. hay gente que dice que se le destrozo el Ubuntu instalando Gnome 3.8 :/ ojala no me pase a mi
 * xoan buenas
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-06
<newbie|4> holaaaaaaaa
<newbie|4> consulta esxiste algun programa para grabar lo que se hace en el computador
<newbie|4> eske tengo curso de capacitacion y kiero grabarlo
<debsan> newbie|4, recordmydesktop usaba hace tiempo
<newbie|4> :D
<newbie|4> gracias
<newbie|4> esta en español si
<newbie|4> no se ingles:C
<sennin> hola!
<newbie|4> hola
<sennin> cuando trato de buscar otros canales en el irc, se me pega, tengo ubuntu 12.04 en un i5 de 64bit 4gb ram
<newbie|4> hola
<newbie|4> el recordmydestok
<newbie|4> me funciona mal
<newbie|4> :C
<newbie|4> aaaaaaaa
<newbie|4> y tbn el flash player tbn me funciona mal
<newbie|4> no puedo chatear ni mirar videos
<newbie|4> ke hago
<newbie|4> no se ke hacer :B
<newbie|4> uu
<newbie|4> :O}
<sennin> el flash y cual instalaste
<sennin> yo instale lo que biene en el centro de softwares de ubuntu
<newbie|4> no se
<newbie|4> si ese creo
<newbie|4> pero ejemplo me meto al chat en flash
<newbie|4> y me dice instalar complemento
<sennin> teni que saber, a lomejor no instalaste nada
<newbie|4> creo ke si pk puedo ver youtube
<newbie|4> y xvideos
<newbie|4> jajjaj
<sennin> recuerda que todo lo que sea flash y java hay que instalarlos despues de instalar ubuntu en el centro de softwares
<sennin> xxxvideos? jaja
<newbie|4> :O
<newbie|4> ya
<sennin> wena
<newbie|4> lo voi a eliminar
<newbie|4> y volver a instalar
<sennin> eso es buena idea
<sennin> igual yo se poco de linux, lo basico
<newbie|4> uu
<newbie|4> instale
<newbie|4> el office 2010
<newbie|4> con playonelinux
<newbie|4> y me kedo espectacular
<sennin> yo no ocupo nada de windows
<newbie|4> eske tengo curso de exel intermedio
<newbie|4> lamentablemente
<sennin> aaa si te sirve
<newbie|4> el cuerso es de exel de windows
<newbie|4> si
<sennin> pero son casi iguales, cambian algunos terminos
<newbie|4> si
<newbie|4> pero no completamente iguales
<sennin> claro
<sennin> lo malo es qe todavia hay poca compatibilidad con tarjetas integradas intel
<newbie|4> no se
<newbie|4> yo siempre compro amd
<newbie|4> uu
<newbie|4> me gusta amd
<sennin> en mi tiempo amd era malo
<newbie|4> uu
<sennin> se sobrecalentaba
<newbie|4> si creo ke para los juegos
<newbie|4> pero yo no juego
<newbie|4> uu
<newbie|4> sennin: oie as visto eso de las opciones binarias
<newbie|4> crees ke funcionen
<sennin> pero eso erantes
<sennin> no e visto esas opciones, como lo tendria que hacer
<newbie|4> aa
<newbie|4> empireoption
<newbie|4> eske deposite dinero y estoy tratando de multiplicarlo
<newbie|4> jajjaja
<newbie|4> pero me ah ido mal
<newbie|4> ee
<Aktiffisus> Hola buenas noches quisiera saber  si alguien puede ayudarme con el problema de flash que me consume a veces demasiados recursos, llegando en ocaciones al 100% viendo un video de youtube  o bien  normalmente rayando entre el 30 y el 70, he probado distintos drivers de la grafica y ninguno ofrece más o menos fps más que el 13.4 de amd catalyts y de hecho cuando hago los test de glxgears el cpu sube a cincuent a porciento
<Aktiffisus> Como puedo ayudar o hacer a que flashconsuma menos y no me vaya a  hacer un destroso a nivel hardare por  lo que consume diario
<ugalrreko> hola, necesito ayuda, no puedo levantar mi webserver por el puerto 80.
<hugosopelana> zyxel p660hw d-1 telefonica no direcciona puerto 80 ayuda por favor
<hugosopelana> En portal alejandra aparece como abierto para 192.168.1.3, pero no veo mi web desde el exterior
<hugosopelana> he probado por puerto 90 y si funciona
<hugosopelana> ¿Como averiguo que me ocupa el puerto 80?
<hugosopelana> porque creo que si uno funciona y el otro no, será por estar ocupado en otra cosa.
<hugosopelana> digo yo
<tito_maikol> buenas que tal
<tito_maikol> Tengo una duda sobre los drivers de una tarjeta pci serial y necesito un cable
 * xoan buenas
<tito_maikol> hola que tal
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<camilo__> hola tengo gnome 3.8 y no sé como configurar las notificaciones
<camilo__> le doy con el botón derechos del mouse dice configuración de notificaciones, le doy y nada de nada
<linuxCool> hola algien queire hacer conmigo free shell acount :)
<MrTulias> Buenas. Tengo varios procesos "kworker" corriendo... ¿Qué son? He leído algo en google, pero no me despeja la duda
<chilicuil> linuxCool: a que te refieres?, provees un servicio de shells?
<linuxCool> chilicuil: si algo parecido :)
<linuxCool> chilicuil: nunca lo he hecho
<linuxCool> chilicuil: y quiero hacerlo :)
<linuxCool> chilicuil: ????
<chilicuil> linuxCool: genial!, tienes alguna pagina?, si estas dando shells, puedo preguntarle a Gridcube si pone el anuncio en ubuntu-es-cafe
<linuxCool> chilicuil: si tengo domein y hosting
<linuxCool> chilicuil: pero claro  quero hacerlo con alguien  :)
<chilicuil> linuxCool, podemos pasar a #ubuntu-es-cafe?, no entiendo a que te refieres sobre querer hacerlo con alguien (ademas de que suena medio pervertido)
<linuxCool> chilicuil: eso significa que nesecito alguien con experincia para decirme "ninio eso no esta bien .... si lo haces asi va a ser mejor"
<chilicuil> linuxCool: ohhh!, en ese caso.., ni idea n_n'
<chilicuil> nunca he hecho algo similar
<linuxCool> chilicuil:bueno podemos intentar lo por lo menos :) pasamos el tema en el otro chanel?
<vicen> hola a todos
<MrTulias> o/
<yahqod> A que se debe que algunos tray icons se muestren sin transparencia en el panel de Unity
<mimecar> a que no usan iconos con transparencia
<yahqod> me refiero a que se muestran incorrectos
<yahqod> de esta forma
<yahqod> http://i.imgur.com/0aX2sVz.png
<mimecar> ese icono está en formato png?
<yahqod> sippp
<mimecar> PNG con transparencia?
<yahqod> se encuentra en esta direccion
<yahqod> /usr/share/pixmaps/sonata.png
<yahqod> sip con transparencia
<yahqod> no entiendo cual es el problema, porqué el de xchat se muestra bien mientras que el de sonata no...??
<yahqod> Lei por ahi que se debe al theme
<mimecar> si tu tema usa un icono personalizado no usa el icono de la aplicación
<yahqod> uso el tema de iconos faenza cupertino, pero ese tema no tiene un icono para sonata..por eso utiliza el propio
<mimecar> ¿te pasa con el tema que tiene por defecto ubuntu?
<yahqod> sippp..con ambiance
<yahqod> y con los demás temas tambien
<mimecar> puede ser que el icono de la barra de estado no sea el icono de la aplicación
<mimecar> sino uno "adaptado" al tamaño de la barra
<yahqod> okk
<oscar07> saludos una pregunta, existe alguna manera de montar una imagen iso de un disco pero haciendolo de tal manera que "ejecute" la imagen??? es decir se montar la imagen iso pero solo puedo acceder a la informacion de la imagen no la puedo reproducir como si fuera un cd normal, hay alguna manera de hacer esto en ubuntu? normalmente en windows lo hago con un programa que  me crea unidades virtuales de cd y ahi monto la imagen y me l
<hashashin> y que es lo que quieres ejecutar de esa iso? oscar07
<oscar07> pues es un cd de un curso pero tengo entendido que es un disco interactivo o sea me imagino que en windows lo usas y te abre una especie de programa para ir viendo el curso y accediendo a videos, imagenes etc
<mimecar> no es seguro que te funcione en ubuntu
<mimecar> sobre todo si usa Flash o similar
<Jorguito> Hola Ubuntu 12.04 utiliza todos los nucleos cuando lo instalamos o debemos activarlos como lo tenemos que hacer en windows 7 y 8?
<Jorguito> Mi micro es un I5 de 4 cores por 2.5
<Souchiro> es un I5, no le pidas mucho
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> mas bien un intel....
<Jorguito> si pero quiero saber si todos los nucleos funcionan
<Souchiro> en fin, se instala ubuntu conforme al lector de dvd
<Souchiro> funcionaran, pero despues de instalado
<Jorguito> porque por ejemplo en Windows 7 y 8 hay que activarlos, sino funciona con un nucleo solo.
<Souchiro> cuando estas instalado depende del lector
<Jorguito> que lector?
<Souchiro> lector de dvd
<Jorguito> y que tiene que ver eso con el microprosesador?
<Jorguito> procesador*
<Souchiro> ya que tienes instalado ubuntu, usara lo que sea necesario
<Souchiro> <Jorguito> Hola Ubuntu 12.04 utiliza todos los nucleos cuando lo instalamos o debemos activarlos como lo tenemos que hacer en windows 7 y 8?  <----------- tu pregunta y mi respuesta
<Jorguito> ahora te puedo hacer otra pregunta?
<Souchiro> cuando instalas y cuando ya esta instalado
<Souchiro> aja?
<Jorguito> si?
<Jorguito> cuantos nucleos virtuales tiene mi micro?
<Souchiro> tu procesador es de 4 nucleos, no va a dar mas
<Jorguito> mi procesador es de 8 nucleos
<Souchiro> dijiste que eran 4
<Jorguito> se dice los reales, pero los que sabemos sabemos que se multiplican
<Souchiro> de cualquier forma, puedes checar en el monitor del sistema
<Jorguito> porque son 4 reales y 4 virtuales
<Jorguito> [Souchiro] no sabes de lo que estoy hablando..
<Souchiro> los treaths no cuentan.....
<Jorguito> deberias quedarte ahí y no escribir nada, porque así entreveras a los demas....
<Jorguito> son 8 nucleos por cada nucleo real hay uno virtual
<Jorguito>    Souchiro ¦ es un I5, no le pidas mucho
<Jorguito> :                 Souchiro ¦ xD
<Jorguito> :                 Souchiro ¦ mas bien un intel....
<Jorguito> un I5 el anteror al ultimo y quisiste decir que es un procesador malo...
<Jorguito> xD
<Souchiro> intel para mi es malo y caro
<Jorguito> y cual te parwce mejor?
<Souchiro> amd barato y bueno, almenos los que he usado. los intel que he usado son malos
<Jorguito> Aja AMD...
<Jorguito> cuantas horas usas el pc promedio?
<Souchiro> 10
<Souchiro> uso mucho la conversion de video
<Jorguito> aja...
<Souchiro> y amd soporta mas carga de tranciciones
<dabor_> Jorguito, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Jorguito> sabes las temperaturas en que trabajan cada una de las marcas?
<Jorguito> [dabor_] gracias.
<Souchiro> a mi me importa el rendimiento, si overcloqueas obiamente se calentara....
<Jorguito> AMD los overclockea no es que los overcloqueas y su rendimiento a las horas baja....
<Jorguito> :/
<Souchiro> habras tenido malas experiencias :/
<Souchiro> os[Linux 2.6.32-5-amd64 x86_64] distro[Debian 6.0.7] cpu[4 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B55 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 3.6GB, 36.5% free] disk[Total: 3.7TB, 28.4% free] video[nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<Souchiro> mi procesador anda en 800mhz
<Jorguito> no... sino que la semana pasada tuve una prueba acerca de prosesadores en la misma sala azul de IBM :P
<Jorguito> procesadores.
<Souchiro> y cuando convierto se eleva a 3.2ghz
<Jorguito> la tenso con la s
<Jorguito> [Souchiro] se dice que AMD puede ser mas potente porque ya viene overclockeado si haces lo mismo con un Intel?
<Jorguito> el AMD tiene menos vida debido a sus temperaturas y su rendimiento baja a las horas por eso mismo.
<Jorguito> [dabor_] me ayudarias a verlo? Porque me sale así mira:
<Souchiro> a mi nunca me ha dado lata un procesador de amd
<Jorguito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5740420/ processor	: 0 cpu cores	: 2
<Jorguito> me salen 4 processor con 2 cores seran los virtuales?
<Souchiro> Jorguito, tiene 4 cores
<Jorguito> [Souchiro] y los otros 4 estan funcionando?
<Souchiro> del 0 al 3
<Jorguito> y los virtuales?
<Jorguito> creo que tu no entiendes a que me refiero...
<Souchiro> cpu cores	: 2
<xp> buenas tardes a todos
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-07
<xp> quiero obtener el tiempo de una cacion a travez de la terminal
<xp> alguien puede ayudarme
<chilicuil> ffmpg -i cancion
<chilicuil> ups, creo que se ha ido
<camilo__> hola... es posible darle mayor ancho de banda a la descarga de videos? como lo hago?
<NePtUnO> en algun programa p2p o descarga normal?
<camilo__> descarga normal...... de hecho es una página de videos como youtube...
<camilo__> ni siquiera los descargo al disco duro
<camilo__> el otro problema es que el video al verlo en pantalla completa se desfasa el audio de la imagen
<camilo__> :-/
<camilo__> memoria virtual o algo así?
<NePtUnO> eso entonces esproblema del servidor de donde lo descargas
<camilo__> mmm... y el desfase?
<camilo__> en pantalla chica no pasa
<NePtUnO> eso debe de ser que no tienes suficiente memoria ram
<NePtUnO> o algun proceso de algun programa te está arrastrando mucho
<camilo__> mmm... como puedo verificar la cantidad de RAM que utiliza cada proceso?
<NePtUnO> si te instalinstalate el htop
<NePtUnO> sudo apt-get install htop
<camilo__> ok...
<NePtUnO> se te abrira una terminal con todos los procesos que se están ejecutando
<NePtUnO> cuando vayas a ver los videos para ese programa que te esta chupando la ram
<NePtUnO> o le metes mas ram a tu pc
<NePtUnO> tambien asegurate de que no se te caliente mucho la cpu
<camilo__> gracias... existe un termometro para saber
<camilo__> tengo entendido que hay un programa que me da la temperatura de la cpu
<camilo__> o fué un sueño?
<NePtUnO> si, si lo hay
<camilo__> ejale
<camilo__> cual es?
<NePtUnO> ahora no me acuerdo el nombre
<camilo__> mmm... lo buscaré
<NePtUnO> no se si era lmsensors o algo de eso
<Exio> camilo__: "mayor ancho de banda"; no puedes darle mucho mas, en youtube, por ejemplo, esta limitado para mp4 y flv (no webm), osea, solucion => "usar webm cuando se pueda"; fuera de eso, lo del desfase
<Exio> puede ser por el pc, que tan nuevo es?
<Exio> osea, que cpu tenes, etc?
<Exio> y si es "nuevo" o "bueno", probando ver videos con un reproductor real; no uno flash, como mplayer o vlc
<Exio> real = nativo
<camilo__> tengo 2 GiB de memoria, procesador no nuevo AMD Sempron (tm) processor LE-1250, tarjeta gráfica Gallium 0.4 on AMD TURKS (creo que esa es la tarjeta), y 155 GB en el Disco duro
<camilo__> ubuntu 13.04  y gnome sheel 3.08   en un principio los videos trabajaban bién esto vino a pasar ahora... se estará cansando mi compadre
<Exio> tenes los drivers privativos de la grafica? puede ser eso
<camilo__> la tajeta funciona bién... quién me la instaló la provó y funcionaba bién... me temo que el la memoria RAM anda bién la que se exige hasta el máximo es la CPU según el htop
<camilo__> pongo el video y sobrepasa el 90%
<camilo__> que puedo hacer?
<Exio> no tiene nada de malo eso, pero realmente no se
<camilo__> existirá alguna forma de mejorar el rendimiento de la CPU?
<camilo__> y si le pego unos cables de cobre con 210 v ?  :-D
<camilo__> es broma...
<camilo__> según pcensor mi cpu está heladaaa
<camilo__> está a 41° celsius
<camilo__> en fin...
<camilo__> nos vemos
<ryden> hola gente, tengo una pregunta, necesito un buen programa para hacer benchmarking de mi hardware, sobre todo de la parte gráfica, que me recomiendan? desde ya muchas gracias!
<xubuntu064> hola alguien sabe si compiz funciona en xubuntu 13 ?
<JoseLuisC> Porque no habria de funcionar?
<xubuntu064> con todos sus efectos solo pregunto para saber nomas
<JoseLuisC> Yo supongo que si
<JoseLuisC> Mira este Post.
<JoseLuisC> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<SonikkuAmerica> JoseLuisC: ¿Sabes qué avantajes tiene usando Compiz vs. el compositor de XFCE?
<xubuntu064> tengo una duda mas sobre el linux soy nuevo el s.o
<SonikkuAmerica> s.o, ¿qué es?
<JoseLuisC> Depende.  SonikkuAmerica Que es un "avantaje"
<xubuntu064> mi duda es la seguridad
<JoseLuisC> S.O Sistema operativo.
<JoseLuisC> xubuntu064, Que te preocupa de la seguridad?
<xubuntu064> tengo dos disco uno linux xubuntu y el otro es de windows el formato ntfs algo asi pero sin windows
<SonikkuAmerica> JoseLuisC: OK. Inglés es mi idioma primero; trabajando a mejorar mis esquilas en español para ayudar aquí también.
<JoseLuisC> SonikkuAmerica, Ok.. No hay problema
<JoseLuisC> Con Avantajes creo que te refieres a Ventajas
<JoseLuisC> Supongo que Compiz tiene muchos más efectos que Compositor...
<JoseLuisC> Igual yo no uso efectos de escritorio
<JoseLuisC> Solo los básicos de KDE.
<xubuntu064> pueden ver por medio de puertos ese disco sin que lo sepa ya que xubuntu cifro mi carpeta personal seria disco 1
<SonikkuAmerica> JoseLuisC: ¿Ud. es usador de Kubuntu?
<JoseLuisC> No.
<JoseLuisC> Debian With Kde
<xubuntu064> disco 2 windows
<JoseLuisC> xubuntu064, pero aún no entiendo tu pregunta
<SonikkuAmerica> JoseLuisC: Ah. Debian con KDE SC... 4.10.x espero
<JoseLuisC> Yes..
<JoseLuisC> Debian Wheezy
<xubuntu064> tengo dos discos ., 1 xubuntu , segundo disco windows formato de archivos
<xubuntu064> por medio de puertos y scaneos puede entrar al disco 2 ?
<JoseLuisC> Aaaa
<JoseLuisC> Ya entendi
<JoseLuisC> xubuntu064, en este mundo todo es posible
<JoseLuisC> Pero eso que dices es poco probable
<JoseLuisC> Dependiendo de que tanto hagas tu en tu pc
<xubuntu064> seria que deben penetrar la seguridad de xubuntu para ver el disco dos me equivoco ?
<SonikkuAmerica> JoseLuisC: De todas maneras, entiendo que Compiz tiene opciones de compatibilidad con GNOME y KDE... pero mucha gente piensa que Compiz murió
<JoseLuisC> Mira tu disco como una carpeta cualquiera.  Su formato no tiene mucho que ver dado que se está gestinando desde Ubuntu.
<JoseLuisC> Si xubuntu064 deben entrar a xubuntu primero
<JoseLuisC> SonikkuAmerica, Yo hace años usaba Compiz. Pero ahora no me gusta.  Supongo que dicen que murio porque los escritorios... KDE o Gnome ya traen sus propios efectos, asi que se hace innecesario el uso de Compiz
<xubuntu064> pero el compiz tiene efectos que no tienen los demas
<JoseLuisC> Si.
<JoseLuisC> Pero para que efectos?
<JoseLuisC> Digo yo...
<xubuntu064> el fuego por ejemplo
<ryden> hola, algun buen programa para benchmark de hardware, sobre todo para video q m recomiendan?
<JoseLuisC> Yo lo veo como un uso innecesario de recursos
<SonikkuAmerica> JoseLuisC: Tienes razón... Para mí, los no necesito porque mi máquina es viejo (el 2007)
<xubuntu064> yo lo veo bueno ya que recursos todo depende de la pc
<JoseLuisC> SonikkuAmerica, .. yo tengo una Pentium IV  :D
<xubuntu064> o:
<SonikkuAmerica> JoseLuisC: Y Ud. usa Debian 7.0 con KDE... e.e
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<JoseLuisC> Yes haha y funciona bien
<xubuntu064> como puedo saber si tengo troyanos en linux si los hay
<JoseLuisC> ryden,  sysbench
<ryden> gracias joseluisc
<JoseLuisC> xubuntu064, No te preocupes por esas cosas.
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo tenía un Gateway2000 con proc Pentium 4... funcionía Ubuntu 10.04 a 12.04 (con GNOME Fallback)... decidí a poner Lubuntu por una amiga
<JoseLuisC> Lubuntu es bueno para CPU de bajos recursos
<JoseLuisC> Xubuntu también
<soy_el_pulpo> Lubuntu es la opcion ideal para maquinas de escasos recursos / antiguas o para llevarlo un un USB
<JoseLuisC> Si somos exagerados podriamos usar Puppy Linux :D
<xubuntu064> si la maquina es de mucho recursos xubuntu sirve ?
<ryden> obvio
<JoseLuisC> Si
<JoseLuisC> Osea.. Estas distros de las que hablamos consumen pocos recursos
<JoseLuisC> Pero si el hadware es bueno.. Pero mejor
<JoseLuisC> Como escupir por un tubo madre
<xubuntu064> jojo
<xubuntu064> tendria un problema si cambio el administrador de archivos que trae por defecto el xubunto por otro mas eficas?
<gabrielgf> hola Buenas noches. Justo hoy estuve intentando hacer funcionar "Damn Small Linux" en un pentium a 176 MHZ. Arranca y todo pero no sé como conectar a internet. ¿Alguna idea?
<JoseLuisC> xubuntu064,  puedes hacer cualquier cosa con tu Linux
<SonikkuAmerica> Pienso Xubuntu también tiene avantaje para computadoras que tiene alta veloz pero no quiere tener algo que retardar el sistema (GNOME o KDE es «culprits» comunes)
<ryden> hay que ver si no tenés problemas al desinstalar thunar
<SonikkuAmerica> *son
<xubuntu064> eso lo que me gusta de linux jojo
<ryden> mas que viene x defecto en xfce
<JoseLuisC> Es mejor no desistalar thunar
<JoseLuisC> Solo reemplazarlo
<JoseLuisC> Para no dañar las dependencias
<ryden> exacto
<ryden> instalate nautilus o el que sea y ya
<xubuntu064> a entendi y asi con las demas cosas y quiero hacer cambios
<SonikkuAmerica> ryden: Thunar es una parte crucial de XFCE. ¡No desinstales!
<xubuntu064> si entendi solo reemplazo
<ryden> obvio que no
<ryden> a no ser que seas un experto las dependencias podrían traerte un dolor de cabezas importante
<JoseLuisC> gabrielgf, Que complicado..
<JoseLuisC> Habra que googlear.
<SonikkuAmerica> gabrielgf: No ofrecemos soporte sobre DSL aquí...
<xubuntu064> que eso de los rumores que pondran ponerte troyanos en españa para espiarte a.a el gobierno
<JoseLuisC> Lol
<gabrielgf> Bueno gracias igual. Tienen idea si hay algún canal al respecto?
<JoseLuisC> gabrielgf, hay que configurar la red. Como es una distro liviana.  Como Puppy. Se hace un poco complicado.
<JoseLuisC> Pero me supongo que en algún recondito lugar existe la manera
<SonikkuAmerica> gabrielgf: ¡O Ubuntu!
<JoseLuisC> Me imagino que lo haces por cable
<SonikkuAmerica> Internet cable?
<SonikkuAmerica> *¿
<xubuntu064> lan
<JoseLuisC> si. Lan
<SonikkuAmerica> Uso Verizon Jetpack (EEUU)
<SonikkuAmerica> Conexión directa
<SonikkuAmerica> 4G LTE y tales
<xubuntu064> celular
<SonikkuAmerica> Sí
<JoseLuisC> Movil pues jaj
<xubuntu064> aca gprs 3g ja
<JoseLuisC> LTE 4g con Une...
<JoseLuisC> Revoluchon.! ajahah
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmm... ¿EuroNet A.V.?
<xubuntu064> via satelite no hay ,es mas eficas que el 4g
<SonikkuAmerica> Odio Internet satelite... no es bueno para jugar
<xubuntu064> por el ping decis
<xubuntu064> lag
<SonikkuAmerica> «IT'S OVER 9000!»
<JoseLuisC> WTF
<JoseLuisC> jajaj
<SonikkuAmerica> (Es más de 9,000)
<JoseLuisC> Ping del demonio
<xubuntu064> jaja
<SonikkuAmerica> JoseLuisC: La ref al DragonBallZ por supesto
<SonikkuAmerica> (Encaja perfectamente)
<JoseLuisC> xD
<SonikkuAmerica> Actualmente el ping fue casi 1100 en muchas situaciones
<JoseLuisC> Mejor jugar PinBall
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿3D Pinball for Windows - Space Cadet?
<SonikkuAmerica> Fue el mejor juego de vídeo que viene con MS Windows
<xubuntu064> xd
<JoseLuisC> haha
<JoseLuisC> Sobretodo por lo de 3D
<xubuntu064> yo programaba en ms-dos
<SonikkuAmerica> En 3D Pinball yo usaba el «hidden test» a controlar el balón con mi ratón
<JoseLuisC> Lol
<JoseLuisC> Tramposo
<SonikkuAmerica> Conseguí Field Admiral en 5 minutos
<SonikkuAmerica> «Yawn»
<xubuntu064> bueno me voy gracias por todo
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu064: Adiós amoeba. Err... amigo
<SonikkuAmerica> (Siempre usamos esa broma en los EEUU pero ella suena similar a «amigo»
<SonikkuAmerica> Voy a dormir también. ¡Hasta luego!
<camilo__> hola
<camilo__> tengo el evolution pegado en mi p antalla
<camilo__> incluso lo desintale y lo instalé de nuevo y no desapareció
<camilo__> me ayudan?
<vico> k onda alguien sabe como crear un canal aqui que sea privado eso se puede ?
<vico> :(
<camilo__> hola buenos días
<camilo__> una pregunta: existe algún soporte para hacer una páguina web con los criterios de gratuidad y libertad como los que se manejan en GNULinux?
<camilo__> además de seguridad?
<SonikkuAmerica> Holas
<chilicuil> buenos idas o/
<soy_el_pulpo> bd
<zlxXxFREDERYxXxl> Hola, Necesito ayuda.
<zlxXxFREDERYxXxl> CAda vez que entro al Gestor de Paquetes Synaptic ME sale esto E: se interrumpió la ejecución de dpkg, debe ejecutar manualmente «dpkg --configure -a» para corregir el problemaE: _cache->open() failed, please report, Que hago?
<chilicuil> zlxXxFREDERYxXxl: ejecuta ese comando en una terminal, ese error sale cuando se detiene abruptamente el proceso de instalacion actualizacion de software
<chilicuil> 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<zlxXxFREDERYxXxl> chilicuil, Como habro la Terminal ?
<chilicuil> zlxXxFREDERYxXxl: del lado superior derecho haz click en el boton de Ubuntu, luego escribe 'Terminal' y selecciona el primer icono que te aparezca
<zlxXxFREDERYxXxl> chilicuil: Terminal Emulator?
<chilicuil> si
<zlxXxFREDERYxXxl> chilicuil: Lo habro pero solo me salen letras
<zlxXxFREDERYxXxl> x-terminal-emulator.1.gz
<chilicuil> no te permite escribir?
<zlxXxFREDERYxXxl> s
<zlxXxFREDERYxXxl> ii
<zlxXxFREDERYxXxl> si.
<chilicuil> si te permite escribir, entonces introduce el comando 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' (sin las comillas)
<zlxXxFREDERYxXxl> Pero, en un lugar espesifico o de una?
<zlxXxFREDERYxXxl> especifico *
<chilicuil> cuando lo hagas, aparecera un mensaje preguntando por tu contraseña (la misma que usas para logearte), introducela (parecera como si no estuviera tomando lo que escribes, pero si que lo hace), daras enter, y el sistema arreglara el problema, si no aparecen mensajes de error, podras volver a abrir synaptic y a instalar software
<zlxXxFREDERYxXxl> chilicuil: Gracias me sirvio
<chilicuil> zlxXxFREDERYxXxl: buen día
<ariel__> hola necesito ayuda
<ariel__> por favor
<chilicuil> que pasa ariel__ ?
<ariel__> actualize mi ubuntu 13.04 y al reiniciarlo no me sale el panel de control
<ariel__> gracias por la ayuda
<ariel__> a quien me la pueda prestar
<ariel__> tdngo unity
<ariel__> ubuntu 13.04
<chilicuil> con panel de control te refieres a la barra de arriba?
<chilicuil> o a la barra de la izquierda?
<ariel__> si y la barra de a el lado izquierdo
<ariel__> a las dos
<ariel__> pues el panel de control completo
<ariel__> puedo abrir lo que es el terminal
<chilicuil> puedes abrir otra cosa que no sea la terminal? (probablemente unity no esta funcionando?)
<ariel__> eso
<ariel__> creo que es
<ariel__> pues por comandos abre
<ariel__> digamois synaptic
<ariel__> abre firefox
<ariel__> pero si cierro las ventanas de los programa no se donde quedan
<chilicuil> ok, haz probado reiniciar unity?, desde una terminal escribe, 'unity --reset'
<chilicuil> !unity
<kubot> Unity es la interfaz por defecto desde Ubuntu 11.04 y es un shell para GNOME - Para cambiar a la interfaz de GNOME mira !nounity en 11.10 o !clásico en 11.04 - http://unity.ubuntu.com
<ariel__> que raro
<ariel__> mire lo que me sale
<ariel__> El programa «unity» no está instalado. Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<ariel__> sudo apt-get install unity
<ariel__> que no esta instalado
<chilicuil> bueno, eso lo explica ariel__, instalalo, $ sudo apt-get install unity
<root__> regrese
<root__> la unica manera
<root__> que encontre fue escribir unity en la terminal
<root__> pero tengo que estar escribiedo unity en la termina para tener el panel
<chilicuil> root__: aum.., no, pero antes no tenias instalado unity, prueba reiniciando la computadora y viendo si se lanza automaticamente
<root__> gracias boy a ver ya regreso
<newbie|2> hola
<newbie|2> ayuda
<newbie|2> cada vez que quiero instalar un programa me dice
<newbie|2> se requiere la instalacion de paquetes no confiables
<newbie|2> y me sale
<newbie|2> libass4 libcddb2 libcrystalhd3 libdirac-encoder0 libdvbpsi7 libebml3 libiso9660-8 libkate1 libmatroska5 libmodplug1 libmpcdec6 libopus0 libresid-builder0c2a libsdl-image1.2 libsidplay2 libssh2-1 libtar0 libupnp6 libva-x11-1 libvcdinfo0 libvlc5 libvlccore5 libwebp4 libxcb-composite0 libxcb-keysyms1 libxcb-randr0 libxcb-xv0 libzvbi-common libzvbi0 vlc vlc-data vlc-nox vlc-plugin-notify vlc-plugin-pu
<newbie|2> kiero instalar el vlc
<root__> creo que son los codecs
<root__> y las librerias
<chilicuil> hola newbie|2, ese error te sale por que no tienes las llaves de los repositorios desde donde intentas instalar software, te sugiero que solo instales software de los repositorios oficiales
<root__> instalalo desde sotfware center
<newbie|2> desde centro de software
<chilicuil> newbie|2: si decides continuar instalando, entonces descarga e instala las llaves faltantes
<newbie|2> que hago
<chilicuil> !gpg newbie|2
<kubot> newbie|2: Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<newbie|2> pero ayer me paso con otro programa
<newbie|2> como saber el numero de llaves
<chilicuil> newbie|2: buena pregunta, sugiero que sigas los pasos descritos en "The Most Easiest Way Is With Y PPA MAnager" http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys
<newbie|2> waaaaaaaaaa
<newbie|2> no entiendo ingles
<newbie|2> :C
<chilicuil> usa google translator, newbie|2
<SonikkuAmerica> newbie|2: Tienes problema?, entiendo ambas lenguas
<newbie|2> uu
<SonikkuAmerica> newbie|2: Ademas, en muchas situaciones podria Ud. usar [ sudo apt-get update ] para corectar problemas con llaves GPG
<SonikkuAmerica> newbie|2: Para paquetes que han instalados usando PPA o repos oficiales
<newbie|2> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/chat/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<newbie|2>  
<newbie|2> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/chat/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<newbie|2>  
<newbie|2> E: Algunos archivos de índice fallaron al descargar. Se han ignorado, o se han utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar
<newbie|2>  
<MrTulias> !paste newbie|2
<kubot> newbie|2: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Xago> hola amigos...he estado intentando conectarme a vpn con el protocolo l2tp-ipsec
<Xago> me entrega un error 300
<Amiga_Wicca> hola gola
<Amiga_Wicca> hola =)
<Amiga_Wicca> es mi primer dia en ubuntu
<Amiga_Wicca> ya lo actualize
<guest-7sCfqQ> huy welcome
<guest-7sCfqQ> la mejor herramienta libre del universo
<Amiga_Wicca> pero tengo una duda
<Amiga_Wicca> yo tengo 16gb de ram
<Amiga_Wicca> pero el ubuntu que instale es 32bits
<Xago> http://pastebin.com/7kFpLw0d
<guest-7sCfqQ> y
<Amiga_Wicca> mi sistema operativo antes que ubuntu era FreeBSD
<guest-7sCfqQ> y
<Amiga_Wicca> alli yo podia instlar un kernel BSD con soporte PAE y podia usar toda la ram
<Amiga_Wicca> pero desconoso si ubuntu permite usar toda la ram
<Amiga_Wicca> siendo un sistema 32bits
<Amiga_Wicca> si los aprobecha el sistema?
<guest-7sCfqQ> claro
<guest-7sCfqQ> que revisa
<guest-7sCfqQ> creo que debe de estar aprobechando toda tu ram
<Amiga_Wicca> en BSD debia usar un kernel BSD con soporte PAE
<Amiga_Wicca> pero parece que en ubuntu debo hacer lo mismo
<chilicuil> Amiga_Wicca: el kernel de 32 bits de Ubuntu esta compilado con soporte PAE, asi que no deberian haber problemas para que aproveche los 16 GB en ram
<Amiga_Wicca> vale mil gracias
<Xago> y qué te dice el comando top?
<Amiga_Wicca> me esta gustando ubuntu
<Amiga_Wicca> freebsd es genial pero queria cambiar un poco
<Xago> no puedo conectar VPN con L2TP :(
<Xago> quien se ha topado con error 300 en conexión VPN con L2TP???
<chilicuil> yo nop
<Amiga_Wicca> hola
<Amiga_Wicca> otra duda
<Amiga_Wicca> acabe de bajar el driver de la tarjeta grafica ati
<Amiga_Wicca> me aparece un .run
<Amiga_Wicca> lo ejecuto desde la consola con el comando sh
<Amiga_Wicca> pero no lo intalaa
<SonikkuAmerica> Amiga_Wicca: Por que no usa Ud. ./ ?
<Amiga_Wicca> ud es un comand?
<SonikkuAmerica> Amiga_Wicca: Si... ./archivo.run
<chilicuil> Amiga_Wicca: te da algun error?, termina el instalador?, haz reiniciado el servidor X despues de la instalacion?, por que no has probado con la instalacion de drivers a traves de los repositorios de Ubuntu?, la instalacion de programas de terceras fuentes no es recomendable
<SonikkuAmerica> Amiga_Wicca: Requiria sudo en algunas situaciones
<Amiga_Wicca> estoy como super user
<SonikkuAmerica> Amiga_Wicca: Ud. es root?
<SonikkuAmerica> !root
<kubot> La cuenta root no está habilitada por defecto en Ubuntu, no trates de adivinar el password ;) en lugar de eso, usa !sudo para obtener privilegios.
<Amiga_Wicca> si
<SonikkuAmerica> Mala idea
<Amiga_Wicca> como lo busco en los repositorios
<Amiga_Wicca> ati driver?
<Amiga_Wicca> voy a matar el X
<Amiga_Wicca> a ver si asi sirve
<SonikkuAmerica> "Voy a matar a X y aseguro el no resurecta otra vez." O.o
<Amiga_Wicca> como detengo el X en ubuntu
<Amiga_Wicca> Xorg stop?
<SonikkuAmerica> Amiga_Wicca: Trata [ sudo service lightdm stop ]
<Amiga_Wicca> bien
<Amiga_Wicca> vale no sirvio dice que requiero unas herramientas para poder instalar
<MrTulias> ¿No aparece en "controladores adicionales" el controlador de ati?
<Amiga_Wicca> no
<MrTulias> ¿Tienes problemas con la gráfica? (Uso ati y no tengo problemas)
<ariel__> no he podiod arreglar el panel de unity
<ariel__> el problema empeso despues de actualizar
<mf-mac> que tarjeta ati tenes
<mf-mac> ?
<ariel__> y reiniciar
<ariel__> no me volvio a salir el panel de control
<Amiga_Wicca> me pide el driver fglrx
<mf-mac> pero que tarjeta ati tenes no todas son compatibles con ese driver
<Amiga_Wicca> estoy descargando controladores adicionales esa aplicacion
<ariel__> saludos de nuevo
<ariel__> no pude arreglar unity
<ariel__> y instale el panel de gnome el clasico
<ariel__> jajaj
<ariel__> y funciona rebien
<ariel__> ahora el problema es que no me funciona el audio
 * Basque talues
<ariel__> ayuda el audio no me funciona en ubuntu 13.04
<chilicuil> ariel__: podrias abrir una terminal y escribir 'alsamixer', y luego subir el volumen a las barras que veas
<ariel__> todas estan al 100%
<chilicuil> ariel__: y el dialogo de sonido de barra superior?
<ariel__> todos los tengo al 100
<ariel__> bueno desistale e instale pulseaudio y alsa base
<ariel__> ya no se que hacer
<ariel__> el audio
<ariel__> no quiere funcionar
<ariel__> todo parece estar bien
<chilicuil> no se me ocurre nada ariel__, solo que intentes debugear el problema por ti mismo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ariel__> pero no se porque no me funciona el audio
<ariel__> me dio muchos problemas unity
<ariel__> y me instale gnome classi
<chilicuil> si eso lo entiendo, pero lo del audio.., te has asegurado que tienes encendidos los speakers fisicamente?
<chilicuil> o habilitados, algunas veces puedes bloquear el sonido con Fn + alguna tecla Fx
<ariel__> ..430
<ariel__> 3.
<ariel__> es necesario tener instalado unity
<ariel__> o se puede purgar
<ariel__> y quitar por completo
<ariel__> ?
<chilicuil> lo puedes desinstalar si no te gusta
<ariel__> no me gustas
<ariel__> no me gusta da muchos problemas
<ariel__> en esta portatil
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-08
<ariel__> saludos a toda la sala
<newbie> hola ahora si porfa
<Guest31427> ayudenme
<Guest31427> no puedo instalar programas
<Guest31427> soy_el_pulpo: hola
<Guest31427> soy_el_pulpo: ayudame
<Guest31427> porfa
<soy_el_pulpo> hola
<Guest31427> eske
<Guest31427> cuando instalo programas me sale algo
<soy_el_pulpo> ?
 * xoan buenas
<Xago> hola amigos...he estado intentando conectarme a vpn con el protocolo l2tp-ipsec
<Xago> quien se ha topado con error 300 en conexión VPN con L2TP???
<Xago> no puedo conectar VPN con L2TP :(
<Xago> Este es el log de errores --> http://pastebin.com/7kFpLw0d
<Xago> :'( nadie me tiende una manito?
<Xago> mimecar, hola
<Xago> estás familiarizado con l2tp-ipsec?
<mimecar> no lo he usado
<Xago> mmm :(
<Xago> sabes quién haya o esté usandolo?
<mimecar> no lo se
<Xago> no puedo conectarme desde ubuntu
<Xago> otros colegas con windows y Mac se conectan, pero yo no lo consigo
<mimecar> el gestor de redes de gnome puede hacer conexiones vpn
<Xago> pero solo me conecta vía ppp y necesito ahora hacerlo con l2tp, ya que se cambió el router
<Xago> instalé el conector l2tp, configuré según se indica en las distintas documentaciones...pero siempre me da un error 300
<mimecar> por qué no estas usando ppp?
<Xago> pq el router viene solo con l2tp
<Xago> es un Miraki, comprado por Cisco
<mimecar> en principio tu router no tiene que afectar a la comunicación que hagas con la vpn
<Xago> mimecar, estuve, 'jugando' con el conector ppp de gnome, pero este no me permite ingresar el "pre-shared key", necesario en una conexión l2tp :(
<mimecar> sigo sin entender para que quieres usar l2tp
<mimecar> el router tiene que ser transparente a la conexión que usas
<Xago> cómo y dónde a la conexión ppp, le indico el pre-shared key?
<Xago> más el user & pass?
<mimecar> ¿en la conexión PPP no te sale la opción de meter el usuario y el password?
<Xago> si, pero no me da la opción del pre-shared key :(
<newbie> hola
<Guest98306> quiero saber si se puede cambiar la version de la bios de una pc desde ubuntu
<Guest98306> eske el mio vino con windows8 de fabrica y no me deja instalar nada mas
<Guest98306> y no puedo instalar lubuntu
<mimecar> Guest98306, la bios se actualiza desde la propia bios
<Guest98306> :O
<Guest98306> como eso
<Guest98306> exke estoy pensando dejar windows 7 con lubuntu juntos osea solo usar win para autocad y ofice
<Guest98306> xd
<Guest98306> y no me deja instalar nada
<mimecar> en la bios tienes que tener una opción para actualizar
<Guest98306> oo
<Guest98306> pero hay ke estar en internet
<Guest98306> conectado o no
<mimecar> no
<Guest98306> :D
<Guest98306> ke buena
<Guest98306> :)
<mimecar> no es seguro que la actualización te quite el UEFI
<mimecar> seguramente no lo tocará
<Guest98306> oo
<Guest98306> :O
<Guest98306> entonces como kito el uefi
<Guest98306> :C
<mimecar> como mucho podrás desactivarlo
<mimecar> pero eso afectara a windows 8
<Guest98306> oo
<Guest98306> en ke sentido
<Guest98306> me eh metido la bios con F2
<mimecar> Windows 8 necesita uefi en los equipos nuevos
<Guest98306> y no me deja descativarla
<Guest98306> kisas tenga ke actualizar
<Guest98306> como dices tu
<Guest98306> a dale
<Guest98306> mimecar: sabes lo ke lei por ahi ke canonical en las actualizaciones envia nuestra info a otro lugar a usa creo sera tan asi o solo rumores
<Guest98306> ee
<mimecar> es posible que mande estadísticas de los paquetes instalados
<Guest98306> pero ejemplo si miro porno o cosas politicas
<Guest98306> no se
<Guest98306> ee
<Guest98306> ?
<mimecar> ...
<Xago> weón califa!!!
<Guest98306> jajaj era broma
<Guest98306> es un decir
<Guest98306> ee
<Xago> :D
<Xago> pajero :P
<Guest98306> eske no es bueno el espionaje cibernetico :B
<Guest98306> ke te vean todo
<Guest98306> :C
<Xago> mientras no mires porno infantil
<Guest98306> a obvio
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Guest98306> oo
<Guest98306> ya voi a buscar como calcular el target permiso adios y gracias por la ayuda
<Guest98306> :D
<Xago> entonces, no importará qué estadísticas Ubuntu pueda estar analizando
<mimecar> cuidado con lo que tocas de la bios
<mimecar> que te puedes quedar sin equipo
<Guest98306> oo
<Guest98306> bueno
<mimecar> si no sabes lo que  haces, no lo hagas
<Guest98306> pero eso de uefi
<Xago> lo mismo opino
<Guest98306> lo desactivo
<Guest98306> cierto
<Guest98306> actualizo y desactivo
<Guest98306> :D
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> tengo un problema con mi laptop
<rbndj8> cada vez que pongo un video de youtube en pantalla completa la pc se apaga
<mimecar> ¿qué temperatura tiene la cpu en ese momento?
<rbndj8> core o- 57 y core 1 -58
<mimecar> puede ser un problema de temperatura
<rbndj8> como checo eso
<mimecar> ¿es un portátil o una torre?
<rbndj8> portatil
<mimecar> están limpias las ranuras de ventilación?
<rbndj8> si
<mimecar> ¿te pasa sólo con los vídeos de youtube?
<rbndj8> solo lo a hecho cuando estoy viendo peliculas en pantalla completa
<rbndj8> si la tengo en pantalla normal no pasa nada
<mimecar> pasa lo mismo con los vídeos en html5?
<rbndj8> normal mente veo peliculas online
<mimecar> html5 es online
<rbndj8> y en justin.tv
<rbndj8> si
<mimecar> ¿se te para cuando usas html5?
<rbndj8> si
<mimecar> eso ya no es normal
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<rbndj8> 13.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<rbndj8> las ultimas actualizaciones me llegaron esta mañana
<mimecar> si te da problemas con flash y html5
<mimecar> o es un problema de temperatura o de la tarjeta gráfica
<rbndj8> como checo si es de de la targeta grafica
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<rbndj8> Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset x86/MMX/SSE2
<mimecar> esas sólo tienen un driver
<rbndj8> noc
<rbndj8> como le hago para hacer un chequeo a todo
<rbndj8> para ver los errores que tiene
<urbano2> hola
<urbano2> hay alguien disponile?
<urbano2> necesito ayuda con debian y python :D
<urbano2> para un proyecto en raspberry pi
<mimecar> test
<arp-> test
<arp-> :P
<novato> hola
<novato> buenas noches
<novato> ayuda con el wifi en ubuntu 13.04
<novato> tengo ubuntu 13.04 de 64 bits
<novato> ya esta actualizado y todo pero pierdo señal cada 2 a 3 minutos y tengo q reconectarme
<novato> instalé wicd pero ni aún asi funciona bien
<novato> no sé q más hacer! auxilio
<dabor> novato, probaste acercarte más al router?
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-09
<novato> si y nada
<Exio> *+0.
<novato> dabor:  nada
<Exio> .
<Exio> perdon
<Exio> se me cayo el teclado hehe :P
<novato> jajaja
<dabor> novato, lo normal es que reconecte solo
<luiferares> hola, buenos días/noches
<luiferares> alguien conectado que me pueda ayudar?
<mefistofeles> eaea ubuntards
<venus> llegue
<venus> jajja
<Limada> mefistofeles: sos op acá también ¿?
<RedPanda> :s
<mefistofeles> Limada: nah, acá soy "el enemigo
<mefistofeles> "
<venus> jajja
<Limada> mefistofeles: ja, como en todos lados. :P
<venus> ami ni me pelan
<mefistofeles> Limada: y sí
<venus> p
<MrTulias> Buenas. ¿Para actualizar el grub el comando es "update grub" ?
<Tiffon> nas
<Braiam> MrTulias, actualizar así como para cambiar la version o aplicar las modificaciones que le hiciste a los scripts?
<MrTulias> Braiam, creo que ya está. Borré una distro (dos particiones), para que no las busque al arrancar. Hice sudo update-grub
<Braiam> ok, si es para actualizar las entradas es así
<MrTulias> Vale, gracias
<novato> hola
<novato> ayuda con wifi en ubuntu x favor
<novato> hola
<novato> ayuda con wifi en ubuntu
<novato> mi wifi esta volando
<mimecar> noctuido, en el IRC no esperes una respuesta en 30 segundos
<novato> pero en ubuntu no es asi se cae cada 1 minuto
<mimecar> digo novato
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<novato> 13.04  d 64bits
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<novato> si
<novato> x eso
<novato> hasta instalé wicd
<mimecar> wicd no añade drivers
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si tu tarjeta wifi es incompatible o tiene problemas con ubuntu?
<novato> chuzo
<novato> entonces
<novato> tiene problemas con ubuntu xq no hay buena señal
<mimecar> si es un fallo conocido tendrás que esperar a que lo arreglen
<novato> shaizeerr
<novato> y ahora q hago, no puedo estar así
<novato> tendré q instalar windouxx
<mimecar> normalmente en el reporte de la página de launchpad muestran el estado del fallo
<mimecar> ¿no has probado el sistema antes de instalarlo?
<novato> ummmno!
<novato> pero igual necesito solucionarlo
<mimecar> busca primero si el fallo con tu tarjeta wifi está reportado
<novato> osea
<novato> no hay fallo
<novato> sino es q se conecta y al minuto se cae
<novato> pierde señal
<mimecar> eso es un fallo
<novato> y ese wifi es nuevo y lo he probado con diversos dispositivos
<mimecar> y sería mucha casualidad que fueras el único usuario con esa tarjeta en el mundo que tiene el problema
<novato> entonces no tiene arreglo!
<mimecar> busca si la tarjeta tiene algún reporte de fallo
<novato> lo q quiero saber   es q si tiene arreglo=?
<novato> esa laptop anda mal sin internet
<mimecar> si no haces lo que te pido, no lo se
<novato> intel atom
<novato> es la tarjeta
<mimecar> intel atom es un procesador
<mimecar> abre una consola y pon => sudo lspci | grep -i network
<mimecar> con suerte te saldrá tu tarjeta wifi
<mimecar> si sale, pon la línea en el canal
<novato> ok
<novato> espera dejame encender la lptop ya q estoy en otra laptop con wuindouxx
<novato> sal esto:
<novato> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n Wifi Adapter (rev 01)
<mimecar> entonces ya tienes la tarjeta
<novato> no s{é q significa
<novato> pero haber si entiendes esto
<mimecar> busca si el  modelo RTL8188CE tiene problemas con ubuntu
<novato> y ahora q hago=??
<novato> y ahora q hago=?
<mimecar> abrir google y buscar RTL8188CE + ubuntu 13.04
<novato> ok
<novato> va
<novato> aparece varias aspectos
<novato> varios links
<novato> disuclp
<mimecar> entonces a leer un poco
<noctuido> minecar No te entiendo. No he hecho ninguna pregunta, como oara también esperar respuesta. :D
<noctuido> "para"
<mimecar> noctuido, el dichoso autocompletado
<mimecar> en lugar de poner el último nick con movimiento en el canal pone le primero :P
<yuyumalo> buenas
<[usuario]> ][][][-Buenas noches-][][][
<[usuario]> perdon
<[usuario]> Esta tarde inicie mi ubuntu 12.04 y me sale una pantalla negra antes de poder logearme
<[usuario]> entre en modo recovery y hice trate de reparar los paquetes etc pero no lo eh podido solucionar. Lo extraño que esto sucedio luego de haber instalado y limpiado el sistema con Ubuntu Tweak
<mimecar> ¿qué paquetes eliminastes?
<[usuario]> ni idea, pero decia de unos inecesarios
<[usuario]> y archivos de los navegadores
<[usuario]> cuando intento reparar paquetes en el modo recovery descarga archivos de chrome
<mimecar> instala ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> chrome no es un paquete crítico del sistema
<[usuario]> bien pero como lo instalo si no puedo arrancar ubuntu?
<mimecar> no has dicho que has entrado en el modo de recuperación?
<[usuario]> si ahi entro y me saln las opciones
<mimecar> entonces inicia una consola e instala el metapquete
<[usuario]> disculpa si hago preguntas tontas pero hace 6 meses que uso Ubuntu
<mimecar> al usar ubuntu tweak has quitado algo del sistema necesario para que funcione
<[usuario]> bien le doy en root : pasar a un interprete de ordenes como administrador
<[usuario]> '
<mimecar> lo raro es que al reparar paquetes te intente meter chrome
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> eso instalará todo lo que lleva ubuntu
<[usuario]> me dice que ubuntu-desktop ya esta en su version mas reciente
<mimecar> entonces tienes todos los paquetes necesarios puestos
<mimecar> cuando inicias el equipo no llega a la pantalla de login?
<[usuario]> no
<mimecar> pulsa F2 mientras arranca el sistema y apunta en la línea que se queda
<mimecar> te saldrán los mensajes de carga del sistema
<[usuario]> starting CUPS printing spooler/server
<mimecar> esa es la última línea?
<[usuario]> si
<[usuario]> pero lo estoy haciendo de nuevo
<mimecar> tienes el sistema actualizado verdad?
<[usuario]> debo soltarlo cuando comience a salir las lineas?
<mimecar> cuando salen ya lo puedes soltar
<[usuario]> si lo actualice en esta semana
<isn0rt> hola | alguien conoce algun canal donde se pueda hablar de programación en "C" en español?
<[usuario]> ahora me quedo en la pantalla del login en negro
<mimecar> isn0rt, en freenode no se si encontrarás
<mimecar> [usuario], pero te sale la pantalla del login?
<[usuario]> si pero en negro
<isn0rt> mimecar -> algun otro servidor?
<[usuario]> osea tipo dos
<[usuario]> DOS de Windows
<mimecar> isn0rt, en el hispano hay uno
<mimecar> [usuario], en ese caso el sistema si que te está arrancando
<mimecar> pero no inicia el servidor gráfico
<mimecar> qué más cosas has "limpiado" con ubuntu tweak?
<[usuario]> tilde todo
<[usuario]> y le di en hacer limpieza
<mimecar> no sabes lo que has quitado?
<[usuario]> ya que queria limpiar los navegadores
<[usuario]> tilde todas las opciones....
<mimecar> si pones tu usuario y password en el login puedes entrar en el sistema?
<[usuario]> si
<mimecar> te inicia en modo gráfico?
<[usuario]> no
<[usuario]> quedo en 0 packages can be updated
<mimecar> escribe => startx
<[usuario]> 0 updates are security updates
<[usuario]> me dice:
<[usuario]> x: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (no cuch file or directory), aborting
<[usuario]> xinit: giving up
<isn0rt> :/
<[usuario]> xinit: untable to conect to X server: no such file directory
<[usuario]> xinit: server error
<[usuario]> y aho queda usuario@equipo
<mimecar> tu servidor gráfico ha muerto
<mimecar> has instalado algún programa desde ubuntu tweak antes del fallo?
<[usuario]> no
<isn0rt> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mimecar> eso parece más un problema de drivers, intenta con sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[usuario]> lo puse me pidio la password y quedo en usuario@equipo
<mimecar> qué línea has puesto?
<[usuario]> la que tu me escribiste
<mimecar> esa línea reconfigura el servidor gráfica
<mimecar> intenta reiniciar
<isn0rt> reboot
<[usuario]> le di ctrl alt sup
<isn0rt> :)
<[usuario]> genial!
<[usuario]> funciono a la perfeccion
<mimecar> la próxima vez lee lo que hace ubuntu tweak antes de hacer algo
<[usuario]> lo que no me anda el mouse
<isn0rt> [usuario] --> que habías intentado hacer?
<[usuario]> el de la note
<[usuario]> isn0rt limpiar todos los navegadores de una ya que habia cookies que me estban molestando
<isn0rt> [usuario] --> bleachbit | y no tildes "x11" XD
<[usuario]> ese es un programa?
<isn0rt> si
<[usuario]> mimecar sera por lo sucedido que no me funciona el mouse?
<mimecar> sin saber lo que has tocado, no lo se
<[usuario]> solo fue eso...
<[usuario]> voy por el mouse de la de mesa a ver si con usb me funciona..
<isn0rt> [usuario] --> no te funciona el "Pad" de la notebook?
<[usuario]> eso
<[usuario]> el pad... no me venia el nombre a la mente
<[usuario]> con el mouse usb funciona
<isn0rt> tecla "fn" + "f8"
<isn0rt> tenes desactivado el touchpad, nada mas.
<[usuario]> me desconecto el internet xD
<[usuario]> pero tiene boton encima del pad
<[usuario]> y supuestamente esta encendido
<[usuario]> listo ya lo solucione con google
<[usuario]> isn0rt mimecar mil gracias
<[usuario]> espero poder hacer algo por ustedes algun dìa
<mimecar> lee las pantallas de los programas y será suficiente
<isn0rt> usa bleachbit :)
<[usuario]> mimecar jaja lo tendre muy en cuenta. isn0rt ya lo instale pero no lo quiero ni tocar!
<[usuario]> un saludo que comiencen una buena semana
<isn0rt> :)
<ryden> hola gente
<ryden> tengo ubuntu 13.04, y a la hora de instalar las actualizaciones de seguridad, aquellas que incluian una actualización de kernel
<ryden> una vez finalizado, reinicio, y el entorno grafico murió
<mimecar> inicia con un kernel anterior
<ryden> no hubo forma de hacerlo arrancar, alguien tiene idea que pudo haber pasado?
<ryden> lo he intentado mimecar
<ryden> y solo me inicia en el modo seguro de un kernel anterior
<ryden> pero no se que puedo hacer para volver todo a la normalidad
<EM15> Una pregunta como hago para poder usar el código ASCII para los símbolos? Por ejemplo ingresar @ con alt + 64
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-02
<NoobSupremo> hola a todos,alguien podria ayudarme con un problema con el wifi en ubuntu 14.04
 * x-mint  b. dias...
<hxm> hola
<hxm> Estoy buscando un software de workflow para administrar mi trabajo ¿Conocéis alguno?
<hxm> bugzilla no me termina de gustar
<clauditino> hola
<clauditino> !listas
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'listas'.
<clauditino> !lista
<kubot> Este no es un canal o red de compartición de archivos; asegurate de leer el tema del canal. Si estas buscando informacion de mí, escribe « /msg kubot !bot ». Si buscas un canal, mira « /msg kubot !alis ».
<clauditino> !lista
<kubot> Este no es un canal o red de compartición de archivos; asegurate de leer el tema del canal. Si estas buscando informacion de mí, escribe « /msg kubot !bot ». Si buscas un canal, mira « /msg kubot !alis ».
 * xoan buenas
<kurama10> xoan: buenas
<elhoir> hola a todos
<elhoir> alguien ha probado a instalar el kernel 3.15 en Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<elhoir> el kernel 3.14 falla en mi PC de sobremesa (intel i3 @ 2.93 GHz, 8 GB RAM DDR3 @ 1333 MHz, ATI HD6570)
<elhoir> aunque el kernel no es el que falla, creo que falla el driver libre radeon)
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-03
<MarioMey> Hola gente. ¿Cómo hago para encontrar algo dentro de unos archivos de texto (.py), pero que me diga en qué archivo se encuentra?
<elhoir> alguien ha probado a instalar el kernel 3.15 en Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<mandrakora> hola alguien sabe algun programa para ejecutar app de windows
<juacom99> mandrakora: wine?
<elhoir> wine-dev
<elhoir> si no me equivoco
<elhoir> ahh ejecutar
<elhoir> wine
<mandrakora> pero el wine creen que me jale bien al respecto o lento?
<elhoir> depende del programa
<mandrakora> no pues edicion de video programacion en pastrana y entre vb, y tambien uno que otro juego
<elhoir> mira en http://appdb.winehq.org
<juacom99> me ganaste de mano elhoir :P
<elhoir> xd
<mandrakora> ya me dio hueva hacerlo,  mejor diganme como configuro xorg.config en ubuntu 14.04
<juacom99> elhoir:  sigo con 3.13 por aquí
<juacom99> no es necesario
<elhoir> yo tambien... he probado con la 3.14 y tengo problemas con el video
<elhoir> por eso queria preguntar por la 3.15
<juacom99> elhoir: ahh yo solo instalo las estables
<juacom99> que salen en el repo
<elhoir> aja, yo en el portatil he tenido que montar la 3.14
<elhoir> la 3.13 iba demasiado lento
<juacom99> a mi me anda bien de bien (tengo una I5 con  bastante ram...)
<elhoir> debe tener algo que ver con que es una APU AMD
<elhoir> A6-5200
<juacom99> ahh puede ser, AMD no se lleva demasiado bien con linux
<juacom99> sobre todo los drivers de video...
<elhoir> y en el de sobremesa, es un intel i3
<elhoir> pero el video es AMD HD6570
<elhoir> y la 3.14 falla ahí
<juacom99> y bue podes instalarla y porbarla, si anda mal la sacas y volves a la 3.13
<elhoir> eso he hecho xd
<mandrakora> porque ya no es necesario configurar la xorg
<juacom99> mandrakora: por que si no entendi mal el archivo se dejo de usar hace unas versiones atras
<juacom99> en realidad no es estrictamente necesario tenerlo, si lo tenes lo usa
<mandrakora> pero al momento de instalar los drivers ATI de mi aceleradora no me reconoce las resoluciones actuales, y tener que reacer el archivo xorg
<juacom99> hay un comando para eso
<juacom99> que en este momento no recuerdo
<mandrakora> aun asi tratando de hacerlo  como sudo xorg -config
<juacom99> mandrakora: http://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution
<mandrakora> haciendo todo ese procedimiento anterior mente no me quedo, asi que tuve que programarlo desde 0
<juacom99> has porbado man xorg.conf
<juacom99> en tu consola?
<mandrakora> siiii y aun asi meesta jalando perfecto
<juacom99> creo que era agregarle una linea al archivo nomas,  para agregar la resolcuin de pantalla
<mandrakora> pero aun asi agregando la linea que faltaba no me daba
<mandrakora>  Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<mandrakora> esta linea es la que faltaba agregar pero no me daba la resolucion que trabajo
<juacom99> sudo xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<juacom99> sudo xrandr --addmode <<Salida>> "1280x1024_60.00"
<juacom99> ?
<mandrakora> ya todo eso ya quedo atras reaciendo el xorg desde 0 para 4 horas para que me quedara perfecto y me quedo al 99.99% ya que solo me falta agregarle la instruccion para el monitor HD
<juacom99> ok
<mandrakora> solo que no encuentro como meterle la instruccion para el monitor HD
<carlos> join #medinria inria
 * xoan buenas
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> una pregunta, cual otro editor de texto viene por defecto en ubuntu 14? intente un tuto donde menciona al Gedit pero este no esta instalado
<roger_35> alguien sabe?
<tecnologia> buenos dias alguien me puede ayudar a instalar y configurar un escritorio remoto en xubuntu
<dsoto> roger_35: creo vi y nano
<xubuntu960> Buenas
<NoobSupremo> buenas
<xubuntu960> ¿Alguien me podria ayudar? estoy intentando instalar la ultima versión de Xubuntu en un pc que antes tenia Windows Xp, quemé la ISO en un Usb con "Rufus", al intentar botear desde el usb le doy a "instalar xubuntu" pero la pantalla queda en negro y no hace nada.
<NoobSupremo> prueba con una version minimal
<xubuntu960> ¿Una versión minimal? soy algo nuevo en esto, ¿me podrías explica un poco?
<NoobSupremo> jajaj yo igual soy nuevo
<NoobSupremo> que version estas intentando de instalar
<NoobSupremo> para que arquitectura?
<xubuntu960> Es la ultima que han puesto en la página de Xubuntu
<xubuntu960> "xubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386"
<NoobSupremo> tuve un problema simila
<NoobSupremo> y lo solucione
<NoobSupremo> instalando un version minimal de ubuntu
<NoobSupremo> busco una guia y te la mando
<xubuntu960> ¿Si? me seria de mucha ayuda una guía clara jejejeje, porque tengo un lio... xD
<NoobSupremo> te la mande por interno
<Guest66893> hola alguien sabe actualizar un iphone desde linux
<danteva> prueba con version anterior la 13 o 12
<danteva> es p4?
 * x-mint  b. noches...
 * x-mint  b. nit...
<DjThree2000> Hola
<DjThree2000> Hola, hace rato tengo un problema y no he podido solucionarlo
<DjThree2000> me empezó a fallar el lightdm, y tengo que usar el otro,
<DjThree2000> también ocurre otra cosa que no se si tendra que ver o no... en UNITY no me funcioan el cambio de usuario
<DjThree2000> o sea en la barra de arriba, cuando selecciono otro usuario no responde, por lo cual hay que cerrar session y loguearse de nuevo
<DjThree2000> alhuna idea?
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-04
<DarksLinks-19> #utopiainc
<jotaxpe> Tengo un problema, no se como mi icono de la carpeta "Escrtorio" se agrandó, resulta que cambie los iconos manualmente, ya que así lo habia echo anteriormente y solo los cambio parcialmente, cuando pongo en algun programa "abrir archivo" me aparece la ventana con un logo gigante del escritorio lo cual me molesta, y cuando pongo "guardar imagen como" en un navegador, sucede lo mismo, alguien tiene idea de como solucionar este problema?, utilizo ubunt
<jotaxpe> u 12.04. gracias
<waflessnet> alguien me hecha una mano con un js
<waflessnet> http://jsfiddle.net/LVjG9/2/
<waflessnet> intento hacer la var nn
<waflessnet> con recursividad , pero no llego
<lodrino> buenos dias
<lodrino> perdonen si molesto. soy usuario de kubuntu y como no hay canal en Español he entrado en estre de Ubuntu
<lodrino> este... perdon
<lodrino> tengo un problema.  tengo instalado la version 28 de Firefox y todo los dias me sale la actualizacion a la version 29
<lodrino> yo quiero quedarme con la 28 y quieria saber si hay alguna forma para desactivar la actualizacion de Firefox que me aparece en Muon
 * x-mint  b. días...
<ashley69> hola
<ashley69> ayuda
<ashley69> please
<ashley69> estoy en un examen
<ashley69> ayuda comando
<ashley69> h
<ashley69> e
<ashley69> l
<ashley69> p
<ashley69> algun friki
<GuardianLordest> hola
<voidvoid> hola
<voidvoid> una consulta para ver el tamaño de varios archivos q se buscan en diferentes lugares
<voidvoid> find / -name *sql.gz | du -h
<voidvoid> solo me muestra el tamaño de los directorios donde estoy como seria el comando correcto para q muestre el tamaño de lo q va encontrando con el find ?
<jotaxpe> Tengo un problema, no se como mi icono de la carpeta "Escrtorio" se agrandó, resulta que cambie los iconos manualmente, ya que así lo habia echo anteriormente y solo los cambio parcialmente, cuando pongo en algun programa "abrir archivo" me aparece la ventana con un logo gigante del escritorio lo cual me molesta, y cuando pongo "guardar imagen como" en un navegador, sucede lo mismo, alguien tiene id
<jotaxpe> ea de como solucionar este problema?, utilizo ubunt
<jotaxpe> <jotaxpe> u 12.04. gracias
<mimecar> cambia el zoom que usa el administrador de archivos
<jotaxpe> como se hace eso?
<jotaxpe> mimecar
<mimecar> abre nautilus y entra en las propiedades
<mimecar> creo que era en la primera pestaña donde definías el zoom por defecto
<jotaxpe> es que es solo la carpeta de escritorio la que se ve gigante, las demas estan bien
<mimecar> los iconos del escritorio los gestiona también Nautilus
<mimecar> comprueba el valor del zoom en la carpeta del escritorio
<jotaxpe> no cambia, descibrí que la carpeta "Root/Escritorio" es la del problema, se ve grande pero no la puedo cambiar
<jotaxpe> ingrese como root nautilus pero no se bien como hacerlo
<mimecar> ejem...
<mimecar> por qué tienes una carpeta Root/Escritorio?
<mimecar> no habrás lanzaod nautilus como root verdad?
<jotaxpe> si
<mimecar> usa gksudo
<jotaxpe> ok
<mimecar> o llegará un momento que no podrás iniciar sesión con tu usuario
<mimecar> cada usuario tiene sus preferencias, modifica las de Nautilus después de usar gksudo
<jotaxpe> listo ingrese con gksudo
<jotaxpe> fui a preferencias cambie el zoom a 50%y no paso nada sigue grande
<jotaxpe> parece ser otro el problema porque me cambia todos los demas iconos menos el de Escritorio en la carpeta root
<javier___> hola mi gente
<javier___> quiero saber como encripto un archivo desde la terminal con sha
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-05
<jotaxpe> alguien sabe como puedo saber la ruta de un ícono de una carpeta del sistema de ubuntu 12.04?
<^Machista^> jeje ... no se si deberia constestar eso:
<^Machista^> pero bueno:   click derecho en el icono, luego propiedades
<jotaxpe> si pero no sale
<^Machista^> intente con otro icono
<jotaxpe> tampoco
<jotaxpe> :(
<jotaxpe> Esque tengo un error en la carpeta "Escritorio" me aparece gigante, al momento de guardar un archivo o bajar algo de internet
<jotaxpe> y quiero saber la ruta del icono de la carpeta "Desktop" en "root" ya que es la que se ve gigante, para poder cambiarlo
<jotaxpe> no solo ahi me aparece si no que tambien en el panel lateral de nautilus
<^Machista^> esos parece un error de disco ... pero, si fuera un error de disco no lo solucinara con cambiar un icono.
<jotaxpe> donde puedo encontrar ese maldito icono de "Desktop"
<jotaxpe> mmm, si al principio me aparecia en la carpeta de escritorio gigante y lo cambie, pero sigue apareciendo gigante cuando pongo guardar como en internet o alguna aplicacion
<jotaxpe> o cuando pongo abrir con me aparece gigante tambien
<jotaxpe> como se podria solucionar?
<jotaxpe> eh intentado cambiando los iconos del sistema
<jotaxpe> pero la verdad quiero quedarme con los iconos que tengo ahora
<jotaxpe> es incómodo la verdad
<^Machista^> segun su descripcion:   la figura del icono de escritorio aumenta el tamaño cuando intenta leer o escribir en dicha localizacion.
<jotaxpe> si, en aplicaciones cuando pongo "abrir con" o "guardar como"  , y me aparece un icono gigante del Escritorio, o si quiero guardar una imagen de internet, también
<^Machista^> intente entrar en modo texto al sistema y luego inicie X11.
<^Machista^> en verdad es un problema del cual desconozco
<jotaxpe> ok gracias por tu ayuda
<jotaxpe> intentare resolverlo
 * x-mint  B. días...
 * xoan buenas
<str> Hola a todos!
<str> Tengo un problema desde que actualizé a 14.04,  En pidgin cuando alguien me manda un msg no suena la notificación. Ya intenté de varias formas y sigue sin sonar ¿Alguien más tiene el mismo problema? ¿Cómo lo arreglaron?
<Xago> holas, algo está pasando en mi distro 14.04 con el idioma en el teclado. No puedo indicarle que lo deje permanente en español. Por ahora lo tengo con una cron al reboot, para cargar los parámetros de idioma español. Pero aparentemente, tampoco lo tomó la última vez. Había una instrucción por ahí en que debía modificar un archivo llamado xorg.conf, el cual no está en mi laptop. :(
<Xago> quién tiene la solución a este inconveniente?
<Xago> gracias.
<Xago> str, disculpa pero no uso esa herramienta
<str> Xago, el idioma del teclado lo cambiás "system settings" -> text entry
<Xago> si, el problema es que no se fija
<Xago> de hecho, en text entry tengo Spanish(Latin America) and English(US)
<Xago> pero siempre se me configura en inglés, cada vez que lo reinicio.
<str> "se configura" significa que se desaparece el de español?
<str> Que pasa si quitás el de inglés?
<Xago> Quizás, si le elimino Inglés...mmmm....puede ser. Intentaré eso...ya vengo
<Xago> buena idea....ya regreso ;)
<str> funcionó?
<Xago> str, tenías razón. Al eliminar inglés en text entry, se fué el problema :P
<Xago> gracias por la sugerencia!
<obochaman> alguien me puede aclarar algunas dudas sobre un cliente de irc?
<str> si
<obochaman> que de hecho es el que estoy utilizando
<obochaman> ssaben por que algunos servidores no aceptan nombres de usuario que solo son digitos?
<obochaman> por ejemplo "123459"
<obochaman> si ellos mismos me dieron ese nombre de usuario?
<str> obochaman, probablemente te estabas conectando con un nick reservado y por eso te asignaron un número random
<obochaman> mmmmm
<obochaman> ok
<obochaman> otra duda
<obochaman> como me loggeo a un servidor irc que me da nombre de usuario y contraseña desde mi cliente llamado "irssi"?
<obochaman> no se si me doy a entender?
<str> no
<str> que cliente estás usando?
<obochaman> se llama "irssi" es para usarse desde terminal
<str> ya le diste desde la terminal man irssi?  o irssi --help?
<str> probablemente desde la consola podrás definirle por parámetro a donde conectarte y que nick usar
<str> una vez conectado creo que el comando IRC  es /o server.com
<str> y podés siemopre cambiarte de nick con /nick MiNuevoNombre
<Locke2002> obochaman: Pienso debes usar el comando /SERVER ADD ... con la contraseña antes de conectar, si el servidor tiene una contraseña
<obochaman> :O
<obochaman> ok
<obochaman> lo intentaré, si fracaso tal vez vuelva :D
<alejoz> Necesito ayuda, tengo un problema con el xorg. mi pantalla no tiene la relosucion que necesito. sin embargo cunaod le pudo que reconfigure ocurre eso http://pastebin.com/nmirXh3v
<alejoz> Estoy utlizando un xubuntu
<mimecar> de donde has sacado ese comando?
<alejoz> mimecar: ..mmm es un comando para reconfigruar xorg cuanod no reconoce las cosas
<mimecar> xorg no usa por defecto el archivo de configuración
<mimecar> tienes que generar primero ese archivo
<mimecar> el error te está diciendo que tienes el servidor gráfico en funcionamiento y que no se puede modificar
<alejoz> mimecar: pero entonces como logro que obtenta la configuracion que yo deseo?
<mimecar> genera primero el xorg.conf y luego lo editas
<alejoz> mimecar: tienes algun tutorial o man que pueda seguir?
<alejoz> *manual
<mimecar> qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<alejoz> ATI
<mimecar> si te defiendes con el inglés => http://askubuntu.com/questions/217758/how-to-make-an-xorg-conf-file
<alejoz> mimecar: voy aprobarlo cualquier cosa te comento
<mimecar> tendrás que pasar a una consola de texto
<alejoz> mimecar: nada... sigue igual
<mimecar> tiene que seguir igual
<mimecar> sólo has creado el xorg.conf
<mimecar> ahora edita el archivo y haz las modificaciones
<mimecar> ten un live cd / usb cerca
<alejoz> mimecar: ok! y para que la USB  o el live?
<mimecar> por si hay problemas y no te arranca el servidor gráfico
<alejoz> ok! Por eso no tengo problema
<alejoz> mimecar: ahor acomo arranco esa configuracion ?
<mimecar> reinicia el equipo
<mimecar> es la forma más simple
<alejoz> minecar
<alejoz> como puedo eliminar el archivos xorg.conf
<alejoz> mimecar
<mimecar> rm xorg.conf
<alejoz> pero desde modo de recuperación
<mimecar> accede a una consola, ve a la ruta del archivo y lo borras
<alejoz> me dice que no tengo permisos
<mimecar> tienes que usar sudo para borrarlo
<mimecar> es lo mismo que antes cuando lo has editado
<alejoz> estoy en el modo root del modo de recuperación
<mimecar> pon sudo antes del comando
<alejoz> listo volvi al mismo punto dónde parti
<alejoz> mimecar no puedo probar la configuración antes de moverla?
<mimecar> para probarla tienes que reiniciar el servidor gráfico
<alejoz> lo tengo que hacer con la tty
<alejoz> mimecar no funciona
<Alejoz> mimecar intento configurar y no me coge la resolución
<mimecar_> ¿qué resolución estás poniendo?
<Alejoz> 1280x1024
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da?
<Alejoz> ya te paso el archivo
<amed> hola amigos, ¿existirá algo similar a gradeL ?
<Alejoz> mimecar http://pastebin.con/qChCQFda
<mimecar> sabes las modificaciones que estás haciendo o estás haciendo pruebas?
<Alejoz> si  entiendo lo que estoy haciendo
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da?
<Alejoz> no me da error
<mimecar> haces cambios y no pasa nada?
<Alejoz> exacto
<mimecar> qué archivo estás modificando?
<Alejoz> y con xrand tampoco coge la configuración
<Alejoz> mimecar lo logre
<mimecar> ok
<Alejoz> mimecar toco usar el método de agregar una nueva resolución a nas bravas
<familia> hola
<xeno_> Necesito caracteres espanol.
<xeno_> Tengo 14.04
<xeno_> Los direcciones dicen System > Preferences > Keyboard, pero solo tengo system settings > keyboard, y no lo encuentro alli.
<mimecar> ¿estás usando Unity?
<xeno_> Si.
<xeno_> Y el dropdown solo tiene system settings, no system
<mimecar> busca "language" en el dash de unity e instala los idiomas
<chilicuil> xeno_: puedes configurarlo con $ setxkbmap es #o latam si estas interesado en el teclado de latinoamerica
<xeno_> Necesito usar deadkeys porque trabajo lo mas en ingles.
<xeno_> Donde esta el dash de unity?
<mimecar> es la ventana que sale al pulsar el botón de unity
<xeno_> Creo que lo encuentro ahorita.  Gracias.
<x-mint> Hola, no me carga el applet del wifi en la barra de herramientas ne xfce pero si en una terminal escribo sudo nm-applet me lo carga, como lo puedo añadir al inicio para que carge directamente ?
<Uka-chan> Buenas noches :9
<Uka-chan> :)
<Uka-chan> ¿Alguien usa Chromium?
<xeno_> I still don't have spanish characters.  I was told I could configure AltGr-Shift-! to get my beginning exclamation quote, for instance, and it's still not there.
<ailan> necesito un favor de cualquiera que me pueda dedicar unos minutos tengo que intalar  ktechlab y me falta la dependencia kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.5-1)
<ailan> y no tengo mas espacio en internet que este por eso me vendria bien que alguien haga un .deb y me lo enviara si no esta muy pesado
<mix> hola gente
<mix> ayuda con ubuntu server
<mix> tengo un error en my mysql
<mix> socket  '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<mix> ya estoy cansado de reinstalar el ubuntu server ya q sale cada vez q reinicio el server
<mix> agradezco ayuda
<chilicuil> como consecuencia de ese problema mysql no funciona?, o es un problema estetico?
<mix> chilicuil:  ni idea
<mix> siempre sale eso apenas instalo zoneminder en ubuntu server
<chilicuil> mix: oh, entonces no usas mysql debo suponer, funciona zoneminder?
<chilicuil> mix: te molesta el mensaje en si mismo?
<mix> si
<mix> pero antes instalaba lamp pero q va!!!!!!
<mix> daba = el probelma
<mix> mira instalaré nuevamente el server
<mix> pero otra pc
<mix> uso un dell server poweredge 2750
<chilicuil> mix: puedes desinstalar mysql, eso corregira el problema, $ sudo apt-get remove mysql-server
<mix> ahhhhhhhhh nunca funcionó!
<mix> haágmos algo
<mix> instalaré el server desde 0
<mix> y t digo en 1 hora
<mix> o 45 mint
<mix> tiens e-mail=??
<chilicuil> si pero no doy soporte por correo, en este canal siempre hay personas, puedes regresar en 1 hr y ver si alguien te puede echar una mano =)
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-06
<mix> es raro q ayuden pero bueno
<zaning> buenas
<mix> zaning:  Hola!, sabes d server
<zaning> alguien con un problema al regresar de la suspensión ?
<mix> no
<zaning> jaja, buena, porque a mi se me congela la pantalla (en lightDM) sin poder ingresar la clave de usuario
<zaning> :S
<mix> ufffffffff
<zaning> no hay caso
<mix> dificil!!
<mix> la ram esta cool=??
<zaning> la verdad en ese momento no la he revisado, pero nunca me pasa de 1.3M de 2M
<mix> ummm! ya
<mix> revisala
<mix> q sistema tienes=?
<zaning> si te refieres a q el ventilador, no se sobre revoluciona
<zaning> ubuntu 14.04 en un notebook samsung del 2011
<zaning> (RV411)
<zaning> y no, no se de servers xD
<hextwisted> Hola, disculpen tengo una duda, estoy tratando de virtualizar raspbian en qemu, pero lo he intentado de varias formas, lo intente montando el raspbian en sda2 pero la imagen no me da los offset, y trate de la forma estandar, bajarme el kernel y configurando el qemu para que soportara ARM, pero lo ejecute y mi tercer kernel panic :/
<hextwisted> alguien me podria ayudar? aunque sea solo a guiarme o probando alguna otra cosa. Gracias
<Francisco> hola. En mi ordenador portátil tengo instalado elementary os
<Guest49260> pero quiero instalar ubuntu
<Guest49260> como tengo que instalarlo dejando la /home intacta?
 * x-mint  A los buenos días...
<familia> hola
<familia> acabo de actualizarme a vesion 14
<familia> y resulta que ya no me levanta apache
<familia> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: línea 118: a2query: orden no encontrada
<Guest68723> como instalar Ubuntu manteniendo la  /home anterior de Elementary Os
<guampa> Guest68723: no es recomendable, las configs del elementary son para las versiones de los programas de elementary, al final te va a ser mas complicado
<guampa> hace igual una copia de seguridad del home, pero sirve mas que nada para programas como shells, ssh, vim
<guampa> podes ir copiando de a una o pocas configs e ir viendo como funciona
<RaJiL> hola
<RaJiL> una pregunta
<RaJiL> he actualizado de ubuntu 13.10 a 14.04 pero cambio algo en la configuración  y al reiniciar está como antes
<RaJiL> no se si es que no se ha instalado bien... :(
 * x-mint  A las buenas tardes...
<Sparck> hola a todos :)
<Sparck> alguien que sepa de un bunr programa en ubuntu para poder compriir PDF, esque escanie un libro pero me pesa demaciado cado 500MB y nose si hubiera la posibilidad de poder hacerlo mas liviano y que siga siendo pdf o algun otro pero que se pueda leer en ubuntu
<Xago> hola, quién sería tan amable en indicarme con qué herramienta alternativa puedo levantar skype? manteniendo skype activo, pero con otro perfil?
<chilicuil> varias cuentas a la vez?
<Xago> antes de actualizar a la versión 4... podía usar dos perfiles
<Xago> el personal y el de la empresa
<Xago> pidgin me permite configurar skype?
<chilicuil> ahh.., ni idea, supongo que puedes virtualizar un instancia de skype y usar otra desde tu sistema operativo anfitrion
<mimecar> Pidgin no puede usar Skype
<mimecar> tienes que tener el cliente oficial funcionando
<Xago> :(
<Xago> de hecho, lo tengo dentro de un virtualizado
<Xago> pero me carga estar cambiando de ambiente...a veces no veo cuando entra un mensaje
<mimecar> usa Google Hangouts en lugar de Skype
<Ahr0uN> alguien que me pueda hechar un cable con un problema que tengo con xubuntu?
<mimecar> si no dices el problema...
<Ahr0uN> vamos a ver
<Ahr0uN> cuando el pc esta inactivo
<Ahr0uN> entra el protector de pantalla no?
<Ahr0uN> y despues de un rato le entra el royo de poner la clave
<mimecar> si tu entorno usa salvapantallas y está configurado para que pide el password, sí
<Ahr0uN> exacto
<Ahr0uN> como viene de serie vamos
<Ahr0uN> el problema viene cuando quiero retomar donde lo deje
<Ahr0uN> muevo el raton para que se active la pantalla
<Ahr0uN> pongo la pass
<Ahr0uN> veo el escritorio y tal pero se queda pillado
<Ahr0uN> y justo despues de 5sc
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de xubuntu estás usando?
<Ahr0uN> se vuelve a saltar el royo pa poner la pass
<Ahr0uN> y tengo que ponerla por segunda vez
<Ahr0uN> uso el ultimo
<Ahr0uN> y reinstalando no arreglo el problema
<mimecar> la 14.04?
<Ahr0uN> se
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Ahr0uN> pues si
<mimecar> ¿el salvapantallas viene de serie con XFCE o lo has instalado?
<Ahr0uN> nono
<Ahr0uN> como viene de serie
<Ahr0uN> y esto ya me lo hacia antes de reinstalar todo de 0
<Ahr0uN> por que no doi con el problema
<mimecar> no parece que esté reportado ese bug
<mimecar> ¿estás usando PPA?
<Ahr0uN> es que ya estube buscando y no aparece nada
<Ahr0uN> es como si solo me pasara a mi
<Ahr0uN> no
<Ahr0uN> nada
<Ahr0uN> solo instale steam y poca cosa
<mimecar> ¿te pasa con el Live CD?
<Ahr0uN> no he probado con el live cd
<Ahr0uN> habra algun log o algo que diga el fallo de eso?
<mimecar> depende del salvapantallas que se use
<Ahr0uN> yo uso el de serie
<Ahr0uN> nada no? tendre que ir a algun lado en otro idioma a postear mi problema no?
<mimecar> busca cuál es el salvapantallas que se está usando
<mimecar> o reporta el bug en Launchpad
<mimecar> ¿estás usando xscreensaver?
<Ahr0uN> yo no toque en nada, si es ese el de serie si
<Ahr0uN> como lo veo?
<mimecar> es posible que salga en el panel de control de XFCE
<Ahr0uN> en configuracion solo veo referencia a un tal light locker
<mimecar> no se si actua como salvapantallas o gestor de sesiones
<mimecar> sí, parece que es un fork de gnome-screensaver
<mimecar> comprueba si en /var/log aparece alguna referencia a esa aplicación
<Ahr0uN> voy
<Ahr0uN> con el nombre de light locker no veo nada
<Ahr0uN> ni carpeta n archivo
<Ahr0uN> ni*
<Ahr0uN> otra pregunta el royo donde pones la pass no es el lightdm? igual lo que me falla es eso...
<mimecar> lo raro es que ese fallo no aparezca reportado
<mimecar> tu password tiene carácteres que no sean ASCII?
<Ahr0uN> no
<Ahr0uN> numeros y letras only
<hextwisted> Hola, disculpen, tengo un pequeño problema al tratar de virtualizar raspbian en ubuntu con qemu, primero me daba el error que la version arm1136. segun una pagina de habla hispana la solucion era compilar el codigo de qemo para que pudiese utilizar arm1176, pero ya lo compile y aun asi sigue utilizando el arm1136. alguien me podria ayudar?
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-07
<eas> buenas
<eas> tengo un servicio que corre en consola pero cada dos horas debo entrar a su web (127.0.0.1:8088) logearme como usuario y apretar un boton reset para que el servicio funcione dos horas mas y asi todo el tiempo, mi pregunta es si abra alguna forma de automatizar el proceso de no tener que estar entrando a la web cada dos horas y hacer el click, alguien sabe como lo podria hacer desde la consola gracias
<RataGigante> Saludos
<krisux> hola
<davpra> hola, necesito ayuda con el ventilador del portatil...
<davpra> tengo instalado xubuntu 14.04 en un Asus X50Z (Athlon 64bits, ATI mobility Radeon HD 3200)
<davpra> he leído varios post, pero las soluciones no funcionan...
<chronik> hola?
<chronik> kali vs bugtraq
<chronik> lo dejo caer...
<guampa> y la consulta de ubuntu?
<chronik> repositorios
<mimecar> si usas frases un poco más largas mejor
<mimecar> de momento no cobran por palabras en el IRC
<guampa> que hay con los repositorios?
<javier_> hola alguien me puede ayudar con el programa vokoscreen?
<mimecar> 'alguien' ha salido
<mimecar> pregunta directamente al canal
<javier_> quiero grabar el escritorio de mi pc
<^Mach157a^> facil, recordmydesktop
<javier_> pero necesito uno que tambien me permita grabar mi cam
<javier_> y recordmydesktop solo permite grabar el escritorio
<mimecar> qué error tienes al usar wokoscreen?
<javier_> se loy grabar e intenta pero vuelve y se queda como si nada
<javier_> antes lo tenia y funcionaba bien
<mimecar> lanza el programa desde la consola y mira los errores
<javier_> y ahora que tengo 14.4 no funciona
<javier_> solo escribo el nombre?
<javier_> ffmpeg is not running
<javier_> [vokoscreen][Regional selection] Frame locked: false
<mimecar> sólo te sale ese error?
<javier_> tambien
<javier_> [vokoscreen] ffmpegcommand : "avconv -f alsa -i pulse -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1366x768 -i :0.0+0,0 -pix_fmt yuv420p -vcodec mpeg4 -acodec libmp3lame -ar 44100 -qscale 1 -r 25 /tmp/vokoscreen-vokoscreen/vokoscreen-2014-06-07_16-33-17.avi"
<mimecar> has instalado ffmpeg?
<mimecar> busca información del primer error en google
<javier_> mmmm la verdad no lo recuerdo
<javier_> ok gracias
<DELLtra> apt-get install ffmpeg
<javier_> me sale No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/
<javier_> primero me sale un error y me dice que debo actualizar
<mimecar> empecemos por el principio
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<javier_> http://pastebin.com/dHNtdRnP
<mimecar> desactiva los repositorios que no funcionan
<mimecar> como es el caso de => upubuntu
<mimecar> upubuntu-com
<javier_> con ese comonado lo hago?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> usa el centro de software
<javier_> en el centro de software no veo la opcionn
<mimecar> tiene que salirte en el listado de repositorios
<javier_> mm en centro de actualizacionnes
<javier_> listo ya lo desmarque
<javier_> cual otro?
<mimecar> recarga el listado de repositorios con sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> y pon la salida en pastbein
<javier_> http://pastebin.com/vY1ieYZQ
<mimecar> tienes repositorios duplicados
<mimecar> tendrás que quitarlos (línea 134)
<javier_> si eso estoy mirando
<javier_> pero no se como lo quito
<mimecar> desmarca el que esté duplicado
<javier_> listo voy de nuevo a ver
<javier_> ok en update no sale mmas errores
<javier_> voy aver si funciona le programa
<mimecar> no funcionará
<mimecar> no has hecho nada en el sistema
<mimecar> tienes que poner todas las actualizaciones
<javier_> instalo el ffmpeg?
<javier_> ya ejecuté apt-get update
<mimecar> apt-get update sólo actualiza el listado de repositoiros
<javier_> ok voy a actualuzacion de software, actualizo y que mmas hago?
<mimecar> pon todas las actualizaciones
<javier_> ok está en proceso
<javier_> y cuando termine que mas hago?
<javier_> o en teoria esa es la solucio?
<mimecar> cuando termine podrás empezar con el problema
<javier_> es decir que cuando termine instalo ffmpeg?
<mimecar> sí
<javier_> ok muchas gracias
<DELLtra> apt-get upgrade ?
<ignacio> Hola a todo
<ignacio> *todos :)
<javier___> hola
<javier___> ya instalé ffmpeg pero me no funciona el vokoscreen
<mimecar> ¿te sale el mismo error al lanzarlo por consola?
<javier___> si
<mimecar> ¿has buscado lo que significa en Google?
<javier___> http://pastebin.com/07ghCMVF
<javier___> voy a ver
<DELLtra> javier___,  http://lamiradadelreplicante.com/2013/01/04/graba-tu-escritorio-en-video-con-vokoscreen/
<javier___> pero en ese foro no dan la solucion
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-08
<anderson_> hola señores
<anderson_> no platican?
<anderson_> bye
<thecha> hola
<jose__> hola algun experto en servidores en ubuntu
<jose__> eyyyyyyyy
<greck> hola, ¿como puedo obtener el PID de una aplicación?
<m4v> greck: desde la consola «ps -ef | grep nombre_aplicacion» el primer número sería el PID
<m4v> greck: o podés buscar el proceso desde el system monitor
<greck> ya me dio tiempo a encontrarlo durante esta hora
<greck> gracias de todas formas
<Sparck> hola a todos
<greck> hola
<Sparck> alguien sabe como poder instalar aptana studio en ubuntu 14.04 y que funcione bien xD
<Sparck> como estas greck
<mimecar> Sparck, lo descargas e instalas
<Sparck> ya lo hce pero cuando creo un proyecto se me cuelga y dice que forzar el cierre de la pagina
<mimecar> lánzalo desde la consola y mira el error
<Sparck> ok
<Sparck> es que lo ejecuto y me sale A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
<Sparck> creo que el problema es java o algo asi
<mimecar> ¿necesitas Java oficial o OpenJDK?
<Sparck> nose es que yo instale java asi desde el gestor de descargas de ubuntu y estaba la vercion 7 y la 6 asiq ue instale las 2 pero nose me tira un error
<Sparck> es que queria aprender a programar html5 pero dicen que aptana es la mejor opcion para arender
<Sparck> esta muy completo mas que los demas ides que hay por defecto en ubuntu
<Sparck> y nose secuelga cda ves que lo trato de ua
<Sparck> usar
<mimecar> busca primero la versión de Java que necesitas
<mimecar> Aptana sólo es un plugin para Eclipse
<Sparck> ok
<Sparck> ya ando instalando eclipse
<Sparck> minecar sabes si puedo instalar un ide para ubuntu 14.04 si era para el 13.04 de ubuntu es que creo no hay de otro
<Sparck> y creo es un buen ide
<mimecar> las aplicaciones no son para versiones concretas de ubuntu
<Sparck> es que dice que es para ubuntu 12.04 y 13.04 mira es esta pagina http://bluegriffon.org/pages/Download
<mimecar> bluegriffon funciona igual
<mimecar> aunque no contaría como IDE
<Sparck> ok
<Sparck> pero ya lo descarge y le di en propiedades y permiso de ejecucion y no me sale nada aun
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> lánzalo desde la consola
<Sparck> ok
<Sparck> no me deja tiene una extencion .tar.bz2
<mimecar> descomprimelo
<Sparck> ok
<Sparck> ya pude minecar gracias por tu ayuda me sirvio mucho
<Sparck> :)
<mimecar> ok
<Sparck> ahora solo ire a practicar un poco de html5 xD
<paco_> heterazomachotron
 * x-mint  A las buenas tardes...
<miguel> hola a todos necesito ayuda para elegir piezas para montar un pc. gracias espero ayuda podeis invitarme a un privado
<mimecar> miguel, pasa al canal de offtopic
<mimecar>  /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<miguel> gracias
<mimecar> recuerda que el IRC no va por privados
<miguel> lo siento no lo sabia, no suelo usar los chat
<anime230> hi
<greck> hi
<ja1000> hi guys
<javier_> alguien sabe como hacer tener video conferencia por facebook en ubuntu?
<ailan> alguien sabe donde puedo descargar libgtkextra-x11-2.0-1 para 32bit
<studio> hola bandidas
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-01
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas noches/tardes/dias, molesto por lo siguiente, estoy intentando hacer un enlace duro por linea de comando y no estoy lograndedo hacerlo (es para un practico de S.O.II) el comando qeu ejecuto es el siguiente "ln -t ~/Admin/Respaldos ~/Admin/Proveedores")
<CarlosNeyPastor> y no estoy logrando hacerlo ya que me indica que no se permiten enlaces duros para directorios
<guampa> CarlosNeyPastor: los enlaces duros solo se pueden hacer con archivos, no con directorios
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero la propuesta es hacer un enlace duro de un directorio a otro
<CarlosNeyPastor> horal guampa
<guampa> buenas
<guampa> ps se referira a contenido que hay en uno, hardlinkeado al otro
<guampa> porque hardlinks de directorio no existen
<CarlosNeyPastor> o sea podria hacerlo de un archovo dentro de "proveedores" a Respaldo?
<guampa> si seguro, en tanto el destino donde queres linkear este en el mismo sistema de archivos no hay problema
<guampa> esa es la otra limitacion
<guampa> tienen que estar en el mismo sistema de archivos fisico
<guampa> los links simbolicos funcionan de cualquier punto a otro del VFS y con directorios tambien
<CarlosNeyPastor> a ver
<CarlosNeyPastor> voy a probar, creo que entendi
<CarlosNeyPastor> no no entendi :(
<CarlosNeyPastor> a ver
<guampa> hahahahaha
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajaja
<guampa> que no entendiste
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo una carpeta con archivos
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo uqe hacer un enlace duro entre los archivos
<guampa> ln origen destino
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahhh ahhh ahh
<CarlosNeyPastor> no es ln -t?
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahi lei que era ln -t para enlaces duros
<guampa> "por ahi" imagino que no es el manpage :p
<CarlosNeyPastor> taringa, http://thalskarth.com fm-rf
<guampa> suponete que tenes /path1/archivo1 y queres hacer otro link en /path2/archivo3
<CarlosNeyPastor> si...te sigo
<guampa> ln /path1/archivo1 /path2/archivo3
<guampa> es lo mismo que para simbolicos solo que sin -s
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahhh
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> entendí...
<CarlosNeyPastor> voy a probar nuevamente :D
<guampa> te conviene consultar el man siempre
<CarlosNeyPastor> pude!! (gruto emocionado)
<CarlosNeyPastor> es una buena opcion y muy real
<guampa> \o/
<CarlosNeyPastor> --help
<CarlosNeyPastor> muchas gracias!
<guampa> si tambien, la ayuda rapida
<CarlosNeyPastor> disculpa la molestia
<guampa> x nada, no es molestia
<CarlosNeyPastor> me mato que iba siempre con -t y no iba
<guampa> es otra manera de especificar el destino eso
<guampa> nada mas
<guampa> tene en cuenta que cuando haces un hardlink, si borras el "archivo original", en realidad el archivo sigue siendo accesible desde el sistema de archivos
<guampa> en el otro lugar donde linkeaste, en realidad un archivo se borra cuando no tiene mas referencias duras
<guampa> asi que podes considerar a la unica que cada archivo tiene normalmente como su hardlink "basico"
<CarlosNeyPastor> genial, gracias por la ayuda
<n-iCe> hi
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola n-iCe
<n-iCe> hola
<n-iCe> Cómo estás
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, terminando un practico para Sistemas Operativos II
<CarlosNeyPastor> tu?
<n-iCe> viendo la final del fut mexicano
<CarlosNeyPastor> o.O
<n-iCe> qué
<n-iCe> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me gusta el futbol
<CarlosNeyPastor> juego al ajedrez o al basketball
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> soy un poco anti en eso
<pepelui> hola a todos
<pepelui> hola!
<pepelui> una consulta machachos
<pepelui> saben como puedo editar la cantidad de lineas que muestra por defecto las terminales TTY
<pepelui> las que se muestran con <Alt+F#>
<pepelui> si no es mucha molestia por supuesto
<pepelui> jeje
<pepelui> es que no encuentro como editar mas que los colorcitos y esas cosas
<pepelui> =(
<pepelui> =)
<pepelui> Algo similar al desplazamiento infinito en la terminal del entorno grafico
<pepelui> mientras
<pepelui> les canto una cancion
<pepelui> asi la espera no se hace muy densa
<pepelui> ..
<pepelui> chan chan!
<pepelui> Alguna otra cancion? Yo tengo un repertorio
<pepelui> perooo, se aceptan peticiones
<pepelui> alguien vivo por aca?
<MAbeeTT> buenas,
<MAbeeTT> estoy con este problema https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1366762
<MAbeeTT> y estoy convencido que debe solucionarse de alguna manera sencilla, porque sino habría mucha gente enojada.
<MAbeeTT> ls sistema es trusty x64, fresh install.
<MAbeeTT> s/ls/el
<ricard> hola a todos/as hoy no pregunto nada solo entro para saludaros
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> hola
<guampa> buenas o/
<jcarlosp> hola
<ricard> hola ahora si que tengo una pregunta voy a discos y me sale el disco duro con particion 1 996 gb particion extendida 2 , 4,2gb y por ultimo intercamvio particion 5 swap 4,2gb es todo necesario o puedo formatear algo??
<jcarlosp> Hola ricard
<GridCube> ricard: depende
<ricard> de que depende??
<GridCube> tirate un df -h
<GridCube> i fijate donde estan montadas las cosas
<jcarlosp> gridcube como tu pusiste el nombre de ricard adentro para que el sepa que es a el que le hablas
<GridCube> jcarlosp: ?
<jcarlosp> como se hace
<GridCube> no entiendo tu pregunta, simplemente tipee su nick
<jcarlosp> poner el nombre de la persona a la que quieres hablarle
<GridCube> bueno tipee ri y aprete tab
<jcarlosp> como mi nombre por ejemplo
<jcarlosp> que aparece con dos puntos
<GridCube> jcarlosp: asi es como autocompleta nombres mi cliente
<ricard> S.ficheros     Tamaño Usados  Disp Uso% Montado en
<ricard> /dev/sda1        913G   6,2G  861G   1% /
<ricard> none             4,0K      0  4,0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<ricard> udev             1,9G   8,0K  1,9G   1% /dev
<ricard> tmpfs            383M   1,3M  382M   1% /run
<ricard> none             5,0M      0  5,0M   0% /run/lock
<jcarlosp> dejame ver
<jcarlosp> gridcube
<GridCube> jcarlosp: intentalo tipea gr y apreta tab
<jcarlosp> puse tu nombre
<jcarlosp> ok
<GridCube> no no, ahi lo tipeaste todo, no le dejaste autocompeltar
<jcarlosp> GridCube,
<GridCube> ahi va
<GridCube> tu cliente pone una ,
<jcarlosp> GridCube,
<GridCube> podes editar eso en la configuración para que sea un : o lo que vos quieras
<jcarlosp> si pone coma
<GridCube> ricard: pastebins muchacho
<ricard> perdson
<GridCube> no problem
<GridCube> jcarlosp: si queres hablar nomas pasate por #ubuntu-es-cafe :3
<jcarlosp> GridCube,  dejame entrar
<ricard> que me dices GridCube
<GridCube> de que?
<jcarlosp> GridCube, ya entre
<ricard> de si debo formatear o no??
<jcarlosp> ricard, quiere formatear los discos que le sobran
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> lo que pasaste dice que estas usando sda1
<GridCube> como / raiz
<GridCube> asi que si formateas sda1 vas a estar lamentandolo
<GridCube> si vas a reinstalar todo y vas a perder todos tus datos, entonces no importa que hagas
<GridCube> podes formatear todo loq ue quieras
<ricard> si me dice en discos el disco duro sistema de archivos partcion 1 996 gb ext4 particion extendida particion 2 4,2gb y por ultimo intercambio particion 5  4,2gb swap
<ricard> no puedo formatear la particion 2 y la particion 5
<ricard> que me decis??
<ricard> jcarlosp
<ricard> o GridCube
<GridCube> ni idea ricard no puedo ver la estructura
<ricard> bueno mejor lo dejo como esta que yo no he tocado nada lo ha hecho todo ubuntu y en paz no??
<GridCube> si
<ricard> deacuerdo gracias
<ricard> bueno hasta luego a todos/as
<jcarlosp> ricard, suerte
<ricard> gracias
<jcarlosp> como yo puedo conseguir el email de Mark el dueño de ubuntu
<jcarlosp> que no sea el de su blog
<jcarlosp> ya lo tengo
<jcarlosp> quiero otro que me contesten un poco más rapido
<GridCube> jcarlosp: http://www.canonical.com/services/contact-us
<jcarlosp> GridCube, gracias usare esa direccion
<Lopulus> mimecar,
<Lopulus> alguien mas que me pueda ayudar?
<mimecar> di
<Lopulus> recuerdas lo de la impresora
<mimecar> sí
<Lopulus> habra algun otro camino?
<mimecar> si no te funcionaba al meter ubuntu-deskop
<mimecar> desktop
<mimecar> hacer el camino invers: sistema instalado ubuntu y luego pasas a xubuntu
<Lopulus> no hay otra?
<mimecar> lo puedes probar con el live usb
<mimecar> seguramente sí, pero en estos momentos no se me ocurre
<Lopulus> ok
<Lopulus> mimecar, http://www.esdebian.org/foro/47917/no-puedo-conectar-localhost631 puede ayudar
<mimecar> lo raro es que en una instalación de Ubuntu te va
<Lopulus> si, no entiendo mucho
<Lopulus> mimecar, mira
<Lopulus> http://i.imgur.com/jPPolLr.png
<mimecar> te ha conectado?
<Lopulus> si
<mimecar> ¿qué has hecho?
<Lopulus> esto http://i.imgur.com/jxfjFW9.png
<mimecar> para que se inicie al modificar la tarjeta de red?
<Lopulus> la verdad que no se, hice eso y anduvo, pero si pongo en el navegador localhost:631, no lo abre
<mimecar> mientras funcione...
<Lopulus> tendria que reiniciar a ver si no se pierde verdad?
<mimecar> tendrás que hacer la prueba
<Lopulus> probemos
<Baumbach> Holaaaaa
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-02
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, alguien sabe k pasa con pelis a la carta que ha desaparecido muchos link a series y pelis ?
<ricard> esta bien un pc con pentium intel g3220 cpu dual cuore a 3000mz 4 gigas de ram targeta grafica integrada de 256 k  y un tb de disco duro
<ricard> hola en mi pc en las caracteristicas en internet pone 4gg de ram a 1600 y ahora veo que el que tengo tiene 4gb de ram a 1333hz y una ram de cada marca diferentes es para reclamar??
<guampa> ricard: las preguntas que no sean de ubuntu por favor en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<everth> hola
<guampa> nas
<everth> tengo la versión 14.04 y quiero actualizar a la versión 15.04-- tengo entendido q la actualizacion se hace primero a la 14.10 y despues a la 15,04..  sin embargo active las actualizaciones ..  y ni en forma grafica ni por terminal me muestra actualizaciones
<everth> como si no hubiese version disponible para actualizar.. alguien puede ayudarme?
<guampa> actualizaste la lista de paquetes?
<everth> si..  por terminal hice el update...  luego el upgrade y no me muestra nada..  y en el dist-upgrade tampoco
<everth> me dice q hay 0 paquetes para actualizar
<guampa> creo que habia un comando especial para eso, aver
<ghytr> everth, no puedo pero niko  que si puede ayudar
<everth> tengo dos ekipos.. ya actualicé uno...   cuando le active las actualizaciones de version.. inmediatamente me salió el aviso y lo actualicé por terminal.. pero este nada q ver
<guampa> everth: estas usando unity?
<everth> no...
<guampa> que usas?
<everth> en realidad tengo lubuntu
<everth> lxde
<guampa> si hay un menu de sistema ahi, fijate si hay un programa llamado administrador de actualizaciones
<everth> software y actualizaciones
<everth> alli me lleva al apartado de los repositorios y de las actualizaciones.. ya activé todo alli
<guampa> en ese programa anda a configuracion
<guampa> en notificaciones de nueva version esta seleccionado para cualquier version?
<everth> no me aparece
<guampa> que aparece?
<everth> si.. claro, fue lo primero q hice.. para cualquier version nueva.. esta activado
<everth> lo coloque que se actualicé diariamente.. que las muestre inmediatamente.. y para cualquier version nueva
<everth> pero nada,.. no me muestra actualizaciones nuevas..
<guampa> yo intentaria con la herramienta de linea de comandos del paquete update-manager-core
<guampa> lo que si nunca la use, eso si
<everth> como la ejecuto?
<everth> ya esta instalada
<guampa> everth: sudo do-release-upgrade
<guampa> (si ya estas seguro que hiciste un update antes)
<everth> si
<everth> probaré
<everth> probaré y te cuento
<guampa> okz
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-03
<everth> guampa... creo q funcionó porque esta actualizando unos paquetes y aparece oneric q es la 14.10
<guampa> buenisimo, entonces era asi nomas
<everth> utopic perdon
<everth> si.. muchisimas gracias
<guampa> x nada everth
<everth> jamas olvidaré ese comando
<everth> gracias
<guampa> asegurate de antes de correrlo hacer un update, y un upgrade
<guampa> por las dudas en realidad busca bien la doc porque no lo use nunca
<everth> si.. cuando ejecuté el comando aparece un aviso de que comprobará si hay una nueva versión.. por lo visto va todo ok..  me apareció que va a descargar 723MB en paquetes nuevos
<everth> y todos los paquetes que está descargando vienen del repositorio de utopic
<ivedci89-desktop> hola .. alguien que sepa de mysql?
<guampa> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<ivedci89-desktop> si guampa es que no es exacta sobre ubuntu lo que preguntaria
<guampa> y entonces porque preguntas en el canal de ubuntu?
<ivedci89-desktop> porque es el unico chat que siempre tengo abierto para ayudar o ser ayudado en ubuntu, unico sistema que uso e instalo a los demas; Hoy mi caso es que tengo una tabla llamada sesiones, con campos como "id" "fecha" "nota" y ahora añadí el campo "idsesion", y quisiera ponerle por ejemplo 155 156 157 a ese campo en sus respectivos registros que ya hay cargados algunos cuantos...
<guampa> no recuerdo las herramientas para conectarse a mysql, pero eso que queres es una consulta SQL UPDATE
<ivedci89-desktop> si hasta ahi he llegado jeje.. pero me quedo tildado o probando cosas que me largan error...
<guampa> pasa la consulta que usas en -cafe
<guampa> si es larga x pastebin
<ivedci89-desktop> ok
<ivedci89-desktop> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ivedci89-desktop> guampa: ESTO ES lo mas cercano que llego: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11531740/
<guampa> pero eso es un select, no decis que queres cambiar el campo?
<Lopulus> uu0pioi98mjh
<Patero-ng> hola como cambiar mi foto de fondo
<diego_> Hola, buenos dias. Tengo un problema con el el touchpad de mi ASUS, no reconoce el multitouch. Alguien sabe solucionarlo?
<Patero-ng> pucha hermano no se
<diego_> Tengo instalados Windows y Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, en Windows me funciona bien, pero en ubuntu solo me reconoce un dedo, y claro, no me deja hacer scroll...
<Patero-ng> derepente ya tienes instalado el controlador nomas te falta configurarlo
<diego_> Como se configura?
<Patero-ng> con su applet
<Patero-ng> busca en la pagina del mouse
<diego_> No encuentro nada de eso. El problema es el driver multitouch, que no me lo reconoce ubuntuçSabes como se instala Touchegg?
<Patero-ng> no amigo
<ricard> hay mucha diferencia de 4 gb de memoria ram a 1333 a 1600
<guampa> alrededor de 267 MHz
<ricard> se nota mucho en el pc??
<guampa> nah
<ricard> o sea que no??
<guampa> nop
<ricard> gracias guampa
<guampa> x nada ricard, pero recorda hacer las preguntas que no tengan que ver con ubuntu en #ubuntu-es-cafe u otro canal
<ricard> vale
<ricard> adios
<george2002> le esta cambiando la cara al uso del irc U_U
<roger_35> HOla
<roger_35> chaU
<mapps> hola
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-04
<n-iCe> Alguien sabe cómo quitar lo de la contraseña que pide Ubuntu al iniciar?
<GridCube> n-iCe, edita las caracteristicas del usuario y setealo para que no pregunte contraseña
<GridCube> si setearlo por la forma grafica no funciona edita /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf que ponga >autologin-user=usuario y >autologin-user-timeout=0
<n-iCe> no no
<n-iCe> Pero no el login
<n-iCe> Después me pregunta
<n-iCe> El keyring o algo así
<n-iCe> aunque se supone ya lo resolví
<n-iCe> Pero tengo que reiniciar para checar, ahorita no puedo, gracias.
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> :) suerte
<mapps> hol
<ricard> se nota mucho la diferencia en el pc de memoria ram 4gb a 1333 o a 1600?
<ricard> guampa me dijiste que no verdad?
<ricard>  o quien sea contestad porfavor
<ricard> hola??
<ricard> es una pregunta simple no?
<ricard> con un si o un no tengo bastante
<ricard> bua!!!
<ricard> bueno en vista del exito adios
<ricard> hola,se nota mucho la diferencia en el pc de 4 gb de ram a 1333 o a 1600
<ricard> yo tengo a 1333
<ricard> decidme algo
<ricard> alguien me puede decir si se nota mucho en el rendimiento del pc tener 4 gb a 1333 en vez de 1600
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> no se nota
<ricard> gracias GridCube
<ricard> ya se que  este canal es para preguntas de ubuntu pero en ubuntu-es-cafe no me contestaba nadie y en ##hardware no habia nadie
<GridCube> ricard: tenes google a tu disposición
<ricard> si porque?
<GridCube> tambien recorda que si no haces supertrabajos intensivos con tu computadora da absolutamente igual todas las configuraciones
<GridCube> porque podrias haber googleado la diferencia y ver los miles de threads que hablaran del tema
<ricard> no si yo lo utilizo para internet el chat y skypepara nada mas
<ricard> como googleado la diferencia?
<guampa> googlear es buscar en google ricard
<guampa> ya te dije que no hay diferencia
<guampa> o sea, hay, pero tu pregunta es si se nota mucho en el rendimiento y a eso la respuesta es "no, no se nota mucho en el rendimiento"
<ricard> vale gracias guampa ,me quedo mas tranquilo porque me vendieron el pc diciendome que tenia 4 gb de ram a 1600 y ahora resulta que son a 1333
<guampa> podes reclamarles
<guampa> si te lo pusieron en papel esta claro, sino anda a cantarle a gardel
<guampa> en tal caso no te lo van a cambiar
<ricard> si estoy en ello pero como lo compre en app tienen que hablar con la casa que los monta haber que me dicen segun lo que me digan ire a la oficina del consumidor
<guampa> ah
<ricard> lo pone en lña pagina web
<ricard> yo pensaba que si era notable la diferencia en el pc pero si me decis que no se nota me quedo mas tranquilo
<ricard> me entendeis no?
<guampa> si, clarito
<ricard> gracias por confirmarme que casi no se nota la diferencia
<guampa> x nada ricard
<guampa> por favor, estas consultas hacelas en -cafe
<ricard> deacuerdo ,ya lo he intentado pero nadie me contesto
<guampa> no importa, por ahi no hay nadie o por ahi no obtenes una respuesta, pero este canal es para ubuntu
<ricard> deacuerdo,lo tendre en cuenta
<guampa> hay gente que aparece conectada pero que no esta en la computadora
<ricard> a vale
<ricard> (Y)
<ricard> adios a todos/as
<mapps> hola
<mapps> mi espanol no bueno
<guampa> necesitas ayuda mapps?
<ghytr> mapps, french or any language?
<mapps> aha
<GridCube> hey mapps
<mapps> mi hablas ingles
<mapps> hey GridCube
<mapps> vivo en Gibraltar
<GridCube> mapps: if you want to speak you can join #ubuntu-es-cafe and chatt
<mapps> aha
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-05
<ricard> ahoras me pone que la placa aguanta 1600 de ram pero el microprocesador solo 1333 podre poner la memoria 1600
<ricard> el tio de la tienda me las camvia
<ricard> alegria me han solucionado lo de la ram en vez de tener dos de 2 gb a 1333 tengo una ram de 4 gb a 1600 yupi!
<ricard> se han movido rapido llame ante ayer
<ricard> que os parece es para estar contento?
<ricard> alguna felicitacion no?
<ricard> bueno en vista de vuestras felicitaciones me voy
<ricard> que ya os vale,poner muy bien felicidades grascias a dios o algo asi no hubiera estado mal
<ricard> guampa: alguna palabra de animo
<guampa> ricard: animo compañero
<ricard> hola alegria me han canviado dos slots de 2 gb a 1333 por uno de 4gb a 1600 y llame hace dos dias para reclamar yupi!,que os parece??
<ricard> merrick:hola alegria me han canviado dos slots de 2 gb a 1333 por uno de 4gb a 1600 y llame hace dos dias para reclamar yupi!,que os parece??
<GridCube> ricard: #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ricard> vale
<filisko> cuánto consume ubuntu mini recién instalado?
<mimecar> filisko, de espacio libre?
<filisko> de RAM mimecar
<mimecar> depende de los paquetes que instales
<mimecar> Ubuntu Mini hace una instalación por red
<filisko> sin instalar ninguno..
<filisko> la base sólo
<mimecar> si tienes sólo aplicaciones de consola 64 / 128 MB
<filisko> aham
<filisko> gracias
<filisko> y en la parte donde se elige la kernel
<filisko> si es genérica o dirigida
<filisko> cambia la cosa? xD
<mimecar> ¿cuánta RAM tiene el ordenador?
<filisko> 256MB
<mimecar> y disco duro?
<filisko> 60GB
<mimecar> pon el kernel que viene de serie
<filisko> cómo de serie?
<filisko> el genérico o el dirigido?
<filisko> xD
<mimecar> el kernel que te instale por defecto
<filisko> en una parte de la instalación me aparecen dos opciones, genérico y dirigido
<filisko> :|
<mimecar> ¿no acabarías antes si instalaras xubuntu / lubuntu?
<filisko> quiero pekwm
<mimecar> usa la instalación dirigida
<filisko> hay alguna forma de instalar ubuntu mini de manera desatendida?
<filisko> o sea, con las opciones y demás en algún archivo
<mimecar> seguramente pero no lo he usado
<mimecar> haz una instalación y clona el disco
<filisko> pero si hago una instalación en algún lado
<filisko> y luego lo clono a otro sitio
<filisko> no habrá problemas?
<mimecar> si no metes driver concretos no debería
<filisko> aham
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-06
<ubuntu> hola
<marymost> hola
<marymost> tengo una duda
<marymost> acabo de instalar ubuntu
<marymost> pero las ventanas son demasiado grandes para mi monitor
<marymost> y no soy capaz de cambiarlo
<marymost> alguien podria ayudarme?
<lowcost>  Hola, ¿ conocen algo de similar potencia que sean tan económico y que lleve un linux o ubuntu pc ?  http://www.cloudsto.com/mk36.html
<erAbuelo> buenas
<lucas> hola
<lucas> tengo problemas con poweroff
<lucas> el esquipo reinicia en lugar de apagarse
<erAbuelo> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-07
<Alkalino> Hola a todos! Estoy tratando de hacer una instalación de ubuntu 15.04 en una laptop pero me aparece un error ya sea al escoger "try ubuntu" o "install ubuntu" el error es: could not write bytes pipe broken
<Alkalino> ¿Algún consejo?
<gdlapple> NePtUnO
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<asoka_> hola, buenas tardes
<asoka_> hola a quienes llegan (_)?
<ricard> hay alguna forma de que una memoria ram que va a 1333mhz vaya a 1600mhz siendo de 1600mhz
<mimecar> no, el sistema siempre irá a la frecuencia de la RAM más lenta
<ricard> no se puede hacer o.c
<mimecar> no mezcles SIMs de RAM diferentes
<ricard> vale
<ricard> total que he canviado a 1600 para nada no??
<mimecar> qué has cambiado?
<ricard> la ram
<mimecar> ¿la placa base puede trabajar con esa frecuencia?
<ricard> me la lee como 1600 pero me pone 1333 de frecuencia
<mimecar> eso es algo diferente
<mimecar> ¿estás seguro que has comprado una RAM que va a esa frecuencia?
<ricard> si lo pone en la bios
<mimecar> la RAM puede decir que es de una velocidad y luego ser de otra si está falseada
<mimecar> ¿dónde te pone que va a 1333?
<ricard> no no esta falseada me la copre en app
<ricard> en la bios en donde pone la frecuencia de la cpu etc
<ricard> pero justo abajo pone 1600
<ricard> que opinas mimecar
<mimecar> ¿dónde te pone que va a 1333?
<mimecar> no te puede poner dos cosas diferentes
<ricard> si donde pone la velocidad y tipo de cpu pone frecuencia 4 gb 1333 y donde esta el slot de la memoria pone 1600
<mimecar> ¿esa información no será de la CPU?
<ricard> si es de la cpu
<mimecar> el 1333 ¿aparece en la parte de la CPU?
<ricard> si
<mimecar> entonces no tendrá relación con la RAM
<ricard> si porque pone 4 gb de ram a 1333
<ricard> pero en canvio en el slot de la ram me pone 1600
<ricard> que opinas?
<mimecar> ve al APP y que te lo miren
<mimecar> sin saber lo que has hecho al ordenador es complicado
<ricard> puede ser que donde sale la informacion de la frecuencia de ram me de 1333 y en realidad vaya a 1600
<ricard> simplemente reclame porque en la caja de la torre ponia 4gb a 1600 y me la canviaron
<ricard> que crees??
<ricard> la cpu lo maximo que admite es 1333
<mimecar> llevalo a la tienda y que lo miren
<ricard> vale gracias
<ricard> os dejo voy a cenar
<ricard> adios
<Guest49504> Hola a todos los que lean
<Guest49504> alguien habla castellano axa o ke
<Guest49504> aka
<GridCube> !pregunta | Guest20999
<kubot> Guest20999: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Guest49504> recien acabe de instalar ubuntu studio...
<Guest49504> , Ok
<Guest49504> la verdad es que no entiendo ni papa, no sabria ni que preguntar, acabo de instalarlo y lo estoy probando... segun surjan las dudas, ya pasare por aqui.
<Guest49504> sali de windows, quizas me pase unos meses por aqui hasta  estar familiarizado con este nuevo entorno, tras abrir internet, vi que me faltan drivers o algo...
<Guest49504> sabe alguien alguna direccion para iniciarse en lel entorno inux (ubuntu sudio)_?
<Guest49504> Linux ubuntu studio... gracias kubot, otro dia coincidimos...
<Guest49504> me desborda esto de tener que aprender desde cero como funciona el Linux, pero lo prefiero a saberme prisionero de windows...    estamos!
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-06
<ghytr> salapin, la version stable supongo.
<salapin> he instalado una nightly de gwendal-lebihan-dev/
<salapin> hay cosas en inglés
<guampa> salapin: podes ver que version esta disponible con apt-cache policy nombre-paquete
<salapin> ok
<salapin> gracias
<voyager1> buenas grupo
<voyager1> tenemos ubuntu 16.04 lts para cd?
<GridCube> voyager1: siempre podes usar ubuntu-core
<GridCube> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-base/releases/16.04/release/
<GridCube> ubuntu-base
<sevenup__> qué es eso?
<GridCube> es una version de ubuntu que solo trae el kernel, bash, algunas aplicaciones de red y apt-get
<GridCube> una ves que tenes apt-get simplemetne apt-geteas cualquier escritorio que te guste
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<voyager1> sudando un poco
<GridCube> minimalcd es mas sencillo que base
<GridCube> >Ubuntu 16.04 "Xenial Xerus" 54MB
<GridCube> hahahaha 54MB
<GridCube> XD
<voyager1> y despues todo sudar...
<voyager1> sudar con aptitude
<GridCube> no necesitas aptitude
<GridCube> apt-get sobra
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<voyager1> el ubuntu que tengo en la maquina es 13.10
<voyager1> el mas moderno
<voyager1> y no me deja actualizar a 14.04
<GridCube> y no
<GridCube> ya es muy viejo
<GridCube> ni siquiera es un LTS
<voyager1> por eso
<voyager1> la idea es actualizarlo , pero tampoco con update-manager -d
<GridCube> sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<voyager1> perdon eso mismo
<GridCube> mmm, bajate el iso de 14.04 y hacelo manualmente
<voyager1> ya puestos 1.04 lts
<GridCube> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<voyager1> 16.04 lts
<GridCube> no podes hacer el salto directo
<GridCube> tenes que hacer el camino
<GridCube> pero de 14.04 podes pasar a 16.04 sin problemas porque son lts's
<voyager1> de 13.10 al 14.04 supongo que debiera
<voyager1> a 16.04 no loco
<voyager1> no me deja do release upgrade desde 13.10
<voyager1> me voy a por un pincho a para instalar en el pincho 16.04
<xafarderr> hola saludos
<xafarderr> corro algún riesgo importante corriendo un ubuntu EOL?
<voyager1> yo no lo pondria
<xafarderr> que quieres decir
<voyager1> no te sirve las lts?
<xafarderr> si
<xafarderr> pero se me ha acabado el soporte lts ya
<voyager1> y porque no actualizas a la proxima lts?
<voyager1> cual es el problema?
<xafarderr> voyager1,
<xafarderr> si actualizo a la ultima lts se me desconfiguran muchas cosas
<xafarderr> y si cada 5 años tengo q estar actualizando
<voyager1> dime
<voyager1> la primera noticia que tengo, no lo creo
<voyager1> xafarderr preguntas o afirmas?
<xafarderr> afirmo
<voyager1> no creo
<voyager1> yo empece con la 6.06 creo recordar
<voyager1> cada directorio en una partición distinta , especialmente /home
<xafarderr> empezaste y fuiste actualizando?
<voyager1> lo tipico primero probando con problemas de drivers
<voyager1> pero desde 12.04 lts...
<voyager1> de lts en lts
<voyager1> ultimamente actualizando
<xafarderr> esta bien
<xafarderr> yo en el portatil es lo q he hecho de 12.04 a 16.04
<xafarderr> mas o menos ha ido bien pero algunas cosas del escritorio cambian claro
<voyager1> de 12.04 a 16.04?
<voyager1> sin pasar por 14.04?
<xafarderr> sisi
<xafarderr> pasando por 14.04
<voyager1> la 16.04 para lts todavia no está creo recordar
<xafarderr> si, es desde la q te escribo
<voyager1> has pasado por 14.10?
<xafarderr> no
<xafarderr> de lts en lts
<voyager1> la lts de 16.04 para actualizar de lts en lts creo que no esta disponible hasta 16.04 .1
<voyager1> julio de 2016
<voyager1> aproximadamente
<voyager1> te escribo desde 14.04
<voyager1> por cierto, cuantos años tiene de soporte la 14.04?
<xafarderr> ok no sabia
<xafarderr> 5 creo
<voyager1> que alguien  me  corrija, seguramente estoy equivocado
<voyager1> si son 5 años de garantía...no v veo necesidad de actualizar a 16.04 ....
<xafarderr> hasta 2019 no?
<voyager1> a no ser quelos drivers para el  hardware te funcione ma
<voyager1> un momento
<voyager1> liado descargando 14.04
<voyager1> liado descargando 14.04
<voyager1> a no ser quelos drivers para el  hardware te funcione ma
<voyager1> ahora no sabria decirte , estoy un poco descontectado del tema del soport4
<el-mago> hola
<voyager1> alguno ha conseguido instalar en unetbooting ubuntulog 16.04
<Natillas> una pregunta actualmente la encriptacion de whatssap esta fuerte?
<mimecar> mejor que antes pero tampoco esperes mucho
<salapin> mimecar,
<salapin> hola
<salapin> hola
<salapin> prescindis totalmente de windows??
<salapin> cuando necesitais
<salapin> por ejemplo cambiarle el firmware a la tablet, etc a donde acudís
<Mikelevel> si solo puedes usar windows pues usas windows
<salapin> Mikelevel, digo, para no desperdiciar espacio del hd
<salapin> quiero decir....  siempre dejais una pequeña particion
<salapin> para windows, no?
<Mikelevel> no
<Mikelevel> virtualbox
<salapin> ok
<eskorbutin> hola a todos
<sirix> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-07
<uruk> hola gente alguien que pueda ayudarme
<ElPasmo> uruk: cuenta tu problema y veremos :)
<uruk> bueno es mas sobre un envio de datos desde el browser del usuario a mi servidor , necesito que el browser me envie el screen.width y el screen.height a mi servidor para acomodar mi portal al browser del usuario , mi pregunta es si es necesario utilizar ajax i alli meterle una funcion que me envie a index.php o hay otra manera de proceder con ello
<ElPasmo> Bueno uruk, parece que estás utilizando herramientas de hace bastante, y este no creo que sea el canal más adecuado para tu pregunta. En cualquier caso, yo en mis webs intento usar media queries CSS para que se adapte a las distintas resoluciones. Una simple búsqueda en google te puede poner sobre la pista: http://www.desarrolloweb.com/manuales/responsive-web-design.html
<ElPasmo> En cualquier caso, si tu pregunta es de php, yo buscaría un canal más adecuado que este: #php-es
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> Hace un tiempo estoy teniendo problemas de sonido en FireFox... pero también en VLC player, por ejemplo. Algunas pestañas de FireFox no suenan, mientras otras sí. Y pasaba algo parecido con VLC, algunas veces andaba y otras no. ¿Se sabe de algún upgrade que haya sido medio "regresion"?
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-08
<sirix> buenas noches
<uruk> hola alguien me puede ayudar?
<uruk> tengo un mobil que quisiera borrar unos archivos desde terminal cuando entro el grupo y el usuario de los archivos corresponden al usuario donde puedo borrar y crear directorios y archivos, dandome los siguientes mensajes --> http://pastebin.com/raw/Vxy2a7qq
<uruk> como puedo borrar estos archivos de sistema?
<alberto_80> Hola a todos/as
<alberto_80> Estoy intentando instalar una versión del simulador de vuelo Flight Gear en Ubuntu 16.04, pero quiero instalar una versión más antigua, porque mi tarjeta gráfica es una Intel GMA X4500 y no puede con el último Flight Gear.
<alberto_80> Sin embargo, no sé cómo hacerlo, porque cada vez que intento instalar la versión de Flight Gear para Ubuntu 12.04, me instalar igualmente la última versión, o sea, para Ubuntu 16.04.
<alberto_80> Es decir, estoy intentado instalar la versión 3.00, que venía en los repositorios de Ubuntu 12.04, en Ubuntu 16.04.
<xenial> !ops
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester Seveas OberonKing effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v mimecar guampa chilicuil GridCube
<AcE-beta> hola
<guampa> que pasa xenial
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-09
<Slaps> Buenas noches a todos los presentes
<Slaps> !list
<kubot> Este no es un canal o red de compartición de archivos; asegurate de leer el tema del canal. Si estas buscando informacion de mí, escribe « /msg kubot !bot ». Si buscas un canal, mira « /msg kubot !alis ».
<BlenderPro> estoy actualizando ubuntu 10.04 que tenia en un cd desde hace 6 anios esta bien o que me recomiendan jaja
<BlenderPro> aun funciona el update y upgrade
<BlenderPro> creen que estara lo suficientemente actualizado para ser usado de manera seguro en internet
<ghytr> lucid lynx
<xafarderr> saludos
<xafarderr> estoy en lubuntu y he instalado todo el gnome y he reiniciado pero no me sale el lightdm normal para poder elegir gnome
<xafarderr>  a alguien se le ocurre qué comando utilizar para conseguirlo?
<mimecar> ¿qué paquete has instalado?
<xafarderr> todos los de gnome
<xafarderr> gnome-desktop
<xafarderr> gnome
<xafarderr> etc
<xafarderr> con el lightdm incluido
<xafarderr> pero al hacer logout me sale siempre el lightdm de lubuntu
<mimecar> puedes elegir el escritorio que se usa en lightdm
<xafarderr> no
<xafarderr> precisamente
<mimecar> ¿has puesto el usuario primero?
<xafarderr> sí
<mimecar> te tendría que salir en la pantalla el selector
<xafarderr> pero me sale el lightdm gtk greeter
<xafarderr> que es el de lubuntu
<xafarderr> no me permite escoger
<xafarderr> es decir, no tengo modo de iniciar sesión con Gnome
<xafarderr> aun habiendo instalado todos los paquetes
<mimecar> en las capturas que encuentro de lightm gtk greeter aparece el selector
<mimecar> no te llega a aparecer o sólo aparece lubuntu?
<xafarderr> no encuentro el selector
<xafarderr> en que capturas de pantalla lo has visot
<mimecar> http://i.stack.imgur.com/5Ovnz.png
<mimecar> no tengo a mano ninguna máquina con lubuntu
<mimecar> ¿estás con lubuntu 16.04?
<xafarderr> no, es muy diferente
<xafarderr> sí
<mimecar> descargo el live usb de lubuntu
<xafarderr> voy a probar una cosa y vuelvo y te cuento
<mimecar> aunque tardará un rato
<xafarderr> mimecar, ya esta
<xafarderr> lo he encontrado estaba muy escondido
<xafarderr> gracias
<mimecar> ok, no lanzo la máquina virtual
<xafarderr> aunque me sale para escoger Gnome Clásico, y no Gnome-flashback
<xafarderr> qué raro
<xafarderr> estoy en 16.04
<xafarderr> igual me faltaba sudo apt-get install gnome-session-flashback
<mimecar> si ese paquete no instala otras cosas
<mimecar> no tendrá mucho efecto
<zuhaitz> aupa
<zuhaitz> alguno tiene un portatil con intel y nvidia dual?
<zuhaitz> solo me reconoce i915 + nouveau
<zuhaitz> no consigo instalar nvidia oficiales y hacerlos funcionar a la vez
<xafarderr> hola, alguien usa gnome-flashback?
<sirix> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-10
<mapps> hola
<ghytr> o/
<lukitys> :)
<lukitys> o/
<shiba_inu8826> buenas tardes, aca en argentina, estoy con un inconveniente para instalar ubuntu quizas ustedes puedan ayudarme
<shiba_inu8826> soy usuario de la distro puppy linux, pero quiero instalar lubuntu en un disco adicional..
<shiba_inu8826> el problema es que no cuento con lectora ni con pendrive
<mimecar> ¿el ordenador no puede iniciar desde USB?
<guampa> creo que con debootstrap, chroot y netinstall se debe poder
<shiba_inu8826> si puede , pero no tengo pendrive
<shiba_inu8826> buena opcion, yo solo eh probado con lubi.. pero no anda bien en puppy
<wan2tlk> Como instalaste entonces ese sistema operativo que tienes ahora?
<shiba_inu8826> en puppy es mas sencillo por que te permite hacer instalacion frugal..
<shiba_inu8826> copiar archivos de la iso en una carpeta y luego hacer un grub
<shiba_inu8826> oviamente tengo instalaciones mas viejas de cuando aun funcionaba mi lectora jeje
<shiba_inu8826>  debootstrap, chroot y netinstall estos son comandos de consola ?
<shiba_inu8826> o programas?
<wan2tlk> https://wiki.debian.org/es/debootstrap
<shiba_inu8826> a ver
<salapin> shiba_inu8826,
<salapin> que problema tienes exactamente
<shiba_inu8826> intento instalar lubuntu en un disco , precisamente en /dev/sdc1
<salapin> si
<shiba_inu8826> pero no cuento con lectora ni con pendrive usb
<salapin> usa en la terminal fdisk -l
<salapin> para ver las unidades que tienes
<shiba_inu8826> dev/ sda1  sda2  sda3  sda5  sdda6  sda7
<shiba_inu8826> /dev/sdb1
<shiba_inu8826> /dev/sdc1
<shiba_inu8826> dev/sdd1
<salapin> shiba_inu8826,  descargate la iso de la distro ubuntu que quieras
<shiba_inu8826> eso es todo
<salapin> y con dd
<salapin> la puedes crear
<salapin> sudo dd if=/home/nombredeusuario/Descargas of=/dev/sdc
<shiba_inu8826> la iso ya la tengo
<mimecar> cuidado con el comando dd
<mimecar> un error y tendrás problemas
<shiba_inu8826> y como sería ?
<salapin> shiba
<salapin> la unidad del pendrive es la sdc, seguro?
<shiba_inu8826> no tengo pendrive salapin
<shiba_inu8826> sdc es el hard donde quiero hacer la instalación
<salapin> shiba_inu8826,  no entiendo desde donde quieres arrancar la distro
<salapin> para instalar ubuntu
<shiba_inu8826> desde sdc1
<salapin> pues haz lo que te he dicho
<salapin> con dd
<shiba_inu8826> el tema es que no se crear una linea en el grub4dos para arrancar la iso de lubuntu y luego instalarla full en el sdc1
<salapin> no creo que tengas problemas
<mimecar> tienes una copia de los datos del disco sdc?
<shiba_inu8826> esta bacio mimecar
<mimecar> ok
<salapin> pues haz lo que te he dicho shiba_inu8826
<shiba_inu8826> estoy en eso..
<shiba_inu8826> a ver que sale, gracias ahora les digo
<shiba_inu8826> https://ibin.co/2kDETez0AEIU.jpg
<shiba_inu8826> si quieren ver como quedo la cosa..
<wan2tlk_>  /Server irc.irc-hispano.org
<wan2tlk_> sry
<salapin> shiba_inu8826,
<salapin> intenta reiniciar e iniciar desde sdc
<salapin> igual el error de montaje ese es normal
<salapin> shiba_inu8826, que vas a hacer?
<salapin> shiba_inu8826, estáS?
<shiba_inu8826> buenas noches gente.. vuelvo por el tema de la hoy a la tarde, cargue el lubuntu con dd if=/home/nombredeusuario/Descargas of=/dev/sdc
<shiba_inu8826> pero no arranca nada al bootear
<shiba_inu8826> no esta cargado en el arranque parece
<shiba_inu8826> tengo que probar otra forma.. alguna sugerencia ?
<shiba_inu8826> les comento por si no estaban que estoy intentando instalar lubuntu en /dev/sdc1 (disco vacio) pero no cuento con pendrive ni lectora
<shiba_inu8826> estoy corriendo en puppy-linux
<shiba_inu8826> con una instalación frugal en /dev/sdb1
<shiba_inu8826> por alguna razon dd deja el disco con errores... en el gparted lo pone unknown
<wan2tlk> Supongo que las rutas que estás usando las estás cambiando a lo que tu necesitas verdad?
<sirix> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-11
<Ctn> buenas a todos
<Ctn>  hola, buenas noches a todos, consulta, bueno ya es sabido por todos referente las diferentes arquitecturas 32  y 64 bits, el laptop que tengo es dell 4 g de ram y 250 hd SSD, pero la consulta real es, cual de las dos instalo 32 o 64, siempre he instalado 32 en otros laptop y desktop, ??
<Ctn> la de 32 en este laptop andaria genial,
<Ctn> o ya estamos a nivel de 64
<Hierro59> Ctn que deseas instalar?
<Ctn> mmm
<Ctn> ubuntu 16.04
<Hierro59> sabes que tipo de arquitectura utiliza la laptop?
<Hierro59> puede decirnos el modelo del equipo?
<Ctn> osea soporta las dos
<Ctn> espera
<Ctn> altiro el modelo
<Ctn> dell inspiron 14
<Ctn> 4 gigas de ram
<Ctn> 250 gigas HD SSD
<Ctn> intel
<Ctn> core i5
<Ctn> video intel
<Hierro59> bueno no he logrado dar con las especificaciones pero lo recomendable siempre es que si tu equipo soporta 64 pues debes instalar esa arquitectura
<Ctn> si pero
<Ctn> puedo obtener mayor velocidad con 32 en teoria
<Ctn> lo otro es que todo esta para 32 bits
<Hierro59> entonces no aprovecharas al máximo sus beneficios
<Ctn> oka
<Hierro59> bueno si tienes tiempo de probar instala uno y si no estas conforme vas por el otro
<Ctn> el equipo de fabrica venia con ubuntu 14
<Ctn> pero no me acuerdo que arquitectura
<Mikelevel> si pones 32 no "veras" los 4gb de ram
<Ctn> vale gracias
<shiba_inu8826> holas vuelvo con mi consulta de la tarde, todavía no pude solucionar el tema de la instalacion de lubuntu
<shiba_inu8826> por si no estaban les comento, estoy intentando hacer una instalacion sin lectora ni pendrive... complicado parece
<shiba_inu8826> probe con lubi y con el comando dd
<shiba_inu8826> pero no consigo que arranque el instalador de lubuntu al bootear
<shiba_inu8826> alguna sugerencia?
<Victor_1> ¿Quieres un Bot de Calidad?, ¡Descarga MasterBot en español! http://skygenrepo.weebly.com/masterbot.html Tambien, ¡Descarga LifeBot en español! http://skygenrepo.weebly.com/lifebot.html, Para mas Informacion visita nuestro Canal ##SkyGen
<mimecar> Victor_1, no hagas spam por favor
<wan2tlk> Buenas.
<enric> hola que tal estan soy nuevo en el chat saludos
<mimecar> hola enric
<enric> tengo un problemilla a ver si me pueden ayudar cuando cambio de ubuntu a windows no me respeta la hora en windows por ejemplo si en ubuntu son las seis en windows son las cuatro como puedo solucionarlo
<mimecar> comprueba que tienes los dos sistemas operativos con la zona horaria correcta
<enric> gracias minecar lo comprobare
<enric> en este chat solo se habla de ubuntu o de todo en general
<mimecar> este canal es sólo para soporte de Ubuntu
<mimecar> hay otro canal #ubuntu-es-cafe que es de cualquier temática excepto soporte de ubuntu
<enric> gracias de nuevo
<UzOfDoom> Wow
<wan2tlk> Alguien me dice como registro mi nombre con mi email? use /msg NickServ  register <yourpassword> <youremail> con mis parametros y no me llega el email de confirmación
<wan2tlk> simplemente me llega un mensaje a mi mismo y ya esta.
<mimecar> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<wan2tlk> A no ser que tarde 24 horas el email no me llega vamos.
<sirix> wan2tlk: debes de esperar que te envien el correo de confirmacion
<mimecar> no tienes el nick registrado wan2tlk
<wan2tlk> tarda mucho? lo hice esta tarde creo y no me llego nada vamos.
<sirix> wan2tlk: eso si no se decirte
<sirix> wan2tlk: en la direccion que te puso mimecar, explica el proceso
<mimecar> si pones bien el password y el nick debería ser rápido
<wan2tlk> Ya ya lo sé si ahí fui para ver como era.
<wan2tlk> probaré con otro password a ver.
<sirix> wan2tlk: el mail que usas es tuyo propio o lo creaste recien?
<wan2tlk> Es mío propio, vamos que he mirado a ver si están en los apartados de spam o algo.
<wan2tlk> Esperaré unas horas a ver si llega.
<sirix> wan2tlk: ok, bueno suerte:)
<boottella> mis saludos a todos!
<boottella> vuelvo a ver si alguien me puede dar una idea con mi instalacion de lubuntu
<boottella> lo último que hice fue pasar la iso con dd a mi hard
<boottella> pero ahi me quede, uso como gestor de arranque grub4dos
<boottella> el inconveniente es que no encuentro la forma de poder bootear el instalador de lubuntu
<boottella> como si el disco rígido fuera un dvd o un pendrive
<mimecar> ¿sigues sin poder usar una memoria USB?
<mimecar> se simplificaría el proceso
<boottella> mimecar sigo sin poder comprarme una :)
<mimecar> tampoco te pueden dejar una memoria USB 1 hora?
<boottella> pero estoy pensando ... si al arrancar de la usb, por ejemplo con unetbooting
<boottella> arranca el live de lubuntu
<boottella> por que no se puede hacer lo mismo desde el rigido ??
<boottella> tendría que ser igual ..
<boottella> o unetbooting crea algun tipo de archivo que genera el arranque... o el booteo digo
<mimecar> con unetbootin podrás iniciar el Live USB de Lubuntu
<boottella> si mira, hasta ahora le pedi una a mi hermana y no me la quizo prestar por miedo a perder fotos
<mimecar> haces una copia de seguridad antes en el ordenador
<boottella> mimecar si se lo dije pero no me tienen fe
<boottella> como se puede hacer entonces para que unetbooting tome le disco como si fuera un usb ?
<boottella> ahi se podria solucionar
<mimecar> unetbootin sólo va a funcionar sobre memorias USB
<boottella> mmm si imaginaba, debería haber alguna forma de engañar al unetbooting
<mimecar> tardarás más tiempo engañando a unetbootin que usando una memoria USB
<boottella> que es lo que hace unetbooting que no se puede hacer manualmente en un disco
<mimecar> pasa los archivos de la ISO y prepara el cargador de arranque
<boottella> eso, se puede preparar el cargador de arranque manualmente ??
<boottella> vuelvo en un rato..
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-12
<AcE-beta> hola
<damian> buenas alguien me puede aconsejar?
<damian> quiero convertir peliculas para ver en televisor hd y tambien convencional, que programa me recomiendan? y que tambien me deje seleccionar que audio y si subtitulos o no. hay algo asi en Linux?
<Dorlanfox> hola quien activo que pueda ayudar con una duda por favor?
<Dorlanfox> quien activo que pueda ayudar?
<Dorlanfox> tengo ubuntu mate, queria saber si alguien sabe si es compatible con una tarjeta de video gforce 7300 GS
<tukerio> yo creo que si, pero creo que deberias instalar la version 12.04 o 13.04 de ubuntu. Prueba en buscar en el google: "instalar ubuntu (tipo de procesador)"
<sirix> buenas tardes
<mimecar> hola sirix
<sirix> mimecar: que tal, saludos
<sirix> mimecar: aqui viendo las noticias del ataque terrorista en orlando, florida...estos tios no paran
<mimecar> ya...
<x23wrbird> oye irc encripta los mensajes
<x23wrbird> ?
<mimecar> lo tienes que configurar
<x23wrbird> de que forma?
<mimecar> la comunicación está cifrada entre tu ordenador y el servidor
<mimecar> lógicamente si escribes en un chat público cualquiera la ve
<x23wrbird> pero eso es instalando el servidor no se puede si estoy con irc desde la web no?
<mimecar> tienes que configurar una conexión al puerto 7070 y SSL
<mimecar> el webchat usa SSL
<guampa> algunos clientes tienen extensiones para encriptar entre dos clientes un pm, pero en general la unica encripcion que se usa en IRC es la SSL
<guampa> en muchos canales no tiene sentido, sus logs estan disponibles publicamente en internet (por ejemplo este)
<x23wrbird> entonces si puede usar ssl como lo configuro
<mimecar> el webchat ya usa ssl
<guampa> para configurarlo en un cliente hay una guia en el sitio de freenode
<guampa> despues depende de cada red
<x23wrbird> vale gracias
<sirix> buenas noches
<xenial> Buenas noches
<sirix> xenial: hey vomo te va
<xenial> Bien
<sirix> ok
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-05
<n9414> hola
<Perverso> hola
<Perverso> necesito ayuda
<Perverso> tengo un decodificador freesar v8 gold y pues no logro hacelo funcionar como lo puedo hacer no logoro hacer que teng señal ni calidad
<cilenox> ola
 * cilenox ola
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-06
<kmilogars> buenas noches
<kmilogars> necesito una ayuda
<kmilogars> tengo un pequeño codigo en python lo cual hace que el computador se reinicie
<kmilogars> quiero que funcione con php
<kmilogars> no me funciona
<kmilogars> buenas
<kmilogars> necesito una ayuda
<kmilogars> tengo un codigo python lo que deseo es que reinicie el computador
<kmilogars> tengo un exec en php
<kmilogars> el coodigo en py funcion
<kmilogars> funciona
<kmilogars> pero no con php
<Perverso> hola como puedo poner el icono de  rhythmbox en el panel
<Perverso> tengo ubntu mate
<pierolas> hola gente...
<pierolas> alguien sabe como hacer un programa en ensamnblador , parcharlo debuggearlo
<pierolas> ???
<pierolas> mmmm?
<hashofet> Qué hubo!!
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-08
<Sanus> hello
<Sanus> is there anybody'?
<Sanus> hablais español o ingles?
<jorgesumle> Hola
<Sanus> hola
<Sanus> tengo una duda referente a gdrive
<ivedci89> hola alguien que sepa de unity? se me reinicia cuando instenta mostrarme las ventanas en miniatura, al pulsar el lanzador de una aplicacion con varias instancias...
<MarioMey> Buen día, gente.
<MarioMey> ¿Se puede saber la versión de un archivo ".so"?
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-09
<administrador01> alguien me puede ayudar¿?
<administrador01> intento crear un servidor de chat de este tipo
<administrador01> pero no me deja porque dice que no se encuentra lo que ya he creado siguiendo unos pasos
<administrador01> canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español, me habeis ayudado un monton, gracias
<tfg> hi
<tfg> ??
<feynman_1234_tes> hello
<Lopulus> hola gente: hice un sudo apt-get autoremove y esta clavado en sudo apt-get autoremove hace mas de una hora... Es normal?
<android> Hola, alguien para hablar?
<Lopulus> yo
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-10
<emmanuelgh> hola hay alguien con vida por aqui?
 * cilenox ola
<root> holaaa
<tfg> holaaa
<Deifun> saludos
<Deifun> Mi portatil no para de perder la señal del wifi y se desconecta cada 2x3 cada dia mientras que no sucede lo mismo con el smartphone u otros portátiles
<Deifun> a veces incluso no se reconnecta hasta que reinicio
<cilenox> Deifun,  eso suena mas a harware o S.P. que  al enroutador
<hashofet> alguien usa DWM sobre Debian 7?
<hashofet> no consigo el paquete llamado 'xsetroot', podria alguien ayudarme con eso?
 * cilenox ola
<hashofet> alo
<hashofet> xsetroot
<hashofet> necesito ese paquete pero no esta en mis repos
<hashofet> alguna sugerencia?
<hashofet> ahora que lo veo, el paquete esta instalado pero nu esta trabajando... me refiero a xsetroot
<hashofet> estoy tratando de iniciar el DWM que requiere el xsetroot pero no esta funcionando
<hashofet> que sugerencias hay?
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-11
 * cilenox ola
<Peter|---> buenas
<Peter|---> donde esta la gente española?
<Peter|---> !rpm
<kubot> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Peter|---> buenas kubot
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-04
<xubuntu23i> Hola a todos, que tengan un buen día.
<xubuntu23i> Alguien que pueda darme una mano con la configuración deuna pc con xubuntu?
<sadiazd02_> hola
<asanchezh56> hola
<asanchezh56> hello
<asanchezh56> im spanish
<sadiazd02_> d
<kratos123123> Buenas
<kratos123123> Alguien puede responderme a una pregunta ?
 * acacio ola
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-05
<b10s_0v3rr1d3> hola, buenas, tenemos un canal en telegram relacionado con el hacking y cracking de sistemas https://t.me/h4ckXcrack
<Tarrasquero> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-06
 * acacio_ hola
 * acacio_ pasen linda noche , hasta otro ratito 
<Tarrasquero> o/
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-07
<anikras> hi all,
<vitm2100> hola
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<Guest69026> hola
<Guest57300> hola
<Guest57300> como van
<Guest57300> tengo un nokia n900
<Guest57300> como arm
<Guest57300> le podemos poner arm a ipad
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-08
<mefista> abrir mi correo en terminal
<mefista> gmail
<mefista> emisoras de linux o informatica par escuchar en mplayer
<mefista> alguien sabe de alguna
<mefista> o si<alguien sabe de un chat k participen mas
<mefista> hola nadie
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-09
<The_Chullachaky_> Hola
<The_Chullachaky_> porque mi aplicacion en gambas2  no se crea el ejecutable
<The_Chullachaky_> me oide una biblioteca
<The_Chullachaky_> alguien le paso
<Mrfista> alguien sabe de una emisor buena para mplayer
<GridCube> smplayer Mrfista
<Mrfista> hola GridCube
<Mrfista> esoy mplayer
<GridCube> smplayer requiere mplayer en el sistema si
<GridCube> es solo un frontend
<Mrfista> ok
<Mrfista> sabes de una emisora k sea de noticias y tecnologia
<GridCube> ni idea no
<Mrfista> vale
<Mrfista> para ver mi gmal en terminal GridCube
<Mrfista> algo mejor k mutt
<Tarrasquero> ops
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<GridCube> hi
<Tarrasquero> que tal?
<Mrfista> hola
<Tarrasquero> o/
<Mrfista> vamos a darle vida a esto
<GridCube> Mrfista, #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Mrfista> gracias GridCube por al empezamos
<Mrfista>   se le puede poner weecht aal nokia n900 con armv
<Mrfista> hola
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-10
 * acacio hola
<Mrfista> hols
<Mrfista> como ponemos weehat  a mi nokian900
 * acacio pasen linda noche cuidense y sean felices 👀
<omar_> hola
<omar_> GatoLoko: Hola
<omar_> Alguien podría indicar si ¡estoy bien o no en este canal?
#ubuntu-es 2020-06-01
 * acacio- ola
<B0F> hola
<B0F> alguno de ustedes sabe instalar amd vega 8 ?
#ubuntu-es 2020-06-02
<Al_Vaar> Hola
<Sinaloco> hola! pregunta, que beneficios reales le ven a btrfs sobre ext4 en la particion /home en un dusco duro mecanico que se sobreescribe muchas veces?
#ubuntu-es 2020-06-04
 * Acaceo- ola
#ubuntu-es 2020-06-05
<PatrickWTF> Buenas! :D
#ubuntu-es 2020-06-07
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPPna5pqRpw
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rgmmo3IfNYQ&list=RDRgmmo3IfNYQ&start_radio=1
<paquito> Hola
<paquito> necesitaba ayuda con mi instalación de xubuntu 18.04
<paquito> no sé si lo estoy haciendo bien. Si es aquí donde pedir ayuda
<paquito> bueno me lanzo:
<paquito> Antes tenía instalado el 16.04 y me daba problemas, se iba a hibernar cuando le daba la gana
<paquito> He actulizado a 18.04. He tenido que activar "acpi=off" por problemas en la BIOS
<paquito> Al iniciar sesión y meter la contraseña me devuelve de nuevo al login
<paquito> una y otra vez
<paquito> he leido en internet acerca del  archivo .xAuthority y he comprobado que está a mi nombre en la sesión
<paquito> también he verificado los permisos de /tmp y están correctos
<paquito> he hecho $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<paquito> pero no sé qué he hecho
<paquito> sigue todo igual
<paquito> he reinstalado l sistema y tampoco se arregla
<paquito> también he leido que tiene que ver con los drivers de nvidia. Mi tarjeta gráfica es de otro fabricante
<paquito> luego he estado viendo el archivo de errores de sesion y es enorme y no creo que se saque nada de él
<paquito> socoro
<paquito> digoo socorro
